# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase Tajo-Segura

## ben-amar

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trasvase_Tajo-Segura

Trasvase Tajo-Segura
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


El trasvase Tajo-Segura es una de las obras hidráulicas de ingeniería más grandes realizadas en España. Los primeros proyectos datan de 1933 aunque finalmente las obras no se iniciaron hasta 1966, dentro del marco de los proyectos de desarrollo económico que caracterizan la planificación económica franquista en la década de los 60; la obra se dio por completada en 1979. Mediante este trasvase, se deriva agua del río Tajo desde los embalses de Entrepeñas (Provincia de Guadalajara) y Buendía (Provincia de Cuenca) al río Segura a través de la presa del embalse de El Talave.
Recorrido

Recorrido del Trasvase Tajo-Segura.
El agua es tomada en el embalse de Bolarque, justo después de los los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, y se bombea para ganar altura hasta el embalse de La Bujeda. Poco después el agua se introduce bajo la sierra de Altomira para seguir su camino ya a cielo abierto durante unos 100km hasta el pantano de Alarcón en el Júcar, tras salir de él llega al embalse de El Picazo y el agua es nuevamente bombeada para coger altura. Durante otros 100km el agua surca la Mancha hasta llegar a la presa de Los Anguijes donde el agua se introduce en la sierra por el túnel del Talave durante más de 30 km hasta desembocar en el embalse del mismo nombre ya en el río Mundo. A partir de este momento el agua desembca en el río Segura y es repartida por una amplia red de canales de Murcia y Almería.
Gestión del agua del trasvase
El trasvase está gestionado desde el Gobierno estatal, dado que es el que tiene competencia en los ríos cuya cuenca afecta a varias comunidades autonómas, a través de la comisión de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que es la comisión encargada en todo momento de decidir la cantidad trasvasable y su utilización, excepto si los embalses de donde parte el agua (Entrepeñas y Buendía) a día 1 de julio poseen menos de 557 hm³, en cuyo caso la función de la comisión de explotación pasa al Consejo de Ministros que decidirá, en función de las circunstancias, aprobar o denegar trasvases. Si en los embalses de cabecera del Tajo existen 240 hm³ o menos de agua, no se puede trasvasar agua bajo ningún concepto, puesto que esta agua es únicamente para garantizar las demandas de la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo.

En la actualidad se ha desatado la controversia entre varias autonomías españolas iniciada por el gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha sobre esta obra, el cual pide su derogación en el 2015, enfrentándose así políticamente a los gobiernos de Murcia y la Comunidad Valenciana que piden mantener el Trasvase en sus actuales condiciones, ante lo cual cuentan con el respaldo del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente del Gobierno de España.

Trasvase Tajo-Segura a su paso por Albacete.

Evolución del caudal del Trasvase.

Parte de uno de los acueductos del trasvase Tajo-Segura a su paso por Carrascosa del Campo, (Cuenca).

Presa de los Anguijes.




http://www.miliarium.com/monografias...escripcion.htm
El trasvase Tajo-Segura es una infraestructura de 300 kilómetros de longitud que atraviesa Castilla-La Mancha hasta llegar al pantano del Talave, desde donde se distribuye a Murcia, Alicante y Almería.  

En la actualidad la zona de influencia del trasvase comprende una superficie de 74.845 Ha, repartidas entre las provincias de Murcia (43.355 Ha), Alicante (29.628 Ha) y Almería (1.862 Ha). La necesidad hídrica anual es de 439 Hm3 y el suministro anual a través del trasvase de 300 hm3.

LA CABECERA DEL TAJO: PANTANOS DE ENTREPEÑAS Y BUENDÍA

El agua de la cabecera del Tajo es regulada por los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía, dos embalses de regulación hiperanual que funcionan como una sola unidad, con una capacidad total de 2.355 hectómetros cúbicos útiles, a los cuales habría que añadir otros 119 inservibles, denominados "embalse muerto o no útil" porque se hallan por debajo del nivel de los aliviaderos de las compuertas.  

La construcción de presa de ENTREPEÑAS sobre el río Tajo finalizó en el año 1956 con un volumen de embalse de 804 hectómetros cúbicos. Un años después (1957) finalizó la construcción de la presa de BUENDÍA, sobre el río Guadiela y con un volumen de embalse de 1.639 hectómetros cúbicos.

Al conjunto que forman los dos embalses se les puso el nombre de "Mar de Castilla".

Su principal función fue la de servir de inicio al Trasvase Tajo-Segura, además de regular las aguas procedentes del Alto Tajo. 

A fecha de junio de 2005, los embalses se encuentran en situación crítica al estar a un 20% de su capacidad. 

PUNTO DE PARTIDA DEL TRASVASE

Parte del agua de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía se envía al embalse de Bolarque, localizado aguas abajo de Entrepeñas y Buendía. El embalse de Bolarque constituye el punto de partida real del trasvase Tajo-Segura.

El agua trasvasada inicia su viaje desde Bolarque a la cuenca del sureste peninsular con un saldo de más de 200 m de altura para alcanzar la diminuta presa de Bujeda con una capacidad de tan solo 7 hectómetros cúbicos. Bujeda constituye la segunda estación de parada del trayecto del agua del trasvase Tajo-Segura. 

El agua se eleva a esta presa a través de dos grandes tuberías de acero de más de 3 m de diámetro y un espesor de 23 milímetros que salvan una distancia de 1.070 m y un desnivel de 245 m.

Tanto el embalse de Bolarque como el de Bujeda, forman una central térmica reversible, en la que es necesario bombear el agua. 

DE BUJEDA A TALAVE

Desde Bujeda el agua del trasvase recorre 92 kms de la provincia de Guadalajara a través de túneles, canales y acueductos, con un caudal aproximado de 33.000 l/s. En este tramo se ubica una toma de derivación hacia la cuenca alta del Guadiana, que sirve para transportar parte del agua del Trasvase del Tajo-Segura a las Tablas de Daimiel.


El envío de agua a las Tablas de Daimiel está fijado por ley desde el año 1987, prorrogada mediante Real Decreto de diciembre de 1990 y de 16 de abril de 1993, rompiendo la exclusividad de las cuencas del Segura y del Sur como únicas receptoras del agua trasvasada.

Durante su recorrido, el agua trasvasada discurre por túneles y acueductos. Entre estos destaca el de Riánsares, con casi 3 kms de longitud y una altura aproximada de 48,50 m y que permite al agua atravesar el río Riánsares y el Cigüela. Tras el paso de estos ríos cruza de nuevo otro túnel, el de Villarejos, de unos 5 kms de longitud para terminar en el embalse de Alarcón, que supone la tercera parada del agua en su viaje a las cuencas del sureste español. El embalse de Alarcón, es un pantano privado que se localiza en la provincia de Cuenca y que además también regulan las aguas del Júcar antes de ser enviadas a Valencia.

Desde el embalse de Alarcón el agua prosigue atravesando parajes manchegos a lo largo de casi 200 kms con destino el embalse de Talave. 

TALAVE



El agua discurre por la provincia de Albacete hasta alcanzar el túnel de Talave, prácticamente en la divisoria de aguas entre las cuencas del Júcar y Segura. El túnel tiene una longitud de 32 kms, 300 metros de profundidad y un diámetro de 4 m, siendo el mayor túnel del Trasvase Tajo-Segura.



Tras el paso del túnel se reincorpora al recorrido del agua procedente del Alto Tajo, el agua que se filtra del acuífero de Los Llanos (Albacete). 

Cuando el agua sale de nuevo al aire libre, se detiene en el embalse de Talave, de 35 Hm3 de capacidad enclavado próximo al río Mundo, encontrándose ya en la cuenca del Segura.

Originalmente se tenía previsto disponer de agua excedentaria de la cuenca del Tajo que permitiese garantizar un trasvase de 600 hectómetros cúbicos todos los años, contándose incluso con poder llegar a los 1000 Hm3 en el futuro. Pero los cálculos fueron excesivamente optimistas y hoy por hoy totalmente inalcanzables debido a las sucesivas sequías que afectan al territorio peninsular.  

El embalse del Talave es la penúltima estación de parada del agua. Desde ella partirá a su destino final. 

HACIA MURCIA, LEVANTA Y ALMERÍA

Tras un pequeño trayecto, el agua llega por primera vez a tierras murcianas, concretamente a una zona conocida como Azud de Ojos, que distribuye el agua por diferentes itinerarios a varias zonas mediterráneas. Desde este Azud se bifurcan dos conducciones de carácter privado mas una pequeña impulsión para las vegas alta y media del Segura.  

La primera de las conducciones es el canal del margen izquierdo, que transporta el agua por gravedad hacia la provincia de Alicante con destino a riegos del Levante, de las Vegas Bajas del Segura y de la zona de Las Saladeras, llegando finalmente a los extensos campos de cultivo de Cartagena (Murcia).ç

La segunda de las conducciones, es el canal del margen derecho, que requiere de mecanismos de impulsión debido a la horizontalidad del terreno en esta zona. Atraviesa el valle del Guadalentín para concluir en el valle del Almanzora, ya en la provincia de Almería.

----------


## ben-amar

>Solo unos de los muchisimos articulos que hay sobre el tema. Seria imposible traerlos aqui todos. <

http://www.miliarium.com/monografias...ra/Welcome.htm
El trasvase Tajo-Segura: "la guerra del agua"



La polémica sobre el trasvase Tajo-Segura se ha reabierto debido a la sequía en la que está sumergida nuestro país, la mayor en los últimos 60 años. 

La obra, nunca ha funcionado por encima de un tercio de la capacidad para la que se diseñó.

Los cálculos con los que se realizó el Trasvase no se han cumplido, ya que se sobrestimaron las aportaciones del Tajo en su cabecera, por lo que en ningún año se ha podido completar el Trasvase. Es más, las aportaciones naturales del Tajo han descendido un 10%. 

El principal objetivo que tenía el Trasvase era sentar las bases hidráulicas para posibilitar el desarrollo de las provincias del sureste español.  Nunca se han llegado a cumplir los objetivos, provocando, además el Trasvase Tajo-Segura efectos irreversibles en la cuenca del Tajo.  

El Consejo de Ministros del día 1 de julio deberá decidir si envía una nueva transferencia de agua. Las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha aprobaron el 16 de junio, por unanimidad, una resolución en la que consideran improcedente trasvasar del Tajo al Segura agua que no sea destinada para consumo humano y que pudiera poner en peligro el abastecimiento de localidades de la región castellano-manchega.

Además, el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha considera que hay 167 hectómetros cúbicos de los que se desconoce su destino. 

El 17 de marzo, José María Barreda (presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, PSOE), y Ramón Luis Valcárcel (Presidente de la Región de Murcia, PP), sellaron en Murcia la paz del agua. Con la sequía volvió la guerra entre las dos comunidades autónomas.
El trasvase Tajo-Segura es una infraestructura de 300 kilómetros de longitud que atraviesa Castilla-La Mancha hasta llegar al pantano del Talave, desde donde se distribuye a Murcia, Alicante y Almería. La supervisión del régimen de explotación de esta infraestructura está a cargo de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura. 

Según la Ley del Trasvase, si a primeros de julio existen unas reservas inferiores a 554 hectómetros cúbicos en la cabecera alta del Tajo, será el Consejo de Ministros en vez de la  Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura,  quien deba decidir la cantidad a trasvasar. 






http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...609134159.html
europapress.es
Jueves, 10 de junio 2010
Castilla-La Mancha

13 de los 18 pozos están localizados en la región
La Junta recurrirá el convenio entre la CHS y el SCRATS porque no necesitan el agua de los pozos de C-LM
TOLEDO, 9 Jun. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   El Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha ha decidido interponer el recurso contra el convenio suscrito entre la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) y el Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (SCRATS) al considerar que el volumen de agua embalsada en la cuenca del Segura es suficiente como para no tener que emplear los 30 hectómetros cúbicos procedentes de estos pozos.

   Así lo puso de manifiesto su portavoz, Isabel Rodríguez, quien informó que este fue uno de los acuerdos aprobados esta semana en la reunión del Consejo de Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha. A través de este convenio se explotarían 13 sondeos localizados en las localidades albaceteñas de Hellín, Socovos y Lietor para riegos en las zonas beneficiarias del trasvase Tajo-Segura.

   En este sentido, Rodríguez recordó que este convenio se firmó entre ambas entidades el pasado 26 de marzo y permitía que estos regantes explotasen las aguas extraídas de hasta 18 pozos, 13 de ellos localizados en Castilla-La Mancha. Por lo tanto, dijo la portavoz, "esta decisión está perjudicando, claramente, los intereses hídricos de Castilla-La Mancha".

   El Ejecutivo autonómico, manifestó, entiende que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura "no puede" seguir realizando este tipo de convenios que permite la explotación de pozos que están en territorio de Castilla-La Mancha y destacó que la cuenca del Segura tiene suficiente reservas en este momento como para satisfacer las demandas de riego de todos sus cultivos.

   "La cuenca del Segura está en sus mejores momentos desde hace 30 años, por lo tanto, nunca ha estado así, desde que existe el trasvase Tajo-Segura", afirmó Rodríguez, quien indicó que el recurso interpuesto por la Junta está basado en distintos aspectos legales como ni la CHS ni si su junta de gobierno son competentes para continuar esta explotación de pozos de emergencia de sequía.

   Asimismo, la Junta considera que el SCRATS no se considera una administración pública, y por tanto, "no es competente" para tener este tipo de actividad, al mismo tiempo que aseguró que se ha omitido información a Castilla-La Mancha y no ha habido información pública del proceso, y se trata de un convenio que provocaría efectos medioambientales "nocivos".
http://www.abc.es/20100603/valencia-...-20100603.html

El Consell crea un comité paralelo a la comisión del Tajo-Segura
La retirada del Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha ha dado un respiro al trasvase Tajo-Segura. No obstante, el Consell pretende evitar que la transferencia quede en adelante a merced de decisiones políticas. Así, el Ejecutivo valenciano, el murciano y los regantes acordaron ayer crear el Comité Técnico de Coordinación y Seguimiento de los Trasvases del Tajo-Segura.
El órgano, en el que participarán los dos ejecutivos regionales, integrará también a los regantes y a expertos de la Universidad de Alicante y el Instituto Euromediterráneo del Agua. El objetivo del comité es establecerse como una suerte de alternativa a la Comisión de Explotación del trasvase -que propone al Consejo de Ministros las transferencias a aprobar-, «ante la falta de rigor» y «falta de voluntad política» demostrada por este último órgano, a juicio del conseller de Medio Ambiente, Juan Cotino.
El comité, impulsado personalmente por el jefe del Consell, Francisco Camps, y su homólogo murciano, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, se reunirá periódicamente para elaborar informes técnicos que avalen las necesidades hídricas de los usuarios del trasvase, para justificar sus demandas.
http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...os/251659.html
opinióndemurcia.es  »  Comunidad
 Noticia anterior   Noticia siguiente 
Recursos hídricos
Los regantes murcianos pagan el agua 28 veces más cara que los manchegos
El metro cúbico del Trasvase Tajo-Segura cuesta 0,18 euros mientras que los caudales del Júcar valen 0,0039 euros
 F. J. BENITO  La actualización de las tarifas del agua del Trasvase Tajo-Segura para este año ha aumentado la discriminación que sufren, independientemente de la racanería de los envíos desde Entrepeñas y Buendía, los regantes de Murcia, Alicante y Almería en el pago del agua con respecto de los agricultores manchegos (Albacete) que reciben caudales del Júcar. Los agricultores del Levante abonarán este año 28 veces más que los manchegos por un recurso que llega a cuentagotas, y que finalmente está fuera de peligro tras el fracaso del Estatuto de Autonomía de Castilla-La Mancha.

En estos momentos, el metro cúbico de agua del Trasvase Tajo-Segura se paga a 0,18 euros (29 de la antiguas pesetas), mientras que por el metro cúbico que llega a la zona de Los Llanos en Albacete sus regantes abonan 0,0039 euros (un peseta), según figura en la documentación oficial a la que ha tenido acceso este periódico.
Una situación discriminatoria que, además, afecta también directamente a la otra polémica que envuelve a los agricultores murcianos y al Gobierno central. Se da la circunstancia de que el agua que llega trasvasada a Albacete desde el Júcar (80 hm3) se capta en el embalse de Alarcón, lo que garantiza su calidad.

El envío del caudal a Albacete se decidió en el mismo plan de cuenca hidrográfica del Júcar donde también quedó aprobado el trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó. Pero, mientras el primero no se ha tocado, en el segundo, el que debe llegar a la comarca del Altiplano y a parte de la provincia de Alicante a partir de 2011, todavía no se conocen los precios (el único dato oficial facilitado fue en torno a 0,30 euros el metro cúbico) y, lo que es más grave, el agua se captará en el Azud de la Marquesa, en Valencia. Un punto conflictivo por la contaminación presente en los lodos del río, algo que trata de corregir el ministerio de Medio Ambiente con un informe que determine actuaciones a desarrollar.

>Que nadie quiera ver en estos articulos ni tendencia ni opnion mía sobre el trasvase, que ya muchos conocen, pues la cantidad que en sentido favorable como contrario se cuenta por centenares, y eso sin contar las opiniones que existen entre nuestros compañeros de este foro<

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.larevistaintegral.com/377...jo-segura.html
Nuevo trasvase Tajo-Segura 


Medio Ambiente estudia un desvío de aguas de Ávila a Levante.

Cada vez resulta más evidente que la nueva cultura del agua que inició la ex ministra Narbona durante la pasada legislatura es agua pasada. La última prueba nos llega del Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, quien ha confesado en una entrevista para el diario La Razón que su departamento está estudiando un nuevo trasvase hacia Levante pero, ahora, desde el curso medio del Tajo. Puxeu no ha explicado por qué es preferible una segunda derivación del Tajo al cancelado trasvase del Ebro, pero sí ha indicado que están negociando el proyecto con las comunidades afectadas.

La cuenca del tajo, que ya sufre una fuerte detracción de recursos en su cabecera desde el pantano de Bolarque, en Guadalajara vería aún más mermadas sus existencias en el curso medio con un nuevo trasvase Tajo-Segura que supondría, además, obras millonarias y de fuerte impacto ambiental. Las comunidades afectadas (Madrid, Castilla-La Mancha, Castilla y León y Extremadura) ya han creado una plataforma de oposición con amplios apoyos entre las organizaciones y la opinión pública de Portugal, igualmente afectada por esta sorprendente obra.

Según un comunicado de la Coordinadora en Defensa del Tajo Medio y Gredos, es curioso que este político catalán [en referencia a Puxeu] no contemple en absoluto el trasvase del Ebro y que se fije en nuestras tierras pobres y desinformadas para sus disparatados proyectos de colonización () Esto no es otra cosa que la colonización de los recursos de las zonas con bajo desarrollo por las ricas de la costa mediterránea, porque, además, su falsa necesidad de agua en realidad va destinada sólo a la expansión urbanística insostenible.

Conviene recordar que el primer Plan Hidrológico que se diseñó en nuestro país, el del ministro de Obras Públicas Josep Borrell, ya incluía, entre otros muchos trasvases, un proyecto parecido de desvío de aguas desde el Tajo abulense cerca ya de Extremadura hacia el Levante español. Aquel plan fue desechado en su momento porque, en plena crisis del 93, el coste de las obras superaba los 15 billones de las antiguas pesetas. Por otra parte, también fueron económicas las razones esgrimidas por los responsables para derogar el trasvase del río Ebro en el año 2004.

Como afirma la Coordinadora del Tajo Medio, un río no es sólo un recurso económico. Un río forma parte indisoluble de la vida y de la cultura de un territorio y la historia demandará su responsabilidad a los políticos que tomen decisiones que esquilmen nuestros recursos naturales y maten nuestros ríos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.miliarium.com/monografias...a/historia.htm
Historia
El trasvase Tajo-Segura comenzó a funcionar en 1979. Pero tiene su origen en el Plan Nacional de Obras Hidráulicas, elaborado bajo la dirección del ingeniero de Caminos, Manuel Lorenzo Pardo en 1933, quien pretendía acabar con el "desequilibrio hidrológico" del país. Planteaba como solución a la escasez de recursos hidráulicos en el sureste peninsular, el trasvase de agua desde la cabecera del río Tajo. Asimismo, durante aquella época también se planteó la posibilidad de realizar una gran trasvase desde la desembocadura del río Ebro. Estas ideas fueron también defendidas por el ministro de Obras Públicas del momento (Indalecio Prieto) en la célebre "Asamblea de Alicante". 

El proyecto fue retomado en la época de los planes de desarrollo franquista (1966) y ejecutado entre esa fecha y 1979. 

Un estudio económico del acueducto elaborado por el Estado en 1968, cifraba en 14.500 millones de pesetas, la inversión prevista para cometer esta obra. Sin embargo, el coste total pasó a ser de 43.222 millos, casi un 300% más de lo inicialmente previsto. 

En 1971 el Estado promulgó una ley conocida como de "Aprovechamiento conjunto del Tajo-Segura" en la que se establecía un caudal trasvasable de 600 Hm3, en una primera fase y de 1000 Hm3 en una segunda. Igualmente se planteó una importante extensión de regadío. Se reguló que con los caudales trasvasados se cubriera el déficit de los regadíos legales existentes (oficialmente unas 90.000 Ha) y se ampliara la superficie en otras 51.000 Ha. 

En los años 80 estas cifras se cambiaron y los documentos oficiales hablan de crear unas 77.000 nuevas hectáreas, siempre partiendo de un trasvase anual de 600 Hm3 de los que 110 era para abastecimientos urbanos, 90 se perdían en el camino y los 400 restantes se asignaban a la agricultura. Nunca se han cumplido las previsiones. 

Lejos de lograr estos objetivos, el trasvase Tajo-Segura no ha sobrepasado en ningún momento los 300 Hm3 anuales. 

Desde que a mediados de los años 60 se fue perfilando la previsión de que el trasvase se llevase a cabo, se inició una loca carrera por roturar y poner en regadío tierras al margen de su verdadero valor agronómico. Esto se hizo con la finalidad de acogerse a los nuevos caudales que, como oficialmente se decía, venían primero a socorrer a los regadíos deficitarios. 

La cuenca del Segura ha incrementado de forma considerable su superficie regada con caudales que nunca han venido, y probablemente nunca lleguen, con lo que el déficit estructural de la cuenca se ha multiplicado. 

En 1972, los decretos oficiales del Estado reconocían un superficie total de regadíos de 141.110 hectáreas en Murcia; en 1986 está cifra se elevó hasta los 147.255, y en el Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Segura se llegó a las 198.178 hectáreas. Desde su aprobación hasta ahora se han puesto en riego casi 50.000 nuevas hectáreas.

Según los datos del Plan Hidrológico Nacional actualmente el déficit hídrico es el doble, y según los datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), se ha multiplicado por cuatro.

Según anunció la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha la diferencia entre la cantidad de agua trasvasada hacia el Levante y la que, según los informes de la Confederación del Segura, se ha utilizado en los regadíos contemplados en la Ley del trasvase ha aumentado, situándose en 167 hectómetros cúbicos, y no se conoce el destino final de 113 (con los que se podrían regar 22.000 hectáreas). Por ello, ha iniciado una investigación y un proceso legal, dado que sospecha que estos caudales han servido para ampliaciones ilegales de regadío o para campos de golf y urbanizaciones. 

Desde su puesta en funcionamiento hasta el año 1982, en el que se creó mediante Decreto la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, se habían trasvasado 350 Hm3.

Desde 1980 a principios de 2004, el volumen trasvasado ascendía a 8.414 Hm3, sin contar la última decisión de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura de trasvasar otros 112 Hm3.

----------


## REEGE

BIODIVERSIDAD Y AGUA
CASTILLA LA MANCHA | 09.03.2011 | 16:12
CLM-AGUA-TALAVERA

PSOE: la lucha por el Tajo seguirá independientemente de quien gobierne en Madrid.

Talavera de la Reina (Toledo), 9 mar (EFE).- El delegado de la Junta en Toledo, Fernando Mora, ha considerado hoy que la lucha que el Gobierno regional mantiene a favor del agua y contra el trasvase Tajo-Segura "está por encima de las siglas PSOE y PP" y ha afirmado que ésta seguirá independientemente de quien gobierne en Madrid.

Mora se ha pronunciado así, en Talavera de la Reina, a preguntas de los periodistas sobre las declaraciones de apoyo y defensa del trasvase que han manifestado en Murcia dirigentes del PSOE de esa región.

El delegado ha resaltado que los ciudadanos de Castilla-La Mancha votan a José María Barreda "para que defienda sus intereses" y ha dicho que eso es lo que centra los esfuerzos del partido.

Ha manifestado sentir "envidia" porque en Murcia no hay discrepancias entre partidos y ha dicho que tanto el PSOE como el PP están de acuerdo en defender sus intereses.

"Aquí solo los defendemos nosotros, solo los defiende Barreda y no estamos encontrando el apoyo del PP", ha manifestado.

Ha recriminado a la presidenta regional del PP, María Dolores de Cospedal, su escasa implicación en la defensa del Tajo y, en este sentido, ha criticado que rehuyó estar presente en Talavera para defender el agua en la manifestación que se celebró por esta causa y ha considerado que "no es clara" a la hora de plantear qué defiende el PP.

Mora también ha criticado que el PP apoyase una reserva estratégica en el Estatuto de Aragón que supuso acabar con los trasvases desde el Ebro y terminar con el Plan Hidrológico Nacional.

"Demasiadas contradicciones para no defender nuestros intereses", ha dicho el delegado. EFE

----------


## Azakán

Se está dejando bajar hoy por el cauce del río Tajo sobre 1/10 parte del caudal que están dando los ríos que vierten a Entrepeñas y Buendía, que suman hoy unos 60 m3/seg. Por Almoguera bajan 6,5 m3/seg. El resto ya sabemos "excedente" para trasvasar al Segura cuando llegue su momento.

Se puede ver en: 

http://servicios2.marm.es/saihs-web/...ih=TAJO&tipo=Q

----------


## gomar

http://www.laverdad.es/alicante/2011...103241706.html

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/port...as/311322.html

Los tribunales vuelven a darnos la razón

----------


## perdiguera

Es absolutamente normal.
Los tribunales aplican la ley.
Para que no se cumpla se ha de cambiar la ley.
Por quien corresponda.
Otra cosa son lo que cada uno desea.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Y con la mayor reserva de aguas durante decadas, seguimos esquilmando la cabecera del Tajo
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11470

----------


## perdiguera

Lo siento, pero mi mensaje anterior sigue teniendo plena validez.
Si se quiere cambiar las reglas de explotación que las cambien; quien pueda o quien pueda y quiera.
Los deseos de cada uno pueden ser contrarios a la ley, pero eso no prejuzga su incumplimiento.

----------


## Azakán

Y se cambiará. 

Y este Estado proxeneta (como lo definen perfectamente, los de la Plataforma de Talavera por el Tajo y el Alberche) y los egoístas insolidarios aguatenientes del Levante a los que les importa un bledo lo que suceda en las cuencas cedentes para seguir con sus negocios sin escrúpulos, PAGARÁN, pagarán por esto que no se puede definir de otra manera que como escándalo nacional. 

No tiene perdón de Dios que el 80% del caudal del Alto Tajo vaya a parar al Segura, como sucede. Brutales incluso las cifras oficiales: http://servicios2.marm.es/saihs-web/...ih=TAJO&tipo=Q
33 metros cúbicos por segundo del Tajo en Trillo, 12 metros cúbicos por segundo el Guadiela, y faltando por sumar algunos otros ríos como el Escabas... suman mínimo 45 metros cúbicos por segundo en Entrepeñas y Buendía y... ¿qué se deja bajar por el cauce original del Tajo? 6,72 metros cúbicos por segundo. No tiene perdón de Dios.

No hay palabras para definir este escarnio, no hay excusas para este atentado medioambiental brutal, y el Estado pagará por ello. No sé cuando, pero pagará, y cuantos más años pasen, más tendrá que pagar, por cargarse el Tajo, por robar el Tajo.

¿Qué pasaría si esto se hiciera a algún otro río de este Estado proxeneta?

----------


## No Registrado

> http://www.laverdad.es/alicante/2011...103241706.html
> 
> http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/port...as/311322.html
> 
> Los tribunales vuelven a darnos la razón


Primero habrá que leer las sentencias para ver si esos titulares prepotentes son ciertos.

Luego, una de las cosas que está clara es que la ley que regula el trasvase es una basura, y dudo de que sea constitucional. No tiene en cuenta valores medioambientales, sociales ni de la cuenca. No define "excedentes". Y un sin fin de despropósitos más de los que se aprovechan los esquilmadores y especuladores.

Espero que el Plan de Cuenca acabe con éstas prepotencias y abusos. Aunque no lo tengo claro.

Pero lo que sí está claro es que con los aires que corren por europa, a medio plazo, no creo que más de 15 años, el trasvase será un bonito canal seco a ninguna parte.

----------


## Vaelico

> http://www.laverdad.es/alicante/2011...103241706.html
> 
> http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/port...as/311322.html
> 
> Los tribunales vuelven a darnos la razón


¿Ahora resulta que esto es a ver quien la tiene más larga?

Este es un tema que me molesta muchísimo, y siento si subo el tono de mis palabras, pero me arde la sangre con esto. Si no disponeis de los medios naturales (agua mayormente) para abastecer vuestro sistema, será que en algo os estais equivocando. En lugar de adaptar vuestro sistema a las posibilidades climatológicas y naturales de la zona en la que vivís, destrozais literalmente otra cuenca hidrográfica. El estado y las comunidades autónomas beneficiarias de este atraco a mano armada lejos de poner un poquito de sentido común, fomentan la destrucción del Tajo. 

Aún recuerdo las palabras del "señor" Valcárcel, presidente de la Región de Murcia: _Murcia se levantará en armas, conmigo a la cabeza, si nos cierran el Trasvase_. Sí, dicho literalmente por el presidente de una comunidad autónoma, aunque no tuvo ninguna consecuencia, ¿os imaginais esas palabras en boca de los presidentes de Cataluña o País Vasco?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Y actuando de buena fe y hablando solo de la agricultura, que es la meta del agua del trasvase. Pero y el agua para regar los campos de golf¿? http://albacete.portaldetuciudad.com...7_76741_8.html

El gobierno murciano además no se esconde, fomenta la construcción de más campos de golf: http://www.lukor.com/deportes/notici...a/06091845.htm

Pues venga, a seguir cargándonos todo el patrimonio natural, una vez agotado el propio vayamos a por el del vecino, que además sale muy rentable.

----------


## gomar

Extraido de ese enlance: _"Y es que, en el tema de los campos de golf, Ruiz Abellán considera que "más que hipocresía, lo que hay en la Región es una demagogia total", y añadió que "parecía que los mil hectómetros cúbicos de agua del Ebro venían para regar los campos de golf, cuando en realidad sólo hay siete instalaciones de este tipo que consumen 3,5 hm3 al año"_.

_Ruiz Abellán, quien incidió en que los campos de golf de la Región de Murcia se riegan únicamente por agua depurada o desalada, explicó que "la producción regional de agua depurada alcanza los 100 hm3", y recordó que "sólo la desaladora de Polaris World y Cajamurcia tiene capacidad para 20 hm3".
_
Y es que Murcia es la region de españa que mas depura (el 98% del total de aguas residuales) de las cuales se extraen en realidad no 100 sino 110 Hm3 con lo que sobra para regar los campos de Golf, a los cuales no llega, ni ha llegado, ni va a llegar un solo Hm3 del TTS.
Otro tema distinto es que no se quiera tener campos de Golf, o que no se esté de acuerdo con este tipo de uso del agua, pero hacer de esto _la Ruina del Tajo_, es sencillamente DEMAGOGIA

Otros enlaces:

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/prensa..._20070709.html

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2011...-20110324.html

----------


## Luján

> Extraido de ese enlance: _"Y es que, en el tema de los campos de golf, Ruiz Abellán considera que "más que hipocresía, lo que hay en la Región es una demagogia total", y añadió que "parecía que los mil hectómetros cúbicos de agua del Ebro venían para regar los campos de golf, cuando en realidad sólo hay siete instalaciones de este tipo que consumen 3,5 hm3 al año"_.
> 
> _Ruiz Abellán, quien incidió en que los campos de golf de la Región de Murcia se riegan únicamente por agua depurada o desalada, explicó que "la producción regional de agua depurada alcanza los 100 hm3", y recordó que "sólo la desaladora de Polaris World y Cajamurcia tiene capacidad para 20 hm3".
> _
> Y es que Murcia es la region de españa que mas depura (el 98% del total de aguas residuales) de las cuales se extraen en realidad no 100 sino 110 Hm3 con lo que sobra para regar los campos de Golf, a los cuales no llega, ni ha llegado, ni va a llegar un solo Hm3 del TTS.
> Otro tema distinto es que no se quiera tener campos de Golf, o que no se esté de acuerdo con este tipo de uso del agua, pero hacer de esto _la Ruina del Tajo_, es sencillamente DEMAGOGIA
> 
> Otros enlaces:
> 
> ...


No suelo meterme en este tema, por lo caliente que está.

Pero los datos son datos y los hechos son hechos.

Directamente el agua del ATS y el supuesto trasvase del Ebro no pueden ir, según la ley, a regar campos de golf. Pero sí que pueden ir para consumo. Aquí está el truco.

Se crea un campo de golf que hay que regar con agua depurada, pero no hay aguas residuales para depurar y regar el campo, así que se construye una urbanización colindante al campo de golf que sí recibirá dotación de agua trasvasada. Con el agua depurada de esta urbanización se riega el campo de golf. Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.

Y lo de que sólo hay 7 campos de golf en Murcia, es de risa. Ya se ha puesto en este foro más de una vez la cantidad de campos que están abiertos y los que están en proyecto u obras. Superan con mucho los 7.

Un ejemplo: http://www.fgolfmurcia.com/WEB/index.html Web oficial de la Federación de Golf de Murcia. Total de campos de 18 hoyos: 16.

Más datos y hechos.

Por el Trasvase Tajo-Segura cae hacia destino el 80% del caudal que entra en los embalses de cabecera (Entrepeñas y Buendía), dejando tan sólo unos ínfimos 6m³/s de Bolarque para abajo, cuando llega. Los números cantan. Un río con el 20% de su caudal normal, es un río muerto o, con suerte, en la UVI.

Demagogia es decir que al retirar el 80% el agua de un río éste no sufre.

----------


## Azakán

> Por el Trasvase Tajo-Segura cae hacia destino el 80% del caudal que entra en los embalses de cabecera (Entrepeñas y Buendía), dejando tan sólo unos ínfimos 6m³/s de Bolarque para abajo, cuando llega. Los números cantan. Un río con el 20% de su caudal normal, es un río muerto o, con suerte, en la UVI.
> 
> Demagogia es decir que al retirar el 80% el agua de un río éste no sufre.


Eso es impepinable. 

En la Cuenca del Tajo la mayoría de la población no sería contraria a un trasvase del 10, del 15% del caudal del río. Eso se podría llamar un "trasvase de aguas excedentarias" y la población aquí, repito, no se negaría en ningún caso (cosa que otros sí).

Pero que se lleven el 80% del caudal de un río es simplemente un atentado ecológico descomunal.

----------


## Vaelico

> Extraido de ese enlance: _"Y es que, en el tema de los campos de golf, Ruiz Abellán considera que "más que hipocresía, lo que hay en la Región es una demagogia total", y añadió que "parecía que los mil hectómetros cúbicos de agua del Ebro venían para regar los campos de golf, cuando en realidad sólo hay siete instalaciones de este tipo que consumen 3,5 hm3 al año"_.
> 
> _Ruiz Abellán, quien incidió en que los campos de golf de la Región de Murcia se riegan únicamente por agua depurada o desalada, explicó que "la producción regional de agua depurada alcanza los 100 hm3", y recordó que "sólo la desaladora de Polaris World y Cajamurcia tiene capacidad para 20 hm3".
> _
> Otro tema distinto es que no se quiera tener campos de Golf, o que no se esté de acuerdo con este tipo de uso del agua, pero hacer de esto _la Ruina del Tajo_, es sencillamente DEMAGOGIA


¿Como tienes el valor de decir que es demagogia el decir que el trasvase no tiene culpa de la ruina del Tajo? Si se lleva el 80% del caudal del Alto Tajo!!!

Si con el agua depurada os apañais tan bien, ¿por qué no cerrais el grifo de una maldita vez?  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ey, un poquito de tranquilidad, por favor. Vamos a llevarnos todos bien :Wink: .

----------


## gomar

> ¿Como tienes el valor de decir que es demagogia el decir que el trasvase no tiene culpa de la ruina del Tajo? Si se lleva el 80% del caudal del Alto Tajo!!!
> 
> Si con el agua depurada os apañais tan bien, ¿por qué no cerrais el grifo de una maldita vez?


Una pregunta: ¿que porcentaje del caudal del Tajo Medio supone ese 80% (esta cifra la tengo que contrastar)? porque entiendo que los rios _"se van llenado"_ a partir de ir recojiendo el agua de sus afluentes, que creo que en su mayoría fluyen aguas abajo de los famosos pantanos.

Ejemplos: http://img683.imageshack.us/i/ebro.jpg/

http://img196.imageshack.us/i/segurau.jpg/

----------


## No Registrado

> Una pregunta: ¿que porcentaje del caudal del Tajo Medio supone ese 80% (esta cifra la tengo que contrastar)? porque entiendo que los rios _"se van llenado"_ a partir de ir recojiendo el agua de sus afluentes, que creo que en su mayoría fluyen aguas abajo de los famosos pantanos.
> 
> Ejemplos: http://img683.imageshack.us/i/ebro.jpg/
> 
> http://img196.imageshack.us/i/segurau.jpg/


 Vamos a ver. El agua que te llevas supone el 80% del agua que lleva el Tajo y el Guadiela (sin contar con el que aportan el río Mayor, el Cifuentes y los arroyos que entran) hasta la presa de Bolarque, dejándole seco con esos 6 m3 que es una cantidad exígüa.

Ahora nos quieres vender la burra de los afluentes post-Bolarque.
 ¿De verdad que quieres defenderte con ese argumento? 

Pues sigue siendo un robo. sólo hay que ver la unión del tajo y el jarama bajo Aranjuez, Toledo, El Carpio, etc...

 No sé a donde quieres llegar, pero buscas argumentos demagógicos y de poco calado.

Queda todavía unos pocos años, pero no muchos para que ésta pesadilla se acabe.

----------


## Luján

> Una pregunta: ¿que porcentaje del caudal del Tajo Medio supone ese 80% (esta cifra la tengo que contrastar)? porque entiendo que los rios _"se van llenado"_ a partir de ir recojiendo el agua de sus afluentes, que creo que en su mayoría fluyen aguas abajo de los famosos pantanos.
> 
> Ejemplos: http://img683.imageshack.us/i/ebro.jpg/
> 
> http://img196.imageshack.us/i/segurau.jpg/


Desde este equipo no puedo acceder al SAIH del Tajo, pero te invito a que lo hagas tú mismo, y hagas la cuenta anual de lo que entra en Entrepeñas y Buendía, lo que sale de Bolarque río abajo (entre Entrepeñas - Buendía y Bolarque no hay afluentes de importancia), y lo que sale desde Bolarque (punto inicial real del embalse) por el bombeo hasta La Bujeda, y de ahí por el canal rumbo el Talave, vía Alarcón.

También puedes buscar los datos ya publicados en este foro, posiblemente en este mismo hilo

Curioso que las fotos de ejemplo que has colgado no tengan que ver con el Tajo, pues una es del Ebro y la otra del propio Segura. Nada tienen que ver con esto.

Los afluentes que llegan al Tajo aguas abajo de los embalses de cabecera, no pueden darle agua a éstos. Es Física elemental: El agua va hacia abajo, no hacia arriba.

Cuando se habla de un Tajo muerto, se habla del Tajo desde Bolarque hasta bien entrado en Castilla-León. En la confluencia del Tajo y el Jarama, más parece el Tajo el afluente del Jarama que al revés. El Tajo por Aranjuez baja con 6m³/s, antes de recoger las aguas del Jarama.

Un río tiene vida desde su nacimiento, no porque los afluentes le den agua.

¿De veras crees que el trasvase no ha hecho daño al Tajo?

----------


## Azakán

Plataforma del Tajo Toledo: La avaricia de Murcia por el agua "es descomunal"

*Toledo, 7 abr (EFE).- El presidente de la Plataforma de Toledo en Defensa del Tajo, Alejandro Cano, ha afirmado hoy que "la avaricia" que tiene Murcia por el agua "es "descomunal" y ha lamentado que los partidos políticos no se pongan de acuerdo para resolver "el maltrato" que se viene dando al río durante los últimos 30 años.*

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=770938

----------


## REEGE

La reserva en pantanos de cabecera sube 8 hm3 y están al 52,34% de capacidad. 
Toledo, 11 abr (EFE).- La reserva de agua en los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, Buendía y Entrepeñas, ha aumentado ocho hectómetros cúbicos en la última semana y ha alcanzado los 1.295, el 52,34 por ciento de su capacidad total, que es de 2.474 hectómetros cúbicos.

Según los datos facilitados hoy a Efe por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT), el embalse de Buendía, en la provincia de Cuenca, ha subido ocho hectómetros cúbicos hasta los 706, el 43,07 por ciento de sus 1.639 posibles.

El embalse de Entrepeñas, en la provincia de Guadalajara, no ha experimentado variación en los últimos siete días y contiene 589 hectómetros cúbicos, el 70,53 por ciento de su capacidad total, que es de 835 hectómetros cúbicos.

Hace un año por estas fechas, los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo (desde los que se trasvasa el agua a la cuenca del Segura) tenían 1.036 hectómetros cúbicos, el 41,87 por ciento de su capacidad.

En total, la cuenca del Tajo acumula 8.670 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, 46 más que hace una semana, y está al 78,76 por ciento de su capacidad total, que es de 11.007 hectómetros cúbicos. EFE

----------


## cantarin

Hola reege

Sin menos preciar la información que has dado, existe una errata que tenemos incluso en la página de la web. El Embalse de Entrepeñas la capacidad real no son 835 hm3, sino 802 hm3 y un poco que no llega a los 803. La fuente es tan clara como que se trata del responsable de la presa, con lo cual está un poco más alto de porcentaje. A ver si dura mucho y aumenta aun más. 

un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Municipios de Entrepeñas y Buendía:Es urgente cambiar Plan de Cuenca del Tajo.

Cuenca, 13 abr (EFE).- La Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía considera la decisión del Tribunal Supremo (TS), por la que se declara legal un trasvase del Tajo al Segura, "una prueba más de la urgente necesidad de modificar el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo".

En declaraciones a Efe, Julián Rebollo, presidente de esta organización que representa a los 22 municipios de los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, ha reclamado el reflejo de la Directiva Marco del Agua y la Ley de Aguas en el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo para aumentar la reserva mínima a partir de la cual se puede trasvasar agua.

"La lámina tiene descaradamente que subir", ha considerado Rebollo, en referencia a los 240 hectómetros cúbicos de agua por encima de los cuales se puede trasvasar agua.

La sentencia de la Sala de lo Contencioso del Supremo declara legal un trasvase de 20 hectómetros cúbicos para riego de socorro e indica que con el desembalse acordado por el Consejo de Ministros, en enero de 2009, no se rebasó el límite de los 240 hectómetros cúbicos. Con esta resolución, el Supremo desestima el recurso contra el trasvase presentado por la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños.

El Tribunal Supremo se ha negado a plantear la cuestión al Tribunal de Justicia de las Comunidades Europeas, como había pedido la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños, cuyo presidente ha apuntado que su organización "ha ido hasta las últimas consecuencias en su reivindicación de esa lámina estable en la cabecera".

Y ha asegurado que continuarán en esta línea de "llevar siempre a sus últimas consecuencias los recursos que entablamos contra lo que nos parece un disparate, la causa fundamental de nuestros males".

"Tarde o temprano, el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo tendrá que redactarse y tendrá que salir", ha aseverado Rebollo, que ha recordado los dos años de retraso que lleva la elaboración del plan y ha concluido que "veremos si cuando la ley se modifique, la suerte sea otra". EFE

----------


## Azakán

*La Plataforma del Tajo asegura que "presiones" de Murcia han obligado al MARM a suspender unas jornadas de la CHT*

   La Plataforma en Defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche *de Talavera de la Reina* (Toledo), ha denunciado que, por las presiones ejercidas desde Murcia, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) ha suspendido las jornadas sobre caudales ecológicos que había programado la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT).

   La conferencia estaba prevista para los días 4 y 5 de mayo en Madrid, y en ella se iban a discutir asuntos relativos a la configuración del régimen de caudales en la cuenca del Tajo, en la redacción del nuevo Plan de cuenca.

   En nota de prensa, el colectivo ha señalado que "después de las presiones" ejercidas desde Murcia, el Ministerio ha "liquidado definitivamente las jornadas, cosa que no ha hecho en ninguna otra parte del territorio español".

   En su opinión, esta actuación viene a confirmar que el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo y su participación pública, "son una mera máscara para cumplir el trámite de certificar la muerte del Tajo".

   Según la Plataforma el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha tomado "al asalto la propia CHT" para lo cual, los técnicos han puesto sobre la mesa "datos y números, que no son sino la constatación negro sobre blanco de porqué está muerto el Tajo".

   De esta forma, han asegurado que el Ministerio  quiere "dejar atado y bien atado el trasvase del Tajo y la gestión que el mismo obliga al resto de la cuenca; además de forzar un nuevo trasvase del Jarama a la cabecera del Tajo con el que sustituir los usos que ahora consumen agua de Entrepeñas y Buendía; y proyecta nuevas obras de fontanería en el Tiétar y en Valdecañas".

   A juicio de la Plataforma, el Ministerio certifica así "las dos Españas, la del Ebro intocable de Puxeu/Morén --secretario de Estado y directora general del Agua, respectivamente--, no sea que se enfaden en Aragón/Cataluña; mientras el Tajo, ése sí, que es otra cosa, a saco con él, que allí no hay problema", han puntualizado.

   Según el colectivo, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente "asume con total frialdad que hay ciudadanos de primera y de segunda; al igual que hay ríos de primera y de segunda", mientras el Tajo y los ciudadanos "nos quedamos en nuestro Guantánamo, donde el Tajo se gestiona por principios pre y antidemocráticos, que se quieren perpetuar sin ningún remordimiento por el actual gobierno de la nación", han agregado.

   Desde la Plataforma han exigido que se celebren las jornadas y por ello han solicitado la implicación del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha.

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...415131955.html

----------


## Salut

^^ Yo estoy apuntado a esas jornadas. Oficialmente se trata de un cambio de fechas, mientras se busca un local más grande. Me cuesta creer que sea tan difícil encontrar uno para esas mismas fechas en una ciudad como Madrid, pero bueno...

----------


## gomar

El Tribunal Supremo apoya el trasvase Tajo-Segura y rechaza recurrir al Tribunal de Justicia Europeo
El recurso, que no ha prosperado, contó con la oposición de la Generalitat Valenciana
EFE | MURCIA
El Tribunal Supremo (TS) ha declarado la legalidad de un trasvase de aguas del Tajo al Segura para la supervivencia de las plantas leñosas y se ha negado a plantear la cuestión al Tribunal de Justicia de las Comunidades Europeas, como había pedido la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
La sentencia de la Sala de lo Contencioso, a la que ha tenido acceso EFE, indica que la citada asociación recurrió el acuerdo del Consejo de Ministros de 16 de enero de 2009 por el que se decidió trasvasar veinte hectómetros cúbicos de agua de la cabecera del Tajo al Segura con destino a un riego de socorro.
En su reclamación, los demandantes señalaron que "los trasvases alteran el nivel de los embalses y tienen una importante repercusión ecológica desde el punto de vista de la supervivencia de determinadas especies y desde la perspectiva del paisaje".
Por ello, pidieron al Alto Tribunal que elevara el asunto a los tribunales europeos al entender que "no puede resolverse el conflicto planteado únicamente aplicando la legislación nacional, que no recoge protección ambiental alguna y entendemos que contradice las directivas comunitarias en materia de medio ambiente".
*Al rechazar este extremo del recurso, la Sala de lo Contencioso indica que la propuesta es "improcedente" y añade que las directivas europeas en la materia han sido incorporadas ya a la legislación española a través, entre otras, de la Ley de 2006 que "introdujo importantes cambios para dar cumplimiento a las exigencias comunitarias y clarificar y racionalizar el procedimiento de evaluación de impacto ambiental".*
En cuanto a la necesidad de que estos trasvases deban contar previamente con el informe previsto en la Ley de Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental de Castilla-La Mancha,* el tribunal reitera su jurisprudencia de que las normas autonómicas no son de aplicación en el caso de los trasvases de cuencas intercomunitarias.*
El TS rechaza la interpretación que hace la citada asociación y afirma que las leyes autonómicas deben interpretarse "únicamente conforme a la Constitución, de modo que quedan proscritas aquellas interpretaciones que supongan una vulneración de la misma, que es lo que sucedería si en los trasvases relativos a las diferentes cuencas se hiciera tabla rasa de la diferenciación entre cuencas intercomunitarias e intracomunitarias".
La sentencia señala también que el trasvase es concebido en la Ley del Plan Hidrológico Nacional, de 2001, "como un importante instrumento vertebrador del territorio, evitando que zonas con déficits estructurales de recursos hídricos vean estrangulado y amenazado su desarrollo económico y social por la incertidumbre del suministro de agua".
Afirma también la Sala que con el desembalse acordado por el Gobierno para este riego de socorro no se rebasó el límite de los 240 hectómetros cúbicos previsto por la Ley como volumen a partir del cual no se podrá trasvasar.
El recurso, que no ha prosperado ante el Tribunal Supremo, contó con la oposición de la Generalitat Valenciana y del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, con sede en Murcia.

----------


## gomar

La gestión del agua atrae a un centenar de expertos
El Gobierno regional auspicia unas jornadas sobre gobernanza que serán preparatorias del Foro Mundial del Agua de Marsella
16.04.11 - 02:34 -
EFE/EP | MURCIA.

Murcia acogerá la semana próxima un encuentro de un centenar de expertos europeos en gestión sostenible e integrada del agua, denominado 'I Foro Mediterráneo del Agua', y que será preparatoria del VI Foro Mundial del Agua que se celebrará en Marsella (Francia) en 2012.
Así lo anunció ayer el consejero del Agua, Antonio Cerdá, tras el encuentro mantenido en el Palacio de San Esteban entre el presidente autonómico, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, y el secretario general adjunto y responsable de Agua de Unión para el Mediterráneo (UpM), Rafiq Husseini, quién dijo que Murcia es un ejemplo a seguir en la materia. El 'I Foro Mediterráneo del Agua' se celebrará los días 18 y 19 de este mes y contará con tres grupos de trabajo, uno dedicado a la gobernanza del agua, otro a la reutilización de recurso hídrico, y un tercero, a la desalinización. Cerdá subrayó que el citado foro convertirá a Murcia en «la capital euromediterránea del agua», preparando no solo el Foro Mundial, sino un encuentro anterior que tendrá lugar en noviembre en Marraquesh (Marruecos), donde se cerrarán las propuestas que se elevarán a la cita de Marsella.
Husseini manifestó que en el norte de África hay problemas severos incluso en abastecimiento humano, por lo que estos encuentros son cruciales para que tenga lugar la transferencia tecnológica y de conocimiento que haga posible una solución a través de proyectos conjuntos Norte-Sur.
El responsable de agua de UpM dijo que «es mejor un buen sueño que no uno malo», en relación a la posibilidad de que el citado foro mundial pueda lograr una solución a los problemas que la falta de agua acucian a algunos países mediterráneos gracias a la cooperación que se propugna.
Las «presiones» de Murcia
La Plataforma en Defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reina, ha denunciado que, por las presiones ejercidas desde Murcia, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) ha suspendido las jornadas sobre caudales ecológicos que había programado la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, como ha venido informando 'La Verdad'.
La conferencia estaba prevista para los días 4 y 5 de mayo en Madrid, y en ella se iban a discutir asuntos relativos a la configuración del régimen de caudales en la cuenca del Tajo. El colectivo señala que «después de las presiones ejercidas desde Murcia, el Ministerio ha liquidado definitivamente las jornadas, cosa que no ha hecho en ninguna otra parte del territorio español». En su opinión, esta actuación viene a confirmar que el plan de cuenca del Tajo y su participación pública «son una mera máscara para cumplir el trámite de certificar la muerte del Tajo».

----------


## No Registrado

Efectivamente, la capital mundial del agua...... ajena.

----------


## perdiguera

> Efectivamente, la capital mundial del agua...... ajena.


Yo creo que alguna propia tendrán, no va a ser todo procedente del hurto, como parece desprenderse de tu ironía, que espero que sea ironía y no otra cosa.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Lo del hurto lo dices tú, que no yo. Para ser hurto, el apoderamiento debe ser ilegítimo, y en éste caso lo ampara una ley, transnochada, injusta y claramente abusona, pero una ley.

No pongas cosas en boca de nadie que no se han dicho.

¿Es ajena?: SI, es de otra cuenca a la que se deja esquilmada, en contra de las lineas marcadas por las directivas del Agua que marca Bruselas.
¿Se pretende ampliar la esquilmación a otras cuencas y a la misma del tajo en su tramo medio?: SI. En cuanto puedan, lo hacen, esquilmarán otros ríos y seguirá sin servir para nada.

Está claro lo dicho, si lo quieres enredar es cosa tuya exclusivamente.

----------


## gomar

¿Por qué se deja escribir en este foro a NO REGISTRADOS? ya no pasa esto en casi ningúb FORO.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Por qué se deja escribir en este foro a NO REGISTRADOS? ya no pasa esto en casi ningúb FORO.


Porque así se ha decidido, y mientras no cause demasiados problemas va estar así. Pero si pasa en este y con eso yo tengo bastante.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Por qué se deja escribir en este foro a NO REGISTRADOS? ya no pasa esto en casi ningúb FORO.


Porque en este foro prima la libertad de expresión antes que muchas otras cosas.

Mientras los mensajes se atengan a las normas del foro y a la legislación vigente, no hay razón para impedir a usuarios que por las razones que sean escriban desde el anonimato.

Somos una comunidad pequeña, afortunadamente en crecimiento. Si se impide la escritura a los no registrados (ya tuvimos una época así), perderíamos una buena parte de los aportes de información. En cambio, si se les permite escribir, quizás se animen a registrarse y a participar activamente.

Un ejemplo claro: Yo mismo. Si cuando escribí mi primer mensaje en este foro no se hubiera permitido la escritura a no registrado quizás no estaría escribiendo estas líneas ahora mismo.

Y no te engañes, hay muchos más foros de los que crees en los que se permite escribir a no registrados.

----------


## ben-amar

> ¿Por qué se deja escribir en este foro a NO REGISTRADOS? ya no pasa esto en casi ningúb FORO.



¿no te agrada que se te lleve la contraria? :Cool: 
Respuesta dada, sin mas comentarios.
Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene los datos del agua que se ha trasvasado durante el 2011, ya que paso por el canal y ya llevo 4 semañas viendo pasar el agua como minimo.

Tambien quería saber, cuanta agua esta aprobada que baje por el canal.

Antetodo gracias por los aportes.

----------


## gomar

_"El Trasvase Tajo-Segura da trabajo directo a 180.000 personas
Un estudio realizado por la Universidad de Alicante constata que 35.000 de estos empleos propiciados por el Acueducto pertenecen a la agricultura y que, gracias a éste, las explotaciones de campo de las zonas receptoras del agua tienen un valor de más de 8.700 millones de euros"_

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...as/319879.html

----------


## ben-amar

> _"El Trasvase Tajo-Segura da trabajo directo a 180.000 personas
> Un estudio realizado por la Universidad de Alicante constata que 35.000 de estos empleos propiciados por el Acueducto pertenecen a la agricultura y que, gracias a éste, las explotaciones de campo de las zonas receptoras del agua tienen un valor de más de 8.700 millones de euros"_
> 
> http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...as/319879.html


Sin animo de ofender a nadie, esa noticia hay que tomarla como de parte, es decir, totalmente interesada.
Ni me creo que genere esos puestos directos ni me creo el valor ese que da a las explotaciones que, por otro lado, considero se le quita a otra zona.

----------


## gomar

> Sin animo de ofender a nadie, esa noticia hay que tomarla como de parte, es decir, totalmente interesada.
> Ni me creo que genere esos puestos directos ni me creo el valor ese que da a las explotaciones que, por otro lado, considero se le quita a otra zona.


Ultimamente me limito a transcribir noticias (sin comentarlas) para que los distintos lectores (de otras regiones) tengan informaciones distintas para contrastar.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ultimamente me limito a transcribir noticias (sin comentarlas) para que los distintos lectores (de otras regiones) tengan informaciones distintas para contrastar.


Yo no digo que esto lo hayas dicho tu :Wink: . Es cierto que el trasvase genera puetos de trabajo y proporciona valor a terrenos y explotaciones pero me ratifico en  lo dicho.
Ya he dicho tambien que no es mi intencion el ofender a nadie ni criticarlo, por supuesto; me limito a comentar la noticia.

----------


## No Registrado

> _"El Trasvase Tajo-Segura da trabajo directo a 180.000 personas
> Un estudio realizado por la Universidad de Alicante constata que 35.000 de estos empleos propiciados por el Acueducto pertenecen a la agricultura y que, gracias a éste, las explotaciones de campo de las zonas receptoras del agua tienen un valor de más de 8.700 millones de euros"_
> 
> http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...as/319879.html


Trabajo encargado por el lobby "pro trasvases del mundo mundial hacia mis tierras" también llamado fundación agua y progreso, por lo tanto con una credibilidad de cero patatero, además de totalmente tendenciosa.
 Cuando se consiguen rendimientos que se restan de otros paisanos y compatriotas no es moralmente muy aplaudible.

Aquí está la explicación a ese y otros muchos trabajos más pagados por el lobby para conseguir la consolidación de éste expolio y los de otras cuencas:

http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...s/1104417.html

 La campaña, además de encargar informes pagados y de cuñas publicitarias, incuye el cibervoluntariado, como se puede ver aquí en éste caso.

Cuidado, el Ebro peligra de nuevo.




> Ultimamente me limito a transcribir noticias (sin comentarlas) para que los distintos lectores (de otras regiones) tengan informaciones distintas para contrastar.


 Ya no hay "regiones", eso es de hace décadas, hay CCAA.



 Afortunadamente la sociedad despierta, se está concienciando cada vez más del expolio al que está siendo sometido el río, y los movimientos van creciendo.
http://www.extremaduraprogresista.co...ales&Itemid=58

A pesar de las zancadillas (inesperadas) de la nueva ministra (aunque cercanos compañeros suyos cordobeses ya me avisaron de que no era la misma de antes, por lo que no me extraña), los movimientos sociales pro Tajo van creciendo sin parar.

Esos movimientos son los que van a parar ésta sangría, no otros. Tendrán que pasar algunos años, pero se acabará con la injusticia sin duda.
Y cuando digo injusticia no me olvido de los trasvases a al cuenca del Guadiana, para mí son iguales a los de levante.

 Ahora, los políticos murcianos, así como los especuladores que los mantienen, se están afilando los colmillos en vista de un cambio político el próximo año. Pero se van a encontrar con dos muros: las leyes europeas y los movimientos sociales de la cuenca expoliada y de las que preveen expoliar. Y no estamos en los 60-70 y primeros 80.

----------


## DonQuijote

> Ya no hay "regiones", eso es de hace décadas, hay CCAA.


Anda y yo q siempre he pensado q era manchego y resulta que La Mancha ya no existe... :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

> Anda y yo q siempre he pensado q era manchego y resulta que La Mancha ya no existe...


 Políticamente hablando hombre.

Andá, si resulta que tú defiendes la locura del trasvase y luego estás en contra de la expoliación del acuífero 23.

 No cuadran mucho esas posturas antagónicas.

----------


## DonQuijote

Huyyy que poquito me gusta eso de la politica...pero bueno ya que me acusas de defender el trasvase voy a dar mi opinion:
Tienes razon mi debilidad es el acuifero 23, Ruidera y los ojos del Guadiana que nunca he visto. Me gustaria que no hubiesemos estropeado tanto la Naturaleza como lo hemos hecho en el ultimo siglo y defiendo todo lo que sea gastar menos (agua, electricidad, gasolina...). Pero nunca acusare a colectivos porque todos somos responsables y no hay que criminalizar a agricultores o partidos politicos en particular. 

Una de las ultimas actuaciones que he criticado son las centrales termosolares, que me perdonen los que alli trabajan, pero siempre he defendido la energia solar cuando da independencia y beneficio-ahorro a una familia, no ganancias a las electricas-constructoras.

Volviendo al trasvase, me gustaria ver lleno Entrepeñas-Buendia, pero tambien entiendo que los agricultores necesiten agua, siempre con control y pagando un precio que es la unica forma de no abusar.

----------


## No Registrado

> Huyyy que poquito me gusta eso de la politica...pero bueno ya que me acusas de defender el trasvase voy a dar mi opinion:
> Tienes razon mi debilidad es el acuifero 23, Ruidera y los ojos del Guadiana que nunca he visto. Me gustaria que no hubiesemos estropeado tanto la Naturaleza como lo hemos hecho en el ultimo siglo y defiendo todo lo que sea gastar menos (agua, electricidad, gasolina...). Pero nunca acusare a colectivos porque todos somos responsables y no hay que criminalizar a agricultores o partidos politicos en particular. 
> 
> Una de las ultimas actuaciones que he criticado son las centrales termosolares, que me perdonen los que alli trabajan, pero siempre he defendido la energia solar cuando da independencia y beneficio-ahorro a una familia, no ganancias a las electricas-constructoras.
> 
> Volviendo al trasvase, me gustaria ver lleno Entrepeñas-Buendia, pero tambien entiendo que los agricultores necesiten agua, siempre con control y pagando un precio que es la unica forma de no abusar.


 Dos posturas difíciles de entender, sobre todo porque el abuso del acuífero (que justamente denuncias de las centrales termosolares) no cuadra mucho con tu postura ante la esquilmación del Tajo.

Pero bueno, cosas veredes amigo Sancho...

----------


## gomar

J**er con el Tribunal Supremo, no para:

Otra sentencia dice que el Trasvase no daña el caudal ecológico del Tajo
El Supremo desestima un nuevo recurso de Castilla-La Mancha contra un envío de 44,5 hectómetros, parte de ellos para la población
05.05.11 - 01:51 -

*El alto tribunal recuerda que el acueducto es «un importante elemento vertebrador del territorio»*
La explotación del Trasvase no afecta al caudal ecológico del río Tajo a su paso por Aranjuez, según la legislación actual. Así queda reflejado en otra sentencia que acaba de dar a conocer el Tribunal Supremo, con fecha del 14 de abril, que desestima un nuevo recurso del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha. El Ejecutivo de José María Barreda alegó contra un desembalse de agua de la cabecera del Tajo al Segura en plena sequía, que fue autorizado por el Consejo de Ministros el 24 de octubre de 2008. En aquella ocasión se derivaron 44,5 millones de metros cúbicos: 24,5 millones se destinaron a abastecer a la población y el resto fue para los regadíos.
En el último año y medio, el Tribunal Supremo y los tribunales superiores de Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha han desestimado nueve recursos de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha y de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de los Embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía en contra de sendas derivaciones del Tajo.
En esta ocasión, el letrado del Gobierno de Toledo adujo que el envío de agua no estaba motivado desde el punto de vista administrativo, a la vez que introdujo una nueva alegación en el sentido de que no se garantizaba el caudal ecológico del río Tajo, concretamente a su paso por Aranjuez, toda vez que la ley exige que no deben pasar menos de 6 metros cúbicos por segundo en esta población.
La sección quinta de la Sala de lo Contencioso Administrativo del Tribunal Supremo desliza un leve reproche a los recurrentes señalando que existe «una reiterada doctrina» de esta instancia y del Tribunal Constitucional sobre la motivación de los actos administrativos -en este caso del Consejo de Ministros- «cuya reiteración excusa de cita expresa». Los magistrados los dan por conocidos después de las sucesivas sentencias dictadas sobre este caso.
Sobre los efectos que pueden causar los desembalses en el caudal ecológico del Tajo, la sentencia se remite ala ley de 1980 que regula la explotación del acueducto, a la ley del Plan Hidrológico Nacional de 2001, y al Plan de Cuenca del Tajo, según las cuales se consideran aguas excedentarias los recursos embalsados en los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía que superan los 240 hectómetros cúbicos. Por debajo de ese volumen, recuerda, no se pueden efectuar trasvases en ningún caso. En el desembalse recurrido, las existencias en la cabecera eran superiores a esa cantidad.
Sin prueba pericial
Indica asimismo que los recurrentes no solicitaron ninguna prueba pericial para acreditar que se estaba incumpliendo el límite legal. Subraya que las operaciones relativas al Trasvase están regulada por la Comisión de Desembalses de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo.
El Tribunal Supremo alude finalmente a la ley del Plan Hidrológico Nacional según la cual el Trasvase Tajo-Segura «se configura como un importante instrumento vertebrador del territorio, evitando que zonas con déficits estructurales de recursos hídricos vean estrangulada y amenazado su desarrollo económico y social por la incertidumbre del suministro de agua». Un argumento empleado en otras sentencias.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo los invitaria, obligaria, a vivir en entorno donde el Tajo solo lleva aguas residuales. A ver que pensaban luego :Frown:

----------


## No Registrado

> J**er con el Tribunal Supremo, no para:


 Ni los cibervoluntarios al servicio de Cerdá tampoco.

Espero que al menos el cheque que reciban a final de mes sea sustancioso.

----------


## Salut

^^ Si reciben un cheque ya no son voluntarios!  :Wink: 

*@ ben-amar:*  Lamentablmente, la legislación del Tajo-Segura está muy anticuada y no entiende de calidad del agua, de regimenes de caudales, ni nada de eso... son "6 m3/s" y puntopelota.


Sobre la sentencia en si, pues es lo que cabe esperar de la miopía legalista de la mayor parte de los jueces -que se limitan a cotejar papelitos-... pero sobre todo, de la impericia de la Junta. 

¿Por qué diablos no se adjuntaron las pruebas periciales oportunas, que demostraran el reiterado incumplimiento del caudal ecológico ese de 6 m3/s? Porque es algo harto conocido que ese caudal se incumple sistemáticamente en tiempos de sequía.

----------


## DonQuijote

> Yo los invitaria, obligaria, a vivir en entorno donde el Tajo solo lleva aguas residuales. A ver que pensaban luego


Eso es debido a lo que se echa a los rios...mira yo vivo en la cabecera del Manzanares que al final acaba en el Tajo y es uha pena ver como pasa el agua por Colmenar Viejo. El rio acaba de nacer en la Sierra de Madrid pero entre vacas y humanos el agua huele que da gusto. Si esto fuera un pais serio en cada pueblo habria ya una depuradora pero preferimos gastar en fiestas. Si no hubiera trasvase los pantanos de la cabecera estarian mas llenos pero no creo que el caudal aumentara mucho. En Peñarroya hemos tenido 30 años un caudal cero y eso q hay un parque Nacional en Daimiel al que curiosamente se intento llenar con el Tajo.
Yo alguna vez he dicho que el problema de la desaparicion de los ojos es por el embalse de Peñarroya pero no se puede volar el pantano ni anular el trasvase, lo que hay que hacer es seguir pidiendo una regulacion mas estricta y concienciar a todo el mundo de que los recursos no son ilimitados.

----------


## No Registrado

El asunto de los vertidos es otro tema, importantísimo, pero otro tema.

En Colmenar viejo, el Manzanares está perdido por dos razones fundamentales:
-Un enorme crecimiento demográfico sin control debido al "todo vale" de la época del pelotazo inmobiliario. No se han hecho las infraestructuras necesarias, no se ha calibrado si el territorio puede soportar ese incremento de población. Y de depuradoras ni hablamos.
-El cambio de uso del embalse de Santillana. Antes una buena parte del caudal que soltaba era destinado a producción eléctrica, y otra pequeña a abastecimiento. hace unos años, el embalse es exclusivo para abastecimiento. Resultado: río Manzanares seco, y por tanto los vertidos sin diluir.

 Aún así, todo ésto nada tiene que ver con los trasvases y la problemática de la Mancha Húmeda, es desviar la atención de mala manera.

----------


## Azakán

> ^^ Si reciben un cheque ya no son voluntarios! 
> 
> *@ ben-amar:*  Lamentablmente, la legislación del Tajo-Segura está muy anticuada y no entiende de calidad del agua, de regimenes de caudales, ni nada de eso... son "6 m3/s" y puntopelota.
> 
> 
> Sobre la sentencia en si, pues es lo que cabe esperar de la miopía legalista de la mayor parte de los jueces -que se limitan a cotejar papelitos-... pero sobre todo, de la impericia de la Junta. 
> 
> ¿Por qué diablos no se adjuntaron las pruebas periciales oportunas, que demostraran el reiterado incumplimiento del caudal ecológico ese de 6 m3/s? Porque es algo harto conocido que ese caudal se incumple sistemáticamente en tiempos de sequía.


Estamos en lo mismo de siempre. La Junta no se puede tomar como defensora del Trasvase Tajo-Segura al 100%, porque lo que más les importa es otro trasvase. SU trasvase.

----------


## Azakán

> El asunto de los vertidos es otro tema, importantísimo, pero otro tema.
> 
> En Colmenar viejo, el Manzanares está perdido por dos razones fundamentales:
> -Un enorme crecimiento demográfico sin control debido al "todo vale" de la época del pelotazo inmobiliario. No se han hecho las infraestructuras necesarias, no se ha calibrado si el territorio puede soportar ese incremento de población. Y de depuradoras ni hablamos.
> -El cambio de uso del embalse de Santillana. Antes una buena parte del caudal que soltaba era destinado a producción eléctrica, y otra pequeña a abastecimiento. hace unos años, el embalse es exclusivo para abastecimiento. Resultado: río Manzanares seco, y por tanto los vertidos sin diluir.


Es que el problema es que SÍ es el mismo tema. Porque esos "vertidos" en la cuenca media del Tajo son lo que componen el 80% del caudal del Tajo. Porque son vertidos que se hacen sobre un caudal que no está (porque está en Levante), o sea, el "vertido" es el caudal, y la prueba la puede ver cualquiera en un servidor cartográfico (google earth, sigpac...) en la foto aérea del "Tajillo" desembocando en el negro Jarama. Aquí pongo el enlace http://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&ie=...21136&t=h&z=16, hoy quien quiera puede darse un paseo virtual remontando el Jarama para ver de dónde sale la mayor parte de ese caudal: de las grandes depuradoras de agua del sur y este de Madrid. La China, La Gavía, Depuradora Sur, Valdebebas, Butarque... con los avances tecnológicos esto lo puede ver cualquiera hoy día...

Pero el estado lamentable del Tajo es, al fin y al cabo, un fracaso colectivo estrepitoso de España, como país.

Luego se pueden buscar los culpables que cada uno quiera ver, para quitarse la pelota de su tejado: la avaricia de los regantes de Levante; o un Gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid que ni depura tan bien como dice que depura, ni planifica por adelantado los crecimientos demográficos tremendos que experimenta la periferia de Madrid, ni por supuesto va a tener en cuenta de que el agua que sale de sus depuradoras va a formar la mayor parte del caudal del otrora gran Tajo; o unos Gobiernos del Estado de todos los colores que no han movido un dedo por cambiar la situación; o un Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha que no hace su deber, que sería hacer todo lo posible por presentar a la opinión pública internacional incluso, el estado del río Tajo, porque maneras hay muchas; etc...

Cada uno que vea el demonio donde lo quiera ver, pero repito, esta situación lamentable del Tajo lo que es, al fin y al cabo, es un tremendo fracaso de España como país.
El Sena hace 30 años era una cloaca como el Tajo. El Rhin hace 30 años era una cloaca como el Tajo. Sin embargo ya hace algunos años, que en esos ríos nadan ya salmones. 
Pero el Tajo, sigue siendo la gran cloaca.

Y el Tribunal Supremo de España, tiene razón: el trasvase NO afecta al caudal ecológico del Tajo en Aranjuez. No le afecta porque hay una ley desastrosa que lo tiene fijado en 6 m/seg, cuando en estos momentos, si uno mira la página del SAIH, ve que están entrando a los embalses de cabecera un caudal conjunto de casi 40 m3/seg.
Por lo tanto es perfectamente legal en este país trasvasar el 85% del caudal del Tajo, ya que conque el río lleve el 15% de su caudal natural, cumple con la ley. Una de esas leyes que hacen que este NO sea un país de categoría. 

La situación del pobre Tajo, habla por sí sola.

Yo ya estoy más que harto de pelear, y que se me tome por chiflado.
Ya simplemente cada vez que un extranjero me dice: "¡qué ciudad más maravillosa tenéis, pero qué asco de río! ¿Porqué está tan sucio?" (que son muuchas veces, porque al fin y al cabo esta ciudad es uno de los mayores escaparates del país) respondo sin cortarme "porque este es el país que es". 
Así de triste, y así de duro. 

Y difícil solución tiene. 
El mundo seguirá avanzando, la Directiva Marco se implementará en toda la Unión Europea, seguirá aumentando la transparencia en la gestión del agua, más seguimiento de datos en tiempo real, de calidad y cantidad de todos los ríos, pero los gobernantes españoles ya se inventarán lo que haga falta para seguir manteniendo el Tajo en estado lamentable, y abandonado de todas las administraciones. Por ciertos intereses, que siguen pesando más que el que todos veamos un gran Tajo saludable, como era hace no tanto.

----------


## No Registrado

> Es que el problema es que SÍ es el mismo tema. Porque esos "vertidos" en la cuenca media del Tajo son lo que componen el 80% del caudal del Tajo. Porque son vertidos que se hacen sobre un caudal que no está (porque está en Levante), o sea, el "vertido" es el caudal, y la prueba la puede ver cualquiera en un servidor cartográfico (google earth, sigpac...) en la foto aérea del "Tajillo" desembocando en el negro Jarama. Aquí pongo el enlace http://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&ie=...21136&t=h&z=16, hoy quien quiera puede darse un paseo virtual remontando el Jarama para ver de dónde sale la mayor parte de ese caudal: de las grandes depuradoras de agua del sur y este de Madrid. La China, La Gavía, Depuradora Sur, Valdebebas, Butarque... con los avances tecnológicos esto lo puede ver cualquiera hoy día...
> 
> Pero el estado lamentable del Tajo es, al fin y al cabo, un fracaso colectivo estrepitoso de España, como país.
> 
> Luego se pueden buscar los culpables que cada uno quiera ver, para quitarse la pelota de su tejado: la avaricia de los regantes de Levante; o un Gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid que ni depura tan bien como dice que depura, ni planifica por adelantado los crecimientos demográficos tremendos que experimenta la periferia de Madrid, ni por supuesto va a tener en cuenta de que el agua que sale de sus depuradoras va a formar la mayor parte del caudal del otrora gran Tajo; o unos Gobiernos del Estado de todos los colores que no han movido un dedo por cambiar la situación; o un Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha que no hace su deber, que sería hacer todo lo posible por presentar a la opinión pública internacional incluso, el estado del río Tajo, porque maneras hay muchas; etc...
> 
> Cada uno que vea el demonio donde lo quiera ver, pero repito, esta situación lamentable del Tajo lo que es, al fin y al cabo, es un tremendo fracaso de España como país.
> El Sena hace 30 años era una cloaca como el Tajo. El Rhin hace 30 años era una cloaca como el Tajo. Sin embargo ya hace algunos años, que en esos ríos nadan ya salmones. 
> Pero el Tajo, sigue siendo la gran cloaca.
> ...


 Pero que ya lo sé hombre, y tienes toda la razón. pero yo intentaba que los cibervoluntarios protrasvase no desvíen el tema sobre la salvajada que es el ATS.

Ellos te quieren llevar al huerto desviando la atención y que no se hable de la irracionalidad del trasvase.

----------


## Matraco

> _"El Trasvase Tajo-Segura da trabajo directo a 180.000 personas
> Un estudio realizado por la Universidad de Alicante constata que 35.000 de estos empleos propiciados por el Acueducto pertenecen a la agricultura y que, gracias a éste, las explotaciones de campo de las zonas receptoras del agua tienen un valor de más de 8.700 millones de euros"_
> 
> http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...as/319879.html


¿Y cuantos empleos destruye en la cuenca del Tajo? ¿180.000?

----------


## labanda

Hoy pueden respirar tranquilos todos los murcianos, no solo les seguiremos mandanda agua como hasta ahora (llevo 3 semanas viendo el trasvase hasta arriba de agua), sino que estaran empezando a ver donde emplazaran los nuevos campos de golf que podran construir con los nuevos trasvases del Tajo-medio.

Malos tiempos para los pueblos ribereños vienen (claro que como alli no hay votos...)

----------


## REEGE

Plataforma Defensa Tajo mantendrá sus reivindicaciones ante nuevos gobiernos.

Talavera de la Reina (Toledo), 23 may (EFE).- La Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo y el Alberche de Talavera no variará "un milímetro" sus reivindicaciones tras el vuelco electoral local y regional, y seguirá exigiendo agua en cantidad y calidad con caudales mínimos fijados y el fin del trasvase Tajo-Segura "en un tiempo razonable".

Así lo ha explicado a Efe uno de los portavoces de la plataforma, Miguel Ángel Sánchez, quien ha recordado que PSOE, PP e IU forman parte de ella y asumieron en sus programas electorales su defensa por lo que confía que el nuevo alcalde Gonzalo Lago asuma los compromisos suscritos y defienda el Tajo desde la alcaldía.

Según Sánchez, Talavera "se ha convertido en referente nacional" en defensa del agua, por el trabajo de la plataforma y los ciudadanos, pero también, ha reconocido, porque el hasta ahora alcalde socialista, José Francisco Rivas, "había sido muy claro y el ayuntamiento ha estado siempre a la cabeza de lo que pedía la plataforma", algo que espera siga haciendo Lago.

En clave regional, ha señalado que el PP "no se ha caracterizado por defender de una forma rotunda el fin del trasvase. Siempre se ha hablado de agua en cantidad y calidad para Talavera, pero no se han atado las cosas".

Ha pedido a los nuevos responsables políticos, que Castilla-La Mancha "no sea colonia de nadie" y ha opinado que mientras el 80 % del agua limpia del Tajo se vaya al Levante, porque ahí da mucho dinero, "seguiremos siendo una región de segunda".

A su juicio, lo primero que debería hacer el nuevo Gobierno regional es "trabajar para determinar las demandas reales de agua que tenemos, satisfacerlas con agua de nuestros ríos y darse cuenta que Toledo y Talavera necesitan el agua para vivir y para tener grandes zonas de ocio".

Sobre el ya adjudicado anteproyecto para la recuperación e integración de más tramos de las riberas del Tajo por el Gobierno socialista, derrotado ayer en las urnas, Sánchez ha entendido que no hay motivo para que detenerlo y no se ejecute "porque es bueno para Talavera" y podría llevarse a cabo en un horizonte de 4 o 6 años.

"Mientras los ciudadanos no se puedan acercar al Tajo limpio, a tocarlo y bañarse, y sólo puedan mirarlo desde un paseo marítimo, es muy difícil implicarse con el río", ha reflexionado Sánchez, quien ha creído que el Gobierno central debería pagar la intervención "como una indemnización por tantos años de trasvase".

----------


## No Registrado

A ver si se da con el fondo...

"En una rueda de prensa ofrecida este lunes en Lorca, Valcárcel ha valorado de esta forma los resultados electorales al ser preguntado sobre la victoria de la presidenta del PP en Castilla-La Mancha y secretaria general del partido a nivel nacional, María Dolores de Cospedal.

Valcárcel ha sostenido que el fin del peligro para el trasvase "es algo que ha demostrado el Partido Popular y que la propia De Cospedal ha materializado con hechos y no solamente con voluntades".

El presidente murciano ha defendido que "hay agua para todos", al tiempo que ha añadido que la prioridad "es Castilla-La Mancha, tal y como hemos dicho siempre nosotros y lo dice la Ley 52/80, no estamos inventando nada".

En concreto, ha precisado que la Ley dice que "el agua tiene, como es natural, prioridad en el lugar por el que discurre", pero ha matizado que, "como hay agua suficiente, no hay razones para poder plantear riesgo alguno que no sea desde la mera controversia política"

http://www.lacronica.net/articulo.asp?idarticulo=43047

Estos ya se piensan que pueden hacer lo que les de la gana.

----------


## No Registrado

El pollo "manga" 45.435metros cúbicos del ATS, eso lo que le han pillado.
 Luego, los ecologistas consiguen que se le sancione.
 Y, lo más gracioso es que le ponen 2.000 euros de multa, con lo cual le ha salido el metro cúbico a 4,3 cts de euro, o lo que es igual: 0,043 euros.

Es vergonzoso el nivel de complacencia que hay en ciertos sectores públicos.

Ahora cualquiera mete mano al trasvase y comop mucho le vana cobrar lo usado a precio de ganga. Yo, desde luego si fuera el tipo ese, volvía a sacar agua de nuevo, y no 45.000, sino 1 millón de metros cúbicos, y luego los vendía en cisternas.

La desverguenza y la piratería consentida por algunas administraciones es vomitiva.

Texto:
Sancionan a un comunero por regar 2,5 hectáreas fuera del Trasvase 
La CHS le impone una multa de 2.000 euros por captar 45.425 metros cúbicos de agua que debería haber llegado hasta el Segura 
El expediente sancionador por el uso privado de aguas procedentes del Trasvase que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura había iniciado contra Francisco Riquelme, se ha decantado a favor de Ecologistas en Acción. La CHS inició el expediente a raíz de una denuncia de los ecologistas y a instancias de una orden del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino donde alude «al uso privativo de 45.425 metros cúbicos de agua del Trasvase Tajo-Segura para el riego de 24,24 hectáreas de terreno» propiedad de la mercantil. 
En la resolución del 23 de marzo favorable al colectivo ecologista, la CHS sólo ha dirimido la ilegalidad del riego de 2,5 hectáreas de las 24 denunciadas, apoyándose en un informe del Área de Gestión del Dominio Público Hidráulico de septiembre de 2010. El informe sobre tres parcelas propiedad de Riquelme situadas en la ladera de la Sierra de Abanilla establece que están «están fuera de la superficie de riego reconocida por la CHS». 
Es más, el propio Riquelme, miembro de la Comunidad de Regantes de El Porvenir -la mayor del municipio- «reconoce el riego de sus parcelas», un dato que a la postre la CHS recuerda en su expediente sancionador subrayando que «tuvo previo conocimiento que su conducta era constitutiva de infracción». 
La CHS rechazó un recurso de la defensa de Riquelme, que trataba de justificar la utilización de las aguas públicas aportando un informe donde se «acredita que las necesidades hídricas de la variedad plantada -cítricos- equivalen a los 3.478 metros cúbicos por hectárea y año». 
La confederación considera «demostrado que está haciendo uso en provecho propio de aguas públicas que deberían discurrir hasta el río Segura y que son captadas en el embalse y utilizadas para fines privados». En concreto de 4.691 hectómetros cúbicos del Trasvase. El órgano de cuenca concluye que "la conducta de la empresa reviste naturaleza antijurídica". A pesar de esta consideración, la CHS califica la infracción cometida durante 120 días por Francisco Riquelme, como «leve» y fija «la sanción máxima permitida para este tipo de infracciones», es decir, 2.000 euros.

----------


## Luján

> El pollo "manga" 45.435metros cúbicos del ATS, eso lo que le han pillado.
>  Luego, los ecologistas consiguen que se le sancione.
>  Y, lo más gracioso es que le ponen 2.000 euros de multa, con lo cual le ha salido el metro cúbico a 4,3 cts de euro, o lo que es igual: 0,043 euros.
> 
> [...]



Está muy bien que lo pongas, pero no está bien hacerlo sin citar la fuente de la información. Tampoco está bien que llames "pollo" a nadie. Tu, yo y ese señor somos personas, no aves.

----------


## No Registrado

> Está muy bien que lo pongas, pero no está bien hacerlo sin citar la fuente de la información. Tampoco está bien que llames "pollo" a nadie. Tu, yo y ese señor somos personas, no aves.


 Es una acepción coloquial. Pero bueno, no le llamaremos pollo, le llamaremos infractor y aprovechado de los caudales de agua públicos.

La fuente, es que no deja editar para ponerla.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2011...-20110531.html

----------


## Luján

> Es una acepción coloquial. Pero bueno, no le llamaremos pollo, le llamaremos infractor y aprovechado de los caudales de agua públicos.
> 
> La fuente, es que no deja editar para ponerla.
> 
> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2011...-20110531.html


Ya sé que es coloquial. En Canarias también se usa.

No, no deja editar. Para ello tendrías que ser un usuario registrado.

----------


## Azakán

*Grandes pancartas para reivindicar un «Tajo vivo» y el fin de los trasvases**
Activistas españoles y portugueses desplegaron una en los tubos de Bolarque y otra en Cedillo*

Activistas españoles y portugueses de la Red del Tajo desplegaron ayer dos grandes pancartas, una en el embalse de Bolarque, en Guadalajara, «por encima de los tubos que absorben el agua del Tajo que inicia así su antinatural camino hasta llegar al Levante»; y otra en Cedillo (Portugal), «en la propia estructura donde las aguas son retenidas para producir energía hidroeléctrica dejando pasar caudales manifiestamente insuficientes para el uso de la poblaciones ribereñas portuguesas», asegura en un comuncado los ecologistas. En ambas pancartas se puede leer: «Vida al Tajo. Trasvases no».

Estas acciones conmemoran la gran manifestación que reunió en Talavera de la Reina a 40.000 personas el 20 de junio de 2009 bajo la demanda de un río limpio, con caudal y sin trasvases que deberá recoger el borrador del Plan de Cuenca del Tajo que acumula un retraso de dos años.

En el transcurso de los actos se leyó un manifiesto en el que se explica que «estamos hartos de aguantar año tras año y contemplar cómo el Tajo se queda sin caudal mientras el trasvase Tajo-Segura se lleva el agua limpia de la cabecera», de cómo nos queda «un hilo maloliente de aguas contaminadas a su paso por Aranjuez, Toledo, Talavera de la Reina, Cedillo, Vila Velha de Ródão, Abrantes».

Asimismo, critica la desidia de las Administraciones, «que miran hacia otro lado y desprecian tanto al río como a los ciudadanos que vivimos a sus orillas, considerándonos ciudadanos de segunda categoría». «Tenemos que dejar de ser tierra de expolio» y por ello «lanzamos de nuevo el grito que resonó hace dos años en las calles de Talavera: "¡basta ya¡, ¡hasta aquí hemos llegado¡».

La Red del Tajo pide «caudal, agua limpia, cauce ancho, bosques en las riberas; y no aguas estancadas, cieno y olvido».

http://www.abc.es/20110620/comunidad...-20110620.html

----------


## No Registrado

¿que pasa este año?

llevan bajando agua por el trasvase 7 semanas sin parar

nadie va a detener esta sangria, lo de la solidaridad del vecino creo que se estan pasando.

alguien sabria decirme cuantos hectometros les han concedido este año a Murcia y Levante, por que hay rios que llevan menos agua en todo el año.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compi

se aprobaron si no me equivoco 180 hm3 para regadio y unos cuantos para abastecimiento que no me acuerdo, pero vamos estará ya al conclucir dicha cifra. Cuando paren volverán a pedir para el segundo semestre, estos son sus buenos gestos de confianza...

Al Tajo o lo defendemos con maniestaciones o no ya hay otra, porque si alguien salia diciendo algo ese ya no está, y la que lo sustituye ha dedicado en su debate de investidura 25 segundos al tema del agua y porque ha cogido aire que sino 15, así nos va a ir... a ver que pasa de aquí en adelante...

----------


## Azakán

> nadie va a detener esta sangria, lo de la solidaridad del vecino creo que se estan pasando.
> .


Ese es un cuento que hace tiempo se sabe que es mentira.

El trasvase Tajo-Segura no es tal, es el desvío puro y duro del Tajo hacia el Mediterráneo. Da igual que llueva o que no llueva en la Cuenca del Segura. Aunque estén sus embalses a reventar, se trasvasa.

Es puro colonialismo hídrico de la Cuenca del Segura hacia la Cuenca del Tajo. Es tremendo. Absolutamente tremendo, una de las cosas que solo pueden pasar en este país.

----------


## gomar

Pero hay dos razónes: 
1.- Los regadios del ATS dependen exclusivamente de este y no del Segura.
2.- Los regadios tradicionales del Rio, dependen de este, y no del ATS.

Es como si fueran dos rios separados (con sus regadios), uno natural y el otro artificial.

----------


## Azakán

Pues suprímase todo el regadío del ATS. 
O que el Estado Español se busque de una vez las maneras para llevarles agua de otras maneras que no sean decapitar al río Tajo, al río más largo de la Península.

Lo que no podemos es los ribereños del Tajo seguir pagando el pato de tener un cadaver de río, por culpa de Levante y sus caprichos, y de que nadie del resto del país quiera darles una gota de agua.

----------


## perdiguera

No sé pero me parece que la longitud del Tajo nada tiene que ver con el trasvase.
Dije, hace muchísimo tiempo, que la solución estaba en cambiar la ley, y sigo pensando lo mismo.
Loa argumentos que exponéis contra el trasvase, tienen su razón, pero si no se cambia la ley no hay supresión, por más que les pese a algunos, muchos.
Mientras tanto los derechos consolidados de los regantes y ciudadanos que se abastecen del Tajo siguen siendo derechos, no bagatelas.
Otra cosa es lo que pensemos que debería ser el ATS y no lo es; pero, insisto, mientras que no se cambie la ley existen dos zonas separadas de regadíos y una común de abastecimiento dentro de un territorio que sobrepasa los límites de la CHS.

----------


## Azakán

> No sé pero me parece que la longitud del Tajo nada tiene que ver con el trasvase.


¿Que no? Sabéis de sobra (gracias a que algunos foreros nos dedicamos a retratar con imágenes y enlaces, las injusticias de este país que no publica la prensa estatal) que unos 150 kilómetros de Tajo, desde el crimen ecológico (Bolarque) a la desembocadura del Jarama, se mantienen con un caudal de arroyo, porque la mayoría del agua se trasvasa, sabéis que a partir de dicha desembocadura del Jarama, a unos 150 kilómetros del crimen, el Tajo es lo que se deriva de las aguas residuales de Madrid, y que los grandes embalses de Extremadura, a más de 600 kilómetros del crimen, tienen unos problemas colosales de eutrofización por ser la fuente de casi toda su agua, gracias al trasvase, aguas residuales... por ejemplo. Y sabéis, además, que sigue habiendo un ocultismo tremendo con todos los datos referentes a los caudales del Tajo. 

Reitero, el río más largo de la Península está alimentado básicamente por las aguas residuales de una capital de 7.000.000 de personas. Gracias al trasvase. Es tremendo e insólito. E increible que no despierte ninguna "solidaridad" de aquellos que se consideran tan españoles para reclamar para sí mismos el agua de todo río habido y por haber.

Es muy facil decirlo "cambiad la ley"... si está toda la maquinaria del Estado detrás para apoyar los intereses de los regantes del SCRATS (adjudicados por la última dictadura del continente) y para lapidar el derecho del río Tajo a unas condiciones medioambientales aceptables como cualquier otro de España y de Europa.

De todas maneras, la hora llegará, en la que esta injusticia caiga, le pese a quien le pese.

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo sin entender que tenga que ver que el Tajo tenga 1008 kilómetros o 380; si el trasvase está mal está mal, independientemente de la longitud del río.
Lo del ocultismo de los datos, déjame que lo ponga en duda, por lo menos bajo mi punto de vista.
Por otro lado ni la Comunidad de Madrid tiene 7.000.000 de habitantes, por lo tanto su capital, Madrid, no tiene 7.000.000
http://www.extraconfidencial.com/art...darticulo=3208
Según este enlace faltan 6 años para que toda la Comunidad llegue a los 7.000.000
Por último es cierto que el trasvase empezó en tiempos de la dictadura, pero en democracia, quieras o no, se hicieron leyes sobre el mismo.
Tampoco he puesto en mi razonamiento anterior, ni nunca, que el trasvase sea, tal y como está hoy planteado, ecológico ni medioambientalmente soportable ni que haya que mantenerlo sí o sí pero tampoco he dicho que sea un criminal. Siempre me he mostrado favorable a cambiar las condiciones actuales porque las considero injustas, como otras muchas leyes, para una parte importante de la población.
No creo que la demagogia, ni el proselitismo sean los cauces más adecuados para encontrar una solución a los problemas.
Y de demagogia y proselitismo, en este país, hay de sobras.

----------


## Comizo

> Sigo sin entender que tenga que ver que el Tajo tenga 1008 kilómetros o 380; si el trasvase está mal está mal, independientemente de la longitud del río.
> Lo del ocultismo de los datos, déjame que lo ponga en duda, por lo menos bajo mi punto de vista.
> Por otro lado ni la Comunidad de Madrid tiene 7.000.000 de habitantes, por lo tanto su capital, Madrid, no tiene 7.000.000
> http://www.extraconfidencial.com/art...darticulo=3208
> Según este enlace faltan 6 años para que toda la Comunidad llegue a los 7.000.000
> Por último es cierto que el trasvase empezó en tiempos de la dictadura, pero en democracia, quieras o no, se hicieron leyes sobre el mismo.
> Tampoco he puesto en mi razonamiento anterior, ni nunca, que el trasvase sea, tal y como está hoy planteado, ecológico ni medioambientalmente soportable ni que haya que mantenerlo sí o sí pero tampoco he dicho que sea un criminal. Siempre me he mostrado favorable a cambiar las condiciones actuales porque las considero injustas, como otras muchas leyes, para una parte importante de la población.
> No creo que la demagogia, ni el proselitismo sean los cauces más adecuados para encontrar una solución a los problemas.
> Y de demagogia y proselitismo, en este país, hay de sobras.


 El link que has puesto es del 2009, y siguiendo con la proyección de crecimiento, calculada un poco a la baja, en 2011 debemos estar pòr los 6.500.000 habitantes.
 No voy a contar los no empadronados, que en madrid como en Barcelona los hay a montones.
 Pero el dato que da Azakán, aunque es una generalización, si puede ser cierto, o ser muy cercano, ya que el Canal de Isable II, no sólo da de beber y servicio a la Comunidad de madrid, sino a partes fuera de ella, por lo que sí se puede llegar a los 7.000.000 de personas.

No es para nada demagógico, es una población sometida a una injusticia y que protesta. ¿Tan difícil es de entender'

Y cuidado con lo de las leyes. Las que controlan el trasvase no respetan en absoluto la doctrina de Bruselas en cuanto a la unidad de cuencas. La leyes que autorizan y justifican año tras año el desvío del Tajo hacia Levante chocan de frente con las normas europeas.

Y con respecto a los partidos políticos, sólo hay una cosa que me da más miedo que el que un partido determinado cometa una injusticia, y es que se pongan de acuerdo los dos.

----------


## Azakán

Ya te he contado como los efectos de que el Tajo sea un río abastecido prácticamente por aguas residuales, se sienten hasta 600 km río abajo del trasvase. Creo que cualquiera puede entender que si el Tajo no fuera un río de 1.000 km, sino de 200, los efectos del trasvase en el ecosistema fluvial serían menores simplemente porque habría menos ecosistema fluvial que pudiera verse afectado.

En segundo lugar, con la población de Madrid estoy redondeando, pero ya que nos ponemos tiquismiquis te diré que una cosa son los habitantes censados de una ciudad y otra los reales, y Madrid si bien tiene 6.400.000 hab oficiales, reales probablemente se acerque no a los 7 ni a los 8, sino a los 9 (o también si sumas Guadalajara y Toledo a la población de Madrid, que conformamos prácticamente la misma área metropolitana, rebosamos esos 7.000.000 hab).

Yo el día que se ponga sobre la mesa convertir el actual desvío o robo del río, que es lo que es (baja bastante más agua por el Trasvase rumbo a Levante que por el cauce original del Tajo), en un verdadero trasvase de aguas excendentarias, o sea que se lleven del río un 10 o 15%, lo firmaría con los ojos cerrados, por mucho que no sea lo ideal. Y la inmensa mayoría de los habitantes de la Cuenca del Tajo lo harían igual. 
Cosa que otros de ciertas áreas de este Estado no harán jamás. Porque son así.

Aquí lo que causa reacciones como la mía es el desvío del río, no el que exista un Trasvase de "aguas excedentarias" real. 
Creo que nuestra humilde demanda es más que justa.

----------


## perdiguera

> El link que has puesto es del 2009, y siguiendo con la proyección de crecimiento, calculada un poco a la baja, en 2011 debemos estar pòr los 6.500.000 habitantes.
>  No voy a contar los no empadronados, que en madrid como en Barcelona los hay a montones.
>  Pero el dato que da Azakán, aunque es una generalización, si puede ser cierto, o ser muy cercano, ya que el Canal de Isable II, no sólo da de beber y servicio a la Comunidad de madrid, sino a partes fuera de ella, por lo que sí se puede llegar a los 7.000.000 de personas.
> 
> No es para nada demagógico, es una población sometida a una injusticia y que protesta. ¿Tan difícil es de entender'
> 
> Y cuidado con lo de las leyes. Las que controlan el trasvase no respetan en absoluto la doctrina de Bruselas en cuanto a la unidad de cuencas. La leyes que autorizan y justifican año tras año el desvío del Tajo hacia Levante chocan de frente con las normas europeas.
> 
> Y con respecto a los partidos políticos, sólo hay una cosa que me da más miedo que el que un partido determinado cometa una injusticia, y es que se pongan de acuerdo los dos.


Vayamos por partes, azakán hablaba en su mensaje que contesté que la capital tenía 7.000.000 de habitantes, si quiso poner otra cosa no lo sé, sólo sé lo que escribió. Yo he contestado que Madrid capital no tiene 7.000.000 de habitantes ni hoy ni en el 2.017. Creo que es la verdad.
Tampoco he dicho, en mi mensaje se puede apreciar que digo lo contrario, que sea demagógica la protesta por el trasvase.
Que hay leyes injustas, casualmente lo he puesto en mi mensaje también.
Lo de los partidos políticos lo he puesto en otro mensaje de otro hilo, pero no te preocupes también contesto aquí: si no hay acuerdo entre partidos cómo narices se cambia una ley que tiene a votantes del mismo partido votando distinto según el territorio que se trate. Me puedes argumentar que con presión popular o con una iniciativa legislativa popular, pero en el lado contrario también pueden hacer lo propio y tendríamos dos cosas opuestas en el Congreso. Me parece imposible.





> Ya te he contado como los efectos de que el Tajo sea un río abastecido prácticamente por aguas residuales, se sienten hasta 600 km río abajo del trasvase. Creo que cualquiera puede entender que si el Tajo no fuera un río de 1.000 km, sino de 200, los efectos del trasvase en el ecosistema fluvial serían menores simplemente porque habría menos ecosistema fluvial que pudiera verse afectado.
> 
> En segundo lugar, con la población de Madrid estoy redondeando, pero ya que nos ponemos tiquismiquis te diré que una cosa son los habitantes censados de una ciudad y otra los reales, y Madrid si bien tiene 6.400.000 hab oficiales, reales probablemente se acerque no a los 7 ni a los 8, sino a los 9 (o también si sumas Guadalajara y Toledo a la población de Madrid, que conformamos prácticamente la misma área metropolitana, rebosamos esos 7.000.000 hab).
> 
> Yo el día que se ponga sobre la mesa convertir el actual desvío o robo del río, que es lo que es (baja bastante más agua por el Trasvase rumbo a Levante que por el cauce original del Tajo), en un verdadero trasvase de aguas excendentarias, o sea que se lleven del río un 10 o 15%, lo firmaría con los ojos cerrados, por mucho que no sea lo ideal. Y la inmensa mayoría de los habitantes de la Cuenca del Tajo lo harían igual. 
> Cosa que otros de ciertas áreas de este Estado no harán jamás. Porque son así.
> 
> Aquí lo que causa reacciones como la mía es el desvío del río, no el que exista un Trasvase de "aguas excedentarias" real. 
> Creo que nuestra humilde demanda es más que justa.


¿No crees que 200, 100 o 50 Km de cauce destrozdo medioambientalmente es demasiado? pues es eso lo que me ha movido a decir que la longitud del Tajo no importa.
Lo de la población ya lo he aclarado más arriba.
Como se desprende de mis mensajes no creo que defienda el trasvase tal y como está ahora y es más creo que hay que reducirlo seriamente. Pero como he dicho hasta la saciedad el método, por desgracia, no está totalmente en nuestras manos, sino en manos de los políticos.

----------


## Comizo

> Me puedes argumentar que con presión popular o con una iniciativa legislativa popular, pero en el lado contrario también pueden hacer lo propio y tendríamos dos cosas opuestas en el Congreso. Me parece imposible.
> 
> Como se desprende de mis mensajes no creo que defienda el trasvase tal y como está ahora y es más creo que hay que reducirlo seriamente. Pero como he dicho hasta la saciedad el método, por desgracia, no está totalmente en nuestras manos, sino en manos de los políticos.


Ahí es donde yo discrepo contigo frontalmente (debatiendo, naturalmente). si esperamos que los políticos cambien una ley o una forma de actuar sólo porque es injusta, podemos esperar sentados y a la sombra.

 La única forma por la que un político se mueve es por la presión popular, y sólo un aumento exponencial de las presiones de los ribereños afectados los hará moverse.

Hasta ahora, la gente del Tajo ha estado adormilada, salvo unos cuantos locos a los que se ha tachado de insolidarios, egoístas, etc... justificando así el desvío de un río hacia otro territorio. Sólo espero que la gente se levante del sillón, que se le va a poner el trasero como un pandero, y espabile en serio.

Parece que los tambores están sonando, aunque aún queda bastante concienciación del problema, y dejarse el complejo de subordinado que hay por la zona.
 Cuando esa presión popular les sea insoportable, es cuando lo cambiarán.

Otra vía por la que los políticos pueden cambiar la ley es por las exigencias europeas, pero por esa vía, seguro que buscan los resquicios para colarla de nuevo.


Pero por ellos mismos..., mariscadas y parrilladas a tutiplén.

----------


## perdiguera

> Ahí es donde yo discrepo contigo frontalmente (debatiendo, naturalmente). si esperamos que los políticos cambien una ley o una forma de actuar sólo porque es injusta, podemos esperar sentados y a la sombra.
> 
>  La única forma por la que un político se mueve es por la presión popular, y sólo un aumento exponencial de las presiones de los ribereños afectados los hará moverse.
> 
> Hasta ahora, la gente del Tajo ha estado adormilada, salvo unos cuantos locos a los que se ha tachado de insolidarios, egoístas, etc... justificando así el desvío de un río hacia otro territorio. Sólo espero que la gente se levante del sillón, que se le va a poner el trasero como un pandero, y espabile en serio.
> 
> Parece que los tambores están sonando, aunque aún queda bastante concienciación del problema, y dejarse el complejo de subordinado que hay por la zona.
>  Cuando esa presión popular les sea insoportable, es cuando lo cambiarán.
> 
> ...


Vamos pues a debatir, cuando estoy como hoy me encanta, razonadamente.
Presión popular dices, bien, los otros también presionarán seguro, pues lo han estado haciendo desde hace mucho tiempo.
Hablas de gente adormilada, sentada, con el trasero como un pandero y que espabile y presione a políticos. Hablas,también, de tambores, complejos de subordinados y otra vez presión popular y entonces lo cambiarán ¿quienes? supongo que te refieres a los políticos. Entonces ya estás conmigo, claro que también hay políticos en el otro lado, también presionados por votantes.
Hablas, también, de la vía europea pero vuelves a referirte a políticos.
A mí también me gustan las mariscadas y parrilladas y no soy ni tengo familia, hasta el que yo conozco, dedicada a la política. Eso le gusta a cualquiera. Solo falta que nos las podamos pagar.
Como ves no puedo, podemos, debatir sobre este tema ya que ambos decimos que lo han de arreglar los políticos y ninguno lo somos, yo al menos de mí estoy seguro y supongo que tú tampoco lo eres.
Un saludo.

----------


## Comizo

> Vamos pues a debatir, cuando estoy como hoy me encanta, razonadamente.
> Presión popular dices, bien, los otros también presionarán seguro, pues lo han estado haciendo desde hace mucho tiempo.
> Hablas de gente adormilada, sentada, con el trasero como un pandero y que espabile y presione a políticos. Hablas,también, de tambores, complejos de subordinados y otra vez presión popular y entonces lo cambiarán ¿quienes? supongo que te refieres a los políticos. Entonces ya estás conmigo, claro que también hay políticos en el otro lado, también presionados por votantes.
> Hablas, también, de la vía europea pero vuelves a referirte a políticos.
> A mí también me gustan las mariscadas y parrilladas y no soy ni tengo familia, hasta el que yo conozco, dedicada a la política. Eso le gusta a cualquiera. Solo falta que nos las podamos pagar.
> Como ves no puedo, podemos, debatir sobre este tema ya que ambos decimos que lo han de arreglar los políticos y ninguno lo somos, yo al menos de mí estoy seguro y supongo que tú tampoco lo eres.
> Un saludo.


 Sí, pero las posturas de base siguen siendo distintas.
El que un político sea el que apriete el botón del cambio en la ley o sea quien lo rubrique, autorice, o lo que sea, no es más que el episodio final a una actuación previa o, afinando más, a una presión previa.
 El sistema norteamericano de lobby´s de presión política entendió desde hace tiempo como funciona el sistema, y lo utiliza desgraciadamente según mi forma de verlo.
 La única razón por la que el trasvase funciona tal como está actualmente, un desvío del río Tajo en realidad, es porque la presión del enorme lobby compuesto por SCRATS+especuladores urbanísticos, que espolean contínuamente a sus políticos, los tienen contínuamente en tensión, y que no bajen la guardia que rápidamente mueven los hilos para poner a otro más acorde con sus principios. Ellos quieren todo, el Tajo, el Ebro, el Tajo Medio y las desaladoras, TODO, y encima que EL COSTE REAL  de llevarles el agua NO SE LES APLIQUE.
Ese lobby es mucho más poderoso, organizado y eficaz que los tímidos grupos pro Tajo que han ido saliendo en los últimos tiempos.
Y ello es debido a un conformismo o derrotismo crónico de la zona, moldeado durante décadas por una pérdida constante de batallas en cuanto detracción de recursos (agua, madera, caolín y diversa minería, etc..), instalación de industrias peligrosas (nucleares) y que gestionan a su antojo los recursos (hidroeléctricas), y no construcción de infraestructuras.

 La comarca que es sangrada con el trasvase y la cuenca afectada post Bolarque es muy generosa en cuanto explotación de recursos y muy maltratada en cuanto a infraestructuras.

 Mientras los lobbys pro Tajo no sean más poderosos, los políticos no se moverán.

 Te voy a poner un ejemplo que no quiero que malinterpretes en absoluto: ¿piensas que el trasvase se mantendría en una zona conflictiva como es el País Vasco? y quiero excluir la violencia de toda consideración del argumento. ¿O en la misma Murcia? Un caso inexplicable es la sumisión de Madrid en éste tema cuando se está jugando con algo que le afecta de lleno, que en Madrid no hay mar para desalar cuando el agua disponible sea insuficiente.
Yo creo que ya hace décadas que no existiría éste desvío de río.

Igual que a tí, las mariscadas y parrilladas me gustan, demasiado, pero hay una diferencia, a tú y yo las pagamos, y en el caso de los políticos, en la mayor parte de las ocasiones, las pagan los contribuyentes o esos grupos de presión.

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno seguiremos ya que parece que así lo quieres.
Dices que los lobby's actúan, desgraciadamente bajo tu punto de vista, al principio de tu exposición, pero luego pides la existencia de uno en el Tajo para contrarrestar la existencia de otro en el SCRATS. ¿Te gustan cuando son para tí y no cuando son para otros? a mi no me gustan ninguno; me gusta más el razonamiento, la exposición de la tesis, la discusión con el contrario es decir la democracia.



> *"La única razón por la que el trasvase funciona tal como está actualmente, un desvío del río Tajo en realidad, es porque la presión del enorme lobby compuesto por SCRATS+especuladores urbanísticos, que espolean contínuamente a sus políticos, los tienen contínuamente en tensión, y que no bajen la guardia que rápidamente mueven los hilos para poner a otro más acorde con sus principios. Ellos quieren todo, el Tajo, el Ebro, el Tajo Medio y las desaladoras, TODO, y encima que EL COSTE REAL de llevarles el agua NO SE LES APLIQUE"*


Esto que pongo en negrita, que tú has escrito, perdona pero no es cierto; el trasvase funciona porque hay una ley que lo permite, que sea justa o injusta es otro cantar, y sobre esa ley ya he dado mi opinión.




> "Ese lobby es mucho más poderoso, organizado y eficaz que los tímidos grupos pro Tajo que han ido saliendo en los últimos tiempos.
> Y ello es debido a un conformismo o derrotismo crónico de la zona, moldeado durante décadas por una pérdida constante de batallas en cuanto detracción de recursos (agua, madera, caolín y diversa minería, etc..), instalación de industrias peligrosas (nucleares) y que gestionan a su antojo los recursos (hidroeléctricas), y* no construcción de infraestructuras*."


Y las pocas que se hacen no cumplen las espectativas (AVE Albacete-Cuenca-Toledo) El gobierno de Castilla la Mancha y el gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid han sido durante muchos años de diferente signo político y no, por lo que dices, han colmado tus expectativas, es por ello que digo que deben ponerse de acuerdo.



> *Te voy a poner un ejemplo que no quiero que malinterpretes en absoluto: ¿piensas que el trasvase se mantendría en una zona conflictiva como es el País Vasco? y quiero excluir la violencia de toda consideración del argumento.*


No interpreto nada mal pero deberías saber que Bilbao y el gran Bilbao beben y mantienen su industria, al menos en gran parte, con agua del Ebro. Es el caso, en todo caso, al revés.
¿Quién suprimiría el agua al País Vasco?

*



			
				 Un caso inexplicable es la sumisión de Madrid en éste tema cuando se está jugando con algo que le afecta de lleno, que en Madrid no hay mar para desalar cuando el agua disponible sea insuficiente.
Yo creo que ya hace décadas que no existiría éste desvío de río.
			
		

*
Como te he dicho más arriba es un tema que políticos de distinto bando no han pactado, mejor sí que han pactado: dejar la cosa como estaba y cuando sea necesaria el agua para Madrid ya negociarán, espero.




> *Igual que a tí, las mariscadas y parrilladas me gustan, demasiado, pero hay una diferencia, a tú y yo las pagamos, y en el caso de los políticos, en la mayor parte de las ocasiones, las pagan los contribuyentes o esos grupos de presión*


Al final todos pagamos todo, al menos los que trabajamos con nómina. Yo también pago las pocas mariscadas que se pueda tomar un maestro de primaria o un general del ejército o un cura o un jubilado. Los políticos son otro colectivo más que mantenemos. Que sean o no necesarios, que hagan bien o no su labor, que tengamos más preferencia por unos que por otros eso es otra cosa.
¿Sabes cuales son las comidas que más me gustan? las que me pagan otros y no tengo límite para pedir, supongo que como a muchos le pasa. Es connatural al ser humano.
Pero me estoy yendo del fondo de la cuestión: al final ¿son o no son necesarios los políticos para modificar las leyes? Yo creo que sí, es más creo que son imprescindibles.
Un saludo.

----------


## comizo

> Bueno seguiremos ya que parece que así lo quieres.


Oye, no te confundas, yo no quiero ni dejo de querer. Si quieres contesta y si no quieres, no lo hagas; al igual que haré yo, que contestaré cuando me apetezca.




> luego pides la existencia de uno en el Tajo para contrarrestar la existencia de otro en el SCRATS. ¿Te gustan cuando son para tí y no cuando son para otros? a mi no me gustan ninguno.


 No, confundes el texto,a a mí no me gusta ninguno, simplemente te he argumentado con un razonamiento el "cómo" funcionan los políticos. 




> Esto que pongo en negrita, que tú has escrito, perdona pero no es cierto; el trasvase funciona porque hay una ley que lo permite, que sea justa o injusta es otro cantar, y sobre esa ley ya he dado mi opinión.


 Te equivocas de nuevo, el ATS funciona hoy porque no hay la presión suficiente para su derogación, al igual que se derogó la pena de muerte o se aprobó el divorcio, el matrimonio gay o tantas otras leyes no obligadas por un organimo superior como fué la ley del tabaco obligada por Bruselas.
 Cuando haya una presión suficiente se derogará, o bien cuando bruselas diga: "hasta aquí".





> Y las pocas que se hacen no cumplen las espectativas (AVE Albacete-Cuenca-Toledo)


 Otra vez te confundes, ese AVE, NO ES UNA INFRAESTRUCTURA, SINO UN SERVICIO, claro ejemplo de mis tesis en éste tema, me explico: alcaldes presionan a gobierno central, gobierno central sopesa votos, y pone en marcha un tren que UTILIZA LA INFRAESTRUCTURA EXISTENTE. Las elecciones les salieron al revés y adiós servicio. Si hubieran vuelto a ganar, tengo clarísimo que el tren funcionaba hoy, aunque fuera vacío del todo. Un ejemplo más claro no me podías haber puesto para darme la razón.




> El gobierno de Castilla la Mancha y el gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid han sido durante muchos años de diferente signo político y no, por lo que dices, han colmado tus expectativas, es por ello que digo que deben ponerse de acuerdo


Te aseguro que a los alcarreños les encantaría que los embalses de la zona fueran reserva de agua de Madrid, ya que eso les permitiría mantener un agua que hoy no está garantizada. Pero sean de uno u otro partido de los dos principales, Barreda ha querido el trasvase para el Alto Guadiana y así mantener unos regadíos insostenibles igual que los levantinos; y E. Aguirre se ha mantenido sumisa ante Valencia y Murcia perjudicando a los habitantes de la Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid y no importándole arrasar con el medio ambiente madrileño. Son...políticos.






> No interpreto nada mal pero deberías saber que Bilbao y el gran Bilbao beben y mantienen su industria, al menos en gran parte, con agua del Ebro. Es el caso, en todo caso, al revés.
> ¿Quién suprimiría el agua al País Vasco?


 Te aseguro que nadie, y si el Tajo con sus embalses de E y B estuvieran en Vitoria, no salía ni una sola. Tan claro como que en Madrid están cayendo 40º ahora.





> Al final todos pagamos todo, al menos los que trabajamos con nómina. Yo también pago las pocas mariscadas que se pueda tomar un maestro de primaria o un general del ejército o un cura o un jubilado. Los políticos son otro colectivo más que mantenemos. ?


 Lamentablemente vuelves a confundir conceptos, un maestro o jubilado se pagarán sus mariscadas, si es que pueden, de su sueldo/pensión. yo estoy harto de ver pagos de esas mariscadas de tarjetas oficiales o en pago a favores. Estamos en España, no en Suíza.




> ¿Sabes cuales son las comidas que más me gustan? las que me pagan otros y no tengo límite para pedir, supongo que como a muchos le pasa. Es connatural al ser humano.


Pues aquí volvemos a estar en desacuerdo, no hay nada que me de más desazón que el que me paguen una mariscada (salvando algun cumpleaños de un familiar por razones evidentes); si eso ocurre ya sé que me van a dar el sablazo o que me va a costar algo más caro la propia mariscada; o mucho peor, que quieren que haga la vista gorda.
 Me da mucho más placer cuando la mariscada me la pago yo, y si no es una mariscada, será una tortilla de patatas, pero mi honradez estará a salvo.

 En definitiva, para no que ésto no se vaya por los cerros de Úbeda, el político es una pieza más en el mecanismo para cambiar una ley como es la del Trasvase, pero por sí solo no lo va a hacer, todos sus actos en el actual sistema se basan en el peso de los votos.
 Pon al 60% de los 2.100.000 habitantes de Castilla la Mancha más los 6.500.000 de la Comunidad de Madrid en pié, y el trasvase se deroga en apenas una semana. Pero a toda prisa.

Saludos

----------


## Comizo

No lo he escrito yo, pero perfectamente podía haberlo hecho. Estoy de acuerdo es un 100X100.

Como ves Perdiguera, para conseguir resultados, las masas se tienen que movilizar, si los políticos no ven "peligro, aquí no se menea ni dios. Madrid es clave en este tema.

Me gusta mucho lo de Ciudadanos del Tajo, me parece brillante.

Texto:

""Hace dos años entre todos organizamos la mayor manifestación que ha tenido lugar en Castilla-La Mancha. Pedíamos algo muy simple: que nos devolvieran nuestros ríos, el Tajo y el Alberche. Dos años después nos reunimos para conmemorar aquella fecha; pero también para decir alto y claro que seguimos aquí, que seguimos reclamando nuestros ríos.


Hace dos años, hartos de contemplar cómo el Tajo se quedaba sin caudal mientras el trasvase Tajo-Segura se llevaba el agua limpia de la cabecera; hartos de contemplar cómo el río a su paso por Aranjuez, Toledo, Talavera de la Reina, se había convertido permanentemente en un hilo maloliente de aguas contaminadas; hartos de observar la desidia de las Administraciones, que miraban hacia otro lado, que despreciaban tanto al río como a los ciudadanos que vivimos a sus orillas; hartos de ser ciudadanos de segunda categoría, de contemplar durante 30 años cómo nuestro más preciado elemento cultural y natural, el río Tajo, se desviaba hacia el Mediterráneo porque allí es más rentable; hartos, en definitiva, de ser tierra de expolio hace dos años nos unimos en Talavera de la Reina y lanzamos un grito de ¡basta ya¡, un ¡hasta aquí hemos llegado¡

Nosotros hace dos años tomamos la calle. En esta primavera de 2011, marcada en los países del Mediterráneo la cuna de la civilización Occidental, la nuestra, no se nos olvide por los movimientos ciudadanos que ocupan la calles y las plazas exigiendo una nueva realidad, más social, más justa, más humana, somos conscientes que nosotros nos adelantamos dos años, porque entendemos, hoy igual que entonces, que la política es una herramienta de los ciudadanos, y no al revés. No vamos contra nadie, pero sí exigimos recuperar lo nuestro, como cualquier ciudadano se siente en el justo derecho de reclamar lo robado. No aceptamos leyes predemocráticas, como la del trasvase Tajo-Segura, que condena a la cuenca del Tajo a un subdesarrollo social y económico, donde sólo se benefician las grandes multinacionales eléctricas y los intereses económicos y especulativos creados en Murcia y Alicante a costa del propio trasvase Tajo-Segura.

Sabemos que nuestra lucha es muy difícil. No se trata de oponerse a un proyecto que se ha de realizar, sino de cambiar una filosofía de gestión de un río, revertir lo ya hecho. Y esto en un país donde la inercia de los hechos consumados constituye ley, es más que complicado. Pero ahí reside nuestra fuerza, en el convencimiento individual de nuestra razón, del sentido de nuestra lucha, en la certidumbre que una injusticia, por muy apuntalada que esté, siempre es un atentado contra la razón.

No vamos a seguir permitiendo que el Tajo sea el gran expoliado en España, el único río que se puede meter por un canal o por un tubo rumbo a donde más interese. El agua del Tajo es para los ciudadanos del Tajo, no nos resignamos con las sobras de los trasvases, o con las aguas residuales de la Comunidad de Madrid. La Plataforma en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche tiene sus raíces y su fuerza en los ciudadanos, que no se nos olvide nunca. Somos la unión de ciudadanos para alcanzar un objetivo: recuperar aquello que nos robaron hace 30 años con trasvases, vertidos y presas hidroeléctricas: el río Tajo.

Ahora mismo el trasvase Tajo-Segura se lleva un caudal de más de 16 m3/sg, lo suficiente para abastecer a la vez a las Comunidades de Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha. Este año se trasvasarán 600 hm3, 300 veces la capacidad del embalse de la Portiña, o lo que consume Talavera de la Reina en 70 años. El gobierno de España quiere trasvasar el Jarama a la cabecera del Tajo, para liberar más agua para el trasvase, quiere que el Alberche acabe en Madrid, para beber, para las industrias; y que se hagan los embalses laterales en el Rosarito que anegarían 450 hectáreas en las dehesas de La Calzada y Oropesa. Se nos considera tierra de expolio. Y esto es algo que no podemos permitir, ni como ciudadanos, ni como representantes públicos de una región, Castilla-La Mancha que debe forjar su identidad defendiendo por igual y cohesionando su territorio, y no permitiendo que otras comunidades se crean con derechos heredados sobre nuestros recursos, que necesitamos. Si el agua es riqueza, creemos riqueza aquí, que falta nos hace.

Nos esperan años complicados y donde el trabajo y la lucha serán fundamentales. Pedimos caudal, agua limpia, cauce ancho, bosques en las riberas; y no aguas estancadas, cieno y olvido. Pedimos que se fijen ya los caudales, especialmente en Talavera de la Reina; y que se aumenten las reservas en cabecera, en Entrepeñas y Buendía, que hagan posible esos caudales. Pedimos que el Tajo vuelva a ser el gran río de la Península ibérica, el río de poetas, pescadores Pedimos agua para los regadíos de Talavera, agua del Alberche para unos usos agrícolas y ganaderos que han de potenciarse y protegerse por las Administraciones. Queremos los ríos, en definitiva, de los ciudadanos, y no el de los intereses bastardos que lo tienen secuestrado y convertido en un cadáver. Queremos resultados, hechos. Exigimos a las administraciones esos hechos en los papeles, en las leyes, que el Plan de cuenca traiga un giro en las políticas de saqueo hacia el Tajo. El límite está sobrepasado, y queremos un cambio. Y lo queremos ya.

Somos ciudadanos que exigimos nuestros derechos. Sólo eso. Hace dos años salimos a la calle. Y volveremos a hacerlo cuando sea preciso. Que no se nos olvide nuestra fuerza y nuestro compromiso. Los ríos Tajo y Alberche son nuestros, son parte de nosotros, de nuestra historia personal y colectiva. Vamos a seguir luchando, cada día con más convencimiento. Y hasta que no comprobemos que los usos se supeditan a la propia supervivencia del Tajo y el Alberche, no pararemos. Hasta que no podamos bañarnos en sus aguas, pescar, pasear por sus bosques de ribera; hasta que no vuelva a ser un río apreciado por los poetas, no cejaremos en nuestra lucha. Que no se nos olvide nunca: somos ciudadanos del Tajo, y el Tajo nos pide que seamos sus manos, sus pies, su boca, su lamento. Se lo debemos y no le fallaremos.""

http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com/2...-20j-2011.html

----------


## G20

Buenas, a pesar que este año en precipitaciones en la cuenca del Tajo ha sido bueno en general, ya tenemos las consecuencias  tanto del trasvase como el de los resultados de las hidroeléctricas de nuestros ríos. ¿Cómo se puede secar el Tajo, en un tramo de Portugal?.

"Hoy me encuentro con que, por un lado, el MARM aprueba un trasvase por el acueducto Tajo-Segura de 270,8 hm3 para regadío y, por otro, el Movimiento Pro Tejo de Portugal denuncia en su blog que el gobierno español seca el Tajo en Portugal a la altura de Castelo de Almourol. Las fotos no dejan lugar a dudas, al Tajo solo le quedan unas pozas de agua."
Os dejo el link, de un blog Pro tejo, aparece en él una imagen muy ilustrativa. No tiene desperdicio.
http://blogs.publico.es/pluma-y-cons...o-en-portugal/

----------


## No Registrado

> Buenas, a pesar que este año en precipitaciones en la cuenca del Tajo ha sido bueno en general, ya tenemos las consecuencias  tanto del trasvase como el de los resultados de las hidroeléctricas de nuestros ríos. ¿Cómo se puede secar el Tajo, en un tramo de Portugal?.
> 
> "Hoy me encuentro con que, por un lado, el MARM aprueba un trasvase por el acueducto Tajo-Segura de 270,8 hm3 para regadío y, por otro, el Movimiento Pro Tejo de Portugal denuncia en su blog que el gobierno español seca el Tajo en Portugal a la altura de Castelo de Almourol. Las fotos no dejan lugar a dudas, al Tajo solo le quedan unas pozas de agua."
> Os dejo el link, de un blog Pro tejo, aparece en él una imagen muy ilustrativa. No tiene desperdicio.
> http://blogs.publico.es/pluma-y-cons...o-en-portugal/


La verdad que apena ver el Tajo seco y todos savemos cuales son sus males ( travase , polucion etc ) , pero me parece que habia que matizar esta noticia .

Castelo de Almourol esta si no me equivoco en Vila Nova da Barquinha a mas de 100 Km de la frontera de España y con varios embalses en el lado Portugues y despues de la incorporacion del Zambere con varios embalses tambien .

Si la noticia fuera cierta ( el gobierno de España seca el Tajo ) estaria seco en la frontera .

Que seguro que el caudal pactado entre estados no lo esten cumpliendo y seguro que portugal tenga cerrados los diferentes embalses de su lado .

despues de 100 KM de tajo en el lado portugues alguna culpa tendra tambien ellos . O no?

un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La verdad que apena ver el Tajo seco y todos savemos cuales son sus males ( travase , polucion etc ) , pero me parece que habia que matizar esta noticia .
> 
> Castelo de Almourol esta si no me equivoco en Vila Nova da Barquinha a mas de 100 Km de la frontera de España y con varios embalses en el lado Portugues y despues de la incorporacion del Zambere con varios embalses tambien .
> 
> Si la noticia fuera cierta ( el gobierno de España seca el Tajo ) estaria seco en la frontera .
> 
> Que seguro que el caudal pactado entre estados no lo esten cumpliendo y seguro que portugal tenga cerrados los diferentes embalses de su lado .
> 
> despues de 100 KM de tajo en el lado portugues alguna culpa tendra tambien ellos . O no?
> ...


¿Tu ves el Tajo que hay de la frontera hacia Portugal?
Ellos que culpa van a tener, si les llega la poca agua que les dejamos nosotros.
Si fuera al reves, que el Tajo naciera en Portugal, y desembocase en España, y les llegara un riachuelo, sí les podríamos echar la culpa.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compis

En un hueco que tengo vuelvo a leer el tema espinoso del foro, el Trasvase Tajo-Segura que exceptuando unos fanáticos irresponsables consideramos que debe ser modificado y actualizado.

Como muy bien dice Perdiguera la cuestión está en el cambio de la ley, si la ley dice que en vez de 600 hm3 como máximo sólo se pudieran enviar 300 hm3, la jugada sería totalmente distinta.

Si la ley recogiera que hay que tener una lámina estable en E+B para asegurar los usos en la cuenca cedente, no volveríamos a ver la situación lamentable de la cabecera del tajo.

y ya si no queremos ver al tajo seco, que la ley recogiera un caudal ecológico, mínimo si se quiere con las fluctuaciones que puede tener un rio si no tuviera tanto embalse, y que se obligara a tener una depuración como Dios Manda en nuestros rios.

Creo que con esas 3 cosillas, el Tajo volvería ser un rio, pero claro hacer eso volcaría a aquellas 2 regiones en pie de guerra porque habría que poner coto a los regadios en Murcia a no ser que el PHN tuviera formas alternativas de llevar agua, que es posible aunque carísimo y no estamos en estos momentos como para hacer dichas cosas.

Lo que si me parece una salvajada es lo de los 270 hm3 para éste semestre, si con los 180 hm3 han tenido más que desobra y como dice la noticia no los han gastado porque no lo han justificado y no ha sido enviado porque han conseguido mayor ahorro entre todo, pues... como no van a sobrar agua de 90 hm3 más
http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...705171320.html

Espero que sea mas pronto que tarde estas cosillas estén logradas, seguro que mis queridos E+B estarán mas tranquilos.

y acabo con mi frase tantas veces repetidas: "Trasvasé si, pero no así"

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

> ¿Tu ves el Tajo que hay de la frontera hacia Portugal?
> Ellos que culpa van a tener, si les llega la poca agua que les dejamos nosotros.
> Si fuera al reves, que el Tajo naciera en Portugal, y desembocase en España, y les llegara un riachuelo, sí les podríamos echar la culpa.


Me gustaría oir a determinados medios de comunicación si fuera como tu dices, que el Tajo naciera en Portugal y trasvasaran el agua hacia alguna otra región portuguesa :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Tu ves el Tajo que hay de la frontera hacia Portugal?
> Ellos que culpa van a tener, si les llega la poca agua que les dejamos nosotros.
> Si fuera al reves, que el Tajo naciera en Portugal, y desembocase en España, y les llegara un riachuelo, sí les podríamos echar la culpa.


Estás equivocado amigo  :Wink: 

En el año 1998 los gobiernos español y el portugués firmaron el _Convenio sobre cooperación para la protección y el aprovechamiento sostenible de las aguas de las cuencas hidrográficas hispano-portuguesas_, conocido como _Convenio de Albufeira_, y que *se aplica a las cuencas de los ríos Miño, Duero, Tajo y Guadiana.*

Con la firma de este Convenio por ambas partes, *España se compromete a proporcionar a Portugal unas aportaciones mínimas anuales en función de la situación hidrológica, precipitaciones y volúmenes embalsados*.

*Para el caso concreto del Tajo:*

Cuando la precipitación de referencia en la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo, acumulada desde el inicio del año hidrológico (1 de octubre) hasta el 1 de abril, supere el valor de referencia para la declaración de no excepción, *se debe transferir hacia Portugal un caudal integral mínimo de 2.700 Hm3 medidos a la salida de la presa de Cedillo*.

Además de eso, en todo momento se debe transferir un caudal mínimo hacia Portugal, que ese dato ahora mismo lo desconozco, pero existir, existe.

Otra cosa es lo que ellos hagan con el agua... eso ya es asunto suyo, pero agua hacia Portugal, se envía, faltaría más.

----------


## Luján

> Estás equivocado amigo 
> 
> En el año 1998 los gobiernos español y el portugués firmaron el _Convenio sobre cooperación para la protección y el aprovechamiento sostenible de las aguas de las cuencas hidrográficas hispano-portuguesas_, conocido como _Convenio de Albufeira_, y que *se aplica a las cuencas de los ríos Miño, Duero, Tajo y Guadiana.*
> 
> Con la firma de este Convenio por ambas partes, *España se compromete a proporcionar a Portugal unas aportaciones mínimas anuales en función de la situación hidrológica, precipitaciones y volúmenes embalsados*.
> 
> *Para el caso concreto del Tajo:*
> 
> Cuando la precipitación de referencia en la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo, acumulada desde el inicio del año hidrológico (1 de octubre) hasta el 1 de abril, supere el valor de referencia para la declaración de no excepción, *se debe transferir hacia Portugal un caudal integral mínimo de 2.700 Hm3 medidos a la salida de la presa de Cedillo*.
> ...


Creo que lo que Embalses al 100% quiere decir es que aunque haya un acuerdo, éste se incumple sistemáticamente (y está por ver incluso si se dan las compensaciones correspondientes por incumplirlo, que me imagino que existirán).

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Creo que lo que Embalses al 100% quiere decir es que aunque haya un acuerdo, éste se incumple sistemáticamente* (y está por ver incluso si se dan las compensaciones correspondientes por incumplirlo, que me imagino que existirán).


Exactamente. :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por Luján
> 
> 
> Creo que lo que Embalses al 100% quiere decir es que aunque haya un acuerdo, éste se incumple sistemáticamente (y está por ver incluso si se dan las compensaciones correspondientes por incumplirlo, que me imagino que existirán).
> 
> 
> Exactamente.


Pues siento deciros a los dos que estais muy equivocados.

Sólo tengo los informes desde el año hidrológico 2006-2007, *pero más que suficientes para demostrar que el Convenio de Albuferia se ha cumplido en un 95% de los casos hasta ahora*, salvo un caso concreto debido a la situación de sequía y ausencia de precipitaciones que motivó la imposibilidad de incumplimiento tanto de España como de Portugal.

Os dejo el resumen de cada cuenca por año hidrológico para que podáis contrastar como año tras año, se ha cumplido el Convenio salvo en un caso concreto.

----------------------------------------------

*Convenio de Albufeira – Régimen de Caudales
Año hidrológico 2006 - 2007*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL MIÑO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Miño en el año hidrológico 2006-2007 se sitúa en el 112% de la precipitación media acumulada en la serie histórica de comparación (1945-46 a 2001-02). Dado que la precipitación acumulada hasta el 1 de julio de 2007 supera el 70% de la precipitación media de referencia, no ha sido declarada la situación de excepción.

En cuanto a las aportaciones registradas en la estación de control del salto de Frieira, el volumen acumulado ascendió a 10.620 Hm3, superando ampliamente el volumen anual mínimo a transferir a Portugal en situación de no excepción (3.700 Hm3). 

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2006 – 2007 la cuenca hidrográfica del Miño cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL DUERO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada en el año hidrológico 2006-2007 en la cuenca del Duero ha sido de 541,1 mm, lo que supone un valor del 10% superior a la media histórica. 

Según el artículo 3 del Protocolo Adicional al Convenio de Albufeira, el caudal integral anual mínimo a transferir a Portugal en caso de “no excepción” en la cuenca del Duero es el siguiente:

- Presa de Miranda: 3.500 Hm3
- Presa de Saucelle y río Águeda: 3.800 Hm3

El caudal integral registrado en la presa de Miranda al final del año hidrológico 2006-2007 corresponde a 8.497 Hm3. 

El caudal integral registrado en la presa de Saucelle y Río Águeda al final del año hidrológico 2006-2007 corresponde a 9.361 Hm3.

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2006 – 2007 la cuenca hidrográfica del Duero cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL TAJO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada en el conjunto del año hidrológico 2006-2007, 659.5 mm ha sido superior a la precipitación media histórica de 473, 9 mm.

La aportación transferida a Portugal en el total del año hidrológico 2006-2007, medida en la estación “Salto de Cedillo”, ha sido de 8.101 Hm3, superando ampliamente el volumen anual mínimo a transferir a Portugal en situación de no excepción (2.700 Hm3). 

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2006 – 2007 la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL GUADIANA

La precipitación de referencia en la cuenca del Guadiana, en el conjunto del año hidrológico 2006-2007, representa el 108% del valor medio histórico.

La aportación medida en el Azud de Badajoz en el conjunto del año hidrológico 2006-2007 fue de 1.349 Hm3, largamente superior a los 600 Hm3 mínimos a transferir a Portugal en situación de no excepción. Durante todo el año hidrológico se ha cumplido la condición de caudal medio diario mínimo de 2 m3/s a registrar en la estación de aforo “Azud de Badajoz”.

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2006 – 2007 la cuenca hidrográfica del Guadiana cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

----------------------------------------------

*Convenio de Albufeira – Régimen de Caudales
Año hidrológico 2007 - 2008*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL MIÑO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Miño, durante el año hidrológico 2007-2008, ha sido inferior (83%) a la precipitación media acumulada en un año hidrológico en la serie histórica de comparación.

La aportación registrada en el Salto de Frieira al finalizar del año hidrológico 2007-2008 ha sido de 4.939 hm3, lo que supone el 133% del valor mínimo en situación de no excepción (3.700 Hm3).

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2007 – 2008 la cuenca hidrográfica del Miño cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL DUERO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Duero en el año hidrológico 2007-2008 ha sido inferior (88%) a la precipitación media acumulada, en un año hidrológico medio en la serie histórica de comparación.

En todas las estaciones de control de la cuenca del Duero (Miranda, Saucelle – Águeda y Crestuma) se han superado las aportaciones necesarias para alcanzar el caudal integral comprometido en caso de no excepción.

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2007 – 2008 la cuenca hidrográfica del Duero cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL TAJO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Tajo en el año hidrológico ha sido inferior (93%) a la precipitación media acumulada en la serie histórica de comparación.

En la cuenca del Tajo la aportación de salida en Cedillo ha superado el valor mínimo en situación de no excepción, cifrándose en 3.701 Hm3, que corresponden al 137% del valor necesario para alcanzar el caudal integral mínimo comprometido (2.700 Hm3).

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2007 – 2008 la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL GUADIANA

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Guadiana durante este año ha sido inferior (89%) a la precipitación media acumulada en un año hidrológico, en la serie histórica de comparación.

La aportación registrada en el Azud de Badajoz en el año hidrológico 2007-2008, fue superior a los 500 Hm3, volumen que, como mínimo, debía entregarse para el conjunto del año hidrológico, ya que a 1 de marzo el volumen almacenado en los embalses de referencia se situó entre 3.150 y 4.000 Hm3.

En la estación de aforos “Azud de Badajoz” se ha respetando la condición de mantener un caudal diario medio mínimo de 2 m3/s, siendo el mínimo registrado en el año de 3,1 m3/s y la precipitación de referencia se situó por encima del 65% de la media histórica.

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2007 – 2008 la cuenca hidrográfica del Guadiana cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

----------------------------------------------

*Convenio de Albufeira – Régimen de Caudales
Año hidrológico 2008 - 2009*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL MIÑO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Miño durante el año hidrológico 2008-2009, ha sido inferior (90%) a la precipitación media acumulada en un año hidrológico en la serie histórica de comparación.

La aportación registrada en el Salto de Frieira al finalizar del año hidrológico 2008-2009 ha sido de 6.948 hm3, lo que supone el 188% del valor mínimo en situación de no excepción (3.700 Hm3).

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2008 – 2009 la cuenca hidrográfica del Miño cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL DUERO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Duero en el año hidrológico 2008-2009 ha sido inferior (69%) a la precipitación media acumulada, en un año hidrológico medio en la serie histórica de comparación.

En todas las estaciones de control de la cuenca del Duero (Miranda, Saucelle – Águeda y Crestuma) se han superado las aportaciones necesarias para alcanzar el caudal integral comprometido en caso de no excepción. Las aportaciones registradas en Miranda, en Saucelle más Águeda y en Crestuma, corresponden al 136%, 120% y 196% respectivamente, de la aportación mínima anual.

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2008 – 2009 la cuenca hidrográfica del Duero cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL TAJO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Tajo en el año hidrológico 2008-2009 ha sido inferior (68%) a la precipitación media acumulada, en un año hidrológico medio en la serie histórica de comparación.

Debido a las escasas precipitaciones y el estado de los embalses, la aportación de salida en Cedillo no ha alcanzado el valor mínimo establecido en situación de no excepción, cifrándose en 2.408 Hm3, que corresponden al 89% del valor necesario para alcanzar el caudal integral mínimo comprometido (2.700 Hm3). En la estación de Ponte de Muge la aportación corresponden al 84% del valor necesario para alcanzar el caudal integral mínimo comprometido (4.000 Hm3).

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2008-2009 la cuenca del Tajo, tanto en la parte española como en la parte portuguesa, no se han alcanzado los valores comprometidos con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL GUADIANA

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Guadiana durante el año hidrológico 2008-2009 ha sido inferior (64%) a la precipitación media acumulada en un año hidrológico medio en la serie histórica de comparación.

La aportación registrada en el Azud de Badajoz en el año hidrológico 2008-2009 fue superior a los 500 Hm3, volumen que, como mínimo, debía entregarse para el conjunto del año hidrológico, ya que a 1 de marzo el volumen almacenado en los embalses de referencia se situó entre 3.150 y 4.000 Hm3 y la precipitación de referencia se situó por encima del 65% de la media histórica.

En la estación de aforos “Azud de Badajoz” se ha respetando la condición de mantener un caudal diario medio mínimo de 2 m3/s, siendo el mínimo registrado en el año de 5 m3/s.

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2008 – 2009 la cuenca hidrográfica del Guadiana cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

----------------------------------------------

*Convenio de Albufeira – Régimen de Caudales
Año hidrológico 2009 - 2010*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL MIÑO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada registrada en la cuenca del Miño, durante los nueve primeros meses del año hidrológico 2009-2010, se sitúa en el 153% de la precipitación media acumulada para ese mismo periodo en la serie histórica de comparación.

En cuanto a las aportaciones registradas en la estación de control del salto de Frieira, a fecha 1 de julio de 2010 se había registrado un volumen acumulado de 12.612 Hm3, que corresponde al 341% del volumen anual mínimo a transferir a Portugal en situación de no excepción.

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2009 – 2010 la cuenca hidrográfica del Miño cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL DUERO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada hasta el 1 julio de 2010 para la cuenca de las estaciones de control de Miranda y de Bemposta ha sido de 588 mm, 135% de la media histórica de comparación.

Según el Convenio de Albufeira, el caudal integral anual mínimo a transferir a Portugal en caso de “no excepción” tanto en el salto de Miranda como en el de Bemposta es de 3.500 Hm3. Los volúmenes acumulados hasta la fecha 1 de julio de 2010 en las estaciones de control de Miranda y de Bemposta se sitúan respectivamente en 10.371 y 9.590 Hm3, muy superiores al volumen anual mínimo establecido.

Por otra parte, el caudal integral anual mínimo a transferir a Portugal en caso de “no excepción” en el punto de control correspondiente al salto de Saucelle y río Águeda es de 3.800 Hm3. Los volúmenes aportados desde el principio del año hidrológico 2009-2010 en la estación de control del salto de Saucelle y río Águeda se sitúan en 10.036 Hm3.

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2009 – 2010 la cuenca hidrográfica del Duero cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL TAJO

La precipitación de referencia acumulada hasta el 1 julio de 2010 ha sido superior a la precipitación media en el mismo período: se han registrado 628 mm frente a los 430 mm que corresponden a su valor medio histórico de comparación.

Según el Convenio de Albufeira, el caudal integral anual mínimo a transferir a Portugal en caso de “no excepción” es de 2.700 hm3/año en el punto de control del salto de Cedillo. La aportación transferida a Portugal hasta el día 1 de julio del año hidrológico 2009-2010, medida en el Salto de Cedillo, ha sido de 8.300 hm3 y alcanza el 307% del caudal integral anual mínimo a transferir a Portugal en caso de “no excepción”.

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2009 – 2010 la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*

CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL GUADIANA

La precipitación de referencia en la cuenca del Guadiana, acumulada a fecha 1 de julio de 2010, representa el 167% del valor medio histórico acumulado.

La aportación medida en el Azud de Badajoz hasta el 1 de julio de 2010 se sitúa en 5.314 Hm3, alcanzando el 885% del caudal integral anual mínimo a transferir a Portugal en caso de no excepción (600 Hm3).

*Por tanto, en el año hidrológico 2009 – 2010 la cuenca hidrográfica del Guadiana cumple con las obligaciones establecidas en el Convenio de Albufeira.*




> (y está por ver incluso si se dan las compensaciones correspondientes por incumplirlo, que me imagino que existirán).


Creo que con esto queda respondido  :Wink: 




> *Convenio de Albufeira – Régimen de Caudales
> Año hidrológico 2006 - 2007*
> 
> CUENCA HIDROGRÁFICA DEL GUADIANA
> 
> [...]
> 
> En el presente año hidrológico (2006-2007), en la cuenca hidrográfica del Guadiana para la estación de aforo “Azud de Badajoz” *se procedió a un desembalse excepcional para compensar el déficit de volumen a fecha 1 de octubre de 2006*.
> 
> [...]


Concretamente, dicho desembalse excepcional se realizó desde la presa de Villar del Rey.

----------


## Los terrines

Impresionante trabajo, F.Lázaro. Yo creía que por la parte que conozco, Guadiana y Tajo, debía ser así, aunque no tenía datos que lo pudieran acreditar.

Muchas gracias y un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Impresionante trabajo, F.Lázaro. Yo creía que por la parte que conozco, Guadiana y Tajo, debía ser así, aunque no tenía datos que lo pudieran acreditar.
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo cordial.


No ha sido nada... simplemente me he limitado a leer, copiar y pegar los datos sobre precipitación y aportación anual hacia Portugal.

Fíjate en esos más de 5000 Hm3 que se fueron el año pasado por Badajoz, qué lastima que no hubiera otra Serena para haber guardado algo de eso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , ya que Alqueva tuvo que dejar escapar cientos y cientos de Hm3 camino de Ayamonte porque estaba ya hasta las orejas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Pues siento deciros a los dos que estais muy equivocados.
> 
> Sólo tengo los informes desde el año hidrológico 2006-2007, *pero más que suficientes para demostrar que el Convenio de Albuferia se ha cumplido en un 95% de los casos hasta ahora*, salvo un caso concreto debido a la situación de sequía y ausencia de precipitaciones que motivó la imposibilidad de incumplimiento tanto de España como de Portugal.
> 
> Os dejo el resumen de cada cuenca por año hidrológico para que podáis contrastar como año tras año, se ha cumplido el Convenio salvo en un caso concreto.
> [...]



Bueno. Reconozco que estaba equivocado. La forma de trabajar y pensar de los que nos gobiernan (sean quienes sean) me hicieron pensar mal.

Se ve que tratan mejor a los vecinos que a sus propios ciudadanos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno. Reconozco que estaba equivocado. La forma de trabajar y pensar de los que nos gobiernan (sean quienes sean) me hicieron pensar mal.
> 
> *Se ve que tratan mejor a los vecinos que a sus propios ciudadanos*.


Y yo ya ni tedigo, nosé para que me meto en estos temas... :Embarrassment: 
Yo creía, que tal y como estaban las cosas por la parte alta, creía que por abajo llegaba menos todavía.

----------


## Comizo

> Y yo ya ni tedigo, nosé para que me meto en estos temas...
> Yo creía, que tal y como estaban las cosas por la parte alta, creía que por abajo llegaba menos todavía.


 ....Si los medidores funcionan como el de Trillo...Vete a saber...

----------


## Azakán

> Y yo ya ni tedigo, nosé para que me meto en estos temas...
> Yo creía, que tal y como estaban las cosas por la parte alta, creía que por abajo llegaba menos todavía.


No, es que lo que le salva al Gobierno Español la jeta es Gredos y las enormes cantidades de precipitación que se registran en las subcuencas del Tiétar y el Alagón en otoño, invierno y primavera, que se almacenan en los megaembalses cacereños mezclándose con las aguas residuales de Madrid que es lo único que lleva el Tajo por Toledo, y que de otro modo sería lo único que llegaría a Portugal.

----------


## REEGE

*WWF denuncia que el trasvase del Tajo al Segura es innecesario e incumple la normativa UE.*

Madrid, 7 jul (EFE).- La organización WWF ha denunciado hoy que el trasvase de hasta 270,8 hectómetros cúbicos del Tajo al Segura es "innecesario" y va en contra de la normativa europea del agua.

La Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura aprobó el pasado día 5 una disponibilidad en cabecera de hasta 270,8 hectómetros cúbicos de agua para el segundo semestre del año, correspondiente a las demandas solicitadas tanto para abastecimiento humano como para regadío.

Alberto Fernández, responsable de Agua de WWF, ha declarado a Efeverde que Castilla-La Mancha ha cedido ante las exigencias de Murcia, que pretende ejercer toda la "presión posible" sobre los recursos de la cabecera del Tajo, a pesar de que la cuenca del Segura cuenta con "excelentes" reservas de agua y de que las desaladoras de esa Región están ahora paradas por la falta de demanda.

Según WWF la petición de Murcia es excesiva y parece hecha "no por necesidad". Ese agua, ha añadido el portavoz, podría ir a "las numerosas balsas que tienen en las explotaciones agrarias y que multiplican la capacidad de embalse en la cuenca".

Alberto Fernández ha mostrado el temor de la organización por que con esa política de "oferta desmedida" de agua se pone en riesgo la superación de los momentos de resequía, en los que se "estrujarán" las mínimas reservas del Tajo por Real Decreto con la excusa de los abastecimientos y el mantenimiento de cultivos leñosos.

En la actualidad las reservas apenas llegan el 50%, por lo que WWF considera que es injustificado y arriesgado trasvasar tanta agua al Segura.

El portavoz de WWF ha añadido que el trasvase "bombardea" la política del "Plan Agua" del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente Rural y Marino (MARM), que apuesta por las desaladoras para paliar los déficit. 

El acuerdo de envío de agua "se ha tomado deprisa y corriendo, antes de que se apruebe en el nuevo Plan de cuenca, y supone -ha agregado WWF- un desprecio hacia los caudales ecológicos del Tajo aguas debajo de Entrepeñas".

La organización medioambiental ha señalado que a causa de los trasvases, el caudal que se libera hacia el Tajo medio es excesivamente bajo lo que constituye el principal factor de degradación del río.

"No existe fecha de aprobación del Plan del Tajo, lo que genera una situación de indefensión ante los trasvases, pues se están considerando las demandas y caudales ecológicos del obsoleto plan hidrológico anterior", ha explicado.

WWF espera que la Confederación del Tajo proponga un aumento de caudales ecológicos aguas abajo de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, que es imprescindible para alcanzar el buen estado ecológico que exige la Directiva Marco del Agua (DMA).

Esta organización no descarta la existencia de "fuertes presiones" para que no se conozcan públicamente los datos oficiales de los caudales ecológicos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No, es que lo que le salva al Gobierno Español la jeta es Gredos y las enormes cantidades de precipitación que se registran en las subcuencas del Tiétar y el Alagón en otoño, invierno y primavera


Pues gracias a eso el Tajo vive.

Si no fuera por Gredos, Sierra de Gata y lo que "arrebañe" también de Las Villuercas... Alcántara y Valdecañas sí que serían dos presas para dar de beber al sol, porque llenarse, no se llenarían en la vida  :Frown:

----------


## Comizo

ABC / TALAVERA 
Día 30/06/2011 comentariosLa Plataforma en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reina reclamó ayer al Gobierno de María Dolores de Cospedal que frene el «saqueo» al que, a su juicio, se ve sometido el río Tajo con los trasvases desde su cabecera a la cuenca del Segura. La Plataforma subrayó que Castilla-La Mancha no puede «permanecer indolente» mientras por el trasvase corre un caudal de 15 metros cúbicos por segundo y los embalses de la cuenca del Segura se encuentran al 69 por ciento de capacidad, con cerca de 770 hectómetros cúbicos embalsados.

El colectivo se quejó de que, pese a que estén garantizadas todas la demandas de abastecimiento y regadío en Levante, el Ministerio vaya a trasvasar al Segura este año 600 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, el máximo permitido por la ley.

«Con este saqueo de Entrepeñas y Buendía, se están llevando el agua que necesitaremos en la cuenca del Tajo en los próximos años», pues se aproxima un nuevo ciclo de sequía «que se extenderá durante cerca de un decenio», lamentó.

La Plataforma indicó que el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha «ha de velar por los intereses actuales de la cuenca del Tajo, pero también por los futuros», de modo que «debe exigir a la mayor brevedad al Ministerio la revisión de la regla de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura y la adopción de una política prudente con la gestión de la cabecera del Tajo».

http://www.abc.es/20110630/toledo/ab...-20110630.html

Venga, hay que moverse, a ver si Madrid despierta y para ésta situación.

----------


## Comizo

No sé como los defensores del trasvase pueden seguir haciéndolo viendo el lamentable estado del río en la Puebla de Montalban.
 Sobre decir que el río Tajo antes de la carnicería a la que es sometido, corría en ésta zona siendo un hervidero de vida, disfrutándola animales y personas.

Video del 6 de Julio/2011

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=tII96u_iuKI

 Texto que acompaña al video:

Cuatro de la tarde. Viento seco de julio. Sólo se mueven los camiones de las graveras que van y vienen llevándose las tripas del río. El río una vez fue el Tajo. Me gusta bajar al Tajo, al puente medieval de La Puebla de Montalbán, cruzando el canal de Castrejón, y sentarme un rato a la sombra de un álamo o de un taray. Hoy el Tajo lleva agua, un hilo, pero lleva agua. Anchura de poco más de cuatro metros, caudal ínfimo, verde espeso. Lo que antes fue cauce ahora es selva de atarfas, sauces, tarays, álamos. Charcos grandes donde boquean carpas, brillantes de sol y aceite. El puente se hunde porque cada vez hay menos agua. Los tajamares cortan el aire. Ya no hay agua. Contadero real de Castilla. Millones de ovejas de la Mesta cruzaron el Tajo sobre estos sillares. Ya no hay río, ya no hay ovejas, no hay historia, sólo las naves industriales que han levantado sin ningún rubor junto al puente; y la ruina que amenaza, como acosa a todo lo que despunta con un mínimo de belleza. Sólo un país tan inculto como éste puede tener en tal estado su patrimonio, ya sea el Tajo, ya sea el puente, ya sea el paisaje, el bosque de ribera. Los camiones pasan cargando arena y grava que chorrea. Es la sangre del Tajo, reguero de olvido. En el agua estancada suben burbujas de gas y cieno que rompen en espumas. El río hierve. A su alrededor las carpas buscando algo de oxígeno. Lo que queda de Tajo es un pudridero. De repente cruza un martín pescador. Un fogonazo metálico, el espíritu del Tajo hecho alas que vuela y vuela. Cuatro de la tarde. Viento seco de julio. 


http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com/2...-del-tajo.html

Una vergüenza

----------


## Comizo

sábado 9 de julio de 2011
Tajo-Segura: 26,5 m3/s




La gestión del Tajo vive instalada en una mentira, de la que es cómpice/autor el Gobierno de España, con la inestimable ayuda de las Comunidades autónomas. Es un saqueo en toda regla. El caudal que refleja el SAIH y que se marcha ahora mismo para no volver, podría abastecer a la vez a las áreas metropolitanas de Madrid y Barcelona. Es una cantidad enorme de agua, que nos hace falta en el Tajo, no dentro de unos años en el próximo ciclo seco, sino ahora mismo, con unos caudales "reales" circulantes en Aranjuez de 2-3 m3/s; en Toledo de unos 12 m3/s; en La Puebla de Montalbán de 4-5 m3/s y en Talavera de la Reina de 0-2 m3/s. Es decir, el río muerto, mientras el canal del Trasvase es el río más caudaloso del centro de la Península. Esto es una obscenidad, y retrata el grado de perversión de la política en España, donde se realza el valor de unas Comunidades, en este caso del Mediteráneo, frente a las del interior. Los ríos son vida, pero el agua es ante todo riqueza, y se está yendo a espuertas. Casi 27 m3/s es una cantidad enorme, el máximo que da el canal del trasvase, 2,33 hm3/día, 16,3 hm3/semana, 72 hm3/mes. Estamos viviendo un capítulo más de la vergüenza en que se ha convertido, en que han convertido la historia del Tajo. 

http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com/2...a-265-m3s.html

----------


## Comizo

> sábado 9 de julio de 2011
> Tajo-Segura: 26,5 m3/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La gestión del Tajo vive instalada en una mentira, de la que es cómpice/autor el Gobierno de España, con la inestimable ayuda de las Comunidades autónomas. Es un saqueo en toda regla. El caudal que refleja el SAIH y que se marcha ahora mismo para no volver, podría abastecer a la vez a las áreas metropolitanas de Madrid y Barcelona. Es una cantidad enorme de agua, que nos hace falta en el Tajo, no dentro de unos años en el próximo ciclo seco, sino ahora mismo, con unos caudales "reales" circulantes en Aranjuez de 2-3 m3/s; en Toledo de unos 12 m3/s; en La Puebla de Montalbán de 4-5 m3/s y en Talavera de la Reina de 0-2 m3/s. Es decir, el río muerto, mientras el canal del Trasvase es el río más caudaloso del centro de la Península. Esto es una obscenidad, y retrata el grado de perversión de la política en España, donde se realza el valor de unas Comunidades, en este caso del Mediteráneo, frente a las del interior. Los ríos son vida, pero el agua es ante todo riqueza, y se está yendo a espuertas. Casi 27 m3/s es una cantidad enorme, el máximo que da el canal del trasvase, 2,33 hm3/día, 16,3 hm3/semana, 72 hm3/mes. Estamos viviendo un capítulo más de la vergüenza en que se ha convertido, en que han convertido la historia del Tajo. 
> 
> http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com/2...a-265-m3s.html


 El texto completo es una cita de un blog cuyo autor es Miguel Angel Sánchez, no es mío.

Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

Noticias agencias
La reserva en cabecera del Tajo baja 20 hm3 y está al 49,75 % de capacidad
18-07-2011 / 13:40 h

El embalse de Buendía ha perdido 15 hectómetros cúbicos en siete días y almacena 714, el 43,56 por ciento de su capacidad total, que es de 1.639 hectómetros cúbicos, según los datos facilitados hoy a Efe por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT).

El embalse de Entrepeñas dispone de 517 hectómetros, cinco menos que la semana pasada, con lo que la reserva es del 61,91 por ciento de su capacidad total, que es de 835 hectómetros.

Se trata de la primera medición desde que la Comisión de Explotación del Trasvase Tajo-Segura decidió que en los embalses de cabecera del Tajo hay 270,8 hectómetros cúbicos de agua disponibles para ser trasvasados a la cuenca del Segura en el próximo semestre.

Hace un año, los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo estaban al 48,34 por ciento de capacidad, con 1.196 hectómetros cúbicos almacenados.

En total, la cuenca del Tajo acumula 7.321 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, 150 menos que hace una semana, y está al 66,51 por ciento de su capacidad total, que es de 11.007 hectómetros cúbicos. EFE




http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=879237

----------


## labanda

Vistamonos de negro, ofreciendo luto a los embalses de entrepeñas y buendia, llevan más de 10 semanas desangrando estos embalses y despojando a sus pueblos del unico bien que poseen, mientras los politicos electos miran hacia otro lado, sabeedores de los favores comprometidos y de los trapos sucios que lavaran gracias al Tajo.

¿Llegara el dia en que paguen por las fechorias y desmanes hechos?, hoy Don Quijote no lucharia contra los molinos creyendolos gigantes, sino contra los especuladores y ladrones de agua que dejan esta tierra seca.

----------


## seguntino

se podria poner nombre al h. p. que esta permitiendo esto?

----------


## Varanya

Parece que por fin terminó la sangría.

Aforo en Canal:  (AC02) TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA 
Caudal: 0,00 m3/s

http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/saihtajo/d...?estacion=AC02

Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

> Parece que por fin terminó la sangría.
> 
> Aforo en Canal:  (AC02) TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA 
> Caudal: 0,00 m3/s
> 
> http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/saihtajo/d...?estacion=AC02
> 
> Saludos


Me alegro de que así sea pero no estes tan seguro; mientras no regresen las lluvias aun pueden volver a abrirlo.
Esperemos que la nueva temporada de aguas sea generosa este año, para todos.
Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Con lluvias o sin ellas, seguro que lo volverán a abrir

----------


## Azakán

Exactamente, llueva lo que llueva seguirán trasvasando. Y este mismo año es la prueba, ha faltado el canto de un duro para abrir compuertas en la Cuenca del Segura y se ha seguido trasvasando como nunca.
Esto es un derecho de pernada que tiene la Cuenca del Segura sobre la del Tajo caiga lo que caiga, hasta que alguna vez a algún gobierno estatal le de por hacer justicia.

----------


## Luján

> Exactamente, llueva lo que llueva seguirán trasvasando. Y este mismo año es la prueba, ha faltado el canto de un duro para abrir compuertas en la Cuenca del Segura y se ha seguido trasvasando como nunca.
> Esto es un derecho de pernada que tiene la Cuenca del Segura sobre la del Tajo caiga lo que caiga, hasta que alguna vez a algún gobierno estatal le de por hacer justicia.


¿Cómo hay que explicar que el agua (hablando de volúmenes) de la cuenca del Segura no riega (ni puede regar) los terrenos asignados al ATC, ni el agua del ATC riega (ni puede regar) los terrenos de la cuenca del Segura?

Son dos cuentas de agua separadas. Como dos cuencas en cuanto a dotación se trata.

----------


## arnau

> ¿Cómo hay que explicar que el agua (hablando de volúmenes) de la cuenca del Segura no riega (ni puede regar) los terrenos asignados al ATS, ni el agua del ATS riega (ni puede regar) los terrenos de la cuenca del Segura?
> 
> Son dos cuentas de agua separadas. Como dos cuencas en cuanto a dotación se trata.


Desconozco completamente el funcionamiento del que hablas Luján. ¿Te importaría aclararmelo? Con lo que dices, entiendo que el agua trasvasada riega una superficie independiente de la que riega el agua del rio Segura, ¿es así? 

Entonces, ¿la posibilidad de riego del area asignada al trasvase depende unicamente de las reservas en la cuenca del Tajo, independientemente de las propias del Segura? ¿Cabe la posibilidad de que los embalses del Segura desembalsen y se continue trasvasando igualmente?

----------


## Luján

> Desconozco completamente el funcionamiento del que hablas Luján. ¿Te importaría aclararmelo? Con lo que dices, entiendo que el agua trasvasada riega una superficie independiente de la que riega el agua del rio Segura, ¿es así? 
> 
> Entonces, ¿la posibilidad de riego del area asignada al trasvase depende unicamente de las reservas en la cuenca del Tajo, independientemente de las propias del Segura? ¿Cabe la posibilidad de que los embalses del Segura desembalsen y se continue trasvasando igualmente?


Pues sí.

La superficie regable por el SCRATS se riega exclusivamente con los volúmenes de agua trasvasada. Igualmente que las dotaciones para consumo humano. Sólo en caso de necesidad extrema está autorizado el riego con aguas del sistema cuenca.

Efectivamente, el riego del area ATS depende exclusivamente de los volúmenes aprobados de trasvase más la poca precipitación que puedan recoger las balsas de reparto.

Cabría la posibilidad de desembalse en el Segura y que el trasvase siguiera activo, pero es muy poco probable, porque si los embalses del Segura se llenan, el agua caida ayudará a regar, directamente, el suelo del area ATS. Además de que las precipitaciones también serían favorables a los embalses de cabecera. Este año casi se llegaa esa situación. El Cenajo ha estado a un grandísimo nivel, pero el ATS ha seguido en funcionamiento. Por otro lado, si los embalses y balsas de control del trasvase están al 100%, no se podría guardar el agua trasvasada. En este caso, como ocurrió el año pasado, el SCRAT suele pedir que salga el agua de Entrepeñas y Buendía para almacenarla a medio camino, en Alarcón.


Repásate los hilos que hablan del trasvase (tanto éste como otros en los subforos de Entrepeñas y Buendía). Allí encontrarás más información sobre la mecánica del trasvase.

----------


## Azakán

> ¿Cómo hay que explicar que el agua (hablando de volúmenes) de la cuenca del Segura no riega (ni puede regar) los terrenos asignados al ATC, ni el agua del ATC riega (ni puede regar) los terrenos de la cuenca del Segura?
> 
> Son dos cuentas de agua separadas. Como dos cuencas en cuanto a dotación se trata.


Pues exactamente a eso me refiero con el "derecho de pernada". Puro y bruto. 
¿O cómo describirías tú a unos regadíos en Córdoba, que en lugar de regarse con el agua del Guadalquivir, aun cuando en este río sobrase, tuvieran que regarse por ley con agua del Júcar (por ejemplo)?

----------


## Luján

> Pues exactamente a eso me refiero con el "derecho de pernada". Puro y bruto. 
> ¿O cómo describirías tú a unos regadíos en Córdoba, que en lugar de regarse con el agua del Guadalquivir, aun cuando en este río sobrase, tuvieran que regarse por ley con agua del Júcar (por ejemplo)?


A mí no me metas en esto.

Yo tengo mi opinión sobre la situación del ATS, sus demandas y requerimientos. Su justicia o injusticia.

Pero lo que te he mostrado es lo que hay, lo que dice la ley y lo que hay que cumplir. Lo demás, son opiniones personales. Y la mía ya la he mostrado en este foro.

----------


## arnau

> Pues sí.
> 
> La superficie regable por el SCRATS se riega exclusivamente con los volúmenes de agua trasvasada. Igualmente que las dotaciones para consumo humano. Sólo en caso de necesidad extrema está autorizado el riego con aguas del sistema cuenca.
> 
> Efectivamente, el riego del area ATS depende exclusivamente de los volúmenes aprobados de trasvase más la poca precipitación que puedan recoger las balsas de reparto.
> 
> Cabría la posibilidad de desembalse en el Segura y que el trasvase siguiera activo, pero es muy poco probable, porque si los embalses del Segura se llenan, el agua caida ayudará a regar, directamente, el suelo del area ATS. Además de que las precipitaciones también serían favorables a los embalses de cabecera. Este año casi se llegaa esa situación. El Cenajo ha estado a un grandísimo nivel, pero el ATS ha seguido en funcionamiento. Por otro lado, si los embalses y balsas de control del trasvase están al 100%, no se podría guardar el agua trasvasada. En este caso, como ocurrió el año pasado, el SCRAT suele pedir que salga el agua de Entrepeñas y Buendía para almacenarla a medio camino, en Alarcón.
> 
> 
> Repásate los hilos que hablan del trasvase (tanto éste como otros en los subforos de Entrepeñas y Buendía). Allí encontrarás más información sobre la mecánica del trasvase.


Gracias por la información, es que estuve indagando un poco por este hilo, pero encontré mucha discusión y poca información práctica. Me parece curioso ese planteamiento del trasvase, nunca hubiese imaginado que fincionaba así.

----------


## Azakán

> A mí no me metas en esto.
> 
> Yo tengo mi opinión sobre la situación del ATS, sus demandas y requerimientos. Su justicia o injusticia.
> 
> Pero lo que te he mostrado es lo que hay, lo que dice la ley y lo que hay que cumplir. Lo demás, son opiniones personales. Y la mía ya la he mostrado en este foro.



Ok, pues mi opinión es que es un derecho de pernada, un robo institucionalizado, saqueo del débil para dárselo al fuerte, etc.
Que no es el único caso, desde luego, en este país de pandereta.

----------


## Comizo

Europa Press | Toledo
Actualizado lunes 12/09/2011 22:04 
La consejera de Fomento de Castilla-La Mancha, Marta García de la Calzada, ha anunciado que el Gobierno de María Dolores de Cospedal reivindicará un cambio del Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) de 2005, que modificó el de 2001, y que elaborará una nueva estrategia para la cuenca del Tajo.

Durante su comparecencia en las Cortes regionales para dar cuenta de la política que seguirá su departamento durante los próximos cuatro años, la consejera ha anunciado su compromiso con una nueva forma de entender la política de aguas en Castilla-La Mancha "ajena a la demagogia y al continuo enfrentamiento estéril".

Es por ello que ha aprovechado su presencia en el Parlamento regional para pedir el apoyo "presente y futuro" con el objetivo de trabajar para que la región tenga agua de calidad y en cantidad suficiente.

Según ha aseverado, para este Gobierno la defensa del agua es una "prioridad" y "lo haremos con firmeza, pero bajo la estrategia del acuerdo, y no de la confrontación".

Dicho esto, ha manifestado que es necesario restituir el espíritu del PHN del año 2001, que fue objeto de un "gran consenso" y logró la "casi total" adhesión de las comunidades autónomas. Ese plan, ha dicho, demostró que era posible el reparto de recursos hídricos, de modo que toda España y, muy particular, Castilla-La Mancha, tuviera garantizada sus necesidades hídricas actuales y futuras.

Por lo tanto, ha adelantado que la Consejería reivindicará un cambio del PHN de 2005, una reforma del Gobierno de Zapatero que "dejó nuevamente al Tajo como único río cedente de agua en España", y que ha demostrado ser un "fracaso", porque "no ha contribuido a establecer una paz hidráulica" sino que, "ha reabierto viejas heridas en este asunto entre comunidades autónomas y usuarios".

Aprovechando que los planes hidrológicos de demarcación están en pleno proceso de tramitación, en muchos casos, en fase inicial, la consejera ha dejado claro que la Consejería sabrá negociar siendo "firmes" en la negociación. "Esperamos que Gobierno de España que salga de las urnas después del 20 de noviembre muestre ese talante dialogante y tenga espíritu de resolver -de una vez por todas- los conflictos en materia de aguas".

Respecto al trasvase Tajo-Segura, ha aseverado que esta cuestión no puede centrarse únicamente en fijar una "línea roja" en los embalses de cabecera, "a cuya elevación no se renunciará", sino en establecer unas nuevas reglas de explotación -"que han aportado seguridad a la caótica situación anterior-, proponiendo la elevación de su rango, para dotar a las decisiones de mayor seguridad jurídica, satisfaciendo así las necesidades de abastecimiento a la población como al resto de usos que precise la región.

El Gobierno de Cospedal requerirá a la Confederación para que se respeten los caudales ambientales de los ríos de la demarcación y, muy concretamente, los del caude principal, a su paso por Aranjuez, Toledo y Talavera; "pero no de cualquier modo, sino con aguas de calidad".

En este contexto, ha avanzado que su Consejería iniciará un proceso negociador con los municipios afectados de cara a garantizar tanto el abastecimiento como la sostenibilidad financiera de las infraestructuras.

Respecto al Júcar, el Gobierno reivindicará la puesta en marcha de las infraestructuras que se encuentran paralizadas y en cuanto al Segura, hará especial hincapié en el desarrollo de las concesiones e infraestructuras hidráulicas en la cuenca del Segura, en la región, para reparar una histórica situación "discriminatoria" para con esta zona.


Mucho me temo que ésta vez el Tajo está en serio peligro de muerte definitiva. No tanto por el color político previsible en Noviembre, sino por la actuación de ésta persona, cuyo marido ya intervino decisivamente en la promoción del trasvase actual, condenado por casos de corrupción y con bastantes intereses inmobiliarios de Levante.

Aaayyyy Tajo, Tajito, qué mal te veo.

----------


## Comizo

...que explica la evolución legislativa del trasvase, los datos erróneos sobre los que se basa, y los engaños de la norma de explotación del mismo.

 Es interesante, en mi opinión, que la gente que esté interesada o símplemente tenga curiosidad de aprender (muy sano) se lo lea, aunque tenga que dedicarle un buen rato.

Lo he encontrado por casualidad, pero creo que aclara muchas cosas.
yo hasta ahora habia leído algunos, pero éste en concreto no.

http://antonioalmazangarcia.blogspot...0Tajo%20Segura

----------


## Salut

> Esto es un derecho de pernada que tiene la Cuenca del Segura sobre la del Tajo caiga lo que caiga, hasta que alguna vez a algún gobierno estatal le de por hacer justicia.


Caiga lo que caiga no... si en el Tajo llueve mucho, en ningun caso se podrá trasvasar más de 600 hm3. Si en el Tajo llueve poco, no se puede trasvasar una gota. El problema es, simple y llanamente, que para las situaciones _normales_ no ha querido calcular bien las necesidades ambientales del Tajo. Pero esto es algo que está pendiente de cambio (salvo que "alguien" se salte totalmente las directivas europeas).





> La superficie regable por el SCRATS se riega exclusivamente con los volúmenes de agua trasvasada. Igualmente que las dotaciones para consumo humano. Sólo *en caso de necesidad extrema está autorizado el riego con aguas del sistema cuenca*.


Quiero destacar esto muy especialmente. Porque aquí todo el mundo pinta a la cuenca del Segura como beneficiaria del Trasvase, cuando en realidad los regadíos tradicionales del Segura sufren la detracción de caudales (a veces legal, a veces ilegal) que se hace para los del SCRATS....

En vez de demonizar a todos los del Segura, póngase el punto de mira en el SCRATS. 





> Pues exactamente a eso me refiero con el "derecho de pernada". Puro y bruto. 
> ¿O cómo describirías tú a unos regadíos en Córdoba, que en lugar de regarse con el agua del Guadalquivir, aun cuando en este río sobrase, tuvieran que regarse por ley con agua del Júcar (por ejemplo)?


Esto es la demagogia de siempre, respondida mil veces. Si se diera al SCRATS agua del Segura, los pantanos de nuestro río se vaciarían en menos de un año y después debería ponerse el trasvase a toda máquina para suplir no sólo al SCRATS, sino también a los regantes tradicionales.

En la cuenca del Segura NO sobra agua. De heco hay un déficit estructural grandísimo, porque además de las mamarrachadas del SCRATS también sufrimos las de algunas comunidades de regantes del _sistema cuenca_ y del descontrol urbanístico. *El río Segura es tan víctima de este desaguisado como el río Tajo*, o incluso más, así que menos tontería con esto de las 4 migajas que se han podido ahorrar estos últimos 2 años.

----------


## cantarin

Ciertamente Luján mucha gente tiene esta laguna porque no lo ha leido en las taitantas veces que se ha dicho.

Lo único cierto es que ésto seguirá hastí hasta que el Gobierno Central de Turno meta mano en el asunto y modifique las cosas y las racionalice.  El problema es que mientras vaya funcionando no lo harán, por no jorobar a 10000 personas no van a fastidiar a 2000000 de personas, la diferencia es chula. Aunque la inmensa mayoría pensemos que es necesario una racionalización del tema.

Habrá que esperar.

saludos.

Pd. No se han trasvasado los 300 hm3 ni de casualidad. Por Consiguiente, se volverá a abrir.

----------


## cantarin

Ojo!!!!

Sigue saliendo agua para el trasvase desde Alarcón... Estarán de obras ya.

----------


## Comizo

Los agricultores exigen al PP que prohíba a De Cospedal tocar el Tajo-Segura



F. J. B. 
El portavoz de la Federación Provincial de Comunidades de Regantes de la Provincia y de Riegos de Levante, Ángel Urbina, exigió ayer a Mariano Rajoy que frene en seco las aspiraciones de la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, de revisar los aportes que llegan a la provincia desde el Tajo a través del trasvase. Urbina salió así al paso de las intenciones del gobierno castellano-manchego que pretende, si el PP llega al Gobierno, recuperar el PHN de 2001 que contemplaba revisar las transferencias del Tajo, pero sin incluir el trasvase del Ebro ni el Júcar-Vinalopó desde Cortes de Pallás. Lo que ha impedido contar con agua de calidad para recuperar los acuíferos y un derroche de 400 millones. 
El portavoz de los regantes recordó que el trasvase sigue en precario, y apuntó que 35.000 familias y 35.000 hectáreas que alimentan la industria agroalimentaria de la provincia dependen del agua del Tajo que "sigue llegando a cuentagotas", subrayó Urbina. Los agricultores rompieron con el Gobierno pero tampoco se fían de Rajoy.
http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...a/1168299.html

 No es De Cospedal, es Cospedal a secas, que se pone el De para parecer más de alcurnia.

 "Nada, nada, que se le prohiba, y si no que la enchironen" imagino que pensarán.

----------


## cantarin

> Los agricultores exigen al PP que prohíba a De Cospedal tocar el Tajo-Segura
> 
> agua del Tajo que "sigue llegando a cuentagotas", subrayó Urbina.


¡¡antes se pilla a un mentiroso que a un cojo!!!

100 hm3 que han llegado al levante en Julio y Agosto son con cuentagotas... Señores hablemos con propiedad que son 100 estadios Santiago Bernabeu Repletos de agua. Que personaje puede llamar eso "con cuentagotas"

Si realmente llegara con cuentagotas la cosa estaría mucho mejor, porque se racionalizaría las cosas y se pondría mas control a los abusos que todos sabemos que hay, porque hay informes publicados en éste foro que así lo demuestran.

Mientras que Cospedal callaba porque estaba en oposición era buena, ahora ya hay que quitarla las ideas... Esperemos que realmente lo lleve a cabo y se racionalicen las cosas.

Creo que esos que dicen que llega el agua del Tajo a "cuentagotas" mas bien son insaciables y cada día hacen honor a ese titulillo que yo les puse hace tiempo "vampiros del Agua".

Un Saludo.

Pd. Gracias Comizo por subirnos el texto porque madre de deu!!!

----------


## Comizo

He leído en otro artículo que se ha batido el record de agua enviada por el trasvase. pero ahora no puedo buscarlo. Por la noche lo intentaré. Y eso que es a cuentagotas. !!Como se manipulan los datos para soliviantar al personal!!.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Comizo

Yo en el tiempo que llevo mirando no he visto nunca el canal de trasvase con más de 26 m3/s como he visto en ésta época. Ciertamente como se manipulan los datos, de verdad que es de llorar y no poder soltar ni gota.

----------


## Comizo

He encontrado el mensaje, pero el record es desde el 2005.
 El texto es:

De enero a junio de 2011 se desembalsaron 151,8 hectómetros cúbicos con dirección a Levante, la mayor derivación de agua aprobada para un primer semestre desde 2005
El cambio de modelo de gestión del Tajo-Segura por el momento no ha supuesto una reducción de las cantidades de agua que se llevan a Murcia y la Comunidad Valenciana. Sólo de enero a junio se derivaron 151,8 hectómetros cúbicos a Levante, una cifra que no se superaba en un primer semestre desde 2005. En 2010 se trasvasaron 148,9 hectómetros, en 2009 133,6 y en los años anteriores no se superó la barrera de los cien, si bien es cierto que coincidió con un periodo de sequía especialmente duro en los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo. Hay que tener en cuenta que cada hectómetro equivale a un Bernabeu lleno de agua. 
Los dos últimos años las lluvias han sido más intensas y de eso se han beneficiado en el Levante, donde tienen los embalses más llenos. En primavera llegaron a superar los 800 hectómetros cúbicos embalsados en la cuenca del Segura, lo que les puso al 70% de su capacidad. También las lluvias han aumentado los niveles de los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía en el Tajo, que en abril superaron los 1.300 hectómetros, lo que les hizo estar al 52% de su capacidad. La operación deja como fórmula que cuanto más agua hay en los embalses de cabecera y más agua hay en los embalses del Levante, también corre más agua por el Tajo-Segura para ir de unos pantanos a otros.
Y más que podría haber ido, porque la Comisión de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura puso un tope máximo de 262,2 hectómetros para trasvasar durante el primer semestre del año. Finalmente sólo se derivaron 151, que son un 57% del total disponible. Y es que con este nuevo sistema los desembalses se van concretando poco a poco, según las demandas reales a lo largo del semestre. Luego se hace un control a posteriori de su destino y uso.   

http://www.latribunadetoledo.es/noti...78CE9D2B51FB2E

----------


## cantarin

Bueno tenemos 11 años para verlo en la CHS

http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...rtediario.html

Buscando en la última fila"

"Parte Global de Trasvase"
Parte Global de Trasvase  (20,16 KB)

Ahi están todo lo enviado y lo que se envio cada año, por mes y el acumulado del año. Ya veremos que ocurre en años sucesivos si no vienen las lluvias como así es de esperar.

Saludos.

----------


## Azakán

*Un año más, el río Tajo al servicio del Levante*

En el año hidrológico 2010/11, cerrado el pasado 30 de septiembre, la cabecera del río Tajo recibió unas aportaciones de 765,68 hm3, y se trasvasaron al Segura 364 hm3, lo que supone el 47,54% del total de las aportaciones. La cabecera del Tajo comenzó el año hidrológico con 1.107,43 hm3, al 44,75% y lo termina con 1.074 hm3, al 43,41%. Esta situación contrasta con la del conjunto de la cuenca del Tajo, que al final del año hidrológico se encontraba al 56,62% de su capacidad, y más aún con los embalses del tramo inferior del Tajo, al 63,25% , es decir, casi 20 puntos porcentuales más de reserva.
  Ha sido un año donde se ha trasvasado toda el agua posible hacia el Segura , pese a que en dicha cuenca este año hidrológico ha sido sobresaliente, con unas aportaciones de 465,51 hm3, el segundo mejor de los últimos 32 años hidrológicos, sólo superado por el anterior año hidrológico, el 2009/10, con 652,943 hm3. Por tanto, este ciclo excepcional en el Segura, que ha dejado los embalses al final de este año hidrológico con 649,087 hm3, al 56,88%, no ha servido en absoluto para que el ministerio de Medio Ambiente realizase una gestión comedida de la cabecera del Tajo , pese a que el agua trasvasada no ha sido utilizada en muchos de los casos, existiendo a fecha 30 de septiembre “reconocidos” 103,235 hm3 del Tajo almacenados en los embalses del Segura, es decir, agua trasvasada “en exceso” , agua no empleada, que supone un 28,36% de lo trasvasado. Y eso sin contar lo “guardado” en balsas y pequeños embalses repartidos por el denominado “postrasvase”.
  Desde la Plataforma en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche, de Talavera de la Reina queremos denunciar un año más la gestión de la cabecera del Tajo , gestión que condena a muerte al tramo medio entre Aranjuez y Talavera de la Reina, donde el río este año, como muchos desde que comenzó a operar el trasvase Tajo-Segura, no ha tenido prácticamente caudal circulante en muchos tramos. Denunciamos y pedimos la revisión inmediata de la Regla de Explotación del Trasvase ; y denunciamos que se ha perdido la oportunidad de aprovechar este último ciclo húmedo para subir los niveles de Entrepeñas y Buendía por encima de los 1.500 hm3; ahora, encarando un nuevo ciclo seco, en poco tiempo volveremos a ver los embalses de cabecera en mínimos, sin capacidad de satisfacer las demandas de caudales que se establezcan en el nuevo Plan de cuenca, así como los abastecimientos a poblaciones.
   Desde la Plataforma exigimos cordura y altura de miras a la Administración central, que aparece interesada en trasvasar cuanta más agua mejor antes de que quede vigente el nuevo Plan de cuenca; y pedimos al gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha que trabaje para la derogación del trasvase Tajo-Segura , que tanto daño ha hecho, hace y continuará haciendo si no se remedia, a esta tierra. Castilla-La Mancha continuará mutilada mientras el Tajo siga siendo un río gestionado en y para otro territorio. Y eso no se puede silenciar ni olvidar.  

http://www.nuevaalcarria.com/jopinio...128103-riotajo

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compi

Yo puse esos datos primeros en el otro hilo de No al trasvase, dichos por televisión. 

Pero cierto, no hay guardado reservas cuando ha habido un ciclo humedo, que Dios nos pille confesados!!!!

Pero lo que nadie, y digo nadie, nos podrá acusar ES QUE LO HEMOS DICHO HASTA LA SACIEDAD!!!!!!!!!!

3 Años le doy a Entrepeñas para verle por debajo de los 300 hm3, y de ahí a los 100 hm3 un año casi sin lluvias. Pero... enviemos agua al levante...

así nos va

----------


## Comizo

---El "inadmisible" trasvase Tajo-Segura
Un borrador de Medio Ambiente reduce a la mitad el caudal al Levante 

El trasvase Tajo-Segura no se vio realmente amenazado por el fallido Estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha, que pretendía acabar con él. La amenaza real para la obra radicaba en el Plan de la Cuenca del Tajo, el documento que bajo llaves prepara Medio Ambiente que reparte el agua. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo ha publicado en su web un borrador del plan según el cual habría que reducir a la mitad el caudal máximo que se puede trasvasar a Murcia y Alicante. El ministerio desautorizó el texto y ordenó retirarlo. Fuentes del departamento apuntaron que la publicación parecía una jugarreta. A un mes de las elecciones, el texto era una bomba electoral para los socialistas en Valencia y Murcia.

El borrador del plan de cuenca destaca que la entrada de agua en los pantanos de los que nace el trasvase ha caído un 47% en el periodo 1980-2006 respecto al 1959-1979, cuando se diseñó la obra. El texto señala que desde 1980 la cabecera del Tajo sufre un déficit "no admisible". Para evitarlo, plantea ampliar de 240 hectómetros cúbicos a 400 la reserva no trasvasable de los embalses. Además, aumenta el caudal ecológico del Tajo en Aranjuez (que sube de seis metros cúbicos por segundo a 10) y se prepara para el crecimiento de la demanda en Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha. Con todo eso, dice que lo único admisible sería un trasvase en años normales de entre 91 y 134 hectómetros cúbicos al año. El máximo en años húmedos quedaría en 324 hectómetros cúbicos. Esto supone recortar a la mitad los caudales actuales. El máximo trasvasable es de 600 hectómetros cúbicos (solo se llegó en 2000). El máximo previsto sería menor que el trasvase del último año hidrológico, cuando el acueducto envió 364 hectómetros.

La directora general del Agua, Marta Morén, consideró que alguien había cometido un error al publicar este "documento de trabajo". Según Morén, que conoció por este diario la publicación del texto, el trasvase se reduce ahí tanto "porque no tiene en cuenta las posibilidades de la reutilización en Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha". "Hemos pedido informes al Cedex [un centro de estudios de Fomento] y sin esos el plan no está completo". Morén negó que su intención sea rebajar a la mitad el trasvase. El secretario de Estado de Agua, Josep Puxeu, también desautorizó el borrador. El Gobierno lleva años de retraso en la elaboración de los planes de cuenca pero ya ha avisado de que no terminará esta legislatura los más polémicos, Tajo, Júcar y Segura. Después del 20-N, si hay una mayoría popular, será Rajoy quien tenga que cuadrar el rompecabezas entre sus barones. El trasvase abastece a 2,5 millones de Murcia, Alicante y Almería y da agua a 70.000 regantes. Abierto en 1979, la polémica sobre él no ha hecho más que crecer.

Castilla-La Mancha ve cómo en algunos meses el trasvase lleva más agua que la que discurre hacia Portugal (ocurrió este verano). Miguel Ángel Sánchez, de la plataforma en Defensa del Tajo, mostró su satisfacción por el contenido: "Dice claramente que se abusa del Tajo y que hay que cambiar las reglas de explotación". Aunque el ministerio niegue validez al texto, es relevante porque son los cálculos de los técnicos de la confederación. Cualquier rebaja generará polémica.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pisoc_3/Tes---


 Chuck Norris calienta en la banda...

----------


## FEDE

Noticia sacada de hispagua.cedex.es
http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/97886

*El Ministerio tranquiliza a los regantes sobre los recortes del Tajo-Segura*

Lun, 24/10/2011
Información

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente Rural y Marino ha tranquilizado a los regantes restando importancia al borrador del nuevo Plan de Cuenca del Tajo que salió a la luz -estuvo expuesto durante un tiempo en la página de internet de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo- y que ha alarmado y causado malestar a todo el sector al contener que el caudal máximo para trasvasar se reducía a la mitad. Unos recortes que afectarían de lleno a la provincia de Alicante y también a Murcia. 

Representantes del organismo estatal han mantenido conversaciones con representantes de regantes a quienes apuntaron que el borrador que se publicó «no es una postura oficial del Ministerio». Desde Medio Ambiente, destacaron el carácter de «borrador» del documento y se hizo referencia a que el Plan Hidrológico del Tajo es un proyecto que se está llevando a cabo desde hace tiempo y no se va a tomar una decisión en un corto periodo de tiempo -antes de las elecciones-. 

Los regantes ya saben que es un problema que tendrán que solucionar quien esté en el Gobierno más allá del 20-N y por ello, a partir de esta semana desde la Federación Provincial de Comunidades de Regantes tienen la intención de hacer que los políticos se posicionen claramente con el tema del agua y digan cuál es su postura al respecto de éste y otros trasvases; y eso antes de las elecciones. Así, además del mantenimiento del caudal en el trasvase Tajo-Segura, quedan pendientes el tema del Júcar-Vinalopó y el trasvase del Ebro, algo, esto último, «de lo que ningún político habla ya», apuntó el portavoz del organismo, Ángel Urbina. 

Además, ya han pedido la constitución, de nuevo, de la Comisión Provincial del Agua. Dependiente de la Diputación Provincial de Alicante, esta comisión fue durante años un foro para debatir los problemas hídricos de la provincia. En él tenían cabida regantes, políticos y universidades, entre otros de la provincia, no obstante dejó de convocarse hace unos siete años, según recuerdan desde la Federación Provincial. 

El portavoz de la entidad explicó que ya existía un interés por retomar esta comisión con la llegada a la Diputación de Luisa Pastor y ahora, a raíz de lo que ha pasado, hay una clara intención de convocarla lo más rápido posible. De hecho, a partir de hoy, los regantes piensan encaminar sus acciones hasta este fin. 

En la misma dirección se moverán otros colectivos como la Asociación de Jóvenes agricultores de Alicante (Asaja). El presidente del colectivo, Eladio Aniorte destacó ayer lo catastrófico que sería que el borrador se hiciese realidad. Aniorte apuntó que únicamente se podrían disponer de unos 190 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que «no cubre ni la mitad de las necesidades, ya que unos 120 hectómetros son para beber». 

El responsable, que apuntó que el documento de hacerse real sería «una injusticia», señaló que «quieren ir eliminando el trasvase sea como sea y nosotros no lo podemos permitir, sobre todo, mientras haya agua. De ella dependen miles y miles de familias y de jornales, ya que se han creado muchas infraestructuras que dependen de esta agua exclusivamente». 

Eladio Aniorte se refirió a las numerosas explotaciones que dependen del trasvase, como en muchos lugares de la Vega Baja, como San Miguel de Salinas o Albatera. El representante de los jóvenes agricultores alicantinos se refirió al derecho que tiene Alicante al agua. «Esta es para que ellos la gasten primero que nosotros, pero después es nuestra. Además, pagamos por el agua un precio muy alto», apuntó el responsable de Asaja.

*Está claro que hasta que no pasen las elecciones no se sabrá lo que va a pasar, mientras tanto los políticos tantos unos como los otros en cada lugar dirán lo que les conviene.

*Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Comizo

Eso es lo que me temo, ya que el borrador publicado parece ser que es una maniobra para perjudicar a determinado pertido en una región concreta, da igual quien, al contrario hubiera sucedido igual.

La pena es que el plan era muy generoso, concediendo 100 Hm3 aproximadamente para trasvasar; cuando las necesidades del río, incluído el abastecimiento a Madrid y teniendo en cuenta la pluviosidad de 30 años para acá, no debería de permitir trasvasar nada.

Ahora creo que van a exprimir el trasvase como un limón, los votos murcianos son muy poderosos.

----------


## FEDE

Noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...trasvases.aspx

*Toledo publica el borrador de la CHT que propone reducir los trasvases*

*El alcalde de Toledo, Emiliano García-Page, ha repartido hoy un resumen del borrador de plan de cuenca que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT) colgó y retiró de su página web el viernes, texto que propone aumentar la reserva de la cabecera del río y reducir los trasvases al Segura. 

*
*24/10/2011* (Noticia leida 26 veces)
*EFE.-* García-Page (PSOE) ha anunciado además que publicará este documento en la página web del Ayuntamiento de Toledo, pues considera necesario abrir el debate entre todos los ciudadanos de localidades de la cuenca del Tajo. 

El alcalde ha sugerido que el Ministerio retiró el documento para que no se mezcle en el debate electoral, pero ha recalcado que no es una cuestión de partidos políticos, sino de política territorial, pues el río Tajo "está muerto". 

El documento de trabajo que ha repartido el alcalde de Toledo plantea situar el umbral de emergencia de los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo en 400 hectómetros cúbicos, cuando ahora está en 240. 

Por debajo de los 400 hectómetros cúbicos, sólo se enviaría agua al Segura para el abastecimiento humano, en una cantidad estimada en unos 100 hectómetros cúbicos al año. 

Asimismo, apuesta por limitar el caudal medio de derivación de agua a la cuenca del Segura a 23 hectómetros cúbicos al mes cuando el volumen almacenado en la cabecera del Tajo esté por debajo de 1.500 hectómetros. 

De este modo, se podrían trasvasar 276 hectómetros año, cuando el máximo permitido por las actuales normas de explotación del trasvase es de 600 hectómetros cúbicos. 

El borrador también plantea aumentar el caudal ecológico del río con el horizonte de 2021, para lo que fija veinte puntos de medición. 

El incremento sería de un 40% en Toledo, donde pasaría de 10 metros cúbicos por segundo a 14, y aún mayor en Aranjuez, donde subiría de 6 metros cúbicos por segundo a 10,86. 

En Talavera se mediría por primera vez el caudal del río, con un mínimo ecológico de 15,92 metros cúbicos por segundo. 

En el borrador, la CHT sostiene que las reglas de explotación actuales son incompatibles con el cumplimiento de la directiva marco del agua de la UE, que entrará en vigor en 2015. 

Con las nuevas reglas que propone, la CHT considera que se atendería a todas las demandas de la cuenca del Tajo y se garantizaría un volumen mínimo de excedentes trasvasables cada año superior a los 200 hectómetros cúbicos. 

No obstante, el propio borrador reconoce que el cumplimiento de los caudales mínimos en Aranjuez, Toledo y Talavera en 2021 reduciría los excedentes trasvasables. 

El alcalde de Toledo ha manifestado que este documento debe ser "la línea roja" que no se puede traspasar y ha llamado a todos los partidos políticos y al Gobierno de María Dolores de Cospedal a estudiar lo que dice el borrador y a considerarlo "la piedra angular" o incluso "la biblia" de la política para recuperar el río Tajo. 

A su juicio, el río tiene que doblar su caudal para cumplir los requisitos que establece la Unión Europea, pues él está de acuerdo con satisfacer las necesidades de agua del Levante español, pero, para eso, para que haya "agua para todos", primero "tiene que existir río". 

El alcalde ha aprovechado para pedir a la Comunidad de Madrid que piense en "las necesidades imperiosas" que va a tener para mantener el agua limpia y cumplir los niveles de depuración mínimos.

----------


## FEDE

Noticia sacada de agroinformacion.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...referente.aspx

*Junta de CLM subraya que quiere agua en cantidad y calidad y uso preferente*

*El portavoz del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, Leandro Esteban, ha recalcado hoy que el Ejecutivo regional quiere "agua en cantidad y calidad" para la comunidad autónoma y que se respete la prioridad de la cuenca cedente en el uso del agua del río Tajo. 

*
*24/10/2011* (Noticia leida 26 veces)
*EFE.-* Esteban, que se ha reunido con los empresarios talaveranos, ha sido preguntado por el documento de trabajo sobre el plan de cuenca del Tajo que plantea aumentar la reserva no trasvasable en la cabecera del río y reducir los trasvases al Segura. 

El consejero ha subrayado que "no se puede hacer una planificación hidrológica si no es contemplando todo un país completo" y ha abogado por trabajar con el río Tajo "desde la unidad, pero para eso hay que tener también generosidad y altura de miras". 

Leandro Esteban ha hecho un llamamiento a "la sensatez" y ha opinado que siempre ha sido clara la posición del actual Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha y del Partido Popular ante el trasvase Tajo-Segura y la planificación sobre la explotación del río Tajo. 

Siempre hemos pedido "agua en calidad y cantidad para Castilla-La Mancha y con el principio fundamental básico de la prioridad de la cuenca cedente, principios fundamentales, claros, básicos y además solidarios", ha afirmado. 

El portavoz ha criticado "las veleidades de fragmentar y fraccionar la planificación hidrológica que el Gobierno de Zapatero ha llevado a cabo en los últimos siete años", porque para Castilla-La Mancha "han representado la pérdida de siete años", sostiene Esteban. 

Ha recordado que el Plan Hidrológico Nacional que hizo el Partido Popular "puso de acuerdo a muchos ciudadanos en este país" y opina que la solución al conflicto del agua está en "una planificación hidrológica integral y en la defensa de lo común", para evitar lo ocurrido estos años que ha sido, sostiene, "un agravio detrás de otro".

----------


## ben-amar

> Noticia sacada de hispagua.cedex.es
> http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/97886
> 
> *El Ministerio tranquiliza a los regantes sobre los recortes del Tajo-Segura*
> 
> 
> *Está claro que hasta que no pasen las elecciones no se sabrá lo que va a pasar, mientras tanto los políticos tantos unos como los otros en cada lugar dirán lo que les conviene.
> 
> *Saludos



¿que mas da como vaya el Tajo? El gobierno tranquiliza a los regantes del trasvase. Entre el constitucional y el gobierno quieren asegurar agua a porrillo para estos.

Eso cuando las reservas de agua del Segura dispone de 516 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, 23 más que en 2009-2010

La Cuenca del Segura inicia el año hidrológico con 516 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, 23 más que en 2009-2010

http://www.iagua.es/

----------


## Azakán

Así es el caso inaudito del Tajo, el río mártir. 
Lo que algunos venimos clamando en una lucha de décadas. 
Esta vez un pequeño rayo de luz consiguió traspasar los cerrojos.

Todavía tardará algo más la verdad en imponerse a la censura. Pero la veremos.

----------


## Comizo

> Así es el caso inaudito del Tajo, el río mártir. 
> Lo que algunos venimos clamando en una lucha de décadas. 
> Esta vez un pequeño rayo de luz consiguió traspasar los cerrojos.
> 
> Todavía tardará algo más la verdad en imponerse a la censura. Pero la veremos.


 Yo soy bastante pesimista. El partido que tiene todas las papeletas para gobernar dentro de poco tiene un amplio vivero de votos en Levante, y además, su candidato a Presidente de gobierno, ha mantenido su poder en el partido gracias al decidido apoyo de los barones de éstas zonas si no hoy el candidato serío otro, mejor dicho: otra.

Por tanto, van a dejar el Tajo hecho unos zorros. Ya sabes "Agua para votos".

Lo único que le puede salvar al Tajo es que las leyes de Bruselas no permitan el saqueo del río; y como siempre digo, la presión aplastante de los ribereños, cosa que masivamente no se ha producido, sobre todo hecho la culpa a Madrid, que ha actuado irresponsablemente como si el río no fuera vital para su desarrollo. El movimiento de Madrid en contra del trasvase sería definitivo.

Ahora sí, a medio plazo estoy seguro que la gente explotará y de una manera u otra recuperará lo expoliado.

----------


## Azakán

El partido que tiene todas las papeletas para gobernar lleva prometiendo años por activa y por pasiva que "va a solucionar todos los problemas del agua con un pacto nacional". Mucha gente por aquí también se lo cree totalmente, prueba de ello es la presidenta que hay en C-LM.
Pues a ver cómo se las apaña el partido que tiene todas las papeletas para gobernar, para conseguir ese "pacto nacional" y que sea justo de verdad, porque sino igual se encuentra con que surja el nacionalismo en el mismo centro del país.

----------


## Comizo

> El partido que tiene todas las papeletas para gobernar lleva prometiendo años por activa y por pasiva que "va a solucionar todos los problemas del agua con un pacto nacional". Mucha gente por aquí también se lo cree totalmente, prueba de ello es la presidenta que hay en C-LM.
> Pues a ver cómo se las apaña el partido que tiene todas las papeletas para gobernar, para conseguir ese "pacto nacional" y que sea justo de verdad, porque sino igual se encuentra con que surja el nacionalismo en el mismo centro del país.


 Pues ya sabes como se las van a apañar, venga trasvases.

 Esta fué la promesa electoral, que se va a cumplir lo antes posible que ayudó al vuelco electoral:

Regularización de pozos
También se comprometió ante el sector a suprimir las sanciones a los agricultores de Castilla-La Mancha por regar o por trabajar sus tierras, como está sucediendo en la actualidad. «Llevamos pidiendo la regularización de los pozos desde hace años y, ahora, a dos meses de las elecciones, el PSOE viene a contarnos que los van a regularizar», se lamentó.

La líder regional del PP anunció además que la la máxima inversión en la Consejería de Agricultura del Gobierno del Partido Popular irá destinada a comercializar los productos de Castilla-La Mancha, «a tener unas cooperativas fuertes, a impulsar las sociedades agrarias de transformación y conseguir que los agricultores tengan una vida digna y vivan como el ciudadano que mejor vive de una zona urbana de la región», añadió. «Tenemos que sentirnos muy orgullosos de nuestro campo, de que la región tenga las posibilidades como para poder ser una de las grandes potencias agroalimentarias de toda Europa».

También habló del agua y recordó que en 30 años de Gobierno del PSOE en Castilla-La Mancha «no han arreglado el problema; nosotros nos comprometemos a que en la primera legislatura del Partido Popular en Castilla-La Mancha y en España tendremos un Plan Hidrológico Nacional que resolverá este asunto y ese es mi compromiso como candidata a la Presidencia de la región y también como secretaria general del PP», explicó.


http://www.abc.es/20110312/toledo/ab...-20110312.html

 Ni se van a regenerar las Tablas, ni van a brotar los Ojos, ni el Tajo volverá a desembocar en Lisboa, desembocará en una huerta y un campo de golf.

Y cuidado, que los otros han tenido tiempo de sobra para arreglarlo, y por miedo a la pérdida de apoyo de los grupos de presión no lo han hecho.

----------


## No Registrado

Castilla la Mancha a sido gobernada siempre hasta hace unos meses por el PSOE , España desde la transición 1 legislatura UCD bastante tubo con lo que hizo 4 legislaturas PSOE 2 el PP otras 2 el PSOE me parece que con 6 legislaturas el PSOE gobernando España y siempre en Castilla la Mancha si no resolvió el problema sera por que no a querido . Felipe propuso no solo el trasvase del ebro  también el del duero y me parece que al guardiana también .
El PP tendrá sus culpas si gobierna en España gobernando Castilla la mancha y con bastante menos dineros que lo que an malgastado los anteriores .

Madrid . Cuando se oyen o leen cosas como que Madrid quiere robar el agua del tajo , estando en la misma cuenca , pues no dan muchas ganas de pelear en una guerra que tampoco es muy nuestra . El gobierno sea el que sea tendrá que garantizar el abastecimiento y si no lo hace entonces si que se encontrara con un problema y esa si sera nuestra guerra . El que se pretendan llevar agua ( trasvase entre cuencas ) a la mancha tampoco ayuda mucho , desvestir un santo para vestir otro pues como que no .

Si desde el principio se hubiera contado con Madrid seguro que habría habido ese apoyo , Lo único que yo e oído, que si queremos robar el agua del tajo , que si la depuración es mala ( bastante mejor que la mayoría ) que si la LIDERESA ( insultos a la presidenta de cerca de 6M de habitantes) .

Ahora que las 2 comunidades están gobernadas por el mismo partido por 2 mujeres veremos que pasa . Lo que hizo el PSOE todo el mundo lo a visto  

Yo echare la culpa al PP cuando toque  pero hasta ahora el PSOE se las debe llevar casi todas

un saludo

----------


## Comizo

¿Tanto trabajo cuesta, si no se tiene un mínimo manejo del castellano, pasar el texto por el corrector de word?

 Los políticos que han estado hasta ahora en CLM no han tenido ningún mando sobre el Tajo, tampoco lo va a tener Cospedal, es una competencia del Estado.

 Pero la acciónes de Cospedal, de ella y su esposo, previas a ni siquiera imaginarse que se iba a presentar como Presidenta de CLM, eran favorables al trasvase del Tajo y otros cuantos. Su esposo fué un abanderado de los mismos debido a sus intereses inmobiliarios en Levante, llegando a ser condenado por irregularidades cometidas. Y ahora Cospedal tiene como promesa electoral legalizar los pozos de CLM

 Madrid no quiere robar agua del Tajo, no podría, ES QUE LE CORRESPONDE SU DISFRUTE DEBIDO A QUE ES RIBEREÑO. Pero Madrid no utiliza el agua del Tajo excepto una poca, contaminada y carísima de depurar, desde hace poco.

 El apelativo Lideresa se lo comenzó a llamar un afamado periodista, condenado por difamación en varias ocasiones y que se caracteriza por hablar cambiando las R por G. Aún así, masculino-Líder, femenio-Lideresa, no veo el insulto por ningún sitio.
 El Tajo no lo quiere tocar hasta ahora para no molestar a sus compañeros de partido, ahora veremos. Creo que el plan de Cuenca, acertadamente, reserva una dotación para Madrid como es natural, los ríos de la CAM están maltratados, contaminados, hiperexplotados, secos, etc..., todo ello por no usar su "manantial natural" que es Entrepeñas y Buendía.

 Ni el SOE se atrevió a resucitar el Tajo, ni el PP lo hizo cuando mandó.

El pobre Tajo es una marioneta que no saben qué hacer con él. Todo ello por no decidir lo único que se puede hacer, que es derogar y desmontar el trasvase Tajo-Segura, roturar y perseguir las Has ilegales de regadío sancionando a quien lo permite, utilizar la desalación, y obligar a depurar las aguas a todas las poblaciones.

Madrid depura muy mal, fatal, es algo que se ve, y sobre todo que se huele.

----------


## No Registrado

Madrid depura bastante mejor que Toledo por poner un ejemplo .

Si Cospedal no va a tener ninguna competencia sobre el tajo a que tanta critica? habrá que esperar no?
Pues claro que Madrid tiene derecho a ese agua . Mírate algunos post en este foro( por ejemplo ) y en otros y me cuentas si se a dicho lo de robar o no .

Claro lo de Lideresa no es ningún insulto. Lo que hay que tener es RESPETO .

Mira los angelitos , progresistas y bien educados http://www.ppmadrid.es/esperanza-agu...en-su-twitter/

Derogar el trasvase no tengo ningún problema , pero que no salga una gota fuera de la cuenca incluida la mancha.

un saludo .

----------


## Comizo

> Madrid depura bastante mejor que Toledo por poner un ejemplo .


 Mal ejemplo has ido a poner. Madrid y toda su Comunidad autónoma depura FATAL sus aguas. Nada más debes de mirar los ríos bajo los núcleos urbanos, son un estercolero, y el Tajo en Toledo, que es prácticamente una alcantarilla a cielo abierto de Madrid y sus poblaciones. Por no hablar de cuando el Tajo recibe el Guadarrama debajo de Toledo, río también muerto y otra alcantarilla a cielo abierto que recibe los resíduos entre otros de Alcorcón, Móstoles y Navalcarnero y todas las urbanizaciones de la antesierra.




> Si Cospedal no va a tener ninguna competencia sobre el tajo a que tanta critica? habrá que esperar no?


 Mal ha empezado queriendo legalizar los pozos irregulares. Además pregunta por ella en los municipios ribereños de E y B y verás la razón por la que no va por allí. Que no tenga competencia no quiere decir que no tenga influencia, y tiene mucha, además de intereses directos en llevar agua a Levante.




> Pues claro que Madrid tiene derecho a ese agua . Mírate algunos post en este foro( por ejemplo ) y en otros y me cuentas si se a dicho lo de robar o no .


No hace falta que me los mire, lo sé. Sí, se ha dicho robar, se ha insultado a los castellanomanchegos, de todo. Llámalo robar, esquilmar, violar, desnudar, matar, exterminar, etc... A cualquiera le pones detrás Tajo, y va perfecto. Pero nunca se ha dicho que lo haga Madrid. Madrid tendría su abastecimiento natural en Entrepeñas y Buendía.
 Incluso voy más allá de lo que el tema permite, y te diré que una ciudad tan grande de interior nunca debería construirse en un lugar que no tenga un gran río en sus orillas.




> Claro lo de Lideresa no es ningún insulto. Lo que hay que tener es RESPETO .


 Yo creo que cualquier falta de respeto, los moderadores la borran de forma inmediata, no sé a qué te refieres..





> Mira los angelitos , progresistas y bien educados http://www.ppmadrid.es/esperanza-agu...en-su-twitter/


Eso está muy mal, pero vamos, al contrario ocurre bastante más, cuando me despierto y tengo la radio encendida y de noche haya estado escuchando Punto Pelota o los deportes de Onda Cero u otra cadena, a Zapatero le dicen de todo menos bonito, incluso he leído hace poco en un foro que le desean que le ocurra lo mismo que a Gadafi. Está mal en los dos sentidos, pero vamos, hay muchísimo más en sentido contrario.





> Derogar el trasvase no tengo ningún problema , pero que no salga una gota fuera de la cuenca incluida la mancha.
> 
> un saludo.


 Muy bien, y esa fué mi gran crítica hacia Barreda, llevar agua del Tajo a La Mancha. Pero que yo sepa eso sigue igual, y con ganas de aumentarlo. Por tanto leeré tu opinión cuando el Tajo se siga desangrando hacia las llanuras manchegas.

En resumen, creo que confundes los términos, no los tienes claros. Tiendes a politizar el río, cosa que yo intento llevarlo al lado contrario, al del mantenimiento del río vivo, limpio y con caudal, en el que me pueda bañar como hace no mucho. Los políticos no son fiables, ni siquiera los tuyos.

 Otra cosa, yo no estoy registrado tampoco, pero me llamo Comizo, Luciobarbus Comizo exactamente. Como no sabrás ni lo que soy te lo explico: Soy un endemismo ibérico que habita en las cuencas del Tajo y del Guadiana principalmente, y que hasta hace unas décadas remontaba el Tajo en toda su extensión, y además los afluentes madrileños, a pesar de mi gran tamaño. Creo que soy el último (o de los últimos) de mis congéneres de Valdecañas para arriba, y escribo aquí, con mis aletas, porque mis ríos ha sido contaminados, entubados, obstruídos, expoliados y maltratados, exterminando a mi familia y a otros primos cercanos, y ya que no puedo remontarlos ni vivir en ellos por lo menos los defiendo a mi manera. No sé quien eres tú, ¿un trabajador de la CAM?, del Canal?

----------


## Azakán

> Madrid depura bastante mejor que Toledo por poner un ejemplo .
> 
> un saludo .


Claro. La diferencia es que Madrid y conurbación -Getafe, Leganés, Alcorcón, Parla, Alcobendas... (+ de 6.000.000 h) es una ciudad desmesurada para los ríos junto a los que se asienta. Toledo (90.000 h), Talavera (95.000 h) son ciudades incluso pequeñas para el río junto al que se asientan. En el río Jarama y el Manzanares, los datos de contaminación pasan a niveles estratosféricos al atravesar Madrid.

En Toledo, en cualquiera de los estudios que se han publicado leerás que el Tajo va continuamente aumentando su calidad, por autodepuración, desde el punto más nefasto que es la desembocadura del Jarama. A pesar incluso de su paso por núcleos como Toledo y Talavera, que no llegan a cargarse la capacidad de autodepuración del río. De hecho es aguas abajo de Talavera y sus vertidos, la mayor población, donde vuelve a aparecer la nutria en el Tajo, desaparecida desde la desembocadura del Jarama.

Yo cuando iba a pescar lo hacía siempre hacia aguas abajo de Toledo, nunca hacia arriba, porque cuanto más arriba, más contaminación. Incluso en distancias de 10, 15 km, se nota.

Pero el problema, no es ya de dónde venga la contaminación del río. Me da igual 70 km más abajo que más arriba. Madrid hace relativamente bien los deberes (la depuración se puede mejorar hasta un determinado nivel, no más) el problema es que no viene suficiente caudal de cabecera como para diluir los contaminantes de la Cuenca (me da igual que fueran de Madrid que de Toledo que de Guadalajara) y eso es lo que hay que reclamar que se acabe de una vez. 

Probablemente si Madrid en lugar de abastecerse hasta la extenuación de los afluentes Lozoya, Manzanares, Jarama... lo hiciera también de la cabecera del Tajo, por estos mismos ríos madrileños podría entonces bajar más agua limpia también, con lo que la dilución de contaminantes sería mayor y por tanto la calidad de estos ríos madrileños también aumentaría.

Lo que tenemos que hacer ver todos juntos al Estado es que una cuenca como la del Tajo que tiene que sostener una aglomeración urbana como la de Madrid y alrededores NO puede sostener un trasvase desde la cabecera, por múltiples razones.

----------


## No Registrado

> Claro. La diferencia es que Madrid y conurbación -Getafe, Leganés, Alcorcón, Parla, Alcobendas... (+ de 6.000.000 h) es una ciudad desmesurada para los ríos junto a los que se asienta. Toledo (90.000 h), Talavera (95.000 h) son ciudades incluso pequeñas para el río junto al que se asientan. En el río Jarama y el Manzanares, los datos de contaminación pasan a niveles estratosféricos al atravesar Madrid.
> 
> En Toledo, en cualquiera de los estudios que se han publicado leerás que el Tajo va continuamente aumentando su calidad, por autodepuración, desde el punto más nefasto que es la desembocadura del Jarama. A pesar incluso de su paso por núcleos como Toledo y Talavera, que no llegan a cargarse la capacidad de autodepuración del río. De hecho es aguas abajo de Talavera y sus vertidos, la mayor población, donde vuelve a aparecer la nutria en el Tajo, desaparecida desde la desembocadura del Jarama.
> 
> Yo cuando iba a pescar lo hacía siempre hacia aguas abajo de Toledo, nunca hacia arriba, porque cuanto más arriba, más contaminación. Incluso en distancias de 10, 15 km, se nota.
> 
> Pero el problema, no es ya de dónde venga la contaminación del río. Me da igual 70 km más abajo que más arriba. Madrid hace relativamente bien los deberes (la depuración se puede mejorar hasta un determinado nivel, no más) el problema es que no viene suficiente caudal de cabecera como para diluir los contaminantes de la Cuenca (me da igual que fueran de Madrid que de Toledo que de Guadalajara) y eso es lo que hay que reclamar que se acabe de una vez. 
> 
> Probablemente si Madrid en lugar de abastecerse hasta la extenuación de los afluentes Lozoya, Manzanares, Jarama... lo hiciera también de la cabecera del Tajo, por estos mismos ríos madrileños podría entonces bajar más agua limpia también, con lo que la dilución de contaminantes sería mayor y por tanto la calidad de estos ríos madrileños también aumentaría.
> ...


Totalmente de acuerdo . Los casi 6M de habitantes mas los que entran todos los días por supuesto que que contaminan el rio . también es cierto que poblaciones mas pequeñas depurando muchísimo peor tienen menos impacto por su menor población . 

El trasvase es un problema para todos y la solución ni la tengo yo ni creo que nadie , pero solución de una manera o otra habrá que darle y francamente si no nos ponemos de acuerdo 4 gatos los políticos menos .

Un saludo

----------


## Azakán

La solución está muy clara: hay que parar el saqueo al Tajo.
Saqueo de Levante... mientras el Ebro es intocable... nos saquea hasta La Mancha ya... nos están tomando a pitorreo todos.

Hay que plantar cara de una vez. No puede ser que el Estado declare el Tajo "excedentario" y única fuente de la que chupe medio país, y que luego se nos haga a nosotros vivir solo a base de aguas residuales.

----------


## Azakán

*Alcalde de Toledo: "Si Rajoy prescinde del trasvase del Ebro ya no quedan argumentos para no rechazar el del Tajo"*

TOLEDO, 26 Oct. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   El alcalde de Toledo, Emiliano García-Page, ha asegurado que si el presidente del PP y candidato a la presidencia del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, prescinde del trasvase del Ebro en su programa electoral, tal y como comunicó este martes, "no quedarían argumentos para que el Gobierno de María Dolores de Cospedal no rechazara el trasvase del río Tajo".

   Así, ha asegurado que si Rajoy no contempla este trasvase que, según el alcalde de Toledo, "era la gran coartada del Plan Hidrológico del PP para no apearse del trasvase del Tajo", entonces no quedarían motivos para mantener este trasvase.

   En caso de eliminarse solo el trasvase del Ebro, "toda la política hidráulica de España se resumiría en un único trasvase" que, según ha afirmado, sería "la lamentable excepción de este país".

   García-Page ha asegurado que "tiene que haber una posición definida, sin ambigüedades, en el ámbito de Castilla-La Mancha" para defender las cuencas del Tajo, del Guadiana y "eventualmente, el conflicto abierto con el Guadalquivir".

   Por eso, ha reclamado mayor compromiso y determinación en la región, "para no ser menos que Aragón", y ha afirmado que espera "que se antepongan los intereses regionales a cualquier otra circunstancia".

   García-Page también ha hecho referencia a las declaraciones de los responsables de la Comunidad Valenciana y Murcia a los que, según el alcalde de Toledo, "les da lo mismo de donde vaya el agua", por lo que les ha pedido que "se conformen con el agua que tienen a cuatro metros, que es toda el agua del mar", y ha añadido que el año pasado se garantizó todo el consumo humano de estas provincias con la desalación del agua.

BORRADOR DEL PLAN HIDROLÓGICO

   Ante la retirada del primer borrador del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Tajo de la página web del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, el alcalde ha asegurado no conocer los motivos que han tenido para quitarlo y ha dicho que le "da lo mismo" el razonamiento que hayan seguido.

   Finalmente, ha señalado que éste es "un documento controvertido porque es muy claro" y ha confirmado que va a colgarlo en la página web del Ayuntamiento y que le gustaría que el Gobierno Regional hiciera lo mismo, "para que se entere toda la región" de la situación en la que se encuentra el río Tajo.

http://www.europapress.es/nacional/n...026132119.html

----------


## No Registrado

El trasvase del Ebro ( sin entrar en debates de si sobraba agua o si no ) Es casi imposible , aparte de las ampollas que levanta no habría dinero para hacerlo.

La coartada de seguir con el trasvase Tajo-Segura no era el trabase del Ebro mas bien al contrario , Si el agua fuese desde otro lado a levante y murcia, habría sido el cierre del tajo-segura e excepción de años realmente secos . de hecho Madrid ya contaba con tener una reserva importante en esos embalses y si murcia y levante no dependían del tajo-segura no había por que llevarla a otro lado . CLM también ganaba, el agua hacia Madrid aparte de no desangrar la cuenca seria bastante mas cara

Ya digo que no quiero entrar en polémicas de aguas sobrantes , ni delta , ni si es una locura el trasvase del Ebro o desvestir un santo para vestir a otro .

Un saludo.

De hecho los mismo que derogaron el PHN ya sondearon la posibilidad del trabase del Tajo medio .

Mientras no nos dejemos todos de mirarnos el ombligo y los políticos lleguen a un gran consenso en materia de aguas ( y justicia , educación , sanidad etc) pan para hoy y ***** para mañana

un saludo

----------


## Comizo

El trasVase del Ebro NUNCA hubiera supuesto el cierre del trasVase Tajo-Segura, NUNCA.

El TrasVase del ebro era uno más de los proyectados en ese insensato PHN. El principal, además de ese era el del Duero al Tajo, otra barbaridad.
 Además había otros diversos trasVases, todo ellos basados (y aún más insensatos) en el plan Borrell con su descerebrado SIEHNA. Por si alguien no sabe lo que es el SIEHNA, era el Plan Borrel para que en el 2012 estuvieran todas las cuencas interconectadas y se pudiran trasvasar 3800 Hm3 frente a los 550 de 1991. http://www.llas.ac.uk/materialsbank/mb029/PHN4.html

¿¿Se imaginan, señores, trasvasar en toda España 3800 Hm3??

 Luego, la reserva de 300 Hm3 que planteaba Madrid, y que plantea, es además del TrasVase, NUNCA EN DETRIMENTO DE ÉSTE. Y, en cuanto cara, no debe ser más cara llevarla a Madrid a unos escasos 100 km en linea recta, quizá menos; que a 400 km como se lleva ahora. Es imposible. Madrid tarde o temprano tendrá que construir su tubería desde Entrepeñas sí o sí. Hasta ahora se ha estado demorando el tema por motivos electorales, pero ya tendría que estar hecho y así se podría haber evitado una gestión desastrosa del CYII con los ríos madrileños.

Con el agua no hay que llegar a ningún consenso, el agua no debe ser moneda de cambio por otros intereses, sólamente actuar con racionalidad. Una cuenca puede satisfacer X necesidades, no más. Por encima de eso, a desalar, reciclar, ahorrar, etc, etc... No hay más. Pero lo que no se puede hacer es desecar un río en parte de su recorrido y llenarlo de aguas residuales.

 La época de los grandes trasvases ha acabado, es una realidad; la mayoría, por no decir todos, han supuesto un desastre sin precedentes para la cuenca cedente.

----------


## ben-amar

El proyecto de cuenca unica va en esa direccion que apuntas, el agua de toda España dirigida a una sola direccion.

----------


## Comizo

> El proyecto de cuenca unica va en esa direccion que apuntas, el agua de toda España dirigida a una sola direccion.


 Como lo sabes!!!

En el tema del agua, todos los intereses valen, los políticos y los económicos. Incluso lo que ya te indigna es que también primen los laborales, que no peligran, sino que es una cuestión de ideología política.

Y los que nunca priman es el interés de la cuenca que ocupa, y mucho menos la conservación del río.

 Cuanta ignorancia.

----------


## Comizo

GUADALAJARA, 27 Oct. (EUROPA PRESS) - 

   El presidente de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños a los Embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, Antonio Luengo, ha calificado este jueves el borrador del Plan de la Cuenca del Tajo "como un documento contundente en los datos, demostrando que se debe cambiar la concepción que hasta ahora se tenía del Trasvase Tajo-Segura". 

   Según ha señalado Luengo en rueda de prensa, la publicación de dicho borrador "ha sido un acto de coherencia y de racionalidad" por parte de los técnicos que han elaborado el trabajo.

   En ese sentido, el vicepresidente de la Asociación, Julián Rebollo, ha afirmado que "por primera vez los técnicos han hecho su trabajo y han querido dar a entender que no aprueban el Plan de la Cuenca del Tajo". 

   En todo caso, Rebollo ha recordado que finalmente deberán ser los políticos quienes aprueben dicho plan en el Parlamento. "Y nos tememos lo peor porque en la Cabecera del Tajo siempre que algo ha podido empeorar, ha empeorado", ha sentenciado.

IMPOSIBLE SATISFACER A MURCIA
   El presidente de la Asociación ha insistido en que los datos "independientemente de las intenciones que han provocado la publicación del documento" ponen de manifiesto que no se pueden trasvasar más de 100 hm3 anuales "que serían para el abastecimiento relevante", ya que los 500 hm3 que demandan los regantes murcianos "son imposibles de satisfacer". 

   Antonio Luengo ha demandado una reserva estable de agua en la Cabecera del Tajo de 1.000 hm3 como la única posibilidad para que se puedan mantener los caudales y las necesidades del río Tajo. "El río Tajo es un río al revés porque a medida que avanza y va recibiendo afluentes lleva menos agua", según Julián Rebollo.

ABASTECER MADRID
    Además los dirigentes de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños han apoyado sus reivindicaciones de una lámina de agua estable en la posibilidad de que hubiese que utilizar esa agua para abastecer a la capital de España. 

   Según Julián Rebollo, "si se diese una situación de sequía, no hay que olvidar la relación de Madrid con el Pantano de Entrepeñas y, además, Murcia tiene garantizado el abastecimiento para seis años y Madrid para uno".

   Antonio Luengo ha afirmado que la relación de esta asociación con  nuevo Ejecutivo de María Dolores de Cospedal "es cero" porque no han tenido reunión alguna pese a haberla solicitado. 

    Según ha dicho, no creen que la pertenencia de los miembros de la  Junta Directiva al PSOE condicione esa falta de contactos "porque las Instituciones tienen que estar por encima de las personas" y ha pedido a la Junta que dé a conocer de forma clara su postura sobre el problema del agua en la región "y diga si se posiciona con nosotros para defender una lámina estable en la cabecera del Tajo".

http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...027124433.html

Parece que ya se van dando cuenta que abastacer a Madrid es la solución a muchos problemas del Tajo.

----------


## No Registrado

Aumentan las tensiones dentro del PP a costa del agua. Según publica hoy el diario La Verdad, el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, con María Dolores de Cospedal al frente, pidió al Ministerio que suspendiera el último trasvase del Tajo al Segura aprobado el pasado 5 de julio. En la carta, firmada por la consejera de Fomento, Marta García de la Calzada, y fechada el 5 de septiembre, el Gobierno de Cospedal alegaba que este nuevo envío de agua, de 270 hectómetros cúbicos, dañaba los intereses legítimos de la comunidad en materia de aguas al superarse con él, el límite máximo fijado para todo el año en las normas de explotación.

La noticia ha caído como un jarro de agua fría en las comunidades de Murcia y Valencia, donde creen que la llegada de Cospedal al Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha va a servir para blindar esta obra y no cuestionar cada una de las derivaciones que se aprueban.  El presidente del Sindicato de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, José Manuel Claver, asegura estar desolado y sorprendido por la actitud de Castilla-La Mancha y espera que Rajoy ponga orden dentro de su partido.  

Desde la Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo de Talavera, creen que esto demuestra que Murcia y Valencia están perdiendo poder en beneficio de otras comunidades gobernadas ahora por el PP. Está claro que el equilibrio dentro del PP se está desplazando. Han intentado llevar el problema interno con el menor ruido posible hasta las elecciones, pero les va a resultar imposible, señala Miguel Ángel Sánchez.

Otro periódico, El País, ha intentado sin éxito conocer la opinión de la consejera de Fomento de Castilla-La Mancha a este recurso que ella misma ha firmado. A esta situación, se añade además la oposición del Gobierno de Aragón, gobernado también por el PP, al Plan Hidrológico Nacional y que algunos dan por hecho que Rajoy incluirá en su programa electoral.
http://www.radioazul.es/noticias/201...limite-maximo/

 La política hace extraños compañeros de cama.
JO,JO,JO,JO A más de un dirigente levantino, y sobre todo Claver, van a sufrir un cortocircuíto. Se vé el humo del sobrecalentamiento desde aquí. Ésto es la monda, ja,ja,ja,ja

----------


## Comizo

Alarte exige a Fabra que diga a De Cospedal que el trasvase Tajo-Segura "es intocable"
Valencia | 30/10/2011 - 12:49h 

(EUROPA PRESS)

El secretario general del PSPV, Jorge Alarte, ha exigido este domingo al presidente de la Generalitat, Alberto Fabra, que "ponga en su sitio" a la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores De Cospedal, y "le diga claramente que el Trasvase Tajo-Segura es intocable".

Así se ha pronunciado Alarte durante su visita a la fira de Tots Sants de Cocentaina (Alicante), en relación a las declaraciones realizadas por la presidenta manchega en las que pide la suspensión del envío de agua al Segura, una decisión que afectaría especialmente al sur de la provincia de Alicante" y que los socialistas --ha apuntado-- "no vamos a consentir". 

"Hoy nos despachamos con que María Dolores De Cospedal ha impugnado y quiere impedir que se trasfieran 270 hectómetros de agua del Trasvase Tajo-Segura a nuestra Comunitat en los próximos 6 meses", ha lamentado el líder socialista, que ha anunciado que esta misma semana propondrá la firma de "un acuerdo por el agua donde se diga claramente que en ningún caso vamos a tolerar que se ponga fin al Trasvase Tajo-Segura".

Por ello, ha pedido a Fabra "que se deje de vaguedades, que haga frente a De Cospedal en su nuevo intento de poner fin al trasvase y que le diga que encontrará enfrente al Gobierno valenciano".

"MENTIRA PARA TODOS"

Asimismo, ha recordado que "el 'agua para todos' era directamente una 'mentira para todos', y ha advertido que "el PP ha mentido a los valencianos, a los ciudadanos y ciudadanas de Alicante, Castellón y Valencia durante los últimos años con esa supuesta 'agua para todos', que era 'la gran mentira para todos' de Fabra y del PP". 

Alarte ha advertido de que "esta gran mentira tiene un protagonista claro, que es Fabra" y le ha instado a "que dé cuentas de tanta humillación al pueblo valenciano, que explique la mentira del Ebro y el ataque sistemático del Partido Popular de Aragón y de España, con María dolores De Cospedal a la cabeza y con el permiso de Mariano Rajoy, que actúan en contra de los intereses de Alicante y de la Comunitat Valenciana".

El líder socialista ha adelantado también que presentará una propuesta de resolución "en la que Fabra tendrá que dejar bien a las claras si de verdad está dispuesto a enfrentarse a De Cospedal en defensa del trasvase Tajo-Segura".
http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/va...intocable.html

Lo que me faltaba por ver, los sociatas a favor del trasvase y los peperos en contra.

Si cuando digo que no te puedes fiar de ningún politicooo...
 El mundo al revés, ésto es p´a morirse.

PD: El del mensaje de arriba soy yo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Alarte exige a Fabra que diga a De Cospedal que el trasvase Tajo-Segura "es intocable"
> Valencia | 30/10/2011 - 12:49h 
> 
> (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> 
> Lo que me faltaba por ver, los sociatas a favor del trasvase y los peperos en contra.
> 
> Si cuando digo que no te puedes fiar de ningún politicooo...
> ...



Fiate tu de un politico, seria pa´ncerrarte y tirar la llave

----------


## No Registrado

Que cosas hay que ver . La presidenta del PP de Castilla la Mancha defendiendo los intereses de Castilla la Mancha y algunos se sorprenden .

A algunos le gustaría que defendiera los intereses de Levante , pero parece que no va a ser así . Yo lo veo normal , Defenderá los intereses de los que la votaron dentro de los intereses generales de todos los Españoles e intentando arrimar el ascua a su sardina . como creo que hacen todos los presidentes Autonómicos del PP , unos con mejor acierto que otros . 

Ya se que algunos no les gustara esto , pero se hace camino al andar y cuando se equivoque , leña a mono. que los políticos el sueldo tienen que ganárselos .

Tampoco creo que vallan a cerrar el trasvase así como así , pero lo mismo se reparte algo mejor el agua y tenga preferencia su cuenca . el tiempo ira poniendo a cada uno en su sitio y el primer paso parece que ya esta dado . 

Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compis.

Bueno... mucho se podría decir de este tema, aunque hay que tener un poco en la memoria el hilo de las cosas

desde 2006 hay 6 personas o grupos implicados en el tema, 4 a favor y en principio 2 en contra.

-Castilla la Mancha: Fin del trasvase 2015, aprobado por unanimidad en las cortes de CLM

-Valencia y Murcia: PP y PSOE con los presidentes autonómicos a la cabeza defendiendo que el trasvase es intocable.

en 2010 debate sobre el Estatuto Castellanomanchego

5 a 1 a favor del trasvase: Barreda frente a Cospedal, Camps, Varcacerl y el PSOE de Valencia y Murcia. Si entonces lo hubiera apoyado Cospedal, el asunto estaría ya zanjado, pero...

2011 Ley de Aguas de Castilla la Macha: PSCM-PSOE a favor, PPCM en contra

Actualidad 2011: Cospedal defiende los intereses de su comunidad de la que ya es presidenta. 
¡¡¡Como cambian las personas de pensamiento cuando están en el poder!!!!!

Es bueno tener esto en mente, que yo me alegro que de porfín esta Sra. se de cuenta de donde está y a que tiene que prestar su apoyo. A ver si de verdad entre el plan de cuenca y la negociación, acabamos con la hipoteca del Tajo. No obstante no creo que cierren el chorro, aunque no creo yo que bajen mas de 130 hm3 por el canal en todo un año. Con lo cual Murcia y Valencia a racionalizar el consumo y reducir la huerta.

Un saludo.

Pd. Me alegro que al fin el tema empieza a tener sustancia de mejora,después de tantas reivindicaciones que se han hecho, para algo sirven digo yo.

----------


## No Registrado

Yo creo que Cospedal y el PP se opusieron al fin del trasvase como mucha gente se opone . Una cosa es Trasvase Si pero no ASÍ y otra cerrar el trabase a cal y canto y a barreda se le veía el plumero . cierro el trasvase y me lo llevo a la mancha .

La gente cree que los estatutos de autonomía son la panacea . en cuencas donde conviven varias comunidades terminamos con el y yo mas y la económicamente mas poderosa terminara diciendo, si no hay agua no hay dinero y se rompe la baraja .

El agua que va a Levante tendrá que ser menos y tendrán que racionarla y el Tajo con mas agua tendrá que lidiar con bocas y campos sedientos que intentaremos saciarla con sus aguas y muchos pretenderemos quítate tu que me pongo yo . 

Veremos como se va desarrollando el tema . 

Un saludo .

----------


## Comizo

> Yo creo que Cospedal y el PP se opusieron al fin del trasvase como mucha gente se opone . Una cosa es Trasvase Si pero no ASÍ y otra cerrar el trabase a cal y canto y a barreda se le veía el plumero . cierro el trasvase y me lo llevo a la mancha.


Cospedal se opuso al fin del trasvase por un mero juego de apoyos políticos que consolidaban a su líder en el puesto. Ni más ni menos. Primero apoyó el Estatuto, y luego lo rechazó.
 Ahora mismo ha hecho algo que ella criticaba abiertamente, recurrir el último trasvase, lo cual ha causado una tremenda impresión y un rechinar de dientes en sus propias filas. Yo no puedo comprender que te opongas cuando lo recurren los demás y ahora que mandas hagas lo contrario.
 Pero bueno, no importa si el gato es blanco o negro, lo importante es que cace ratones.

A Barreda se le veía el plumero con llevar agua a La Mancha, yo se lo critiqué siempre. Pero Cospedal no creas que no va a llevarla, La Mancha es su vivero natural de votos. De momento va a cumplir su  promesa electoral, y dar un golpe de muerte al Acuífero 23, que es legalizar los pozos ilegales. y después agüita por la tubería manchega que para eso se hizo un buen embalse de almacenamiento.  

Los políticos es lo que tienen, que no te puedes fiar de ellos, por mucho que seas devoto de Cospedal.




> La gente cree que los estatutos de autonomía son la panacea . en cuencas donde conviven varias comunidades terminamos con el y yo mas y la económicamente mas poderosa terminara diciendo, si no hay agua no hay dinero y se rompe la baraja .


Los Estatutos de Autonomía son el resultado del desarrollo legislativo de nuestro Estado actual aprobado por todos los españoles en la Constitución. No hay más. No hay en ese sentido la poderosa que mande en función de su poder económico.




> El agua que va a Levante tendrá que ser menos y tendrán que racionarla y el Tajo con mas agua tendrá que lidiar con bocas y campos sedientos que intentaremos saciarla con sus aguas y muchos pretenderemos quítate tu que me pongo yo . 
> 
> Veremos como se va desarrollando el tema . 
> 
> Un saludo .


 No, el agua para Levante, en un primer período tendrá que ser menos, es evidente que no se puede cerrar el grifo sin un período de transición. Pero a medio plazo tendrá que ser 0, excepto para casos de emergencia de boca. Y eso es por una simple razón: Bruselas obliga a cobrar al usuario final el coste real del agua, incluído el transporte. Y si al trasvase le aplicas esa cuenta, es un agua carísima.
Tendrán que eliminar de una vez por todas las hectáreas ilegales, que saben bien cuales son y racionalizar el sector. Hoy en día sobra producción agrícola, y esos mismos empresarios murcianos que tan ricos se han hecho (y se lo aplaudo) no están teniendo ningún escrúpulo en comprar enormes extensiones agrícolas en el Magreb para sacar el producto mucho más barato, haciendo que el producto nacional sea cada vez menos competitivo, incluso favorecen el flujo migratorio pobre que tanto critican ellos que tan españoles son, para tener una mano de obra semiesclava y hacerse más ricos.

 Las mejoras técnicas de la desalación son gran parte de la solución.

----------


## cantarin

> Cospedal se opuso al fin del trasvase por un mero juego de apoyos políticos que consolidaban a su líder en el puesto. Ni más ni menos. Primero apoyó el Estatuto, y luego lo rechazó.
>  Ahora mismo ha hecho algo que ella criticaba abiertamente, recurrir el último trasvase, lo cual ha causado una tremenda impresión y un rechinar de dientes en sus propias filas. Yo no puedo comprender que te opongas cuando lo recurren los demás y ahora que mandas hagas lo contrario.
>  Pero bueno, no importa si el gato es blanco o negro, lo importante es que cace ratones.
> 
> A Barreda se le veía el plumero con llevar agua a La Mancha, yo se lo critiqué siempre. Pero Cospedal no creas que no va a llevarla, La Mancha es su vivero natural de votos. De momento va a cumplir su  promesa electoral, y dar un golpe de muerte al Acuífero 23, que es legalizar los pozos ilegales. y después agüita por la tubería manchega que para eso se hizo un buen embalse de almacenamiento.  
> 
> Los políticos es lo que tienen, que no te puedes fiar de ellos, por mucho que seas devoto de Cospedal.
> 
> 
> ...


Hola Comizo

Coincido contigo en muchos puntos, ciertamente el cambio de mentalidad de Cospedal no es muy normal, según creo que era extratégia política y ahora es imagen... Que le vamos a hacer, por lo menos le ha valido. Ahora tiene que defendernos, aunque yo todavía estoy esperando a que conteste una carta, desde luego sus antecesores en el cargo fueron mas nobles en contestar, aunque fuera el director del gabinete, pero... Será imagen lo que le interese a la Presi.

Lo qu eme quedo de piedra es lo que dices de las extensiones en el Magreb. Desde luego tendrán que racionalizar las cosas, y ahora que vuelvan a encender las desaladoras, porque al ritmo que bajan sus reservas, no van a tener ni para beber como no les aten cortos en el próximo año.

Otra cosa sería que a las Balsas que tienen les pusieran una tapa encima, por lo menos la evaporación sería mínima y no como ahora con tanto sol que se va el agua.

un saludo y seguiremos pendientes del tema porque ahora comienza la hora de la verdad.

un saludo.

----------


## Comizo

> Hola Comizo
> 
> Lo qu eme quedo de piedra es lo que dices de las extensiones en el Magreb. Desde luego tendrán que racionalizar las cosas, y ahora que vuelvan a encender las desaladoras, porque al ritmo que bajan sus reservas, no van a tener ni para beber como no les aten cortos en el próximo año.
> 
> Otra cosa sería que a las Balsas que tienen les pusieran una tapa encima, por lo menos la evaporación sería mínima y no como ahora con tanto sol que se va el agua.
> 
> un saludo y seguiremos pendientes del tema porque ahora comienza la hora de la verdad.
> 
> un saludo.


 Pues sí Cantarín, si, gran parte, si no la mayoría de la producción agrícola destinada a la Comunidad Europea está en manos de empresarios españoles, mayormente murcianos y almerienses, los mismos que hacen la competencia a los productos españoles por tener unos salarios de miseria y unas condiciones de semiesclavitud.

Lo dice un lorquino aquí: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-y-su-realidad
Pero además hay una documentación oficial que indica la forma de hacerlo, la producción conseguida y hasta habla del "Déficit hídrico de Marruecos" Ya mismo están pidiendo un trasvase del Niger que se pierde en el mar.

http://www.oficinascomerciales.es/ic...in?doc=4299430

Y aunque habla de que siempre se alquilan fincas, he leído por algún sitio que en virtud de no sé qué acuerdo están comprando las propiedades. No lo encuentro ahora, por lo que no puedo citarlo, pero lo haré.

----------


## nonimo

Notícia para echar mas leña al fuego.

Parece ser que Murcia es autosuficiente, pero es más comodo vivir del projimo

http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...svase%2D87108/

Página de los estudios

http://www.franciscoturrion.com/2011...ctometros.html

----------


## Luján

> Notícia para echar mas leña al fuego.
> 
> Parece ser que Murcia es autosuficiente, pero es más comodo vivir del projimo
> 
> http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...rasvase-87108/
> 
> Página de los estudios
> 
> http://www.franciscoturrion.com/2011...ctometros.html


Por lo que sé, explotar un acuífero confinado es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana, ya que si se agota, el tiempo de recarga es muy superior al de otro tipo de acuíferos. Si bien, una adecuada gestión de estos "nuevos" acuíferos junto con la puesta fuera de servicio de las zonas de riego ilegales y, quizás, el uso de desaladoras hará rebajar considerablemente, y quién sabe si a cero, el agua "necesaria" de trasvase.

----------


## nonimo

Hablamos de explotación sostenible, si es que eso se puede dar en el ser humano.
Según los calculos:

¿Y cuánta agua de acuíferos confinados podemos utilizar al año?. 

El sumando que falta: Veámoslo de una forma simple e intuitiva, a modo de “cuenta de la vieja”: Entradas menos salidas, ingresos menos gastos. Y todo ello,  con los propios datos del Plan: Entradas: Si a la cuenca del Segura le llueven  6.600 hm3 (ver “Las aguas escondidas en los números redondos del Segura.”);Salidas: si la escorrentía del Segura en régimen natural es de 900 hm3 (de los que 600 son escorrentía subálvea y de manantiales), si los drenajes a las ramblas costeras son de 100 hm3, los bombeos de aguas subterráneas de 430 hm3, como hemos visto antes, y considerando la evapotranspiración más desfavorable, del 70% de la lluvia, 4620 hm3 (comparada con la estimada para el sudeste de Estados Unidos); entonces nos faltan, al menos, 500 hm3 sin contabilizar. De los cuales, podríamos aprovechar de forma sostenible y en no más de 2-3 años, dada la experiencia acumulada, unos 300 hm3 anuales.

----------


## Comizo

Imagino que conocen bien los acuíferos, no son tontos. Pero prefieren guardarlos mientras puedan usar lo que les llega por el ATS, por una razón muy sencilla: el ATS proporciona agua muy barata y es una agua de más calidad que en principio la subterránea. Al precio que pagan el m3 trasvasado siempre van a luchar por trasvasar en lugar de desalar, roturar lo ilegal, extraer, etc...

 Esos acuíferos, si se utilizan como deben, pueden ser la solución, pero si se hace como en el Guadiana...

 Los antecedentes no son buenos, ya que actualmente los acuíferos en explotación están esquilmados, cargados de sales, etc... Incluso habeis puesto en otro hilo que las zonas que se asientan sobre acuíferos sobreexplotados se están hundiendo.

En cualquiera de las soluciones que se tomen debe imperar la razón y utilizar la cabeza.  La experiencia dice que en esa parte de España nunca se ha actuado con cabeza en materia de aguas.

He leído en alguna parte del foro que cuando se construyó el Cenajo, las necesidades estaban cubiertas, pero antes de inaugurarlo ya se había roturado una barbaridad de Has ilegales que luego se legalizaron, quedando un déficit hídrico mayor que el de antes de la presa. Con el ATS pasó igual, y con el trasvase del Ebro ya hubo inversores que compraros fincas enormes en Castellón y las desbrozaron para convertirlas en cultivos intensivos.

----------


## Rafa

*REPORTAJE: Polémica por la gestión de los ríos*

*El Segura, de Jaén a Murcia*

*Vecinos de Jaén que, junto a Almería y Granada tiene el 9,48% de la cuenca, piden que reviertan los beneficios*

*GINÉS DONAIRE* _- Jaén -_ 22/05/2006 



El río Segura da nombre a una de las comarcas más bellas de Andalucía, la que representa dos tercios del mayor parque natural de España, el de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (Jaén). El Segura, que nace en la pequeña localidad serrana de Pontones, a 1.400 metros de altitud, aporta identidad histórica y geográfica a estos parajes casi idílicos, pero su influencia en el desarrollo de los pueblos andaluces de su cabecera es casi nula. Tanto es así que vecinos y responsables públicos de la cuna del Segura reclaman que reviertan a su territorio los beneficios derivados de los recursos hídricos y no ser meros convidados de piedra en la gestión de un río que sólo sienten como propio en el nombre de su comarca, la Sierra de Segura, la más oriental de Jaén.




La gestión de la cuenca pertenece a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, que basa la mayor parte de sus recursos en la comunidad de Murcia. El Gobierno murciano ha anunciado un recurso de inconstitucionalidad contra el articulado de la reforma del Estatuto andaluz que prevé asumir las competencias de la cuenca del Guadalquivir, donde Murcia sólo participa con un 0,2%. El río Segura, al que los romanos llamaron Tader, los árabes Guadalabiad (el río blanco) para acabar acuñando su nombre actual gracias al municipio de Segura de la Sierra, recorre 1.783 kilómetros cuadrados en Andalucía, distribuidos en Almería (1.130), Jaén (530) y Granada (58), lo que supone el 9,48% de toda la cuenca. El Segura o alguno de sus afluentes recorre 17 municipios andaluces, con una población de poco más de 25.000 habitantes.




La relación entre el Segura y su cabecera jiennense ha sido una historia de amor y odio. Amor porque el río ha contribuido a crear profundos y majestuosos valles en medio de una zona montañosa con gran riqueza medioambiental. Y de odio porque, históricamente, el río ha servido para expoliar la riqueza forestal de estas sierras (empezó en el siglo XVIII con la Provincia Marítima de Segura que creó Fernando VI, cuando las maderas se transportaban aguas abajo en dirección a Murcia) y, en la actualidad, sigue siendo un río lleno de contrariedades. Paradojas como el hecho de que los dos únicos pantanos dedicados en exclusiva al aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico de la cuenca se encuentren en Jaén, los de La Novia, en el río Zumeta (afluente del Segura) y el de Las Anchuricas, ambos en el municipio de Santiago-Pontones, pero muchas pedanías serranas no han dispuesto de luz eléctrica hasta hace bien poco, y no precisamente gracias a la central hidroeléctrica que Iberdrola gestiona (con una potencia de 16,93 megawatios) en Las Juntas, en el vértice de las provincias de Jaén, Albacete y Murcia. "No es justo que en nuestro término haya una central tan rentable para generar energía hacia el Levante y nosotros no recibamos ningún canon", se lamenta el alcalde de Santiago-Pontones, el socialista Pascual González. A su juicio, los principales recursos hídricos de la cuenca se localizan en la cabecera, por lo que "lo lógico es que se reinviertan esos beneficios con un componente socioeconómico". Proyectos como la adecuación de un sendero medioambiental, la limpieza de los márgenes o la construcción de pequeñas infraestructuras se encuentran paralizados por la Confederación del Segura, según González.




"El Segura nace aquí y cada uno debe gestionar sus recursos; por tanto lo lógico es que podamos participar en la gestión de la cuenca del Segura", señala el presidente de la asociación La Esparteña de la Sierra de Segura, José Laso, que alerta sobre el "estado de abandono" del río a su paso por Jaén, con ausencia de contenedores de basura y de depuradoras en las zonas de mayor concentración turística. Nada comparable, en todo caso, a la contaminación que el Segura presenta a su paso por la región murciana.



Muchos segureños sostienen que la riqueza hídrica de estos parajes podría servir para mantener la población en una de las comarcas con mayor emigración de Andalucía. Laso plantea, por ejemplo, la puesta en marcha de una embotelladora de agua gestionada con fines sociales. Además, los dos pantanos del Segura en Jaén han quedado excluidos del plan de aprovechamiento turístico y recreativo de la cuenca, así como del plan de actuaciones forestales. Las únicas inversiones que aparecen en el Plan Hidrológico que la Confederación del Segura tiene publicado en su página web son dos millones de euros en la depuración de aguas residuales en las comarcas almerienses de María y Vélez Rubio, con la construcción de cuatro depuradoras.


Aunque es una noticia del 2006 creo que viene bien para que veais que desde el alto Segura Jiennense tambien pedimos gestionar esta parte del Rio Segura aunque solo tengamos una pequeña porcion de la CHS aqui en Jaen, y aunque la mayoria de la Comarca de la Sierra de Segura (Jaen) esta dentro del D.H. del Guadalquivir en territorio Andaluz.


Un saludo de Rafa 

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/andal...22elpand_3/Tes

----------


## cantarin

Miedo me da ese uso racional del Acuifero. La experiencia no es muy buena, confio en que exista una persona "racional" que pueda evitar la sobreexplotáción de ese acuifero si lo usan, si no estarán como otros tantos que pasa en la zona levantina. Recuerdese el documenta que nos puso Ben-Amar sobre el negocio del agua en el Segura, eso si que da miedo si pillan esos cientos de hm3.

un Saludo

Pd. Si utilizan esas aguas, por lo menos dejaran al Tajo un poco mas tranquilo, y mis queridos E+B evitarán caidas en picado libre.

----------


## REEGE

El Gobierno de Murcia considera inadmisibles las declaraciones de Bono.  

Murcia/Toledo, 7 nov (EFE).- El portavoz del Gobierno de Murcia, José Ballesta, ha afirmado hoy que son "inaceptables e inadmisibles" las declaraciones que hizo ayer en Cieza (Murcia) José Bono, en las que recomendó que se cierren "las huertas de Murcia" si se van a regar sólo con agua del Tajo.

Bono, antes de participar en un mitin en Cieza, afirmó a preguntas de un periodista local que si el agua que ha de ser trasvasada es sólo la del Tajo, que "vayan cerrando las huertas de Murcia, porque el Tajo no da para más".

El dirigente socialista manchego ha dejado claro que él es un político moderado partidario de que el agua debe ir de donde sobra a donde falta, sin embargo, ha advertido que el agua que sobra en España "no sólo puede mirarse en el Tajo, y eso no lo dice el ex presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, sino el plan de cuenca del Tajo; sólo hay que ver como huele, que es un una inmensa cloaca".

Ballesta se ha referido hoy a la importancia de que estas declaraciones "sean pronunciadas por el presidente en funciones del Congreso de los Diputados, que no es una institución cualquiera" y ha criticado el "desacierto" de sus palabras "tanto en el fondo como en la forma".

A su juicio, son palabras "absolutamente inadmisibles e inaceptables en el fondo, porque si alguien está en la política es para la búsqueda del bien común, y desear que miles y miles de murcianos que viven de la agricultura tengan problemas en su sustento diario no está relacionado con ese fin".

También ha lamentado la forma de estas declaraciones, "porque fueron pronunciadas en uno de los lugares más emblemáticos en la producción agrícola de la Región, como es Cieza".

 El responsable autonómico ha recordado que en este municipio, "como en el resto de la región", los agricultores "utilizan con la máxima sostenibilidad y eficacia cada gota de agua para hacer de este sector una referencia nacional e internacional en aprovechamiento hídrico".

Ha recordado que la agricultura murciana representa el 10 por ciento del PIB regional, que desde la Región se exporta el 76 por ciento de las hortalizas y el 72 por ciento de las frutas, lo que supone el 20 por ciento de la producción hortofrutícola que España vende al exterior, y que se produce con tan sólo el 3,4 por ciento del agua de regadío.

----------


## Comizo

Pepe Bono sólo ha dicho la verdad. Aunque no hace falta que lo diga Bono.

Si en Murcia prefieren vivir engañados, será su problema.

----------


## ben-amar

La verdad nunca se acepta facilmente en casos como este, alla ellos pero cuanto mas tarden en darse cuenta peor sera

----------


## sergi1907

Se puede decir de diferentes maneras, pero lo que sí es cierto es que la situación del Tajo ya no da para más.

Es hora de empezar a vivir con lo que realmente se tiene.

----------


## Azakán

Datos de ahora mismo (22 de noviembre de 2011, 23:48 h) de la web del SAIH del Ministerio. 

Caudal del Trasvase Tajo-Segura: 23,28 m3/seg

Caudal del río Tajo en Almoguera (GU), por debajo de la desviación de dicho Trasvase: 6,69 m3/seg

Se llevan a Levante en estos momentos el 77,67 % del agua del Tajo, recordemos, en un trasvase "solidario", de "agua sobrante".

Quede aquí, para la posteridad.

----------


## Hixem

hay que aprovechar mientras se pueda, no sea que el que toma el mando decida otra cosa, hasta entonces todo para mi aunque no tenga sitio para guardarlo
(opinion personal)
un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Cospedal reabre la guerra del agua con un recurso judicial
 Interpondrá una denuncia contra Medio Ambiente por trasvasar más allá de "las normas"

http://www.publico.es/espana/410108/...curso-judicial

Un saludo .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Interpondrá una denuncia contra Medio Ambiente por trasvasar más allá de "las normas"
> 
> http://www.publico.es/espana/410108/...curso-judicial
> 
> Un saludo .


Si es así, me parece perfecto  :Smile:  Antes se tenía que haber denunciado... pero bueno, mejor tarde que nunca.

Ojalá algún día la Unión Europea empiece a meter mano en el asunto, veremos que pronto se acaba este cachondeo del agua.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Cospedal reabre la guerra del agua con un recurso judicial
>  Interpondrá una denuncia contra Medio Ambiente por trasvasar más allá de "las normas"
> 
> http://www.publico.es/espana/410108/...curso-judicial
> 
> Un saludo .


Ya claro, a buenas horas...
No debería de llevar tiempo puesta ya......

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya claro, a buenas horas...
> No debería de llevar tiempo puesta ya......


Aunque se hubiese denunciado hace tiempo y existiese una resolución en firme a favor del Tajo, tampoco es que hubiese cambiado mucho el panorama actual...

En este país, por desgracia, la prevaricación y el desacato a la justicia campan a sus anchas  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Ni creo que vaya a cambiar ahora.

Tengo la impresión de que se trata más de una decisión de cara a la galería que de deseos verdaderos de recuperar el Tajo.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

(JCCM) El consejero de Empleo y portavoz del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, Leandro Esteban, ha hecho público que el Consejo de Gobierno ha acordado la impugnación de la desestimación por silencio administrativo del requerimiento interpuesto por la Consejería de Fomento, contra el acuerdo de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura de fecha 5 de julio de 2011, referente al trasvase de agua acordado para el segundo semestre de 2011, de hasta un máximo de 270,8 hm3 en la cabecera del Tajo con destino al Acueducto Tajo-Segura.

El portavoz del Gobierno regional ha afirmado que esta impugnación se debe a que, una vez agotada la vía administrativa, se presenta el correspondiente recurso judicial, en este caso recurso contencioso-administrativo, frente al silencio del Ministerio que no respondió al requerimiento que desde la Consejería de Fomento se hizo en su día.

Esteban ha asegurado que se trata de acudir por vía judicial para reclamar lo que ha sido la autorización de un trasvase contraviniendo, en opinión del Gobierno y según los informes que jurídicamente integran este expediente, las normas de explotación del trasvase y que ha supuesto trasvasar más agua de la que las normas de explotación fijaban.

En ese sentido, el portavoz del Gobierno regional ha afirmado que se trata de hacer lo que es absolutamente necesario, que es pedir las explicaciones y en el caso de que esas explicaciones no se den o ese requerimiento no se atienda, acudir a los tribunales para defender los intereses de Castilla-La Mancha y de los castellano-manchegos.

Según Leandro Esteban, las leyes están para cumplirlas y cuando alguien entiende que no se cumplen, lo que hay que hacer es ir a los tribunales. A su vez, el portavoz del Gobierno regional ha destacado que la solución del problema del agua debe ser abordada desde una planificación hidrológica nacional, comprensiva, de todas las regiones con sus necesidades y planteada de forma integral, ya que para Esteban, el resto solamente ha sido perder tiempo, enfrentar a las regiones y hacer un uso absolutamente incorrecto de la planificación hidrológica.

Finalmente, Leandro Esteban ha asegurado que el Gobierno de María Dolores Cospedal entiende y ha entendido siempre la solidaridad dentro del capítulo del agua. Nunca se negará desde Castilla-La Mancha agua para beber, agua para vivir, pero sólo con una planificación hidrológica nacional, se puede dar solución a este problema, ha sentenciado Esteban

----------


## sergi1907

Mié, 07/12/2011

Información
La consellera de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación, Maritina Hernández, defendió ayer la continuidad del trasvase Tajo-Segura y restó importancia al contencioso administrativo presentado por el ejecutivo de Castilla la Mancha, que considera que los 270 hectómetros cúbicos que se han enviado durante el segundo semestre de 2011 superan la cantidad de agua que permiten las normas de explotación de la cuenca del Tajo. Este es un recurso que «de forma rutinaria viene planteando el gobierno de Castilla la Mancha cada vez que se anuncia un trasvase», trasladó la consellera, quien resaltó que, además «lo vienen perdiendo de forma habitual». Hernández informó que el Consell se ha personado en esta causa para defender la posición de la Comunidad Valenciana y adelantó que se personarán cuantas veces haga falta contra recursos similares, puesto que se necesita este agua «de calidad» que, además, «se paga a un precio rentable» para dicha Castilla-La Mancha. 

 Con respecto a la posible utilización del agua procedente de la desalinizadora de Torrevieja para el regadío, Hernández dijo que no cree que sea la solución por su elevado precio, y su coste energético y medioambiental, aunque añadió que se puede utilizar para «aportes complementarios y para otros usos, porque para regadío no es el agua adecuada». 

 Cuestionada sobre si el gobierno valenciano continúa defendiendo el trasvase del Ebro, la consellera expresó que van a seguir trabajando con el Gobierno de Rajoy a este fin, pero no quiso comprometerse a defenderlo porque, según argumentó, «son absolutamente conscientes que la situación no es la misma del 2001», puesto que hay unos estatutos de autonomía que tienen unas legislaciones que se tienen que respetar». 

 Subvención Estas declaraciones las realizó ayer durante su visita al Sindicato de Aguas de Dolores y su posterior visita a las obras de canalización del azarbe de Enmedio, un proyecto que se desarrolla en una primera fase con una inversión de 4,5 millones euros, de los que la Comunidad ha subvencionado 2,3 millones. Así, aprovechó para informar que el Consell ha aprobado destinar otros 2,4 millones para cubrir el segundo tramo de una infraestructura que sirve para canalizar las aguas de lluvia y evitar que perjudique las cosechas.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/100801

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/100801
> 
> Información
> La consellera de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación, Maritina Hernández, defendió ayer la continuidad del trasvase Tajo-Segura [...]
> 
>  Con respecto a la posible utilización del agua procedente de la desalinizadora de Torrevieja para el regadío, Hernández dijo que *no cree que sea la solución por su elevado precio, y su coste energético y medioambiental*


Osea, utilizar el agua desalada tiene un alto coste medioambiental... ¿y esto que es entonces?


Embalse de Entrepeñas. Fuente: www.elpais.com

*¿Dejar así a Entrepeñas año tras año eso si es ecológico no?*

Y con respecto al coste económico y energético, me gustaría que algún día publicasen datos sin amañar sobre el consumo y coste de la impulsión de Bolarque y el consumo y coste de una desaladora... nos íbamos a llevar una buena sorpresa.

----------


## Comizo

> Osea, utilizar el agua desalada tiene un alto coste medioambiental... ¿y esto que es entonces?
> 
> 
> Embalse de Entrepeñas. Fuente: www.elpais.com
> 
> *¿Dejar así a Entrepeñas año tras año eso si es ecológico no?*
> 
> Y con respecto al coste económico y energético, me gustaría que algún día publicasen datos sin amañar sobre el consumo y coste de la impulsión de Bolarque y el consumo y coste de una desaladora... nos íbamos a llevar una buena sorpresa.


Jo, es tan evidente, que no sé como tienen vergüenza a hacer tales afirmaciones.

 En el texto que ha puesto Sergi, queda claro que lo dice la Consejera de Agricultura, imagino que de la Comunidad Autónoma de Valencia. En el título que da Hispagua (imagino que el rebote de una publicación escrita) no lo aclara y deja lugar a la duda.
Pero lo que afirma esa señora es como si les preguntas a un aficionado de Barça y del Madrid quiene el mejor jugador del mundo, si Messi o Cristiano, ya sabemos lo que van a decir. Es lo que yo llamo "opiniones pagarés de Nueva Rumasa"; no valen nada.

----------


## Comizo

F. Lázaro, no se sí sería muy complicado hacer un somero cálculo del coste del envío por Hm3. Me quedé alucinado con los cálculos que hicísteis varios en lo del Ebro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lázaro, no se sí sería muy complicado hacer un somero cálculo del coste del envío por Hm3. Me quedé alucinado con los cálculos que hicísteis varios en lo del Ebro.


Hacer un cálculo estimativo así por encima no sería demasiado complicado, pero ahora mismo no tengo ningún dato sobre la impulsión de Bolarque ni tampoco de desaladora para poder compararlos entre ellos.

----------


## Azakán

> Hacer un cálculo estimativo así por encima no sería demasiado complicado, pero ahora mismo no tengo ningún dato sobre la impulsión de Bolarque ni tampoco de desaladora para poder compararlos entre ellos.


Si lo haces, tienes que sumarle la energía hidroeléctrica que perdemos, de que esos hm3 no solo haya que impulsarlos en Bolarque, sino que además dejan de recorrer unos 700 km de Tajo, y por tanto electricidad que se produce de menos en Bolarque, Almoguera, Castrejón, Azután, Valdecañas, Torrejón-Tajo, Alcántara, Cedillo y múltiples minicentrales a su paso.

Eso solo en cuanto a balance energético. En un balance global habría que incluir el coste medioambiental del desastre que está suponiendo dejar a todo el ecosistema del más largo río de la Península, como mayor aporte de caudal los vertidos de las depuradoras de Madrid, supuestamente "depurados", pero que recuerdo, carecen totalmente de vida acuática en sus primeros kilómetros. Lo que implica regenerar un ecosistema fluvial desde cero patatero, embalses ultraeutrofizados, acumulación de toneladas de lodos producidos por el exceso de materia orgánica muerta arrastrada por la corriente y que es indigerible por el río, biodiversidad perdida para siempre etc. etc.

Balance global: el mayor desastre ecológico de España. Producido por el egoísmo de esta gente.

----------


## sergi1907

Mar, 13/12/2011

La Verdad
Los regantes del Trasvase Tajo-Segura han expresado su preocupación por el «impasse» que existe en el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente debido al cambio de Gobierno. El presidente del Sindicato Central, José Manuel Claver, señala que la reunión de la Comisión de Explotación del Acueducto debe fijarse ya con vistas a la autorización del desembalse para el primer semestre del año que viene. En este sentido, ignora si los responsables actuales, que se encuentran en funciones, deben convocar a este organismo, o si por el contrario serán los nuevos dirigentes quienes tomen la decisión sobre el próximo envío de agua. 

 Esta Comisión ha estado presidida hasta ahora por la directora general del Agua, Marta Morén, por lo que se está a expensas de su sustituto, que no será propuesto hasta que se designe al ministro o ministra competente en materia de agua. Habitualmente, la reunión de la Comisión se convoca a mediados de diciembre para celebrarse en la última semana. 

 Claver confía en que se mantenga el actual sistema de explotación de la cabecera del Tajo, porque considera que beneficia a las cuencas cedente y receptora. En el caso de que la nueva Administración decidiera aplicar la fórmula anterior, advierte de que los regantes exigirán que los volúmenes autorizados se transporten íntegramente hacia la cuenca del Segura y no queden almacenados en los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, como ha ocurrido en los últimos 18 meses. 

 Para demostrar que existe una mejor regulación, la cuenca del Segura consumió en el anterior año hidrológico 365 hectómetros cúbicos para todos los usos, incluidos los abastecimientos, ya que se atendían las demandas cada quince días. Los regadíos tienen asignados hasta un máximo de 450 hectómetros anuales en destino. Claver apunta que dicho consumo ha estado condicionado por las lluvias caídas en ese periodo y explica que a partir de este semestre será mayor. Indica que muchos regantes dejaron sus terrenos en barbecho porque la garantía de agua era menor que ahora y señala que el próximo semestre habrá más superficie en cultivo y se necesitarán más recursos. 

 En la zona del Delta se ha reavivado estos días la polémica sobre el derogado Trasvase del Ebro. La Diputación de Castellón ha presentado un recurso contra la decisión del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino de negar el 'minitrasvase' de 90 hectómetros cúbicos de agua sobrante del Ebro a la provincia de Castellón, informa Efe. El presidente provincial, Javier Moliner, ha recordado que «Castellón y sus tierras siguen aportando agua al río Ebro» y que es «justo y necesario» que esa agua retorne a la provincia y ha mostrado su confianza en el nuevo Ejecutivo sea «sensible» a su petición. El recurso, según Moliner, «está basado en la legalidad» que les ampara para pedir esa devolución y «la capacidad que tiene el Gobierno de regular los usos y las aportaciones de recursos». 

 Colectivos ecologistas creen que el PP resucitará este proyecto. El grupo de Chunta Aragonesista (CHA) en la Diputación de Zaragoza defenderá una propuesta para que se rechace de forma «expresa y categórica» cualquier proyecto de trasvase del Ebro a cuencas levantinas.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/101099

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El presidente provincial, Javier Moliner, ha recordado que «Castellón y sus tierras siguen aportando agua al río Ebro» y que es «justo y necesario» que esa agua retorne a la provincia


Por esa regla de tres... Extremadura tendría derecho a vaciar el embalse de Alqueva y volver a llevar todo ese volumen de agua a los embalses extremeños ya que gran parte del agua embalsada en Alqueva procede de Extremadura.

Lo que hay que ver... madre mía  :Mad:

----------


## Comizo

> Mar, 13/12/2011
> 
>  El presidente provincial, Javier Moliner, ha recordado que «Castellón y sus tierras siguen aportando agua al río Ebro» y que es «justo y necesario» que esa agua retorne a la provincia y ha mostrado su confianza en el nuevo Ejecutivo sea «sensible» a su petición. El recurso, según Moliner, «está basado en la legalidad» que les ampara para pedir esa devolución y «la capacidad que tiene el Gobierno de regular los usos y las aportaciones de recursos».


 Hay que ver la cantidad de neuronas y materia gris que desperdicia ésta gente en justificaciones absurdas para trasvasar agua.
Si emplearan todo ese discurrir en ver como salir de la crisis, estábamos todos conduciendo ferraris.

 Lo malo es que tienen clá que les aplauden.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hay que ver la cantidad de neuronas y materia gris que desperdicia ésta gente en justificaciones absurdas para trasvasar agua.
> Si emplearan todo ese discurrir en ver como salir de la crisis, estábamos todos conduciendo ferraris.
> 
>  Lo malo es que tienen clá que les aplauden.


¿estas de guasa? quien dice eso demuestra no tener, ni saber lo que son, las neuronas necesarias.

----------


## Comizo

> ¿estas de guasa? quien dice eso demuestra no tener, ni saber lo que son, las neuronas necesarias.


Más o menos así:

----------


## ben-amar

SI, mas o menos. jajajaja

----------


## Varanya

Vuelve a funcionar el canal de trasvase, 11.57 m3/s desde esta tarde según el SAIH del Tajo.

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Jue, 15/12/2011

ABC
Los regantes de Murcia quieren que en el primer semestre del año 2012 se trasvasen desde el Tajo 214 hectómetros cúbicos de agua y están preocupados por un posible retraso en la reunión de la Comisión de Explotación del Trasvase por el cambio de gobierno. 


 Así lo manifestó el presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (SCRATS), José Manuel Claver, quien indicó que aún no se ha convocado esa reunión para el día 28, como es habitual, para decidir los trasvases para los próximos meses. 

 Claver advirtió de que, si se retrasa mucho esa convocatoria, se corre el riesgo de que no haya agua para atender, no solo las necesidades del riego de cultivos, sino el propio abastecimiento del Levante español. 

 El Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha ha recurrido el último trasvase del Tajo al Segura autorizado el pasado mes de julio por considerar que supera la cantidad de agua que permiten las normas de explotación del acueducto, pues fijaba un máximo de 270,8 hectómetros cúbicos para el último semestre de 2011. 

 A este respecto, Claver respondió que, según las reglas de explotación, hay 356 hectómetros que no se han enviado al Segura y recordó que el Tribunal Supremo ha estimado en varias sentencias que es una regla orientativa y no vinculante. 

 Según esa regla, en la reunión de la Comisión de Explotación para el segundo semestre de 2010 se deberían aprobar 408 hectómetros, pero fueron autorizados sólo 298 y se trasvasaron finalmente 191, es decir, 217 menos de lo que tendría que venir.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/101325

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los regantes de Murcia quieren que en el primer semestre del año 2012 se trasvasen desde el Tajo 214 hectómetros cúbicos de agua y están preocupados por un posible retraso en la reunión de la Comisión de Explotación del Trasvase por el cambio de gobierno.


¿Más agua? Llevan medio año trasvasando, el Segura con 600 Hm3 y encima quieren más agua? ¿Pero donde narices gastan tanta agua?




> Claver advirtió de que, si se retrasa mucho esa convocatoria, *se corre el riesgo de que no haya agua para atender*, no solo las necesidades del riego de cultivos, sino *el propio abastecimiento del Levante español*.


¿600 Hm3 en la cuenca del Segura y no va a haber agua ni para beber? Por favor, ¿cómo se puede decir semejante barbaridad?






> Según esa regla, en la reunión de la Comisión de Explotación *para el segundo semestre de 2010 se deberían aprobar 408 hectómetros*, pero fueron autorizados sólo 298 y se trasvasaron finalmente 191, es decir, 217 menos de lo que tendría que venir.


En fin, me lo tomaré con humor por no soltar ninguna _gazpachada_ de las gordas.

Lo que yo digo, si por algunos fuera, sellarían el cauce del Tajo y abrirían una zanja desde Bolarque hasta el río Segura para que el agua fuera directamente  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Y esto parece ser sólo el principio.

Después del cambio de gobierno parece que se ven con más fuerza para pedir. Y no pararán hasta conseguir el trasvase del Ebro.

----------


## Comizo

> Jue, 15/12/2011
> 
> ABC
> Los regantes de Murcia quieren que en el primer semestre del año 2012 se trasvasen desde el Tajo 214 hectómetros cúbicos de agua y están preocupados por un posible retraso en la reunión de la Comisión de Explotación del Trasvase por el cambio de gobierno. 
> 
> 
>  Así lo manifestó el presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (SCRATS), José Manuel Claver, quien indicó que aún no se ha convocado esa reunión para el día 28, como es habitual, para decidir los trasvases para los próximos meses. 
> 
>  Claver advirtió de que, si se retrasa mucho esa convocatoria, se corre el riesgo de que no haya agua para atender, no solo las necesidades del riego de cultivos, sino el propio abastecimiento del Levante español. 
> ...


Yo me voy a abstener de decir nada, porque cualquier cosa que diga, con el cabreo que pillo leyendo éstas cosas, puede ser muy gorda.

Pero es que se pasan el día llorando y llorando.

Indignante.

----------


## Hixem

Con lo del trasvase del Ebro estan locos!!!!! no solo por el trasvase, sino por lo que en este rio habita... mejillon cebra, siluros...etc, seria una Verguenza

----------


## F. Lázaro

Estado conjunto de Entrepeñas y Buendía: *42% y bajando*

Estado de la cuenca del Segura: *54,6%*

Y el trasvase, funcionando a 15,6 m3/s y en pleno invierno... *qué vergüenza por dios*  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Comizo

> Estado conjunto de Entrepeñas y Buendía: *42% y bajando*
> 
> Estado de la cuenca del Segura: *54,6%*
> 
> Y el trasvase, funcionando a 15,6 m3/s y en pleno invierno... *qué vergüenza por dios*


 Es una causa perdida, ahora mucho más.

Una lástima pero es así.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compañeros

Yo indignado es poco, pero como dice comizo, es una causa perdida, volverán a secarlos y los planes de cuenca sin aprobar...  ya demostré que eran unos mentirosos los del SCRATS, hacer alguna otra cosa que fuera efectiva estaría penada por la ley.

El cuento del lobo puede ser verdad, pero desde luego si quieren otros 200 hm3, que se los den, que se los lleven, que cuando llegue la sequia de verdad se van a tener que beber sus aguas residuales porque aquí ya no va a haber agua, y entonces cuando venga el lobo, se encontrarán solitos y sin trasvase... Ellos mismos, son egoistas y eso les debería pasar a los egoistas... encontrarse compuestos y sin novio.

he dicho.

----------


## sergi1907

> El cuento del lobo puede ser verdad, pero desde luego si quieren otros 200 hm3, que se los den, que se los lleven, que cuando llegue la sequia de verdad se van a tener que beber sus aguas residuales porque aquí ya no va a haber agua, y entonces cuando venga el lobo, se encontrarán solitos y sin trasvase... Ellos mismos, son egoistas y eso les debería pasar a los egoistas... encontrarse compuestos y sin novio.


Esto que comentas ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces aquí, lo normal sería guardar para cuando venga la dura sequía, pero debe ser algo muy difícil de entender

----------


## Azakán

> Estado conjunto de Entrepeñas y Buendía: *42% y bajando*
> 
> Estado de la cuenca del Segura: *54,6%*
> 
> Y el trasvase, funcionando a 15,6 m3/s y en pleno invierno... *qué vergüenza por dios*


Así es la ******* de país en la que vivimos.

Para ellos el agua limpia del Alto Tajo para regar, y yo en Toledo tengo que regar con agua de cloaca.
Vergüenza es poco para lo que siento yo ya.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, después de unos cuantos días de inactividad por aquí, me ha dado por ver el SAIH del trasvase a ver si habían dejado ya de sacar agua, pero que va...

Se ve que algunos están empeñados en hacer el río Segura navegable hasta Cieza. 

A este paso, ya mismo vemos al _Knock Nevis_ enfilando la bocana en Guardamar de Segura y remontando río arriba...

----------


## cantarin

Creo que es un tema espinoso para mucha gente, que no entendemos y que vemos como un abuso en toda regla. Nadie dice que no tenga que ir agua al Segura, pero a este ritmo y gastando cuando hay sin pensar en el futuro, eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Cada dia que pasa Entrepeñas mas bajo, y buendía le secunda el ritmo, lo que pasa es que aquel parece que esta mejor, porque como no se llena mas del 50% desde hace ya tres lustros pues parece que aun tiene mucha agua. La cual acabará saliendo también camino del levante, y viene otro verano sin que haya entrado agua. Todos a gastar agua tanto aquí como en el tajo, los pobres van a quedar a este ritmo por debajo de los 600 hm3 entre los dos y ahí si que ya se supone que con el nuevo plan de cuenca no pueden trasvasar, pero para ello tiene que estar aprobado.

una pena verdadera y duradera

----------


## Azakán

Caudal Tajo Aranjuez: 6,64 m3/s

Caudal Trasvase: 21,46 m3/s

Los embalses de cabecera del Tajo, bastante más bajos que los del Segura.
Sigue sin llover, ni previsiones de que lo haga, en la Cuenca del Tajo. 

Quien quiera que le ponga adjetivos calificativos a esto, a mí ya no se me ocurren.

Decidme, los que seáis de otra cuenca hidrográfica: ¿aguantaríais algo así? ¿cómo podemos acabar con esta decapitación de la Cuenca del Tajo?

Y el Gobierno ¿qué piensa hacer para arreglar esto?

----------


## ben-amar

Esto es una verdadera verguenza.

----------


## sergi1907

José Manuel Claver | PRESIDENTE DEL SCRATS

«Si no se aprueba el PHN ahora nos podemos encontrar con un problema» 
«La mayoría absoluta la tiene el PP, pero no sabemos qué puede pasar en 4 años», subraya Claver, que insta a ponerse manos a la obra tras la aprobación de los planes de cuenca del Júcar, Tajo y Segura.

El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, José Manuel Claver, considera que la solución definitiva del agua pasa por articular una nueva transferencia y un nuevo pacto nacional del agua, "en el que se colmen demandas y las necesidades reales de los regantes".
"Aquí hay que dejarse de milongas y poner encima de la mesa las necesidades reales y demandas verdaderas que existen en las cuencas excedentes", opinó.
Aunque, a su juicio, antes hay que llevar a cabo los planes de cuenca del Júcar, Tajo y Segura, "que no son sencillos y van a llevar un tiempo". Una vez que estén terminados y aprobados por el Gobierno se tendría que empezar a elaborar el PHN, señaló Claver, quien teme que se vuelvan a repetir los mismos errores del pasado.
Y es que, argumentó, "la mayoría absoluta la tiene ahora el Partido Popular, pero no sabemos qué puede pasar en cuatro años", por lo que a su entender, "si no se aprueba el plan hidrológico nacional en esta legislatura nos podemos encontrar con un problema, que no se tenga la capacidad política suficiente como para poder aprobarlo y ejecutarlo".
O al menos, señaló en una entrevista , ejecutarlo hasta un punto que sea irreversible, "no poner solo primeras piedras, como la otra vez". "Hay que darse prisa", aseveró Claver, quien asegura que el sindicato quisiera que el Plan Hidrológico Nacional se hiciera en esta legislatura, y aunque el presidente del Scrats lo ve muy difícil indica que "por nuestra parte no va a faltar apoyo".
Pero de no lograrse, apuntó, "el Gobierno tendrá que resolver en función del interés general, propiciando que el agua, que es un bien nacional sea utilizada donde sea necesaria y se produzca una mayor rentabilidad para el país, todo ello sin perjuicio de garantizar el principio básico de respeto y prioridad a la cuenca excedente".
Aunque cree que hay agua suficiente en España para atender todas las demandas, incluidas las medio-ambientales, y lo que hay que hacer es tener ese consenso y plasmarlo en una norma definitiva. "Llevamos muchos años con el tema del agua, ya estamos cansados en esta tierra de hablar siempre de lo mismo, hay que darle la vuelta al disco y que nos sintamos comprendidos y amparados por nuestros compatriotas", aseveró.
PROBLEMAS TAJO-SEGURA
Según el presidente del Sindicato, el trasvase Tajo-Segura cuenta con tres problemas: el tema del agua, y la necesidad de complementarla con una nueva transferencia; el tema económico (las tarifas); y la tercera, la consolidación política del trasvase.
Tras lo que recordó que es responsabilidad del Gobierno del país decir de dónde tiene que venir el agua, al tiempo que subraya que los dos únicos caminos posibles son la desalación o los trasvases.
Ya hemos gastado mucho dinero en la desalación, que se ha demostrado que sirve para el abastecimiento, "aunque es muy cara", pero es "inviable" para el regadío. La otra opción, añadió, traer agua de una cuenca excedentaria a otra donde falte, "siempre y cuando el coste y la calidad del agua pueda ser asumida para el regadío", recalcó.
Preguntado por aquella cuenca que los regantes consideran más apropiada, Claver ha señalado que el coste del agua traída desde el Ródano sería "aquí" imposible de abonar y que "habría que estudiar muy bien" un trasvase desde el Ebro "o cualquier otra cuenca". Pero, subrayó, "nosotros no queremos entrar porque es una cuestión técnica que deben evaluar los técnicos del Gobierno central".
Por otro lado, aunque ha destacado que las tarifas del trasvase son muy elevadas y más caras que lo que se paga en el resto del país por el agua superficial, ha manifestado su satisfacción por las nuevas tarifas para el aprovechamiento del acueducto Tajo-Segura, aprobadas la pasada semana en Consejo de Ministros. Suponen una disminución "importantísima" de cinco céntimos por metro cúbico, lo que ha tachado de "éxito".
En cuanto a la situación política, Claver critica que después de 33 años de funcionamiento "tengamos que estar hablando todavía de la consolidación del trasvase" Tajo-Segura. "No es admisible que esté todavía sujeto a discusión", apostilló.
Actualmente, añadió, parece que la postura contraria de C-LM al trasvase se ha calmado, por lo que "parece que hay otro talante, otra actuación de cara al Tajo-Segura", pero la prueba del nueve, indicó, "la vamos a tener en el momento que se discuta el Plan Hidrológico del Tajo". SEQUIA: DE SEGUIR ASI, PROXIMO AÑO EMPEZARAN LOS PROBLEMAS
Preguntado ante la posible nueva etapa de sequía, Claver ha recordado que en los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, todavía hay 1.011 hectómetros cúbicos; "estamos en nivel dos, para llegar al tres, que sería una situación grave, y pasaría a que los trasvases se aprobaran por Consejo de Ministros, tendría que bajar aproximadamente unos 500 hm3", explicó.
Por lo que, señaló, "todavía tenemos un margen", también es cierto, añadió, que el año está siendo muy malo y si termina así, y no hay aportaciones, "desde luego el próximo año podríamos empezar a tener problemas". Evidentemente, indicó, "eso repercutiría en todo lo que es la explotación del regadío del trasvase".
Puede que en un determinado momento, si no hay mucha agua, la Comisión Central de Explotación reduzca de seis a tres meses los envíos. "Nuestra idea es que el semestre que viene todavía se apruebe por semestre" porque, explicó Claver, "facilita la planificación de los regantes y es un método de ahorro de agua".
Finalmente, José Manuel Claver ha remarcado que el sindicato, que sopla los 30 años en 2012, siempre se ha destacado por ser una institución que ha tenido muy claro que la defensa del agua y del trasvase eran su objetivo y misión, así como conseguir agua y abaratar la tarifa del trasvase, basándose, para ello, "en la unidad y la independencia política".
"Nosotros no recibimos subvenciones de nadie, el sindicato se mantiene con las cuentas de sus afiliados, y podremos equivocarnos pero siempre desde el convencimiento que en ese momento intentamos hacer lo mejor en favor de la consecución del agua, el regadío y el Sureste español", concluyó.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201202...202251304.html

----------


## No Registrado

Esto ya lo hemos comentado otras veces, y esque estos señores son unos autenticos vampiros del agua y no dudan en expoliar el bie ajeno para su propio beneficio, siempre con la sonrisa comprensiva de Cospedal, !!!!!SEÑORES QUE EL TAJO NO DESEMBOCA EN EL MEDITERRANEO!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Esto ya lo hemos comentado otras veces, y esque estos señores son unos autenticos vampiros del agua y no dudan en expoliar el bie ajeno para su propio beneficio, siempre con la sonrisa comprensiva de Cospedal, *!!!!!SEÑORES QUE EL TAJO NO DESEMBOCA EN EL MEDITERRANEO!!!!!!!!!!!*


Eso era antes. pregunta por Aranjuez o Talavera de la Reina.

----------


## Azakán

*Golpe al Trasvase*

*La Plataforma del Tajo dice que reservar agua por primera vez en 30 años para los cultivos de Talavera "rompe el monopolio de Murcia"*

EFE TOLEDO La Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo de Talavera de la Reina considera que la reserva de agua aprobada para los regantes del tramo medio del Tajo supone «romper el monopolio del río desde Murcia» ya que «por primera vez en 30 años se reserva agua pensando en los cultivos de Talavera».

El portavoz de la Plataforma, Miguel Ángel Sánchez, se refirió ayer a la reunión de la Comisión de Explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura del pasado 30 de marzo, que aprobó una reserva de 34 hectómetros cúbicos para que los regantes del tramo medio, en Talavera, dispongan de agua «que actualmente no tienen», dijo.

En su opinión, este pequeño gesto es significativo, porque «rompe el monopolio del río desde Murcia y por primera vez en 30 años se reserva agua en la cabecera pensando en los regantes de Talavera». Sánchez defendió, no obstante, que el agua del riego para la vega talaverana proceda del río Alberche, por su mejor calidad, pero remarca que se trata de un hito pues «nunca la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo había tenido en cuenta las necesidades de Talavera» a la hora de contabilizarlas para el trasvase.

El portavoz de la Plataforma agrega que este «gesto» puede indicar que algo va a cambiar en la gestión del Tajo, pero también dice que viene a «reconocer» por parte de la Confederación del Tajo que «ha fallado en su gestión estos últimos 30 años, pues en el tramo medio del río hace falta agua».

Aseguró que si se liberan desde la cabecera los 34 hectómetros cúbicos para Talavera de la Reina, que es el mayor municipio de España a orillas del Tajo, solamente llegarán unos diez, a causa de la sequía y las captaciones a lo largo del cauce, pero con todo la calidad del río aumentará al tener más caudal que ahora.

Sánchez insistió en la importancia de poner en funcionamiento cuanto antes las estaciones de medición de aforo que ofrezcan datos fidedignos sobre la cantidad de agua que lleva el Tajo a su paso por Talavera de la Reina, que demostrarán «que casi no corre agua» y que, en su opinión, obligará a replantearse el trasvase para cumplir la legislación europea.

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...se/397829.html

----------


## sergi1907

Mar, 05/06/2012

La Razón
La consellera de Agricultura, Pesca, Alimentación y Agua, Maritina Hernández, afirmó ayer que «puede haber tranquilidad y normalidad en las transferencias» que se puedan percibir en la Comunitat Valenciana y en la Región de Murcia provenientes del trasvase Tajo-Segura. 

 Hernández hizo estas declaraciones, a preguntas de los periodistas, tras reunirse en Alicante con el consejero de Agricultura y Agua de la Región de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, y con representantes del sector de frutos secos de las dos comunidades autónomas. Según la consellera, el cumplimiento de los acuerdos del trasvase se sustenta en las reglas de explotación marcadas por un comité de seguimiento, por lo que cabe ser «muy respetuosos» con el trabajo técnico realizado. En este sentido, el consejero murciano recordó que la junta de explotación celebrada el pasado mes enero acordó que ambas comunidades debían percibir 38 hectómetros cúbicos de agua cada mes, lo que supone 228 hectómetros cúbicos semestrales. Esto es así debido al nivel 2 de alerta por sequía vigente en la Comunitat Valenciana y en la Región de Murcia. Preguntado sobre las informaciones que indicaban que esa cantidad de agua a percibir podría rebajarse en el segundo semestre del año, el consejero murciano demandó que «se cumplan» las normas de explotación. «No creo que se deban rebajar» y «sobre este tema no tiene que haber ningún tipo de discusión, porque hay unas reglas»,dijo. «En seis meses lo que hay que gastar es eso; los regantes ya saben que en agosto necesitarán más de 38 hectómetros, pero deberán haber ahorrado cuando han necesitado menos», señaló. 
 Cerdá también anunció que la junta de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura se reunirá a finales de este mes y que ambas comunidades continuarán en el nivel 2 de alerta, por lo que deberán mantenerse esas cantidades a percibir.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/111217

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

el tema sigue dando de que hablar, y lo que te rondaré morena con el tema. Según las reglas de explotación vigentes, los niveles de entrepeñas y buendia han bajado lo suficiente para que este semestre se rebaje con creces el nivel de trasvase, mas que nada porque no hay donde sacar, volverán a dejarlos secos de nuevo y se quedaran tan tranquilos. El Sr. Cerda tendría que saber esto para saber que se van a rebajar las cantidades, no se en cuanto, pero seguro que se rebajan, mas que nada porque al ritmo que van no hay agua para el año que viene y entonces entraran en sequia total, pero parece ser que mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando, y quieren el agua para ellos, y a los de aquí que nos den morcillas. Este año no se donde me bañaré en Sacedón, a 1 km del paseo maritimo por lo menos porque se han llevado todo el agua, las barcas han desaparecido y la economia de la zona se ha resentido ya, pero pero parece que no importa porque son 12000 personas frente a 4 millones, a veces tambien hay que respetar a las minorias no solo a las mayorías.

un abrazo

----------


## sergi1907

Mié, 06/06/2012

La Razón
Los regantes del trasvase Tajo-Segura dispondrán finalmente para los meses de julio, agosto y septiembre de 38 hectómetros cúbicos mensuales, no atendiendo así su petición de que se completara la totalidad del agua aprobada en enero (35 hm3). Así lo anunció en rueda de prensa el presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver, quien subrayó que ha sido a las 13.00 horas cuando ha tenido conocimiento de dicha decisión, trasladada por el presidente Ramón Luis Valcárcel. 

 Fue la semana pasada cuando el director general del Agua del Ministerio de Agricultura, Agua y Medio Ambiente, Juan Urbano, se mostró «muy receptivo» para atender las necesidades de los agricultores murcianos para el verano. 

 Según Claver, en aquella reunión se propuso una posible solución en cuanto a la disponibilidad de agua para el próximo trimestre pero no ha sido hasta este mediodía cuando han recibido noticias del presidente Valcárcel, que medió con el Gobierno central para conseguir las reivindicaciones de los regantes. La solución, explicó, «no es la que nosotros pedíamos», por lo que consideró que «no es la más idónea, pero es la solución que la Administración ha considerado y nos puede valer en principio». 

 De este modo, «no vendrá un volumen adicional en junio de 35 hm3 de regadío, que era lo que pedíamos, para cumplir con la totalidad del agua aprobada en el acuerdo de enero, sino que los 38 hm3 de julio-septiembre se repartirán entre abastecimientos y regadíos, de forma que los regadíos van a perder una mayor parte en ese volumen». En concreto, de esos 38 hm3, 33 serán para regadíos y los 5 restantes para abastecimiento, «teniendo que recurrir éstos últimos a la desalación». En su opinión, «podemos tirar con eso y atender las demandas de regadío en esos tres meses, pero nos hubiera gustado más la otra solución». 

 Y es que, insistió, «con esta cantidad podremos atender los regadíos, pero no con la comodidad que pretendíamos». Por ello, trasladó a los regantes un mensaje de tranquilidad, porque «lo hemos pasado mal hasta que hemos recibido la llamada de Valcárcel», a quien agradeció, junto con el consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá, las labores que han realizado para ello. 

 No obstante, advirtió que en caso de ser necesario tocarán el embalse muerto, que es la parte de los embalses que están por debajo de la toma. En la cuenca del Segura se reparten entre los regadíos tradicionales y el trasvase Tajo-Segura. Las previsiones para después del verano serán de 38 hm3 igualmente hasta noviembre y diciembre «dependerá de cómo evolucionen las existencias». Según comentó, «es posible que se entre a Consejo de Ministros y se disminuya de 38 a 23 hm3».

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/111271

----------


## Azakán

Bueno, como siempre, ya que los medios estatales no hablan de cómo el Estado asesina el Tajo, tendremos que poner los datos los de siempre. Los malos. Los insolidarios.

Tajo SECO en Malpica de Tajo, Toledo. 



Datos oficiales del Ministerio.

Mientras tanto, el Trasvase Tajo-Segura, 15 m3/seg.

Cualquiera lo puede ver, aún hoy en

http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AR/mapa:H8

*La Plataforma en defensa del Tajo: la situación del tramo medio es "intolerable"*

http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes

----------


## F. Lázaro

Propongo crear una plataforma: SACA LA TARJETA ROJA AL TRASVASE...

----------


## labanda

Ni en el Amazonas se esta produciendo un ATENTADO ecologista más flagrante que con el agua del Tajo. Yo por mi parte lo tengo claro la unica manera de solucionar esto es no votar a ninguno de los partidos que han consentido esta sangria.

----------


## sergi1907

Labanda te he borrado la mitad del mensaje, independientemente de lo que están haciendo con el río creo que se debe moderar lo que se dice.

Saludos

----------


## labanda

Siento si mis palabras eran fuertes, creo que solo dije que eran unos sin verguenzas, por otro lado llamar a cada uno por su nombre no es ofender sino poner con palabras su comportamiento.

De todas maneras reitero mis disculpas en lo que fueran mis pecados.

----------


## Luján

> Siento si mis palabras eran fuertes, creo que solo dije que eran unos sin verguenzas, por otro lado llamar a cada uno por su nombre no es ofender sino poner con palabras su comportamiento.
> 
> De todas maneras reitero mis disculpas en lo que fueran mis pecados.


Lo que se te editó pudiera ser considerado apología del terrorismo, de ahí la acción de Sergi.

----------


## Azakán

Si es que es normal que le salgan a uno palabros, sufriendo lo que estamos sufriendo, y con la política de amordazamiento y ocultación tanto de la realidad del funcionamiento del trasvase, como de cada una de las iniciativas ribereñas que han surgido en su contra, que mantiene el Gobierno desde la misma transición.

Eso no quita que esté mal, yo también me tengo que morder la lengua, o en este caso, atar los dedos para no escribir barbaridades.

----------


## sergi1907

Técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) trabajan en la reparación de una avería en el trasvase Tajo-Segura, provocada por un desprendimiento de tierra en el interior de uno de los túneles de esta infraestructura bajo la sierra de Ulea. 

 El túnel, aguas abajo del Azud de Ojós, tiene una longitud de 3,4 kilómetros y es el inicio del Canal Principal de la Margen Izquierda del Postrasvase. La infraestructura ha sufrido varios desprendimientos en los últimos días, localizados en un tramo de 300 metros, aproximadamente a la mitad del recorrido del túnel, lo que impide el paso del agua a través del mismo. 

 Los técnicos de la CHS están trabajando para restablecer con carácter de urgencia el paso del agua a través del túnel. Mientras, se están acometiendo las obras necesarias para reponer provisionalmente el servicio a la mayor brevedad posible, mediante un desvío alternativo.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/112610

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) trabajan en la reparación de una avería en el trasvase Tajo-Segura, provocada por un desprendimiento de tierra en el interior de uno de los túneles de esta infraestructura bajo la sierra de Ulea. 
> 
>  El túnel, aguas abajo del Azud de Ojós, tiene una longitud de 3,4 kilómetros y es el inicio del Canal Principal de la Margen Izquierda del Postrasvase. La infraestructura ha sufrido varios desprendimientos en los últimos días, localizados en un tramo de 300 metros, aproximadamente a la mitad del recorrido del túnel, lo que impide el paso del agua a través del mismo. 
> 
>  Los técnicos de la CHS están trabajando para restablecer con carácter de urgencia el paso del agua a través del túnel. Mientras, se están acometiendo las obras necesarias para reponer provisionalmente el servicio a la mayor brevedad posible, mediante un desvío alternativo.
> 
> http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/112610


Qué rapidez!!

Yo he visto obras declaradas "de emergencia", y he tardado más de 3 meses en verla... qué curioso.

----------


## sergi1907

> Qué rapidez!!
> 
> Yo he visto obras declaradas "de emergencia", y he tardado más de 3 meses en verla... qué curioso.


Pero seguro que no tenían la "urgencia" que tiene ésta. Son muchos intereses en juego

----------


## labanda

¡ AGUA VA!

creo que ese es el slogan que deberia lucir en el trasavase tajo-seguro.

En uno de los veranos más calurosos de la historia, a nadie se le ha ocurrido ahorrar agua y prohibir los riegos en terrenos que no cuentan con recursos propios, sino que han decidido (llevan desde diciembre del 2011) mandar toda el agua que sea menester y con el beneplacito de todas las partes implicadas.

Ojala y se seque de una vez los embalses de entrepeñas y buendia, para que asi podamos pedir nosotros agua a los murcianos de las desaladoras que no les interesa construir mientras esquilman el agua de otras regiones.

Ese dia veremos la "solidaridad" reciproca que vamos a recibir.

----------


## sergi1907

Mar, 10/07/2012

EFE
El consejero de Agricultura y Agua de la Región de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, ha reconocido que la reparación de la avería en el trasvase Tajo-Segura podría durar seis meses, aunque se procurará agilizarla todo lo posible. 

 Así lo ha explicado a preguntas de los medios en Madrid, donde participó en la reunión de la conferencia sectorial y consejo consultivo de agricultura que reúne a representantes del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama) y de las comunidades autónomas. 

 Cerdá ha recalcado el interés de la Región en que solucione el problema lo antes posible, puesto que el agua no llega actualmente a determinadas comunidades de regantes. 

 Asimismo, ha avanzado que mañana visitará las obras el director general del Agua del Gobierno central junto con responsables de la Consejería autonómica para analizar la situación sobre el terreno. 

 En su opinión, se trata de la avería más importante de esta infraestructura en 33 ó 34 años. 

 En todo caso, ha subrayado la "disposición magnífica" del Magrama "que hay que agradecer" y la prontitud con la que los técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura "saben darle solución" a los problemas que se están planteando.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/113221

----------


## sergi1907

Vie, 13/07/2012

EFE

Los municipios ribereños de los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo han alertado hoy de que alguno de ellos empieza a sufrir problemas de desabastecimiento mientras se trasvasa agua a la cuenca del Segura y en el último mes esos pantanos han perdido 110 hectómetros cúbicos de agua. 

El presidente de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, Antonio Luengo, ha remitido a los medios una carta abierta a la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, para informarle de una situación que, más que preocuparle, "debería ser una obsesión". 

Según Luengo, alcalde de Villalba del Rey (Cuenca), del PSOE, los pantanos de Buendía y Entrepeñas tienen 791 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que supone un 31,97 % de su capacidad total, tras haber perdido 110 hectómetros en un mes y 27 en una sola semana. 

A su juicio, a este ritmo, "al final del año los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía estarán vacíos, no tendrán agua". 

Luengo expone el caso de Chillarón del Rey, población de Guadalajara situada junto al embalse de Entrepeñas, que lleva sin abastecimiento una semana pese a que "a sus pies tiene cientos de hectómetros cúbicos de agua". 

Según el presidente de los ribereños, si Chillarón del Rey hace obras para acceder al agua, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo lo sanciona, y cuando pide cisternas a la Diputación de Guadalajara, le responden que no se sabe si será posible. 

El dirigente de los municipios ribereños acusa en el escrito a Cospedal de estar "esquilmando" la cabecera del río Tajo para "tener cuota de poder en su partido". 

"Los gobernantes actuales de Castilla-La Mancha han tomado la región como una finca que hay que explotar, una colonia del Levante. Les importan bien poco que los pueblos de cabecera del Tajo vayan desapareciendo poco a poco, mientras que otras regiones se enriquecen con nuestra agua", sostiene Luengo. 

El alcalde incide en la "penuria ecológica" que atraviesa el Tajo y pregunta: "Cuando se quiera aumentar el caudal para solucionar los problemas medioambientales, ¿de dónde sacarán el agua?" 

En este contexto, cita estudios que determinan que el aporte hidrológico a la cabecera del Tajo ha descendido a la mitad, con lo que, a su juicio, seguir trasvasando agua del Tajo al Segura "es inviable", porque en poco tiempo no habrá agua ni en la cabecera del Tajo ni en Castilla-La Mancha. 

"Castilla-La Mancha simplemente será un desierto", alerta Antonio Luengo. 

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/113416

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Un padre y su hija de nacionalidad rumana han fallecido este jueves ahogados en el interior del canal del trasvase Tajo-Segura, a la altura del término municipal de la localidad albaceteña de Barrax.

 Fuentes de la Delegación del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha han indicado que la muerte de estas dos personas ha sido accidental y que el padre ha muerto al intentar rescatar a su hija cuando ésta ha caído al canal.

 Según han informado a Europa Press fuentes del Servicio de Emergencias 112, el suceso ha tenido lugar sobre las 15.00 horas y el padre de 37 años responde a la iniciales M.D. y la hija de 16 años a las iniciales C.D.

 La Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil se encuentra investigando las causas del suceso. Al lugar de los hechos se han desplazado efectivos de los bomberos de Villarrobledo (Albacete), la Guardia Civil, una ambulancia de La Roda, un helicóptero medicalizado y efectivos de Protección Civil.



Estaba lavándose la cara

 El teniente de alcalde de Barrax, Juan Manuel Valdelvira, ha señalado, en declaraciones a Europa Press, que los hechos han ocurrido cuando la familia ha parado en el canal del trasvase Tajo-Segura a comer y la menor se ha precipitado al agua cuando estaba lavándose la cara.

 Valdelvira ha explicado los dos fallecidos no son vecinos de la localidad y que se encontraban de paso en la misma porque estaban trabajando en la recolección del ajo en la zona. Además ha señalado que, según ha podido saber, la niña no sabía nadar pero el padre si.

 El teniente de alcalde de Barrax ha calificado este hecho de "dramático" y ha trasladado las condolencias del Ayuntamiento a la familia de los fallecidos y a toda la comunidad de rumanos que se encuentran trabajando en la recolección del ajo.


Fuente: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1544345/0/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dios santo, menuda tragedia  :Frown: 

Mis más sinceras condolencias para los familiares y allegados de ambas víctimas, una verdadera lástima tener que leer noticias como ésta año tras año  :Frown:

----------


## labanda

Todos los años lo mismo, creo que este año llevamos 5, tanto dinero cuesta poner una valla (igual que autovias y AVE) por donde pasa a nivel, creo que con lo que pagan de agua se les podia pedir un par de centimos y solucionar este tema recurente de todos los veranos, claro que este año como llevamos 9 meses trasvasando las opurtunidades de que vuelva a pasar una tragedia se multiplican.

----------


## No Registrado

Es terrible tener que lamentar el fallecimiento de una niña y de un adulto de esa manera. Para llorar.

También se debería ser más estricto en cuanto a las acampadas en la margen del trasvase. No dudo que ésta vez se hayan parado a lavarse, pero, sobre todo en la zona de Albacete hay campamentos de rumanos viviendo el sus orillas, y se lavan, bañan, etc... en el canal, cuando es tremendamente peligroso y está prohibido.

En el google hay multitud de fotos que verifican lo que digo.
Como pongo al principio, lamentar las dos muertes.

----------


## REEGE

En primer lugar lamentar las víctimas que tenemos tanto en canales, presas y ríos de España.
Pero todos sabemos que españoles y extranjeros, nos saltamos las normas, rompemos vallas, las saltamos, no hacemos caso a prohibiciones, tiramos basuras, rompemos infraestructuras... y un largo etc... en todos nuestros espacios naturales!!
Una pena las muertes que sufrimos cada año, pero la inmensa mayoría se debe a imprudencias y saltarnos las normas que existen en éstas obras hidráulicas!!
Seamos más cuidadosos con éstos lugares y sobretodo más precavidos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por desgracia, llevas más razón que un santo  :Frown:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta mañana la primera tubería ha iniciado el bombeo y el acueducto ya recibe más de 1,5 metros cúbicos por segundo, mientras que la segunda tubería funcionará a mediados de esta semana 

La primera tubería del baipás de Ulea ha comenzado a verter a las 12:00 horas del mediodía agua al canal de la margen izquierda del trasvase Tajo-Segura. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) cumple así antes incluso del plazo previsto con el compromiso que hizo el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama) de tomar todas las medidas necesarias para restablecer al menos parcialmente el suministro del acueducto mientras se repara el túnel averiado. 

El presidente de la CHS, Miguel Ángel Ródenas, ha declarado que el Gobierno de España considera el trasvase Tajo-Segura una infraestructura de interés nacional y por esta razón ha declarado de emergencia todas las obras que se están llevando a cabo. Todas las actuaciones están siendo ejecutadas con la máxima celeridad para conseguir minimizar las consecuencias de la interrupción del canal de la Margen Izquierda del trasvase por el hundimiento del túnel, la avería más grave en la historia del acueducto Tajo-Segura. 

El caudal extraído del río Segura es desde esta mañana de más de 1,5 metros cúbicos por segundo y llegará a mediados de la semana que viene a 3,4 m3/s. Se vierte al canal aguas abajo del túnel averiado, en una zona a cielo abierto donde ya se ha colocado una barrera que impide que el agua circule en dirección contraria. 

Los obreros han comenzado ya a colocar la segunda de las tuberías del baipás, de 1.200 milímetros de diámetro, que toman el agua en el azud del Golgo (municipio de Ulea) y la conducen hasta el canal del trasvase, a través de un recorrido de 500 metros de longitud y 30 metros de desnivel, sobre unos terrenos cuya cesión ha facilitado el Ayuntamiento de Ulea. El agua extraída del cauce del río se impulsa desde el río Segura mediante dos grandes bombas de 630 kw de potencia cada una. La primera tubería ya está instalada sobre la plataforma que se ha construido junto al azud y ahora se trabaja en la segunda. 

Aporte de recursos desde La Pedrera y El Tinajón 

Por otro lado, y con el objetivo de contribuir al restablecimiento del suministro, la CHS ya está incorporando recursos al canal del trasvase a través del retrobombeo de las aguas almacenadas en el embalse de La Pedrera (Orihuela) y de la estación impulsora del Tinajón (Ulea). 

La semana pasada comenzaron a bombearse desde La Pedrera 0,3 metros cúbicos por segundo, con los que se abastece provisionalmente a más de 5.000 hectáreas de regadío de la Vega Baja, que tienen sus tomas entre la salida del Sifón de Orihuela y el embalse. Además, también desde la pasada semana, la impulsión del Tinajón (Ulea) aporta al canal del trasvase un caudal de aproximadamente 0,5 metros cúbicos por segundo. 

A estas medidas se suman otras actuaciones, como la puesta en marcha de sondeos, captaciones y cambios de puntos de toma que permitan la aportación provisional de nuevos recursos con los que satisfacer las demandas más urgentes de los regadíos de las zonas afectadas de las provincias de Murcia y Alicante.





http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...ida-agua-3.jpg

----------


## gomar

La rotura de tunel de Ulea de TTS obliga a la mancomunidad de canales del taibilla (MCT) ha aumentar la potabilización de agua de depuradoras y a aumentar la desalinización. La factura energérnita se *¡HA MULTIPLICADO POR 20!*. En septiembre nos subirán la factura del agua potable en Murcia y Alicante.

Las desaladoras no nos valen

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/

----------


## Luján

> La rotura de tunel de Ulea de TTS obliga a la mancomunidad de canales del taibilla (MCT) ha aumentar la potabilización de agua de depuradoras y a aumentar la desalinización. La factura energergenita se *¡HA MULTIPLICADO POR 20!*. En septiembre nos subirán la factura del agua potable en Murcia y Alicante.
> 
> Las desaladoras no nos valen


¿Y la cita de donde has sacado esa información?

El agua del ATS tampoco os valdría si os la hicieran pagar al precio que corresponde, sin subvenciones.

----------


## gomar

Se me habia olvidado. Ya la he puesto

----------


## No Registrado

> Las desaladoras no nos valen


 ¿Por?

 Empezar a acostumbraros.

----------


## Luján

> La rotura de tunel de Ulea de TTS obliga a la mancomunidad de canales del taibilla (MCT) ha aumentar la potabilización de agua de depuradoras y a aumentar la desalinización. La factura energérnita se *¡HA MULTIPLICADO POR 20!*. En septiembre nos subirán la factura del agua potable en Murcia y Alicante.
> 
> Las desaladoras no nos valen
> 
> http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/





> ¿Y la cita de donde has sacado esa información?
> 
> El agua del ATS tampoco os valdría si os la hicieran pagar al precio que corresponde, sin subvenciones.





> ¿Por?
> 
>  Empezar a acostumbraros.


Pues lo dice porque sale más cara el agua de desaladora que la del ATS.

Pero habría que comparar el precio del agua de desaladora y la del ATS en igualdad de condiciones. Esto es ambas con la misma subvención o, mejor aún, ambas sin subvención.

Mientras el Estado (o sea todos nosostros) estemos pagando parte del precio del agua del ATS, acueducto que no usamos, a los de la zona no les gustarán las desaladoras.

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues lo dice porque sale más cara el agua de desaladora que la del ATS.
> 
> Pero habría que comparar el precio del agua de desaladora y la del ATS en igualdad de condiciones. Esto es ambas con la misma subvención o, mejor aún, ambas sin subvención.
> 
> Mientras el Estado (o sea todos nosostros) estemos pagando parte del precio del agua del ATS, acueducto que no usamos, a los de la zona no les gustarán las desaladoras.


 Correcto.
Lo conocía, es que me enojan esas posiciones  de trinchera para no utilizar las desaladoras al menos para agua de grifo, cuando en un 80% es por motivos políticos, cuando los españoles, desde el de Ayamonte, hasta Irún, Figueras y Finisterre hemos financiado esas desaladoras.
Jolín, es que quieren todo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La factura energérnita se *¡HA MULTIPLICADO POR 20!*. En septiembre nos subirán la factura del agua potable en Murcia y Alicante.


Si algún día se pagase el agua del trasvase a su coste real, es decir, incluyendo el coste energético de la impulsión de Bolarque y el coste de operación y mantenimiento de toda la infraestructura del canal, todo ello sin subvenciones, ya veríamos si las desaladoras entonces valen o no...

Sólo la impulsión de Bolarque es un chorreo de millones tremendo. Esas bombas tragan MW como una esponja, como si el precio de la energía eléctrica fuese barato...




> Las desaladoras no nos valen


Eso porque lo decís vosotros, porque valer sí que valen, el más claro ejemplo que conozco, en la provincia de Huelva.

Concretamente, donde el río Guadiana vuelve a ser frontera entre España y Portugal, frente a Pomarao, hay una estación de bombeo ubicada en el río llamada Bocachanza desde la cual se bombea agua del río hacia el canal del Granado, sobre todo cuando el nivel del embalse está bajo. El agua que bombea esa estación es agua salobre ya que en ese punto del río todavía llegan los remontes de la mareas, y se aprovecha ese aumento del nivel del río para elevar el agua.

Pues fíjate si es utilizable ese agua que, los propios regantes piden, mejor dicho, CLAMAN, porque se amplie la capacidad de dicha estación de bombeo, que recordemos, bombea *agua salobre* del río.




> http://www.ayto-cartaya.es/index.php...=2&id_fila=652
> 
> *LOS REGANTES PIDEN BOMBEOS DE BOCACHANZA
> 
> La Ampliación de los Bombeos de Bocachanza, duplicando de 70 a 140 el caudal a aportar al Sistema Chanza Piedras es, para los regantes de Huelva, una obra prioritaria y urgente que debe incluirse como obra de emergencia en el Plan de la Sequía.*





> http://www.huelvainformacion.es/arti...endientes.html
> 
> *Desde hace unos años, los regantes de la zona vienen reivindicando la duplicación del bombeo del Bocachanza [...]*


Si los regantes de Huelva pueden utilizar agua salobre, (por cierto, salen unas fresas buenísimas) ¿cómo no se va a poder utilizar el agua desalada? Por favor...

Que el agua de las desaladoras no se quiera utilizar para beber, bueno, lo acepto, pero que las desaladoras no sirvan para regar como afirman muchos, es un argumento que se cae por su propio peso. Pero no, es más bonito robar el agua de otra cuenca, destrozarla, privar de ese agua a la cuenca "cedente" y limitar su desarrollo para favorecer a otros, y encima subvencionado por el Estado.

Las desaladoras, sí son el futuro. No el trasvase.




> esas posiciones  de trinchera para no utilizar las desaladoras al menos para agua de grifo, cuando en un 80% es por motivos políticos,


Ligero error. No es un 80% por motivos políticos, es un 100%. Esas desaladoras están paradas única y exclusivamente por decisión política.

----------


## Luján

Con agua salobre se riegan en Canarias (concretamente en Gran Canaria) Tomates y campos de golf. Los primeros son los tomates más grandes y más sabrosos que he visto en mi vida, y el otro tiene un césped que ya quisieran en Londres.

Las desaladoras valen para regar y beber. En muchos sitios se bebe y/o se riega con agua desalada.

----------


## vlot

Pues vale, que cierren en ATS. Pongan todas las desaladoras a pleno rendimiento (a consumir MGW y emitir CO2) y que nos dupliquen a los ciudadanos el recibo del agua, y así quedariais satisfechos (o tampoco?)

----------


## Luján

> Pues vale, que cierren en ATS. Pongan todas las desaladoras a pleno rendimiento (a consumir MGW y emitir CO2) y que nos dupliquen a los ciudadanos el recibo del agua, y así quedariais satisfechos (o tampoco?)


¿Emitir CO2? las desaladoras no emiten CO2, ni tampoco la energía hidráhulica, eólica o solar.

En cuanto a energía, el ATS también consume energía. Mucha más de la que produce en sus ridículas centrales de recuperación. Y esa energía también "emite CO2"

Y si el agua del ATS al precio que vale, sin subvenciones, te saldría más cara que la de las desaladoras.


Lo que no puede ser es que el agua que tú bebes o con la que tú riegas tengamos que pagarla TODOS, además, dejando a otros sin ella. ¿Es justo?

Yo, personalmente, me niego a pagar el agua que tú consumas. ¿Te gustaría a tí pagar el agua que consumo yo?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues vale, que cierren en ATS. Pongan todas las desaladoras a pleno rendimiento (a consumir MGW y emitir CO2) y *que nos dupliquen a los ciudadanos el recibo del agua, y así quedariais satisfechos (o tampoco?)*


Como el agua del ATS se pagase a su coste real, ya te digo yo que clamaríais por que tuviesen puestas todas las desaladoras a pleno rendimiento. El coste de operación y mantenimiento del ATS es tremendo, y sin subvención, a pagar entre los regantes, superaría bastante al coste del agua desalada.

Por cierto, no se de donde sacas que la desaladora emite CO2  :Confused:  Tanto el ATS como las desaladoras emiten el mismo CO2...

Además, para que allí se pueda regar, ¿es justo que tengan que destrozar la cuenca "cedente"? Recordemos que algunos pueblos del Tajo tienen que abastecerse con camiones cisternas mientras el agua de EyB se la llevan camino del Levante... ¿Eso es justo?

Yo acepto el trasvase como emergencia y sólo para consumo humano, pero no este choriceo constante de trasvasar agua todo el año y destrozar una cuenca en favor de otras. La actual explotación y utilización del ATS viola todas las normas, empezando por la Directiva Marco del Agua y acabando por la propia Carta Magna.

----------


## perdiguera

> .....
> 
> Yo acepto el trasvase como emergencia y sólo para consumo humano, pero no este choriceo constante de trasvasar agua todo el año y destrozar una cuenca en favor de otras. La actual explotación y utilización del ATS viola todas las normas, empezando por la Directiva Marco del Agua y acabando por la propia Carta Magna.


Con todos los respetos, ¿Donde está la sentencia que dice que el ATS es inconstitucional?
Mejor aún no conozco ningún caso en el que se plantee dicha posibilidad.
Yo creo que la ley sigue vigente. Salvo que haya salido la resolución contraria en la ultima semana.

----------


## Luján

> Con todos los respetos, ¿Donde está la sentencia que dice que el ATS es inconstitucional?
> Mejor aún no conozco ningún caso en el que se plantee dicha posibilidad.
> Yo creo que la ley sigue vigente. Salvo que haya salido la resolución contraria en la ultima semana.


Leyes españolas no viola ninguna (o quizás sí) pero normas y directivas europeas de obligado cumplimiento, sí. Y que no haya sentencia en firme no quiere decir que sea correcto o se ajuste al espíritu de la Constitución.

Hay muchas cosas que son anitconstitucionales aunque el TC no se haya decantado aún. Es más, el TC la ha pifiado más de una vez. Al menos en mi opinión.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo creo que la ley sigue vigente. Salvo que haya salido la resolución contraria en la ultima semana.


Las Directivas europeas de obligado cumplimiento tienen rango superior a la ley que rige el trasvase, sin embargo el trasvase se pasa dichas directivas por..., pero es que hay más, ya que también vulnera la normativa medioambiental y obviamente, no va con el espíritu de todos aquellos artículos que defienden la igualdad entre españoles y reconocimiento de los mismos derechos ya que claramente se está favoreciendo a unos en detrimento de otros.

......

Los habitantes de la cuenca del Tajo, no pueden aprovechar los recursos hidráulicos de EyB para poder poner en marcha nuevos regadíos, o para usos industriales, abastecimiento, o cualquier otro tipo de uso o aprovechamiento de esas aguas, ya que dichos recursos están adjudicados al Levante y ellos no pueden tocarlos. El día que Madrid abra la boca y diga que necesita agua de Entrepeñas, ¿también se la van a negar?

Ellos no pueden utilizar esas aguas, pero en cambio, esas mismas aguas sí que se pueden utilizar para regar miles de has en el Levante, por cierto, muchas de ellas ilegales... ¿Es justo también que algunos pueblos se tengan que abastecer con camiones cisternas mientras el agua que deberían de estar bebiendo se va camino del Levante?

Por otra parte, recordemos que el Tajo no sólo afecta a CLM, sino también a Madrid, Extremadura y Portugal. Con éste último, existen acuerdos firmados para transferir unos volúmenes de agua fijados en el Convenio de Albufeira. Digo yo que los portugueses también tendrán derecho a tener agua para lo que deseen, regar, producir energía eléctrica, beber... ¿o no?. 

Este año ya va a andar la cosa muy justa para poder dar cumplimiento al Convenio de Albufeira, a costa claro está de dejar los embalses extremeños más secos que un estropajo ya que desde arriba no se suelta ni una sola gota de agua, pero es que como no llueva este invierno con ganas y se recarguen todos los embalses extremeños del Tajo hasta arriba para poder soltar agua para Portugal, ya sabéis a quién le va a tocar el pato, porque obviamente Entrepeñas y Buendía no van a soltar ni una sola gota para Extremadura, y mucho menos aún para Portugal.

Curiosamente, hasta ahora, tan sólo uno de nuestros ríos no ha cumplido un año con las obligaciones del Convenio de Albufeira, imagínense qué río es...




> *Convenio de Albufeira – Régimen de Caudales
> Año hidrológico 2008 - 2009*
> 
> *La precipitación de referencia* acumulada a fecha 1 de abril 2009 *superaba el valor de referencia para la declaración de la excepción*. Por lo tanto, en el presente año hidrológico *no se declara excepción en la cuenca del Tajo.*
> 
> El volumen integral aportado a Portugal en la estación de Cedillo en la totalidad del año hidrológico 2008-2009 ha sido de 2.408 hm3. Este volumen corresponde al *89 % del mínimo de 2.700 hm3 establecido en el Convenio para el final del año hidrológico, en situación de “no excepción”.*


Si se hubiesen soltado un suplemento de 292 Hm3 desde Entrepeñas y Buendía por el Tajo a razón de 9,26 m3/s al día, algo que digo yo debería de ser como mínimo normal para un río como el Tajo, se hubiese podido dar cumplimiento al convenio, pero claro, cómo iban a soltar ese agua por favor, si llegan a hacer eso, desde el Levante se hubiese denunciado al Gobierno al Tribunal de La Haya si hace falta...  :Mad: 

Tampoco es de recibo, que se hayan construido un montón de desaladoras y lo único que estas hacen es criar telarañas. Se han invertido cientos de millones de € en ellas y ahí están, muertas de risa, mientras que EyB se dejan como charcas para que beba el ganado o ciénagas de barro para que se revuelquen los cerdos, cuando claramente operar y mantener el trasvase es más caro que operar las desaladoras, tanto desde el punto de vista económico como desde el ecológico.

Sin comentarios también que, mientras que por Tajo apenas bajarán 6 m3/s (con suerte), el río Mundo lleve más de 20 m3/s (obviamente, agua del Tajo). ¿Eso es razonable?

......................

En fin, termino porque sino, podría seguir toda la noche. Ahora yo pregunto...

¿Eso va en consonancia con todos artículos de la CE y demás legislación española que tanto habla sobre los derechos y la igualdad entre todos los españoles?
El agua del Tajo se está enviando hacia el Levante para favorecer claramente a unos en claro detrimento de otros. Eso va en contra del espíritu de todo ese articulado.
¿Eso va en consonancia con la Ley de Aguas? 
Obviamente no...
¿Eso va en consonancia con la Directiva 2000/60/CE? 
Mejor ni contesto...

Y ésta ya es la mejor de todas, vamos, la Ley 11/2005 se cumple a rajatabla:




> *Ley 11/2005*
> 
> *ANEXO IV.*
> 
> *2.1.- Actuaciones en incremento de la disponibilidad de recursos hídricos de la cuenca del Segura:*
> 
> a) Desaladora del Campo de Cartagena.
> b) Planta desaladora para garantizar los regadíos del trasvase Tajo-Segura.
> c) Ampliación de la desaladora de la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla en Murcia.
> ...


*¿Cuántas de esas actuaciones están operando en la actualidad?*

----------


## perdiguera

Me temo otro caso Esera y su embalse regulador.
Yo solo preguntaba si habían dicho algo de la constitucionalidad del ATS.
¿Porqué no entendéis lo que escribo?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo solo preguntaba si habían dicho algo de la constitucionalidad del ATS.
> ¿Porqué no entendéis lo que escribo?





> Con todos los respetos, *¿Donde está la sentencia que dice que el ATS es inconstitucional?*
> *Mejor aún no conozco ningún caso en el que se plantee dicha posibilidad.*


No la hay, ni la habrá, más que nada, porque la justicia en este país está totalmente politizada, y si el Gobierno avala el trasvase, pues ya me dirás qué sentencia va a haber en contra del trasvase, ninguna, pese a que se están vulnerando multitud de normas de rango superior a la ley del trasvase, sin embargo eso no importa.

En cuanto a casos para poder plantear dicha posibilidad, a mí personalmente se me ocurren algunos. En aquellos artículos donde dice que todos los españoles somos iguales ante la ley y tenemos los mismos derechos, el trasvase va totalmente en contra del espíritu de dichos artículos, ya que quitan el agua a unos para dársela a otros, y dicho acto, no es que respete precisamente los mismos derechos para ambos, claramente perjudica a unos en claro favor de otros.

Obviamente, el Estado no va a arreglar la situación. La única posibilidad para que el trasvase sea utilizado de una forma racional es que CLM, Madrid, Extremadura y Portugal presenten una denuncia ante la Comisión Europea por vulneración de las directivas europeas de obligado cumplimiento (no sé si ésto se podrá hacer), y con suerte, que Europa ponga de una vez los puntos sobre las íes y algunos se bajen del burro, porque no, el Tajo no pertenece al Levante como muchos se creen.

Que el trasvase se utilice para enviar aguas excedentarias y sólo en situaciones de emergencia, vale, pero lo que no puede ser es que el 75% del volumen de agua sea enviado camino del Levante mientras por contra el propio río Tajo agoniza aguas abajo y Entrepeñas y Buendía quedan convertidos en charcas para que se revuelquen los animales en sus barros. Que pongan en marcha las desaladoras, que para eso se construyeron, y allí están... criando telarañas.

----------


## perdiguera

Entonces no es inconstitucional. Por lo tanto no va contra la Carta Magna. Y si no va no deberíamos decir que sí que es. Por mucha rabia, y cabreo que nos dé.

----------


## Nodoyuna

¿Entonces es ilegal?
Más de uno de los trasvases han sido declarados ilegales (a posteriori). Algunos, muchos, pensamos que va contra la Carta Magna y podemos pensar que es inconstitucional, rabia o cabreo aparte. Pero es verdad que el TC no ha declarados inconstitucional el trasvase.

A mi me resulta increible lo que está pasando este año, totalmente increible, pero eso nos pasa por heber elegido a una presidenta de la Comunidad que mira más por los intereses de Murcia que por los de la Comunidad que preside. Llevo muchos años viviendo en la zona de Entrepeñas / Buendia y jamás había visto algo parecido, lo que está bajando el agua este año no lo habiamos visto nunca, pero nunca, y si estamos en un ciclo de sequía, como es previsible, el año que viene no tenemos agua para beber, ya están con problemas en Chillarón pero el año que viene vamos a ser todos. Y eso sí nos va a dar mucha rabia y cabreo pero mucha y encima cada día pagan menos por el agua, es un insulto a los castellano manchegos pero por lo menos pienso que en dos años no vamos a tener agua y tendrán que esquilmar otros ríos y a otras gentes. Pero eso sí, sin decir que va contra la Carta Magna.

----------


## Nodoyuna

"La dudosa constitucionalidad del trasvase"
http://www.abc.es/20110428/local-tol...104281756.html

----------


## Varanya

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2012/07/30/actualidad/1343677589_343205.html

*El Gobierno planea reducir el agua del Tajo a Madrid por el trasvase al Segura*




> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente intenta cuadrar números a martillazos para resolver el mayor problema del agua en España: la gestión del Tajo y el mantenimiento del trasvase al Segura. Para ello, negocia con las comunidades una solución que pasa por mantener el caudal ecológico del Tajo en Aranjuez, Toledo y Talavera y quitar dotación de la cabecera del río a Madrid (de 60 hectómetros cúbicos al año a 30), lo que podría limitar la expansión del sureste de la comunidad e incluso supondría un problema en momentos de sequía. A corto plazo, y con algunos artificios contables, el caudal que se podría trasvasar al año sería de unos 380 hectómetros cúbicos, más que lo enviado de media desde 1980, cuando se abrió el acueducto. Para las revisiones en 2021 y 2027, el ministerio abre incluso la puerta a un trasvase desde el Duero para Madrid o el del Tajo Medio, de Cáceres a Murcia.
> 
> El ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ya anunció que no emprenderá un nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional hasta 2014, cuando estén listos los planes de cuenca (y puede que él ya pare en Bruselas). Debían haberse aprobado en 2009, pero los más conflictivos han quedado a medias y Bruselas apremia. Los peores son el Tajo y el Segura.
> 
>  ampliar foto 
> Fuente: Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo y elaboración propia. / EL PAÍS 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo terminó en 2011 un plan de cuenca que sepultaba de facto el trasvase. Lo consideraba inadmisible y señalaba que las aportaciones de los embalses de los que parte (Entrepeñas y Buendía, en Guadalajara) han caído un 47% entre 1980-2006 respecto a 1959-1979, cuando se diseñó la obra. El anterior Gobierno y el actual aparcaron el borrador. El trasvase abastece a 2,5 millones de personas y a miles de agricultores. Pero, además, es clave en graneros de votos del PP.
> 
> más información
> ...

----------


## Luján

Lo que faltaba, trasvasar del Duero a Madrid con tal de no retirar agua del Tajo a Murcia.

Hay que ver las cabezas pensantes de este país.

----------


## No Registrado

> Lo que faltaba, trasvasar del Duero a Madrid con tal de no retirar agua del Tajo a Murcia.
> 
> Hay que ver las cabezas pensantes de este país.


El Duero a Madrid, del Tajo extremeño a Murcia.

No, si al final se van a poner en marcha las desaladoras para llevar el agua al Duero y al Tajo extremeño para así cerrar el círculo.


Al tiempo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> _Castilla-La Mancha lograría que la lámina permanente de agua en Entrepeñas y Buendía subiera de 240 hectómetros cúbicos a 300 (el expresidente Barreda reclamaba 400)._


WOWWWWWW!!!!!, tenemos que estar contentos con el "logro" de Castilla la Mancha, suben la "lámina permanente" un 2,4% pasando a ser un 12% de la capacidad de los pantanos, que alegría!!!!!!.

Si es que nos toman el pelo, y además sin parar. En primer lugar no es verdad que sea una "lamina permanente", lo que dice la Ley 10/2001 del PHN es que toda el agua que sobrepase esos 240 Hm3 (9.7% de la capacidad de Entrepeñas/Buendia) es excedentaria y por lo tanto trasvasable (TIENE COJ...) 
Es decir que a partir de 240 HM3 el agua no se va a Murcia pero evidentemente hay que seguir soltando agua para mantener caudales "ecológicos", etc es decir que de lámina permanente nada. Además hay que tener en cuenta que en los embalses de Entrepeñas - Buendia el volumen muerto (volumen que debemos disponer para almacenar sedimentos) es de 120 HM3... vamos que en realidad sólamente dejan un 4.8% de agua sin poder trasvasar. 

Tampoco es cierto que Barreda reclamara 400 HM3, si no 600. 
Resulta totalmente insultante esa "oferta" de subir a 300 Hm3 el agua no trasvasable. Pero Cospedal lo aceptará, claro está, aunque tambien hay que decir que Cospedal impugnó la cantidad de los últimos trasvases oponiendose a su partido, a ver si es el principio de un cambio de actitud en defensa de los habitantes de su Comunidad y del río Tajo.

----------


## No Registrado

Sigue la sangría. Ya no hay ningún reparo:

La reserva de la cabecera del Tajo cae otros 25 hectómetros y queda al 28 por 100


La reserva de agua embalsada en los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía ha descendido 25 hectómetros cúbicos más en la última semana y ya está en 698, el 28,21 por 100 de su capacidad total, que es de 2.474 hectómetros cúbicos.

El embalse de Buendía ha perdido 12 hectómetros cúbicos en siete días y almacena 438, el 26,72 por 100 de su capacidad total, que es de 1.639 hectómetros cúbicos, según los datos facilitados a Efe por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT).

El embalse de Entrepeñas dispone de 260 hectómetros, trece menos que la semana pasada, con lo que la reserva es del 31,13 por 100 de su capacidad total, que es de 835 hectómetros.

La Comisión de Explotación del Trasvase Tajo-Segura aprobó el 28 de junio la disponibilidad en la cabecera del Tajo para el tercer trimestre de 2012 de hasta 114 hectómetros cúbicos para trasvasar a la cuenca del Segura, y de ellos 84 para regadíos y el resto, para abastecimiento.

Hace un año por estas fechas, los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo estaban al 47,13 por 100 de capacidad, con 1.166 hectómetros cúbicos almacenados, 468 más que ahora.

En total, la cuenca del Tajo acumula 4.893 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, 98 menos que hace una semana, y está al 44,45 por 100 de su capacidad total, que es de 11.007 hectómetros cúbicos.

http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes

Luego se vanaglorian los murcianos porque en Calasparra baja un porrón de agua, con sequía y sin sequía.
Tremendo.

----------


## No Registrado

Pero si es que trasvasan en un sólo trimestre el 15% del agua embalsada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

¿pero esto que es? No dicen tanto estos murcianos que el agua es de todos? Ahora el agua no es del Tajo es de Murcia, que verguenza y luego llaman insolidarios a los aragoneses porque no quieresn el trasvase del Ebro, claro viendo como han desviado el Tajo a Murcia como para creerese que solo se van a llevar el agua excendetaria del Ebro.

NO AL DESVIO DEL TAJO A MURCIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Azakán

Ese es el problema. El Trasvase Tajo-Segura no es un "trasvase" y menos aún "de aguas excedentarias". Es el desvío puro y duro del Tajo al Mediterráneo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Azakan, muy interesante la página que tienes en tu firma: http://www.redtajo.es/
no la conocía y por esta página he leido el artículo http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...72_975397.html

y del artículo saco este extracto:

_En enero pasado, el Gobierno aprobó un trasvase de hasta 228 hectómetros para los seis primeros meses del año, un 86% de la cantidad de agua que ha entrado en la cabecera del Tajo desde octubre._  

¡¡¡¡¡¡ UN 86% !!!!!!!!

¡¡¡¡¡¡  NO AL DESVIO DEL TAJO A MURCIA !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gomar

> ¿Emitir CO2? las desaladoras no emiten CO2, ni tampoco la energía hidráhulica, eólica o solar.
> 
> En cuanto a energía, el ATS también consume energía. Mucha más de la que produce en sus ridículas centrales de recuperación. Y esa energía también "emite CO2"
> 
> Y si el agua del ATS al precio que vale, sin subvenciones, te saldría más cara que la de las desaladoras.
> 
> 
> Lo que no puede ser es que el agua que tú bebes o con la que tú riegas tengamos que pagarla TODOS, además, dejando a otros sin ella. ¿Es justo?
> 
> Yo, personalmente, me niego a pagar el agua que tú consumas. ¿Te gustaría a tí pagar el agua que consumo yo?


La energia que necesitan las desaladoras sí emite CO2
Los gastos nacionales se deben pagar entre todos, o rompemos el principo de lo que es un estado.
Todos lo Ciudadanos pagamos parte de la sanidad, la educación, el agua, los aeropuertos de Cuidad Real etc, AVE´s castellanos machegos....

Si decimos que cada cual se pague lo suyo, el estado carece de sentido

----------


## Nodoyuna

AVEs castellano manchegos???????????????

¿Te refieres al AVE a Levante que EVIDENTEMENTE pasa por Castilla La Mancha?
Creo que tambien te equivocas con aeropuertos, supongo que te referrías al de Castellón porque el de Ciudad Real fue financiado mayoritariamente con capital privado.

Ahora resulta que desvían el Tajo a Murcia dejandonos sin agua ni en el río, ni en los embalses y tenemos que pagar nosotros por el agua que tiran en sus campos de golf (entre otras cosas), lo que nos faltaba por oir!!!!!!!

Como dicen los murcianos, el agua es suya pero pagada por los demás (la verdad es que cada día me siento más estúpido siendo castellano manchego)

----------


## Luján

> La energia que necesitan las desaladoras sí emite CO2
> Los gastos nacionales se deben pagar entre todos, o rompemos el principo de lo que es un estado.
> Todos lo Ciudadanos pagamos parte de la sanidad, la educación, el agua, los aeropuertos de Cuidad Real etc, AVE´s castellanos machegos....
> 
> Si decimos que cada cual se pague lo suyo, el estado carece de sentido


La energía que necesitan las desaladoras emite  CO2 igual que la que requiere el ATS.

El ATS NO ES UN GASTO NACIONAL. Es un robo de una cuenca para otra. La Educación y la Sanidad, cada uno paga la suya, para eso son competencias [erróneamente] transferidas. Incluso tan transferidas están que la gente de un pueblo de una C.A. que tenga una urgencia no puede ir al hospital más cercano porque está en otra C.A. [offtopic] Evidentemente, esto es ilegal por parte de la C.A. que niega la atención. Pero ha pasado, y no hace mucho[/offtopic]

El agua que yo consumo ya la pago yo (y bien cara), sin ningún tipo de subvención como pasa con el agua del ATS. Y ni tú, ni un catalán o aragonés o gallego... no pagas ni una gota de ese agua que gasto yo. ¿Por qué he de pagar yo por el agua que gastan en el ATS? Es más ¿Por qué he de pagar que unos roben a otros?

----------


## labanda

Tenemos lo que votamos, por lo tanto Botemoles no votandoles

----------


## REEGE

Referido a tu mensaje, es tontería... No vale la pena buscar excusas en la política!! Son todos iguales, a nuestros ríos y embalses, zonas costeras, zonas hidráulicas interiores de recreo, trasvases, desaladoras, vertidos...
Reciben el mismo trato por parte de unos y de otros.
Lo único que podemos es rezar para que por sus fatales políticas nuestras zonas de agua e instalaciones, sufran lo menos posible, cosa difícil pero es a lo único que podemos aspirar.
Se cometen auténticas barbaridades y con el tema del trasvase más aún.
Embalses a menos del 50% y de sus tomas para regadío discurren miles y miles de m3 y aunque es aventurarse, se prevé que nos estamos acercando a una nueva sequía...
Estamos locos, pronto nos hará falta el agua para beber o las necesidades básicas y la estamos regalando para crear trabajo y beneficios...
Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, pero los perjudicados siempre son los mismos.
Una pena, pero es desgraciadamente así. :Frown:

----------


## Nodoyuna

*Siete pueblos ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía son abastecidos con camiones cisterna*

El Secretario de Agua del PSOE de Castilla-La Mancha y presidente de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños, Antonio Luengo, dice que "al final del año nos podemos encontrar con que no haya agua en la cabecera del Tajo"


El secretario de Agua de la Comisión Ejecutiva Regional del PSCM-PSOE, Antonio Luengo, ha denunciado hoy en Toledo que mientras se trasvasa agua para el Levante, al menos 15 pueblos ribereños de los embalses de cabecera del Tajo son abastecidos con camiones cisternas.

Luengo ha manifestado que en los últimos meses Entrepeñas y Buendía han perdido casi 200 hectómetros cúbicos, provocando “un espectáculo desértico” en las riberas de ambos embalses. De continuar así la situación, ha dicho Luengo, “al final de año nos podemos encontrar con que no haya agua en la cabecera del Tajo”.

Luengo ha denunciado la gravedad de esta situación, así como las consecuencias para los 15 municipios ribereños, que tienen que ser abastecidos con camiones cisternas, y para el turismo y la economía de la zona, muy dependientes de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía.

El también presidente de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños y alcalde de Villalba del Rey  ha recordado que la escasez de agua embalsada en la cabecera del Tajo no sólo no está teniendo repercusiones negativas en la economía de los municipios ribereños, sino que está afectando al caudal del Tajo, en concreto a su paso por Valdeverdeja (Toledo), donde se puede cruzar el río andando.

Ante esta situación, Antonio Luengo ha exigido a María Dolores de Cospedal que alce la voz “ante el déficit de agua en el Tajo y el expolio en su cabecera”. Espera que De Cospedal sea contundente con el consejero de Agricultura y Agua de la Región de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, que ayer manifestó que Castilla-La Mancha tiene que tener excelentes depuradoras y depurar toda la columna vertebral del río en Toledo y Talavera de la Reina, en vez de verter residuos y esperar a que se diluyan pidiendo aumentos de caudal.

“Espero que De Cospedal sea contundente, defienda a Castilla-La Mancha y diga al consejero murciano que nuestra región no puede ser la colonia de explotación hídrica del Levante, porque nosotros también necesitamos el agua de la cabecera del Tajo”, ha declarado Antonio Luengo.

http://www.vocesdecuenca.com/fronten...-vn21667-vst94

----------


## Nodoyuna

*Murcia recomienda a Castilla-La Mancha que depure el origen del Tajo*

El consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá, ha salido al paso de las declaraciones de los socialistas de Castilla-La Mancha, que dicen que "no hay caudal ecológico", afirmando que lo que tiene que hacer la comunidad vecina para obtener aguas limpiar en Toledo y en Talavera es *"tener excelentes depuradoras y depurar toda la columna vertebral del río Tajo, a su paso por estas ciudades".*

De este modo, subraya Cerdá, "en vez de arrojar los vertidos allí y que se diluyan pidiendo aumentos de volumen de caudal, que está prohibido por la Directiva Europea, pues depuren en origen".

*"Lo que hay que hacer es depurar en origen sin necesidad de aumentar el caudal para diluir la porquería que ellos arrojan el río"*, ha insistido el consejero murciano.

Al respecto, ha manifestado que el tema del caudal ecológico en Murcia "está resuelto", recordando, en este sentido, que el río Segura "ha sido el más contaminado y menos caudaloso de España y en este momento es el menos contaminado del país y se ha vuelto a tener vida biológica"; en virtud del "sistema de saneamiento y depuración modélico", ha subrayado.

Por ello, ha criticado el mensaje "derrotista" del PSOE, que en 2004, con el Gobierno de Zapatero, "eliminó el PHN y ese gran trasvase que estaba previsto".

Sin embargo, ha llamado la atención sobre la "contraposición" existente en distintos socialistas de C-LM, ya que José Bono "aprobó y defendió el trasvase Tajo-Segura y defendió el PHN y, sin embargo, los que hay ahora y están en la oposición nada más que quieren cargárselo".

Así, ha destacado que "un país se construye con el trabajo, con la unión y el esfuerzo de todos", siendo, a su juicio, "necesaria la solidaridad para que todos podamos funcionar".


http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...utm_source=rss

===========================================

No deja de alucinar con lo analfabetos que son muchos de nuestros políticos, ¿se pueden decir más disparates?
Pero ¿como se puede ser tan idiota?
La verdad es que es tan disparatado que da risa:


De este modo, subraya Cerdá, *"en vez de arrojar los vertidos allí y que se diluyan pidiendo aumentos de volumen de caudal, que está prohibido por la Directiva Europea, pues depuren en origen".*

*"Lo que hay que hacer es depurar en origen sin necesidad de aumentar el caudal para diluir la porquería que ellos arrojan el río"*

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

----------


## G20

Si que esta calentito el tema¡¡¡, la verdad que no es para menos.
Mirad esta noticia, dice que se han incrementado los caudales del Tajo, pero ¿por qué?. Será por los episodios de mortandad de peces, será porque obligan al Canal del Alberche a coger aguas del Tajo.

¿Exigentes las normas del Trasvase?, pues para el beneficio del Tajo y sus ribereños creo que yo.

"El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver, ha aconsejado que "se vigile el agua que se está soltando hacia el río Tajo, porque es superior a los caudales que se han soltado hasta ahora en los últimos años".

"El mayor consumo que está teniendo este año se está derivando mucha más que nunca hacia el río Tajo y ahí no tenemos nada que decir", ha explicado Claver.

Así, ha salido al paso de los insultos del alcalde de Sacedón (Guadalajara), Francisco Pérez, hacia los regantes murcianos, a los que llamó "caraduras", según ha comentado Claver, considerando que "confunde las cosas".

Y es que, ha señalado, "si es alcalde de un municipio ribereño, del más importante de la zona, debiera saber las diferencias existente entre el embalse de Entrepeñas y Buendía y la cuenca del Segura, que nada tiene que ver".

"Nosotros somos regantes del trasvase Tajo-Segura y aunque el agua se estés desbordando en los embalses de la cuenca, el agua del Segura tiene un dueño y no somos nosotros", ha apostillado Claver, para después indicar que los regantes "tienen derecho al uso de las aguas del trasvase, pero por eso el agua que viene está aprobada por la Comisión Central de Explotación con arreglo a unas reglas que son bastante exigentes"."

http://noticias.lainformacion.com/me...p3tqdi2H10yn7/

----------


## Nodoyuna

Desde luego es para insultar a este impresentable del Scrats, de todas formas tampoco nos tiene que extrañar esta postura, estos del Scrats hace años ("los dueños del Tajo") llegaron a pedir que se parara la central nuclear de Zorita porque exigía cierto caudal en el Tajo para su refrigeración...
Ahora nos viene con que hay que vigilar el agua que se va por el Tajo cuando en los dos primeros semestres del año se ha trasvasado el 86%* del agua que ha entrado en los pantanos de cabecera desde Octubre. Supongo que al caradura este le parece demasiado que el 14% del agua del Tajo vaya por el Tajo y no sé que entiendo por normas exigentes, pero desde luego no son exigentes en absoluto para respetar el medio ambiente del río ni con los habitantes de la zona.

Hay que tener caradura para llevarse el 86%* del agua y todavía decir "que se vigile el agua que se va por el Tajo", supongo que hasta que no se lleve el 100% no va a estar contento. Caradura es un insulto mínimo para este comportamiento.

* lo del 86% lo he sacado de esta noticia:
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...72_975397.html

----------


## sergi1907

Mié, 29/08/2012

Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, ha informado hoy de que las obras de reparación del túnel del trasvase Tajo-Segura bajo la sierra de Ulea concluirán a principios de 2013, previsiblemente en enero, lo que permitirá restablecer por completo el suministro a las zonas afectadas de Murcia y Alicante a través del canal principal de la margen izquierda del acueducto. 

Así lo ha explicado hoy el presidente de esta Confederación Hidrográfica, Miguel Ángel Ródenas, que en la reunión de la Junta de Gobierno del organismo de cuenca ha informado de los trabajos realizados durante el mes de agosto y del estado de las obras de reparación del trasvase. 

La infraestructura del trasvase Tajo-Segura se separa en dos canales principales de distribución, uno de los cuales atraviesa un túnel, bajo la sierra de Ulea, que sufrióun derrumbe a finales del pasado mes de junio. Se interrumpió así el suministro de caudales al canal principal de la margen izquierda, afectando a usuarios de las provincias de Murcia y Alicante. 

NUEVO BAIPÁS DE ULEA 

En la sesión de la Junta de Gobierno se ha anunciado asimismo que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura va a construir tres nuevas impulsiones junto al baipás de Ulea que duplicarán los recursos que se bombean desde el río Segura al canal principal de la margen izquierda del trasvase, con lo que se alcanzará un caudal total de entre siete y ocho metros cúbicos por segundo que aliviará el descenso de reservas del embalse de La Pedrera mientras concluyen las obras de reparación del túnel. 

Las obras de estas nuevas impulsiones se empezarán a ejecutar de forma inmediata y permitirán impulsar un caudal máximo de 1,3 metros cúbicos por segundo cada una al canal del trasvase, aguas abajo del túnel averiado. Los técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ministerio prevén que estén en funcionamiento en el plazo de un mes. 

Estas impulsiones están formadas por tres bombas de 520 kw de potencia que conducirán el agua desde el río Segura hasta el canal del trasvase a través de tres tuberías de un metro de diámetro. 

El presidente de la Confederación ha remarcado que todas las actuaciones están siendo ejecutadas con la máxima celeridad para minimizar las consecuencias de la interrupción del canal de la margen izquierda del trasvase por el hundimiento del túnel, que ha calificado como la avería más grave en la historia del acueducto Tajo-Segura. Además, ha resaltado que, gracias a estas medidas, se ha conseguido que los agricultores hayan podido regar en agosto en los mismos niveles que años anteriores. 

REAL DECRETO DE MEDIDAS EXCEPCIONALES 

En su sesión de hoy, la Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación también ha analizado el Real Decreto por el que se adoptan medidas administrativas excepcionales de gestión de los recursos hidráulicos para paliar los efectos de la interrupción del suministro a través del canal principal de la margen izquierda del trasvase. 

El Decreto, aprobado el pasado viernes en Consejo de Ministros, faculta a la Confederación del Segura a adoptar las soluciones de urgencia que sean necesarias y a ordenar los recursos de la forma más conveniente para garantizar el suministro a las zonas afectadas de la Región de Murcia y de la provincia de Alicante. 

Las medidas previstas, entre otras actuaciones, contemplan la puesta en marcha de sondeos y captaciones que permitan la aportación provisional de nuevos recursos y la adaptación del régimen de explotación de los aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos a las necesidades del suministro, y se aplicarán mientras no se produzca la reanudación plena del suministro a través del túnel actualmente bloqueado. 

La Juntade Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica está integrada por los órganos directivos del organismo de cuenca, junto a representantes de las comunidades de regantes y usuarios de abastecimientos y aprovechamientos energéticos, así como del Gobierno central, y de la Región de Murcia, Comunidad Valenciana, Junta de Andalucía y Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/115493

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que ver qué prisa...

Ya lo dice el refrán, contra más deprisa, más despacio. Las prisas nunca son buenas...

----------


## perdiguera

> Hay que ver qué prisa...
> 
> Ya lo dice el refrán, contra más deprisa, más despacio. Las prisas nunca son buenas...


El que yo conozco dice casi igual "cuanta más prisa, más despacio". Y el corolario es el mismo.

----------


## Los terrines

> El que yo conozco dice casi igual "cuanta más prisa, más despacio". Y el corolario es el mismo.


Y yo otro, "vísteme despacio, que tengo prisa".

----------


## Varanya

Copio aquí la noticia ya publicada por sergi1907 en el foro de Desaladoras por estar íntimamente relacionado con el tema.

Las desaladoras salvan el suministro de Alicante y Murcia en verano 




> Las desaladoras del sureste peninsular han salvado el abastecimiento de tres millones de personas en localidades tan turísticas y relevantes como Torrevieja, La Manga, Murcia y Alicante. Una avería en el trasvase Tajo-Segura y la sequía ha llevado a las autoridades del PP a multiplicar por 20 la producción de agua desalada en las cuatro plantas ya terminadas y a acelerar las tres que faltan. La ironía es que el PP criticó duramente estas instalaciones en la oposición.
> 
> El delegado del Gobierno en la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla, Adolfo Gallardo de Marco, explica que las desaladoras de San Padro del Pinatar I y II y Alicante I y II funcionan desde julio al 100%, aunque con pequeñas incidencias. El Taibilla, adscrito al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, abastece a 77 municipios de Murcia, Alicante y Albacete, que en verano suman tres millones de habitantes. La producción de agua desalada en julio fue de 6,5 hectómetros cúbicos y en el mismo mes de 2011 fue de solo 0,3 hectómetros cúbicos, 21 veces menos. En 2010 funcionaron a mayor ritmo, pero no tanto como ahora. A la sequía se le ha sumado una avería en el ramal de la margen izquierda del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Un hundimiento impide llevar el agua a varias de las potabilizadoras de la mancomunidad.
> 
> Sin las desaladoras, probablemente habría habido problemas de suministro; han sido una buena solución, explica Gallardo. Un 30% del consumo de la cuenca ya procede de agua desalada, que llega a la ciudad de Murcia, a 40 kilómetros del litoral. El resto procede del río Taibilla y del trasvase. El ministro de Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, señaló como fracaso del plan de desaladoras que, tras una inversión de 1.600 millones de euros, en 2011 solo funcionaron al 16% de su capacidad. En 2012 esa cifra será mayor, entre otras cosas porque la Comisión Europea ha exigido a España que funcionen tras aportar la mayor parte del dinero para su construcción. La desalación ha resultado ser un sistema de emergencia para afrontar sequías. La desaladora de Alicante I abrió en 2003 y la de San Pedro estaba a medias cuando el PSOE llegó al Gobierno. Las otras dos se construyeron en el plan de desalación que sustituyó al trasvase del Ebro. En 2003, antes de su puesta en marcha, el Taibilla decretó cortes de agua tras un verano muy seco.
> 
> La reparación del túnel del trasvase Tajo-Segura, destrozado a finales de junio por la acción de una falla, concluirá como pronto en enero, por lo que la necesidad de las desaladoras continuará. Además, el Gobierno ha recurrido a pozos de emergencia. Una de las consecuencias es que el recibo del agua en la zona tendrá que subir, ya que el agua desalada es mucho más cara que la del trasvase, como señala Gallardo. El Gobierno ha dado la orden de destinar el líquido de la desalación al abastecimiento. Ante la delicada situación de la cabecera del Tajo, el agua del trasvase, que es más barata, irá al regadío.
> 
> Manuel Aldeguer, secretario de Agua del PSOE de Alicante y excomisario de Aguas del Segura, lamenta las pegas que han puesto Administraciones del PP a las desaladoras, especialmente en la Comunidad Valenciana: Si no se repara pronto la avería del trasvase puede haber problemas. Y la desaladora de Torrevieja, que puede producir 80 hectómetros cúbicos al año [la mayor de Europa], está sin terminar por las trabas que le puso el PP.
> ...


Esperemos que la noticia ayude a algunos a repensarse su opinión sobre las desaladoras y dejen a los embalses de cabecera algo más tranquilos.

----------


## No Registrado

Mientras el agua del trasvase se medio regale, seguirán exprimiendo el Tajo como un limón.
Y lo que pillen.

----------


## gomar

> Mientras el agua del trasvase se medio regale, seguirán exprimiendo el Tajo como un limón.
> Y lo que pillen.


Son realmente malos.

----------


## No Registrado

> Son realmente malos, pérfidos


 Sólamente estais mal asesorados y os creeis todas las consignas políticas que os lanzan azuzados por el scrats.

----------


## Luján

Tengamos la fiesta en paz, por favor.

Es lícito defender lo que cada uno cree. Aunque otro esté en contra no es razón para insultar.

----------


## Nodoyuna

No creo que la palabra "malos" sea la apropiada, sí creo que "insolidarios" es  correcta. Toda el agua para nosotros y a los demás que les den. 

Pero años como éste son los que hacen que estemos todos en la zona de los pantanos de cabecera del Tajo totalmente indignados, y supongo que gente como el forero Gomar, feliz. Se han llevado el 85% del agua que ha entrado, han vaciado los pantanos para llevarse el agua a otra cuenca pero claro ha sido tan tremendamente descarado que la gente de la comarca está que echa las muelas, si alguien va a Sacedón se encontrará con una pancarta enorme colgada en el Ayuntamiento que dice : "NO Al TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA". 

Lo que no se dan cuenta es que esto no puede seguir así, esta vez esto estalla, o tenemos un año buenisimo de lluvias (que ojala) o el año que viene no hay agua para nadie, ni para los que se la llevan a otras cuencas ni para nosotros, los ribereños.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Parece que ha caido el director general del agua por motivo de los trasvases:
http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes

Claro quería garantizar que 350 Hm3 salieran como mínimo de los pantanos de cabecera por el trasvase, ahí es nada, con los pantanos de cabecera como ahora con 612 HM3 se trasvasa la mitad, y si seguimos en un ciclo de sequía al año siguiente otro tanto y ya no queda agua para nadie. En Murcia no riegan y nosotros no bebemos!!!!
Pero es que además quiere otro trasvase en el tramo medio del Tajo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Realmente se hace complicado no insultar a gente como esta, pero bueno, por lo menos en el Ministerio han pensado que ya era demasiado.

----------


## labanda

Gracias al cielo, ya han parado de mandar agua, desde principios de diciembre del 2011 hasta el veintitantdos de septiembre, casi 10 meses de sangria y despilfarro y ni un solo representante político de CLM ha salido en la tele protestando o pidiendo que pare la sangria.

Como este año no llueva el año que viene les mandamos tierra seca y que se nutran.

----------


## sergi1907

Jue, 11/10/2012

EFE

El Ministerio de Agricultura ha aprobado hoy el trasvase de 101,7 hectómetros cúbicos de la cabecera del Tajo durante el trimestre final del año, 29,7 para abastecimiento y 72 para zonas de riego servidas por el acueducto al Segura. 

La Comisión de Explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura se reunió hoy en Madrid con la coincidencia de "todos los asistentes" de lograr el "máximo ejercicio de ahorro en el uso del agua", destacó la nota de prensa que dio cuenta del encuentro. 

El volumen de agua disponible se mantendrá en los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía y se trasvasará "en función de la demanda", añade el comunicado, en el que se destaca que el acuerdo alcanzado "ha estado marcado por el hecho de que el año hidrológico 2011-2012 ha sido el más seco de la serie histórica del sistema Entrepeñas-Buendía", con 100 años de registros. 

La demanda, según se acordó, será programada mensualmente y los usuarios deberán solicitar cada mes a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) el volumen de agua necesario por período. 

Pasada la vigencia de esta decisión de la Comisión, que controlará la CHS, se emitirá un informe sobre las programaciones llevadas a cabo y sobre la utilización del agua solicitada. 

También se decidió que si se tuviese que interrumpir el envío de agua por obras de reparación u otros motivos, las Confederaciones Hidrográficas del Tajo, del Júcar y del Segura se pondrán de acuerdo para enviar por adelantado los volúmenes de agua correspondientes al plazo estimado de paralización del transporte de agua. 

A lunes 8 de octubre, la reserva hidráulica española registró el 45,2 % de su capacidad total, con 25.065 hectómetros cúbicos de agua embalsada. 

En la cabecera del Tajo, con los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía como referencia, se midieron 204 hm3 de los 835 de capacidad total del primero (24,4 %), y 387 hm3 de 1.639 hm3 totales en el segundo (23,6 %). 

La Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura está integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Agua del Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, y de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas del Tajo, Segura, Júcar y Guadiana y de la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla, así como por representantes del Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos del CEDEX (Ministerio de Fomento) y de las Direcciones de Agua de las comunidades autónomas de Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia, Comunidad Valenciana, Madrid, Andalucía y Extremadura, y representantes de los regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, entre otros.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/117347

----------


## G20

"Este verano el Levante ha apurado al máximo la disponibilidad de agua que se aprobó en julio para el trasvase del Tajo-Segura. A comienzos del periodo estival la Comisión de Explotación del Acueduto estableció que como mucho se podría sacar de Entrepeñas y Buendía un total de 114 hectómetros cúbicos".
http://www.latribunadetalavera.es/no...isponible/tajo

----------


## labanda

Estoy seguro que antes del puente de la constitución estaran de nuevo mandando agua a murcia, no van a dejar ni 2 meses de descanso, espero que llueva y mucho por que este año puede ser el fin de los embalses de entrepeñas y buendia, luego nos saldra gente diciendo que ya lo habrian predicho, que hemos abusado, que bla,bla,bla, la verdad es que van a exprimir la vaca hasta que no gota de "agua", y despues ellos podran las desaladoras que ahora tienen paradas y que no ponen en funcionamiento por que les sale más barato el agua de los embalses, y sin embargo el resto de los municipios de castilla la mancha van a pagar el m3 más caro que ellos el agua desalada, tiempo al tiempo, me fastidiaria llevar razon en esto por que significaria que estaremos j*did*s.

----------


## Madrugaor

Lo que yo me pregunto es ¿porqué no hacen el trasvase Segura- Tajo?. Así llevarían por aquellos andurriales el espiritu emprendedor de los murcianos y, de paso, no vivirían frustrados los intrépidos constructores de campos de golf en secano o de superurbanizaciones donde no hay para dar de beber a la gente.

----------


## No Registrado

> Lo que yo me pregunto es ¿porqué no hacen el trasvase Segura- Tajo?. Así llevarían por aquellos andurriales el espiritu emprendedor de los murcianos y, de paso, no vivirían frustrados los intrépidos constructores de campos de golf en secano o de superurbanizaciones donde no hay para dar de beber a la gente.


No, por favor, ya lo que le faltaba al pobre Tajo, los especuladores ladrilleros. Ya tiene bastante con los autóctonos.

----------


## labanda

como lo sabia, AGUA VAAAAA, ya sigue bajando la sangre de nuestra región hacia el levante, se que me he puesto un poco melodramático, pero es verdad que lo que estan haciendo es desangrando la región, y ningun político dice nada, todos callan.

Esta lloviendo por toda España y siguen pidiendo agua, ojala y les caigan 100 dias de aguaceros haber si se "jartan".

QUE VERGUENZA.

----------


## labanda

Ni tienen verguenza ni la conocen

"6/11/2012 - CUENCAS HIDROGRÁFICAS
Las reservas de los pantanos del Segura superan a las de los embalses del Tajo y del Júcar
La Cuenca del Júcar es, tras la del Duero, la que cuenta con un porcentaje más bajo de volumen de agua
Por vocesdecuenca.es

La reserva hidráulica española está al 48,3% de su capacidad total, según datos del Ministerio de Agricultura. Actualmente hay 26.717 hm³ de agua embalsada, lo que  representa un aumento durante este periodo de 881 hm3
(el 1,6%) con respecto a  los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones entre -47 hm³ en Duero y 468  hm³ en Guadalquivir.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:
Galicia Costa se encuentra al 49,9%
Miño-Sil al 44,1%,
Cantábrico 62,4%
Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 66,7%
Duero al 34,9%
Tajo al 39,3%
Guadiana al 60,2%
Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 65,8%
Guadalquivir al 59,1%
Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 58,4%
Segura al 40,7%
Júcar al 37,1%
Ebro al 49,1%
Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 57,8%"
fuente http://vocesdecuenca.es/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las reservas de los pantanos del Segura superan a las de los embalses del Tajo y del Júcar


Ese dato como tal es falso. El Tajo dobla en agua almacenada al Segura y al Júcar. En cuanto al estado de la cuenca, sí que es cierto que ambas están mejor que el Tajo.

Aunque estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en que ni tienen vergüenza ni la conocen. Es inadmisible que se siga trasvasando agua tal y como está el Tajo y como están las otras dos cuencas, que superan en índice de estado al propio Tajo.

----------


## Luján

Es el eterno mal de jugar con los porcentajes. Pueden dar ese titular y salir airosos escudándose en los porcentajes, cuando los volúmenes dicen lo contrario.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Ya conoceis como es la la ley: da igual como estén las cuencas del Segura o Jucar, pueden estar al 100% y desembalsando como locos agua al mar que no pueden regar con ese agua los  cultivos adscritos al trasvase, esos sólamente se pueden regar con agua del Tajo. 
Por lo menos parece que vamos a tener un otoño/invierno lluvioso, yo la verdad es que estaba muy preocupado en como estaban las cosas y en la irresponsabilidad de nuestros gobernantes, pero si llueve este año por lo menos tenemos asegurada el agua para abestecimiento. Tiene bemoles que con un río como el Tajo y unos pantanos como los de cabecera tengamos que estar preocupados por nuestro abastecimiento los ribereños de la Alcarria.

----------


## REEGE

Se echa de menos a Cantarín por la zona para informarnos sobre Entrepeñas y Buendía...
¿Han cogido agua con éstas lluvias?
Los de la zona ya nos contáis y si hacéis alguna excursión con fotos incluidas aquí las esperamos!
Saludos.

----------


## Nodoyuna

No han cogido nada de agua todavía, o por lo menos no se nota todavía, este fin de semana he hecho una excursión muy larga por Entrepeñas, la verdad es que podía haber cogido la cámara pero ni se me ocurrió. Supongo que si siguen entrando las borrascas empezará a notarse la subida en breve... a ver si este fin de semana puedo hacer unas fotos y las subo por aquí.

----------


## Azakán

El Alto Tajo es un río con mucha inercia, por ser zona muy caliza. Tarda bastante en subir el nivel del río, y también tarda en bajar.

----------


## Azakán

> Ya conoceis como es la la ley: da igual como estén las cuencas del Segura o Jucar, pueden estar al 100% y desembalsando como locos agua al mar que no pueden regar con ese agua los  cultivos adscritos al trasvase, esos sólamente se pueden regar con agua del Tajo.


Pero es que no solo eso. Esa es la excusa que se ha dado muchas veces en este foro cuando otros hemos puesto las cifras del estado de los embalses de una y otra cuenca (menor porcentaje en la cuenca del Tajo que en la del Segura y aún así trasvasando)... es que aún con estas cifras, se dice oficialmente que los regadíos propios del Segura están "infradotados" y por ello "redotados" con agua del Trasvase.

No me lo invento:

"Mañana día 8 tendrá lugar en la CHS la reunión de la Comisión de Desembalses de la Cuenca del Segura en la que, previsiblemente, se establecerán los volúmenes a suministrar a los regadíos propios de la misma para el año hidrológico 2012/2013.

A esta Comisión acudirán como Vocales representantes de Comunidades de Regantes integradas en este Sindicato, siendo muy importante la decisión que se adopte al respecto, ya que, de las 126.505 ha netas de los regadíos integrados en esta Corporación, *74.025 ha se corresponden con superficies de riego con dotaciones propias, aunque insuficientes, de la cuenca del Segura, estando por ello redotadas con recurso del Trasvase.*"

http://www.scrats.es/?p=619&preview=true

Es HIDROCOLONIALISMO puro y duro. Se roba agua del Tajo por delante y por detrás. Hidrocolonialismo en el siglo XXI, y hay que usar esa palabra. La cuenca del Tajo es una hidrocolonia de la cuenca del Segura.

----------


## No Registrado

> Pero es que no solo eso. Esa es la excusa que se ha dado muchas veces en este foro cuando otros hemos puesto las cifras del estado de los embalses de una y otra cuenca (menor porcentaje en la cuenca del Tajo que en la del Segura y aún así trasvasando)... es que aún con estas cifras, se dice oficialmente que los regadíos propios del Segura están "infradotados" y por ello "redotados" con agua del Trasvase.
> 
> No me lo invento:
> 
> "Mañana día 8 tendrá lugar en la CHS la reunión de la Comisión de Desembalses de la Cuenca del Segura en la que, previsiblemente, se establecerán los volúmenes a suministrar a los regadíos propios de la misma para el año hidrológico 2012/2013.
> 
> A esta Comisión acudirán como Vocales representantes de Comunidades de Regantes integradas en este Sindicato, siendo muy importante la decisión que se adopte al respecto, ya que, de las 126.505 ha netas de los regadíos integrados en esta Corporación, *74.025 ha se corresponden con superficies de riego con dotaciones propias, aunque insuficientes, de la cuenca del Segura, estando por ello redotadas con recurso del Trasvase.*"
> 
> http://www.scrats.es/?p=619&preview=true
> ...


Este post tira por tiera muchos de los mitos de los que hablan algunos "ilustrados" de éste foro cuando se trata de volúmenes de cuenca..

----------


## Luján

> Este post tira por tiera muchos de los mitos de los que hablan algunos "ilustrados" de éste foro cuando se trata de volúmenes de cuenca..


¿Y eso por qué?

----------


## perdiguera

Quizá porque algunos solo hablan de porcentajes, no entiendan de volúmenes totales. Que tiene su diferencia.

----------


## Azakán

Si hablamos de volúmenes, el Tajo está haciéndose desembocar en el Mediterráneo.

En estos momentos 6,57 m3/s agua por el cauce natural del Tajo en Almoguera. 15,42 m3/s agua por el canal del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. 

Datos oficiales de: http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AR/mapa:H2

Se pueden dar los rodeos que se quieran: HIDROCOLONIALISMO se llama, o robo del Tajo, o desvío del Tajo. Llevarse el SETENTA Y PICO por ciento del caudal del Tajo en estos momentos (y de continuo sucede). 70,12% del caudal del Tajo, rumbo al Mediterráneo en vez de a su cuenca. 

Realidad que se puede maquillar, mentir, adornar como se quiera, pero esta es la realidad.

----------


## No Registrado

> Quizá porque algunos solo hablan de porcentajes, no entiendan de volúmenes totales. Que tiene su diferencia.


 Pues borrarlo las veces que quieras, pero tu mensaje es de una prepotencia atroz.

----------


## Luján

> Pues borrarlo las veces que quieras, pero tu mensaje es de una prepotencia atroz.


Pues el tuyo es de una chulería indecente. El suyo sólo dice la verdad, por mucho que te duela.

Por cierto, no lo ha borrado él, sino yo.

----------


## perdiguera

Últimamente soy listillo, chulo,  exhibidor de títulos, sabihondo, prepotente y no sé cuantos calificativos más de esa índole.
Aunque si de algo he de pecar es de saber distinguir entre volumen y porcentaje.
Hoy, en estos momentos, los dos grandes embalses de la cabecera del Tajo contienen el 126% de la que contiene toda la cuenca del Segura. Y eso, visto desde el punto de vista de porcentaje no puede ser más cierto.
También, ahora mismo, en los dos grandes embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, hay embalsados 587 Hm3 de agua frente a 464 Hm3 que hay en toda la cuenca del Segura. Y eso, si no miente la página de embalses.net, es cierto, absolutamente cierto.
Claro que los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo están a un bajo nivel en porcentaje, ya que ese porcentaje se mide respecto a la capacidad total del embalse y no se compara con nada más.
También es cierto que ambos embalses tienen una elevada capacidad: 2.474 Hm3 entre ambos mientras que toda la cuenca del Segura tiene una capacidad de 1.141 Hm3, es decir los dos embalses de cabecera tienen una capacidad del 216% respecto a la del Segura, vamos 2,16 veces más. Creo que si se puede hablar de porcentajes favorables para una determinada opción también se debería hablar de los contrarios.
Como se puede ver cada uno tiene un color en su cristal, y ve las cosas a su manera.
Y supongo que seguiré siendo listillo, chulo, prepotente etc.
A todo se acostumbra uno, pero se le agria el carácter.

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues el tuyo es de una chulería indecente. El suyo sólo dice la verdad, por mucho que te duela.
> 
> Por cierto, no lo ha borrado él, sino yo.


 No te creas que me insultas por lo que dices. No insulta el que quiere sino el que puede, y tú no tienes categoría para hacerlo. Lo has demostrado.

Lo que dice ese señor, queriendo hacer de menos la postura de una zona explotada y humillada, es de una prepotencia sin parangón, queriendo dejar por los suelos a los que reclaman una liberación del río Tajo del yugo de la colonización a la que está sometida.
Y lo pone queriendo dejar a esas personas como ignorantes, cuando no sabe que a lo mejor, por muy ingeniero que sea (según dice en algunos mensajes que he podido leer) el mayor ignorante es él.
 La ignorancia no la quitan los títulos.

----------


## No Registrado

> Últimamente soy listillo, chulo,  exhibidor de títulos, sabihondo, prepotente y no sé cuantos calificativos más de esa índole.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> A todo se acostumbra uno, pero se le agria el carácter.


 Pues si tú mismo lo dices, será verdad.
Analiza, piénsalo unas horas, y si te queda un poco de humildad, a lo mejor te das cuenta que esa imagen transmites. No me voy a poner a buscar mensajes tuyos, pero los que he podido ver tienen esas características.

 En cuanto a lo que no te he citado, es de una ignorancia atroz, ya que la superficie de cuenca del Tajo es muy superior a la del Segura, y se ha repetido hasta la saciedad que los regadíos del ATS no se utilizan nada más que para los creados para ellos, es decir, que cuando están llenos los embalses del Segura no se pueden regar los terrenos asignados al ATS. ¿Y sí al revés?

 Ya lo ha demostrado el chico ese Azakán.

Lo que tienene que hacer en esa cuenca es eliminar de raíz de una vez por todas los regadíos ilegales y los legalizados "porque sí" después del censo de la construcción del ATS. Eliminar el truco de las aguas residuales con urbanizaciones fantasma para utilzar el agua del Tajo para los campos de golf, y cobrarles el agua al precio real que tiene no con la subvención actual.
Entonces verás como comienzan a ahorrar de verdad y a utilizar las desaladoras, que es una vergüenza tenerlas paralizadas por una simple cabezonería política digna de la mayor cazurrez e ignorancia.

Dejad al río Tajo vivir en paz de una vez.

----------


## Luján

> No te creas que me insultas por lo que dices. No insulta el que quiere sino el que puede, y tú no tienes categoría para hacerlo. Lo has demostrado.
> 
> Lo que dice ese señor, queriendo hacer de menos la postura de una zona explotada y humillada, es de una prepotencia sin parangón, queriendo dejar por los suelos a los que reclaman una liberación del río Tajo del yugo de la colonización a la que está sometida.
> Y lo pone queriendo dejar a esas personas como ignorantes, cuando no sabe que a lo mejor, por muy ingeniero que sea (según dice en algunos mensajes que he podido leer) el mayor ignorante es él.
>  La ignorancia no la quitan los títulos.


¿?
Me alegro por usted si su reincidente chulería no le deja sentirse insultado. Seguro que se siente muy seguro (más que con Groupama) de sí mismo. Allá usted.

¿Qué he demostrado? Hágame el favor de decírmelo, porque no sé qué "categoría" se supone que he de tener para, según usted, poder insultar. Si se refiere a una "categoría" como la de los que se dedican a insultar y decir sandeces sin ir más allá y sin entender lo que leen o no querer entenderlo, pues no. Gracias a Dios no tengo esa categoría. A la vista está que usted sí, y se siente orgulloso de ello. Allá usted.

Y si de lo que ha leído entiende que Perdiguera está a favor del trasvase y en contra de que el agua deba seguir su curso natural, es que o no ha leído apenas nada, no ha entendido lo que ha leído, no quiere entender lo que ha leído o simplemente sólo intenta defender sin argumentos válidos su metedura de pata. Allça usted.

Le recomiendo que lea más y más detenidamente. Pero claro, usted no hará caso de este consejo, porque usted sabe más que nadie y tiene más "categoría" que nadie. Allá usted.

----------


## No Registrado

> ¿?
> Me alegro por usted si su reincidente chulería no le deja sentirse insultado. Seguro que se siente muy seguro (más que con Groupama) de sí mismo. Allá usted.
> 
> ¿Qué he demostrado? Hágame el favor de decírmelo, porque no sé qué "categoría" se supone que he de tener para, según usted, poder insultar. Si se refiere a una "categoría" como la de los que se dedican a insultar y decir sandeces sin ir más allá y sin entender lo que leen o no querer entenderlo, pues no. Gracias a Dios no tengo esa categoría. A la vista está que usted sí, y se siente orgulloso de ello. Allá usted.
> 
> Y si de lo que ha leído entiende que Perdiguera está a favor del trasvase y en contra de que el agua deba seguir su curso natural, es que o no ha leído apenas nada, no ha entendido lo que ha leído, no quiere entender lo que ha leído o simplemente sólo intenta defender sin argumentos válidos su metedura de pata. Allça usted.
> 
> Le recomiendo que lea más y más detenidamente. Pero claro, usted no hará caso de este consejo, porque usted sabe más que nadie y tiene más "categoría" que nadie. Allá usted.


 Deje ya de decir cosas que no vienen al caso y de perder las formas hombre.
Que está usted moderando (¿?) un foro, no haciendo de hoolligan.

No desvíe la atención sobre el problema de la colonización del Tajo.

----------


## Luján

> Deje ya de decir cosas que no vienen al caso y de perder las formas hombre.
> Que está usted moderando (¿?) un foro, no haciendo de hoolligan.
> 
> No desvíe la atención sobre el problema de la colonización del Tajo.


Jejejejejeje

¿Yo desviando la atención?¿Haciendo de _hoolligan_?

No me haga reír.

Sigo sin ver la categoría en que supuestamente estoy (tema que ha empezado usted, por cierto). Y sigo sin entender sus comentarios hacia Perdiguera (que vienen muy al caso).

No soy yo el que ha desviado la atención del tema provocando al personal, y tampoco soy el que va perdiendo las formas. Las tengo muy bien encontradas.

----------


## No Registrado

> Jejejejejeje
> 
> ¿Yo desviando la atención?¿Haciendo de _hoolligan_?
> 
> No me haga reír.
> 
> Sigo sin ver la categoría en que supuestamente estoy (tema que ha empezado usted, por cierto). Y sigo sin entender sus comentarios hacia Perdiguera (que vienen muy al caso).
> 
> No soy yo el que ha desviado la atención del tema provocando al personal, y tampoco soy el que va perdiendo las formas. Las tengo muy bien encontradas.


 Está usted pesadito ya ¿eh?

Y sigue saliéndose del tema.

¿Provocando? ¿quien es el que ha intentado dejar mal al chico que ha hablado de los porcentajes con una frase (que él se piensa inteligente) para dejarle como un ignorante?
¿Quien es el que ha utilizado la frase "chulería indecente" pensado que iba a hacer daño?

Venga señor mío, deje de patalear como una miña y céntrese en el tema.
Y sobre todo, no pierda los nervios ni las formas.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Es evidente que cada uno usa las cifras cómo les interesan, unos hablan de porcentajes y otros de Hm3 pero creo que lo verdaderamente importante es lo que dice Azakan, con la que está cayendo que se estén llevando el 70% del agua del Tajo o para hablar tambien en caudales, se va para el trasvase 15,4 m3/s y para el Tajo (en Almoguera) 6,5. Esto es completamente vergonzoso, y en vez de ponernos con prepotencia o sin ella datos que ya conocemos todos y que tambien nos dan información parcial igual que cuando sólo se habla de porcentajes, se subraye lo importante.

Me ha dejado totalmente atónito el mensaje de Azakan, resulta que los regadíos de la cuenca del Segura adscritos al trasvase sólo se pueden regar con el agua del Tajo por ley y en cambio los adscritos al Segura se pueden regar tambien con agua del Tajo... hasta donde va a llegar esto, hasta donde va allegar el atropello al Tajo y a sus habitantes... INCREIBLE!!

El problema es que con esos embalses tan enormes nos han dejado sin tierras fértiles a los pueblos de la zona,  y sí tienen mucha capacidad, pero para nosotros es una desgracia porque sólamente se benefician en Murcia, nosotros nos hemos quedado sin tierras fértiles pero nuestros "grandes embalses de la cabecera del Tajo contienen el 126% de la que contiene toda la cuenca del Segura", lo que tienen que hacer es quitarse la careta ya de una vez, teniendo en cuenta que el 85% del agua que ha entrado en estos pantanos este año (por lo menos hasta el verano) se ha ido para Murcia, teniendo en cuenta que el Tajo está desviado a Murcia, pues que metan esos pantanos en la cuenca del Segura y así no vendrá nadie de esa zona con prepotencia a contarnos que cada uno puede ver las cosas a su manera. La única manera de ver las cosas es que han acabado con el Tajo, han convertido un río como éste en lo que es ahora. Y para esos que dicen que depende de como se miren las cosas les recomiendo este libro: "Ecología de las riberas del río Tajo a su paso por Aranjuez" de José Ángel García-Redondo a ver como podemos mirar las cosas nosotros para no indignarnos con lo que han hecho con el río.

----------


## No Registrado

> Es evidente que cada uno usa las cifras cómo les interesan, unos hablan de porcentajes y otros de Hm3 pero creo que lo verdaderamente importante es lo que dice Azakan, con la que está cayendo que se estén llevando el 70% del agua del Tajo o para hablar tambien en caudales, se va para el trasvase 15,4 m3/s y para el Tajo (en Almoguera) 6,5. Esto es completamente vergonzoso, y en vez de ponernos con prepotencia o sin ella datos que ya conocemos todos y que tambien nos dan información parcial igual que cuando sólo se habla de porcentajes, se subraye lo importante.
> 
> Me ha dejado totalmente atónito el mensaje de Azakan, resulta que los regadíos de la cuenca del Segura adscritos al trasvase sólo se pueden regar con el agua del Tajo por ley y en cambio los adscritos al Segura se pueden regar tambien con agua del Tajo... hasta donde va a llegar esto, hasta donde va allegar el atropello al Tajo y a sus habitantes... INCREIBLE!!
> 
> El problema es que con esos embalses tan enormes nos han dejado sin tierras fértiles a los pueblos de la zona,  y sí tienen mucha capacidad, pero para nosotros es una desgracia porque sólamente se benefician en Murcia, nosotros nos hemos quedado sin tierras fértiles pero nuestros "grandes embalses de la cabecera del Tajo contienen el 126% de la que contiene toda la cuenca del Segura", lo que tienen que hacer es quitarse la careta ya de una vez, teniendo en cuenta que el 85% del agua que ha entrado en estos pantanos este año (por lo menos hasta el verano) se ha ido para Murcia, teniendo en cuenta que el Tajo está desviado a Murcia, pues que metan esos pantanos en la cuenca del Segura y así no vendrá nadie de esa zona con prepotencia a contarnos que cada uno puede ver las cosas a su manera. La única manera de ver las cosas es que han acabado con el Tajo, han convertido un río como éste en lo que es ahora. Y para esos que dicen que depende de como se miren las cosas les recomiendo este libro: "Ecología de las riberas del río Tajo a su paso por Aranjuez" de José Ángel García-Redondo a ver como podemos mirar las cosas nosotros para no indignarnos en lo que han hecho con el río.


 Este mensaje condensa lo verdaderamente importante de verdad, que el 85% del agua que ha entrado en los embalses se ha ido a Murcia. Y que habitualmente lo hace más del 70%.
Lo que es una pena es ver como se quiere desviar la atención, o tergiversar la realidad de las cifras.

 A los ribereños os han quitado las tierras más fértiles, os las han cambiado por un desierto. Las compensaciones se pagaron casi 20 años más tarde, y ridículas. La puesta en regadío de los terrenos entre Sacedón y la presa de Buendía se quedó en un proyecto, igual que el canal bajo Entrepeñas que no se llegó a crear.
Luego se os vendió la idea del turismo de interior y cuando habeis realizado la inversión os dejan un charco de barro putrefacto y os llevan a la segunda ruina.
 Os cobran el agua más cara que a nadie, un agua con 40º de dureza francesa porque la teneis que sacar de pozos al no poder tocar el agua de los embalses que teneis a los pies, o en verano abasteceros con cisternas.
 Ya está bien de tanto engaño y tanta pamplina; y de tanta gente que se atreve a opinar sin siquiera haber pisado el terreno, y a querer haceros quedar como ignorantes dándoselas de listos con el tema de porcentajes y tantos por ciento, cuando lo único que hacen es un ridículo atroz.

 Ya está bien de tanta tontería y tanto empobrecer a una zona en beneficio de una agricultura de excedentes y un urbanismo especulador que nos ha llevado a la ruina.

Ya está bien.

----------


## Azakán

No registrado: estamos completamente de acuerdo en el fondo de la cuestión. Pero no así en las formas. Dialoga con argumentos, desde el respeto a cualquier posición. Es dificil la templanza en un caso tan injusto e indignante como la política de aguas del Estado con la Cuenca del Tajo, pero aún así, hay que saber guardar las formas y postear con argumentos razonables. Porque los tenemos, hasta en demasía.

----------


## perdiguera

> No registrado: estamos completamente de acuerdo en el fondo de la cuestión. Pero no así en las formas. Dialoga con argumentos, desde el respeto a cualquier posición. Es dificil la templanza en un caso tan injusto e indignante como la política de aguas del Estado con la Cuenca del Tajo, pero aún así, hay que saber guardar las formas y postear con argumentos razonables. Porque los tenemos, hasta en demasía.


Gracias Azakán, aparte de apretar el botón quiero decirlo públicamente: suscribo todo este mensaje.

----------


## labanda

Apoyo total a Azakán, cuanto tiempo van a cerrar los ojos los políticos a la injusticia del Tajo, de verdad que nadie se da cuenta que mandar toda el agua de los pueblos ribereños a Murcia es un desproposito, olvidemos que produzcan pepinos o lo que quieran, no se puede hacer economía sin tener los recusos propios, cuanto tiempo creen que podran ROBAR el agua que otros necesitan para beber, se que se aprovechan de la poca población para encubrir sus actos, pero la historia algun dia dira la desfachatez, sin verguenceria y esquilmación de los recursos de una región de una manera tan deshonesta para regar campos de golf y urbanizaciones levantadas a golpe de pelotazo inmobiliario.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola labanda.

No creo que se deba decir la palabra robar, pese a no estar de acuerdo en las condiciones en las que se hace el trasvase, nos guste o no se hace dentro de la ley. Lo que se tendría que hacer es cambiar esa ley por una más justa.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sergi, la RAE define robar como_ "Tomar para sí lo ajeno, o hurtar de cualquier modo que sea"_, no habla de la legalidad o no de la acción.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Y la Ley del trasvase dice que _"La Administración adoptará las medidas pertinentes a fin de que, mediante la regulación adecuada, las aguas que se trasvasen sean, en todo momento, excedentarias en la cuenca del Tajo"_

Evidentemente aguas excedentarias significan las aguas que sobran despues de los usos necesarios, entre los que están los caudales apropiados para mantener el río. Todos sabemos que esto no se hace, porque el gobierno estableció que todas las aguas que sobrepasen los 240 hm3 (9.7% de la capacidad de Entrepeñas o Buendia) son excedentarias.

Sí como suena, si los pantanos tienen más de un 10% de capacidad tienen agua "excedentaria" para trasvasar. Resulta increible pero es así, y eso es lo que hace legales todos los trasvases ahora, pero antes de que el gobierno promulgara esto que le da la legalidad al robo hubo varios trasvases que se declararon ilegales porque el TS (si mal no recuerdo) consideró que no eran aguas excedentarias.

Esto va a peor, jamás habiamos visto que vaciaran los pantanos en un año como han hecho en 2012, ahora, todos los pantanos subiendo menos los de cabecera porque están trasvasando, la verdad es que difícil mantener las formas y no decir disparates e insultos, muy difícil, cuando además necesitamos la solidaridad de la gente de Levante y nos encontramos con todo lo contrario: "el agua es nuestra".
Pero esto no va a continuar así, por mucho que lo quieran evitar van a tener que redactar un plan de cuenca, y para que lo apruebe Europa van a tener que mantener unos caudales mínimos en el Tajo aceptables y no la vergüenza actual. Así que todos estos que defienden que se trasvase toda el agua posible, estos desalmados del SCRATS van a gritar mucho, y algunos nos vamos a alegrar enormemente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nodoyuna lo acaba de explicar a la perfección. Es un robo legalizado por el Gobierno. Pero lo más grave no es eso, lo más grave es que mientras hay decenas de desaladoras listas para producir cientos y cientos de Hm3, y está demostrado hasta la saciedad de que son viables, mucho más que el trasvase, no sé por qué narices gobierno tras gobierno siguen sin ponerlas en marcha, pese a las exigencias de Europa que fue la que pagó en gran medida las susodichas.

¿Qué interés oculto hay detrás de ellas? ¿Porqué no las ponen en marcha de una vez?
¿Porqué se tiene que exprimir al Tajo y ninguno quiere utilizar las desaladoras? ¿Por algo será no?...

Gráfico de 2006:


Fuente: El País

Sin embargo, todas paradas o casi todas. Aquí el único afán es dejar a Entrepeñas y Buendía de tal guisa:


Fuente: Público

----------


## Azakán

> ¿Qué interés oculto hay detrás de ellas? ¿Porqué no las ponen en marcha de una vez?
> ¿Porqué se tiene que exprimir al Tajo y ninguno quiere utilizar las desaladoras? ¿Por algo será no?...


La respuesta es: porque eso supone pagar el *precio real* del agua en la Cuenca del Segura. El precio real del agua trasvasada no se paga ya que para empezar ni hay que pagar la infraestructura (la ejecutó el Estado franquista), ni los costes ambientales que genera en la Cuenca del Tajo (no reconocidos aún por el Estado).

El precio del agua trasvasada está por los suelos, y por la existencia de esa ley inconcebible en nuestros días que dice que a partir de 6 m3/seg en el Tajo (caudal irrisorio para un río de esta categoría) y de los 240 hm3 (9%) en Entrepeñas-Buendía todo es excedente. 

Yo defiendo que se corte el trasvase, y* se indemnice* convenientemente a los regantes del SCRATS que fueran beneficiarios iniciales del trasvase por una ley (del 71, de antes de la democracia) injusta sí, pero una ley estatal. Y por tanto el Estado tiene que responder. Son gente a los que el Franquismo garantizó un futuro (a costa de cargarse el de la Cuenca del Tajo). Es la última herencia negativa del Franquismo que es preciso resolver. Se le adeuda al Tajo. 

Aunque no se pueda afrontar de primeras en la situación en la que está el país. Que se reconozca, que haya un Gobierno que reconozca de una vez la deuda que hay con el Tajo, con eso me vale. Y que se diga que en cuanto haya presupuesto para acciones de recuperación ambiental, se dedicará *prioritariamente* a ello. Y todos los que han creado regadíos ilegales con agua del Tajo después de la Ley Franquista, que hay muchos, esos sí, sin un solo euro. Porque esos sí han hecho algo ilegal.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Como hemos visto la ley habla de que las aguas excedentarias son las que se han de trasvasar, pues que se cumpla la ley y ya está, no entiendo muy bin eso de que haya que compensar a nadie cuando no hay aguas excedentarias.

El problema es que la dirección que ha tomado este gobierno con la aquiescencia de nuestra presidenta, la Sra. Cospedal, es el contrario, en vez de tender a que se paguen los costes reales del agua por los regantes murcianos, lo que ha hecho es bajarle los precios del agua un 28%, con ese precio es imposible que pongan en marcha las desaladoras como decía F. Lazaro. con mucha razón, desde mi punto de vista.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡Sorpresa!

¿Ha hecho huelga el trasvase?

----------


## Azakán

> Como hemos visto la ley habla de que las aguas excedentarias son las que se han de trasvasar, pues que se cumpla la ley y ya está, no entiendo muy bin eso de que haya que compensar a nadie cuando no hay aguas excedentarias.


Es posible, pero eso supondría condenar ya al Estado democrático. Y directamente a los gobiernos de los 2 partidos que han gobernado en España. Por infringir sistemáticamente una condición expresa de la Ley del Trasvase que ellos supuestamente han seguido. Cosa que veo muy dificil. Pero sí estaría muy bien que hubiera alguna voz defendiendo esa postura.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sí, esperemos que sea una huelga indefinida, F. Lazaro   :Big Grin: 

Cómo ya dije antes, el Tribunal Supremo ya declaró un trasvase como ilegal. He buscado los datos concretos porque no los recordaba bien, fue en el año 1996, 4 de Marzo por un trasvase aprobado por el Consejo de Ministros en 1994. El TS declaró nulo de pleno derecho el trasvase basandose en que la Ley especifica que no se pueden trasvasar agua que no sean excedentarias.

Pero no pasó nada, nadie consideró que se habóa condenado al Estado democrático, sólamente que, como ya he dicho antes, el gobierno especificó que eran aguas excedentarias las que sobrepasasen esos 240 HM3 y a continuar.

Copio este parrafo del informe sobre el agua de A. Lamela que expresa mucho mejor que yo lo que quiero decir:

_No es aceptable la actual argucia oficial de los "excedentes técnicos" para suplantar los "excedentes reales" —a los que ciertamente se refiere la Ley que regula los trasvases—, tal y como se hizo en Aranjuez, por tomar una referencia. Según algunos técnicos muy especializados y
acreditados, la regulación de los trasvases es poca rigurosa, ya que se limita a cuantificar muy exagerada, política y teóricamente unos supuestos "excedentes" de metros cúbicos de agua en algunas cuencas, lo que no queda suficientemente demostrado con rigor científico. Una nación no puede estar asentada continuamente en el camuflaje, en la falsedad de hechos y datos, o en la ausencia de la veracidad informativa, y muy especialmente cuando se manejan conceptos dinerarios. Sólo se puede ir adelante con la verdad, la claridad, la transparencia y la fiabilidad, respaldadas por la ciencia._

De todas formas yo entiendo que, como hace 3 años o así, con los pantanos en cabecera muy llenos se trasvase agua, entiendo tambien que en años de extrema sequía de agua como en los primeros 90 se trasvase agua como emergencia para abastecimiento. Por muy insolidarios que sean, según mi opinión, el SCRATS y muchos habitantes de Levante que les importa poco nuestra situación, considero que nosotros no podemos comportarnos de la misma manera. Y tambien entiendo que ahora misma se han creado unas necesidades muy importantes de agua en Levante, con explotaciones y por lo tanto puestos de trabajo en juego. A esto no podemos ser insensibles, pero desgraciadamente esto es imposible de continuar, excepto en años excepcionales hay muy poca agua "real" excedentaria para trasvasar y a esto nos tenemos que hacer a la idea todos, especialmente en Levante y así, cuando llegue el día en que esto se pare, por las exigencias de Europa, estaremos todos preparados.

----------


## Azakán

> De todas formas yo entiendo que, como hace 3 años o así, con los pantanos en cabecera muy llenos se trasvase agua


Pues yo no. No, porque esos embalses de cabecera cuando se llenan, es con las compuertas casi cerradas, dejando en el cauce del Tajo los ridículos 6 m3/seg, almacenando todo para mandarlo a Levante. 

El principal río de la Península está moribundo. Y para solucionarlo, hay que cargarse el trasvase. En el borrador del Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca del Tajo, sacado y censurado en 24 h por el anterior gobierno, los técnicos de la CHT lo expresan rotundamente. Y el Gobierno debe reconocerlo y ponerse manos a la obra. Y sino, seguiremos así, y copio tus palabras del Lamela: _Una nación no puede estar asentada continuamente en el camuflaje, en la falsedad de hechos y datos, o en la ausencia de la veracidad informativa, y muy especialmente cuando se manejan conceptos dinerarios. Sólo se puede ir adelante con la verdad, la claridad, la transparencia y la fiabilidad, respaldadas por la ciencia._

Porque es eso exactamente, lo que está pasando. Ahí está el caso más reciente, el del borrador secuestrado. Pero es que la historia entera del trasvase es así.

----------


## labanda

AGUA VAAAAA. (modo ironico ON)Como es costumbre todos los años estas navidades a los murcianos les van a llevar los reyes magos castellanos manchegos unos cuantos hectometros cubicos de agua, no es que tengan sed es que beben muchos cubatas y necesitan agua para el hielo.

Lo dicho tras solo un par de semanas sin mandar agua ya vuelve a desangrar el canal los embalses manchegos, este año estan que se salen, creo que solo ha habido unos 2 meses sin agua en el, en lugar de trasvase por que no le cambiamos el nombre y lo llamamos RIO, total hay rios en la mancha que estan más meses del año sin agua que este, hay veces que hasta el Tajo lleva menos agua por su cauce o sea que serie de los rios importantes del con el Duero, y el Ebro.

Habria que pensar eso si un nombre para el nuevo Rio, propongo buscar desde aqui algun nombre ya que va para el LEVANTE aqui una sugerencia Rio MENGUANTE.

----------


## No Registrado

A fecha de hoy el canal del trasvase sigue desangrando sin piedad Bolarque.

R.I.P por el Padre Tajo.

----------


## G20

He visto este blog de opinión, y no puedo dejar de compartirlo con vosotros. Habla sobre el trasvase y una supuesta reunión de la comisión del trasvase Tajo - Segura prevista para hoy. Echad un vistazo, comparto varias ideas, una que el Tajo le falta una conciencia política, universitaria  o con más fuerza y repercusiones; un posible cambio de escenario, al interesarse Madrid otra vez por el Tajo o por la creación misma de Euro Vegas. Echad un vistazo, también en el blog hay más artículos relacionados.

http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...que-viene.html

----------


## No Registrado

De nuevo Glindelasenda vuelve a poner el dedo en la llaga.

 Ha puesto al lobo a cuidar de los corderos.


http://golindelasenda.blogspot.com.e...de-canete.html

----------


## Varanya

El trasvase vuelve a mandar agua para levante desde ayer, por ahora a un ritmo de 16 m3/s.

http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AC/mapa:H2

Saludos

----------


## gomar

> sí, esperemos que sea una huelga indefinida, f. Lazaro  :d
> 
> cómo ya dije antes, el tribunal supremo ya declaró un trasvase como ilegal. He buscado los datos concretos porque no los recordaba bien, fue en el año 1996, 4 de marzo por un trasvase aprobado por el consejo de ministros en 1994. El ts declaró nulo de pleno derecho el trasvase basandose en que la ley especifica que no se pueden trasvasar agua que no sean excedentarias.
> 
> Pero no pasó nada, nadie consideró que se habóa condenado al estado democrático, sólamente que, como ya he dicho antes, el gobierno especificó que eran aguas excedentarias las que sobrepasasen esos 240 hm3 y a continuar.
> 
> Copio este parrafo del informe sobre el agua de a. Lamela que expresa mucho mejor que yo lo que quiero decir:
> 
> _no es aceptable la actual argucia oficial de los "excedentes técnicos" para suplantar los "excedentes reales" a los que ciertamente se refiere la ley que regula los trasvases, tal y como se hizo en aranjuez, por tomar una referencia. Según algunos técnicos muy especializados y
> ...


sí al desvio del tajo a levante. Solidaridad con el segura y los vecinos de su entorno. ¡tajo - segura pervivencia _per secula seculorum_

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *sí al desvio del tajo a levante* [...] ¡tajo - segura pervivencia _per secula seculorum_

----------


## Nodoyuna

La verdad es que lo mejor que se puede contestar a un mensaje como ese es con el icono que has puesto, F. Lazaro. El problema de esta gente es que todo les parece poco, ya directamente hablan de que está bien que se desvie el río a su tierra, pero menos mal que tenemos Europa, estamos en la unión europea, y estas salvajadas no las permite. Están retrasando todo lo que pueden el plan de cuenca, pero al final lo tendrán que sacar y se acabará esta desfachatez del trasvase. Tiempo al tiempo, y luego esta gente que no pida la solidaridad de otros, cuando ellos jamás la han tenido. 
¡que vergüenza!, y se atreve a poner "Sí al desvio del río", ya no hablan del agua que sobre o tal, directamente que quieren todo el agua... me da hasta vergüenza ajena esta gente (por ser educado y no poner el sustantivo que se merece)

----------


## pama

> la verdad es que lo mejor que se puede contestar a un mensaje como ese es con el icono que has puesto, f. Lazaro. El problema de esta gente es que todo les parece poco, ya directamente hablan de que está bien que se desvie el río a su tierra, pero menos mal que tenemos europa, estamos en la unión europea, y estas salvajadas no las permite. Están retrasando todo lo que pueden el plan de cuenca, pero al final lo tendrán que sacar y se acabará esta desfachatez del trasvase. Tiempo al tiempo, y luego esta gente que no pida la solidaridad de otros, cuando ellos jamás la han tenido. 
> ¡que vergüenza!, y se atreve a poner "sí al desvio del río", ya no hablan del agua que sobre o tal, directamente que quieren todo el agua... Me da hasta vergüenza ajena esta gente (por ser educado y no poner el sustantivo que se merece)


no al trasvase tajo segura !!!!!!basta ya!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gomar

Vamos a ver, igual que parece ser queda guay decir No al trasvase. Igualmente hay opiniones contrarias, como la mia, y lo digo, y no me avergü
enzo en absoluto, a mi me da verguenza ajena las tesis de los antitrasvases y mas en momentos de crisis, donde la agricultura del trasvase está aumentando espectacularmente las exportaciones, sí aumentando un 30% y eso a España le conviene, y Castilla La Mancha también es España

----------


## Luján

> Vamos a ver, igual que parece ser queda guay decir No al trasvase. Igualmente hay opiniones contrarias, como la mia, y lo digo, y no me avergü
> enzo en absoluto, a mi me da verguenza ajena las tesis de los antitrasvases y mas en momentos de crisis, donde la agricultura del trasvase está aumentando espectacularmente las exportaciones, sí aumentando un 30% y eso a España le conviene, y Castilla La Mancha también es España


Ya estamos con lo de siempre.

Los datos del INE de 2011 (aún no han salido los de 2012) muestran a las claras que la agricultura (más ganadería, silvicultura y pesca) murciana solo es el 5% del PIB generado por la agricultura (más ganadería, silvicultura y pesca) nacional. (1251,635 millones de € frente a 24383 millones de €).

Y en el PIB total, tres cuartos de lo mismo: 27857,919 millones de €  frente a 1063355 millones de €.

Ah!, y de 2008 a 2011, el PIB murciano proveniente de este mismo segmento, ha descendido (en miles de €):

Divisiones NACE rev.2
A*10


2008

2009 (P)

2010 (P)

2011 (A)















PRODUCTO INTERIOR BRUTO A PRECIOS DE MERCADO

29.105.652

27.657.134

27.854.629

27.857.919

01-03
A
Agricultura, ganadería, silvicultura y pesca

1.377.749

1.233.366

1.379.447

1.251.635




Los datos son claros.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Vamos a ver, igual que parece ser queda guay decir No al trasvase. Igualmente hay opiniones contrarias, como la mia, y lo digo, y no me avergü
> enzo en absoluto, a mi me da verguenza ajena las tesis de los antitrasvases y mas en momentos de crisis, donde la agricultura del trasvase está aumentando espectacularmente las exportaciones, sí aumentando un 30% y eso a España le conviene, y Castilla La Mancha también es España


Es lo de siempre, argumentos ridículos. Que si queda guay o no guay decir algo. El problema no tiene nada que ver con eso, el problema es que nosotros, los que vivimos junto a los pantanos de cabecera vamos a tener que empezar las restricciones de agua este verano, aunque ya sé que eso a esta gente de Levante le importe un pepino (nunca mejor dicho jejeje). Luego evidentemente está el Tajo, es totalmente inadmisible en cualquier pais que un río como éste se convierta durante 60 o 70 kms en charcos malolientes sin agua que correr porque se la llevan a Levante y despues en un enorme cauce de mierda (literalmente) porque es el desagüe de Madrid. Pero claro que le importa eso a la gente de Levante, mientras tengan agua para sus riegos y campos de golf, pues que les den a los demás (se os va a acabar: tenerlo claro).
Y luego, como tan bien dice Lujan, se inventan estadísticas que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad.  La realidad es que la agricultura es una muy pequeña parte de la economía española y de la economía murciana, y desde luego de las exportaciones. Luján pone los datos.

----------


## No Registrado

> Es lo de siempre, argumentos ridículos. Que si queda guay o no guay decir algo. El problema no tiene nada que ver con eso, el problema es que nosotros, los que vivimos junto a los pantanos de cabecera vamos a tener que empezar las restricciones de agua este verano, aunque ya sé que eso a esta gente de Levante le importe un pepino (nunca mejor dicho jejeje). Luego evidentemente está el Tajo, es totalmente inadmisible en cualquier pais que un río como éste se convierta durante 60 o 70 kms en charcos malolientes sin agua que correr porque se la llevan a Levante y despues en un enorme cauce de mierda (literalmente) porque es el desagüe de Madrid. Pero claro que le importa eso a la gente de Levante, mientras tengan agua para sus riegos y campos de golf, pues que les den a los demás (se os va a acabar: tenerlo claro).
> Y luego, como tan bien dice Lujan, se inventan estadísticas que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad.  La realidad es que la agricultura es una muy pequeña parte de la economía española y de la economía murciana, y desde luego de las exportaciones. Luján pone los datos.


 No le hagas caso. Luján ya le ha puesto los datos reales, no los que le cuentan en los mitines.

Además, aún menos peso va a tener la agricultura murciana en el PIB; los empresarios de allí están montando ya desde hace unos años plantaciones en Marruecos y hacen la competencia a sus propios paisanos.

----------


## No Registrado

El Tajo-Segura pierde agua en Orihuela

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/03/...32_917490.html

Pero nada, los de la CHS dicen que 105 m3 al día en un pequeño y corto tramo no es nada.

----------


## perdiguera

Seamos justos, lo que dice la CHS es que las pérdidas no tienen importancia, sin cuantificarlas.
Lo que dice la noticia es que hay unas 15 fugas y que el PSPV ha calculado que en cada de estas fugas se pierden 6 o 7 m3 al día.
Supongo que el que las ha calculado o tiene los suficientes medios para medirlas y lo ha hecho, cosa que dudo porque lo hubiese dicho, o ha hecho una medida a ojo de buen cubero, cosa que me puede llevar a pensar que esté mal. Yo a simple vista y sin medir soy incapaz de calcular lo que pierde un grifo. Si además son quince pues ya me imagino.
Si está denuncia viniese de una organización agraria me la hubiese creído mucho más. Viniendo de unas filas políticas la pongo en cuarentena.

----------


## No Registrado

105 m3 es bastante, 6-7.000 litros no es mucho, multiplicado por 15 sí.
 Aunque da igual si son 80-100 ó 120 m3, en todo caso es una cantidad considerable.
Yo no he mirado quien ha denunciado, porque eso me da igual, como si lo denuncia el Papa Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo pienso que si lo que se ve en la foto es la gran fuga, para mí no tiene más de 2 metros cúbicos y no sé si se ha llenado en un día o lleva más tiempo.
Para mí sí que es importante quién denuncia. No es la primera vez que se agrandan escandalosamente hechos simples convirtiéndolos en extraordinarios. Son amigos de ésa práctica los partidos políticos de la oposición, sean del color que sean.
Hay otra cosa que pienso y es que cualquier infraestructura hidráulica a lo largo de su vida tiene pérdidas y eso es normal.
Lo que sería extraordinario es dejación en su mantenimiento, eso sí que sería criticable, pero no creo que sea éste el caso.

----------


## No Registrado

El trasvase tiene un 10% en pérdidas, creo que tiene cierta importancia. Lo he leído revisando mensajes de éste mismo foro.

----------


## No Registrado

Atentos con el trasvase. Cañete y Claver se están reuniendo para haceros el tocomocho a los del Tajo.

Impresentable la cospedal que permite ésto.

----------


## cantarin

Bueno ya dije que antes de coje a un cojo que a un mentiroso

Cospedal ha garantizado 400 hm3 en el tajo, es un logro suyo

Cospedal mejora la calidad del rio tajo en su negociación

Aquí tenemos la prueba

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...402170301.html

  "Pero quiero decir que hemos evitado que el borrador saliese con 600 hectómetros, que eran las previsiones iniciales de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT), y eso para nosotros es muy importante. Además, hemos conseguido que los caudales ecológicos en Aranjuez y en Toledo, se quedaran tal cual están en el plan de 1998, porque el borrador nuevo también los incrementaba", ha añadido.

se ha bajado los pantalones de nuevo y ha perdido 200 hm3 como me había dicho a mi la ex ministra Rosa Aguilar, y lo reconoce uno de su propio partido

Se congelan los caudales que a todas luces son insuficiente, y encima es un logro de Cospedal

Levantinos teneis vuestro mejor aliado sentado en las cortes de Castilla la Mancha, la vais a tener que hacer un monumento en todos los pueblos por lo bien que se porta con vosotros, es la mejor!!!

Lastima que no os la podeis llevar de aquí para que no nos siga vendiendo, si la gente sabe lo que has venido haciendo te habías quedado en la oposición por muy malo que fuera barreda, pero es que tu eres peor señora mia.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Bueno ya dije que antes de coje a un cojo que a un mentiroso
> 
> Cospedal ha garantizado 400 hm3 en el tajo, es un logro suyo
> 
> Cospedal mejora la calidad del rio tajo en su negociación
> 
> Aquí tenemos la prueba
> 
> http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...402170301.html
> ...


Pues lo que venimos diciendo. El timo del tocomocho.

Habría que organizar una campaña de firmas que tan de moda están ahora, para que la cospedal se presente a las elecciones de cualquier comunidad de Levante. O a todas. gana por más del 100% de los votos.

No caería esa breva...

Por dios que presidenta más lamentable y mentirosa.

saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Yo lo que llevo peor de todo es la mentira permanente de Cospedal, insulta nuestra inteligencia tambien permanentemente. Despues de su comportamiento nos suelta que han conseguido "un logro histórico" y ordena a sus adláteres que digan lo mismo. 

Los ribereños vamos a Estrasburgo a denunciar todo esto, pero claro el gobierno de CLM no quiere mandar a nadie, ellos está defendiendo los intereses de Murcia, como decís, ¿que van a hacer en Estrasburgo defendiendo al Tajo?

http://www.lacomunidad.info/index.ph...a-el-tajo.html

----------


## Nodoyuna

Como decíamos ayer...

_"La diputada regional del PP Cesárea Arnedo aseguró que desconoce el Memorándum de Entendimiento que firmarán la Comunidad Valenciana, la Región de Murcia y el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, en el que se "pactarán cuestiones que mejoran el funcionamiento y regulación actual" del trasvase Tajo-Segura"_

Pero eso sí:

_"es un borrador histórico para los intereses de Castilla-La Mancha"_

Que casualidad usa el mismo calificativo que la jefa... señora Arnedo, usted como representante castellano manchega debería defender nuestros intereses y no sólamente seguir órdenes de Cospedal "la murciana". Es una vergüenza tener semejantes políticos representandonos.

http://www.clm24.es/articulo/actuali...051006280.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

En Estrasburgo, no creo que se consiga nada.

Pero como se le ocurra asomar la nariz a la Cospedal más allá de Pastrana, con el cabreo que hay entre esto y lo de las urgencias, va a irse calentita.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

* AGUA VAAAAA!!!!*

Aprobado un trasvase de 228 hectómetros del Tajo al Segura para seis

meses



    (Actualiza la noticia YB5012 con información difundida por el

Ministero)



      Toledo, 5 abr (EFE).- La Comisión de Explotación del Trasvase

Tajo-Sgura ha autorizado hoy un trasvase de hasta 228 hectómetros cúbicos de

agua para el próximo semestre, de los que 142 son para regadíos y el

resto para abastecimiento.





    Fuentes de la Consejería de Fomento de Castilla-La Mancha han informado

a Efe de esta decisión, acordada hoy por la Comisión, que ha decidido

autorizar un trasvase para el próximo semestre, cuando en circunstancias

lo venía haciendo cada tres meses, dadas las favorables condiciones motivadas

por las últimas lluvias.





    Se disponen 114 hectómetros para cada uno de los dos trimestres para

un total de 228, de los que 86 se destinan a abastecimiento y el resto

para los regadíos de la cuenca del Segura, lo que se ajusta a las normas

de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura, según las fuentes consultadas

por Efe.





    En los 86 hectómetros para abastecimiento, se incluye uno para realizar

las pruebas de carga de la tubería que va a abastecer a la Llanura manchega

con agua de la cabecera del Tajo.





    El agua disponible para regadíos se trasvasará desde los embalses

de la cabecera del Tajo (Entrepeñas y Buendía) en función de la demanda,

ha informado el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente.





    La directora general del Agua, Liana Ardiles, que ha presidido la

reunión, ha valorado el esfuerzo entre todas las partes para alcanzar

estos acuerdos, y ha insistido en la necesidad de lograr el máximo ejercicio

de ahorro en el uso del agua.





    El Ministerio ha planteado que las aportaciones registradas en los

embalses de cabecera del Tajo, a consecuencia de las lluvias caídas en

la segunda mitad del mes de marzo, han roto la tendencia desfavorable

de los últimos meses.





    De ese modo, aunque se sigue manteniendo la situación de alerta (nivel

2), se cuenta con reservas suficientes para atender las demandas de los

próximos meses hasta el final del año hidrológico en el mes de septiembre.





    La Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura está

integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Agua, de las

confederaciones hidrográficas del Tajo, Segura, Júcar y Guadiana, del

Ministerio y de la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla, así como

por representantes del  Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos del Cedex (Ministerio

de Fomento) y de las direcciones de Agua de Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia,

Comunidad Valenciana, Madrid, Andalucía y Extremadura, junto a representantes

de los regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura. EFE

      rb-sb/jlg


Al Máximo. Como se nota Cañete y su equipo.

 Fuente: comunicación de EFE difundida en el M. de Fomento.

Saludos tristes. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

Esto es lamentable.  Es una gestión nefasta del agua, lo digo estando a favor del trasvase en caso de excedentes en la cuenca del Tajo y déficit en la del Segura.

Os invito a todos a que escribáis al ministro, quejando de esta situación, lo mismo es que ni se ha enterado, y si no al presidente:

informacionma@magrama.es



https://portal-scc.presidencia.gob.e...s/contacto.jsp

----------


## Nodoyuna

Lo iba a poner yo ahora mismo, la verdad es que uno ya no está ni enfadado, estoy hecho polvo, la verdad. Un 30% del agua que nos queda aprobado para trasvasar el próximo trimestre. Me resulta increible, pero no hace más que demostrar lo que llevamos diciendo, sin nadie que nos defienda estamos vendidos. Es increible. Cierro el ordenador y mejor no enterarse de nada porque al final el ánimo de uno se queda como los pantanos de cabecera...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mejor me esperaré a estar más tranquilo Faetón, porque como le escriba ahora al menistro, lo mismo viene a mi casa la unidad de delitos telemáticos.

saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

estaria bien modificar el grafico para añadir una nueva canalización entre talave y cenajo en el primer comentario de entrada en este foro, no?

----------


## Luján

> estaria bien modificar el grafico para añadir una nueva canalización entre talave y cenajo en el primer comentario de entrada en este foro, no?


Pues díselo a los de la Wikipedia, que son los que la han publicado.

----------


## termopar

si son de la wikipedia, entonces no son tan fáciles de modificar, al menos, yo no sabría

----------


## gomar

Claro, supongo que direis que todo esto es mentira:

- http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...64/482942.html

- http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20130712.html

----------


## Nodoyuna

La fuente no es creible, son los regantes del Tajo Segura y todos nos sabemos como se las gastan, y su credibilidad, pero esos número hay que comprobarlos para decir algo. En cualquier caso hoy por hoy no es excusa para acabar con un río y dejarnos a nosotros, de tiempo en tiempom, con restricciones de agua para beber, aunque me consta que eso en Murcia no os importa.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Así a bote pronto, las exportaciones del sector primario en España son cercanas a los 36.000 millones de euros con lo que a mi que alguien me explique como con una produccion total de 2634 millones debidas al trasvase (según el artículo) puede constituir un 35% de las exportaciones agrarias españolas. En caso de que se exportara el total de la producción sería un 7%... 


http://profesionalretail.com/arias-c...en-cinco-anos/

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Claro, supongo que direis que todo esto es mentira:
> 
> - http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...64/482942.html
> 
> - http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20130712.html


En varios hilos se aportan datos oficiales  que demuestran la falsedad de las afirmaciones que aportas. Podría citar varias, pero en éste mismo hilo tú mismo hicistes la misma afirmación en Abril y se te aportaron las cifras reales.




> Ya estamos con lo de siempre.
> 
> Los datos del INE de 2011 (aún no han salido los de 2012) muestran a las claras que la agricultura (más ganadería, silvicultura y pesca) murciana solo es el 5% del PIB generado por la agricultura (más ganadería, silvicultura y pesca) nacional. (1251,635 millones de  frente a 24383 millones de ).
> 
> Y en el PIB total, tres cuartos de lo mismo: 27857,919 millones de   frente a 1063355 millones de .
> 
> Ah!, y de 2008 a 2011, el PIB murciano proveniente de este mismo segmento, ha descendido (en miles de ):
> 
> Divisiones NACE rev.2
> ...


 Si, como ves, la aportación al PIB que supone LA TOTALIDAD del sector de Agricultura, Pesca, Ganadería y Silvicultura de toda la región Murciana es menos de la mitad de la cifra que aportas, si tenemos en cuenta el porcentaje que supone lo regado con el agua del Tajo, aunque se sume la parte de Almería y Alicante que son pequeñas en comparación, verás que la cifra de aportación al PIB es muchísimo más pequeña de lo que tú dices.

Es propaganda, propaganda y más propaganda con claras intenciones de justificar lo injustificable.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Ya me sonaba a mí esta discusión jejeje
Pues nada, queda claro, mentira tras mentira tras mentira, pero no porque lo decimos nosotros, si no porque lo dice el INE, el ministro (no precisamente sospechoso de ir contra el ATS)...

Más de lo de siempre.

----------


## gomar

No me he equivocado, solo hay una verdad.....

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No me he equivocado, solo hay una verdad.....


Efectivamente, la verdad son los datos oficiales del INE. Hay otra "verdad", un periódico de Murcia, pero en éste caso en concreto lo que ha escrito no hace honor a su nombre.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Lo que no veo nada claro es la fuente de donde beben los datos los del SCRATS para poder decir eso y quedarse tan frescos. Es que se "equivocan" en un orden de magnitud.

----------


## perdiguera

> Lo que no veo nada claro es la fuente de donde beben los datos los del SCRATS para poder decir eso y quedarse tan frescos. Es que se "equivocan" en un orden de magnitud.


Yo creo que hay que leerse completa la noticia, sin predisposición ninguna. Así se sabrá de dónde salen los números, no los porcentajes, que citan.

----------


## Luján

¿Te refieres a esto?




> Son los resultados que se desprenden de un informe elaborado por PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) sobre el impacto económico del Trasvase al cumplirse 35 años de esta obra, que es la de mayor envergadura hidráulica construida en el país. El estudio detalla que, de esos más de 100.000 trabajos, 73.610 empleos son exclusivamente vinculados al sector agrícola, que aporta 1.286 millones de euros al PIB regional y nacional.


Del segundo enlace. Noticia de La Verdad de Murcia.

La pregunta sigue siendo la misma, pero esta vez en vez de SCRATS pongo PwC.

Según el INE, el valor del PIB de todo el conjunto 01-03 Agricultura, ganadería, silvicultura y pesca de Murcia para 2011 (estimación) es de 1.251.635.000 € y esto no se corresponde de ninguna manera posible con que sea el 35% de la exportación de productos agrícolas. Es imposible que un 5% del PIB nacional genere el 35% del valor de las exportaciones.
Según datos de la Agencia Tributaria, buscados en el INE, las exportaciones vegetales nacionales en 2011 fueron de 11.514.261.900 €. Así a bote pronto, el PIB de la agricultura murciana (toda, incluido no trasvase y sin incluir las zonas almeriense y alicantina) sería, en todo caso, menos del 10% de la exportación nacional. Si solo tomamos el dato de legumbres y hortalizas, serían 4.001.305.400 € y el valor del PIB, como mucho un 30%. Pero el ATS no solo riega huerta, también riega frutales.

Sabiendo que no todo el PIB del conjunto 01-03 se corresponde con agricultura y de éste no todo se exporta, el valor no puede ser más que considerablemente inferior a los porcentajes que acabo de mostrar. Y más aún a los de la noticia.

En suma, los números parece que se ajustan (Producción de 1286M€ según el estudio frente a 1252M€ según el INE (Y tampoco)), pero los porcentajes ni por asomo.

----------


## perdiguera

Eso que has puesto es una parte, luego, en la noticia, hay más hasta llegar a otra cifra.
Lo de los porcentajes también lo he dudado yo, por eso puse lo que puse en mi anterior mensaje.
PwC no parece que sea un don nadie que se pueda comprar por cuatro duros o que mienta descaradamente, por lo menos así me parece a mí. Quizás en el porcentaje haya error pero en la cifra no creo.
Los datos que pones del INE son del 2011 y estimados, así que en el 2012 puede que sean los que dicen PwC, tampoco hay tanta diferencia.
De todas formas si se mantienen 100.000 puestos de trabajo y se facturan o venden unos 2.300 millones por todo el conjunto sale a unos 23.000 euros por puesto de trabajo lo que es una producción baja a mi modo de ver teniendo en cuenta que los gastos están dentro de la cifra.
Por otro lado la producción por hectárea da unos 16.400 euros o 1,64 euros el metro cuadrado, muy baja realmente por lo que opino que o bien hay más venta o bien hay menos hectáreas.

----------


## Luján

Para el INE, los datos de PIB desde 2009 hasta 2012 son todos estimados. Los más recientes dados por reales son los de 2008.

He tomado los datos de 2011 porque son los últimos de los que hay para todos los parámetros que he buscado. De 2012 solo hay estimación de PIB, algo más alta que la de 2011.

En el orden personal, me parecen muchos, muchísimos, trabajos esos más de 100000 directos e indirectos asociados al ATS, cuando en Murcia la EPA da un total de ~500000 empleados. Ya sé que el ATS no solo llega a Murcia, pero sí su mayor parte. Pero sí es cierto que el INE da una población activa ocupada media en Murcia de 72.375 personas dedicadas a la agricultura, pero a toda la agricultura, ATS y no ATS.

----------


## perdiguera

El ATS llega aproximadamente un 60% a Murcia, si aplicamos la proporción salen unos 60.000, pero no habla la noticia que todos sean agricultores hay otras profesiones ligadas a la agricultura que PwC ha contado en esos 100.000.

----------


## Luján

La propia noticia habla que de los 100000, 73610 sí que están vinculados exclusivamente al sector agrícola. Suponiendo el reparto del 60% para Murcia, son 44166 los empleados en Murcia en la agricultura ATS. Un 61% del total que da el INE para toda la región. No sé cuál es la relación de regadíos ATS Murcia/agricultura Murcia (secano+regadío) para poder afirmar que parecen muchos o pocos.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que la noticia está basada en todos los riegos que se hacen con agua del ATS, independientemente de que sean propios o redotados, así que bien puede ser que el número de empleados que has obtenido sea cierto.
Parece que al final la noticia no miente tanto, quizás, y digo quizás porque no tengo datos, sólo en el porcentaje, pero de errores de ésos está el foro lleno y nadie se rasga las vestiduras.

----------


## Luján

Yo he llegado a más o menos la misma conclusión. Los números más o menos cuadran, los porcentajes de exportación no. Por lo menos a mi modo de ver y con los datos que he sido capaz de buscar, no son reales ni se aproximan tanto como los números de trabajadores y PIB.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como siempre, hay diversas formas de interpretar cifras y arrimar el ascua a la sardina que más interesa.

Solo hay que recordar, en el caso concreto de PWC los asuntos en los que ha dado el visto bueno, o directamente ha tutelado, han sido en muchos casos escandalosos.
 En su nómina ha figurado el imputado por corrupción de todos los colores Jaume Matas, el actual ministro de economía, Luis de Guindos, etc... y ha estado siempre ligada al troceamiento y privatización de sectores públicos, informes siempre muy polémicos. Sonados escándalos tutelados por la consultora son por ejemplo la fragmentación y privatización del Institut Catalá de la Salut, la adjudicación del Hospital General de Vigo a la caja del Mediterráneo pocos días antes de su intervención, operación calificada por el BdE de la forma que todos sabemos.
También apoyó con un informe la Ópera de Calatrava, en concreto pasando por alto una maqueta que se utilizó en Zúrich 18 años antes y por la que se pagaron aquí 1,2 millones, todo ello encargado por Matas. También está metida en los escándalos en trámite judicial de la venta de Ribera Salud de Rodrigo Rato y en las adjudicaciones a Capio de la gestión de hospitales, empresa participada por el propio rato y el entonces consejero de sanidad Manuel Lamela.
También PWC administraba Lehman Brothers en USA hasta su crack, y además fichó tras su caída al Luis de Guindos (Director de LB para España y Portugal) hasta su npmbramiento como ministro de Rajoy.

En definitiva, los datos que aportan las consultoras, generalmente favorecen a quien le pagan, de un lado o de otro. Yo hace 10 años tuve que hacer una a mi empresa para acceder a un contrato importante, a un nivel muy pequeño, y a cambio de 30.000 euros que fue lo que me cobraron, el 80% de la misma siguió mis indicaciones y salí guapísimo. Mis contrincantes hicieron lo mismo que yo pero fueron más generosos con el que decidía el contrato y se lo llevaron. A partir de ese día, aprendí como funcionan las cosas en determinados círculos.

 Los datos de PWC, son exagerados de una forma u otra, además no tiene en cuenta que si el TTS se parara, una parte podría funcionar desalando.
 Pero hay que reconocer que el SCRATS tiene una máquina propagandística formidable.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando parece que se ha acertado en las cifras, excepción hecha de los porcentajes, vamos a mirar la credibilidad e las fuentes, no vaya a ser que estén llenas de corruptos.
Según Wikipedia PwC tiene unos 169.000 trabajadores y es la mayor consultoría mundial que tiene en su debe el haber empleado a el Sr. Matas, aunque sea un ladrón creo que debo llamarle Sr., durante nueve meses en Nueva York como asesor eléctrico, el cual cesó como asesor en 2010 en cuanto fué imputado. También tiene en su debe el hecho de haber fichado al Sr. De Guindos, antes de ser ministro y tras haber pasado por Lheman Brothers, o como quiera que se escriba, así pues no podemos fiarnos de lo que dice en un informe que ha pagado SCRATS porque en su seno han existido un ladrón y otro señor 
que trabajaba en un banco quebrado.
Yo creo que esos 169.000 empleados se merecen algo más de respeto aunque hayan participado en temas polémicos y supongo yo que algún trabajo habrán hecho bien alguna vez.
Por lo que respecta al hospital de Vigo PwC se limitó a asesorar en la adjudicación y cobró por ello, quien adjudicó fué la Xunta.
No tengo noticia que el Banco de España haya puesto en duda la gestión que hizo PwC en esta adjudicación.
Respecto a anécdotas sin ninguna fuente es como dice el refrán "tener un tío en Granada"
Por último ni trabajo ni he trabajado ni trabajaré en PwC ni ninguno de mis allegados hasta donde yo conozco.
Simplemente me mueve la verdad. Al menos lo que yo considero verdad.
Y efectívamente hay maneras de ver las cosas y arrimar el ascua a su sardina pero algunas son muy poco eficaces.
Aunque, claro, ya lo digo por avanzado: estoy absolutamente equivocado. Seguro.
Como saben los miembros del foro si en 169.000 hay un ladrón, ya me gustaría estar en un país que tuviese esa proporción: para España tendríamos 272 ladrones sólo. Esto sería Jauja. Perdón a los cordobeses homónimos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Vaya, parece que no se va a poder opinar nada sin ser cuestionado, a no ser que las opiniones vayan en el sentido que conviene.
Parece que no se va a poder mencionar una anécdota personal sin presentar la propia auditoría, que tiene 5 tomos; si todas las menciones en el foro tuvieran el mismo tratamiento, habría que empezar a presentar títulos académicos y demás perfectamente firmados por el Jefe.
También parece que tampoco se puede afirmar que las auditorías *realizadas a instancia de parte*, no las que pide una instancia independiente, suelen "casualmente" coincidir con lo que pide quien contrata. Todo depende del precio que estés dispuesto a pagar.
Sólo hay que recordar las auditorías de Banesto poco tiempo antes de ser intervenido por el BdE. Las mismas de Lehmann Brothers antes de su quiebra, la de Wintherthur en España antes de dar unas cifras penosas y ser absorbida por AXA a instancia del Ministerio de Economía, etc, etc...
Busca un poco y verás páginas enteras de auditorías e informes irregulares de PwC, siempre que hay una compañía con un chanchullo a punto de dar el petardazo, aparece esa firma con sus informes benevolentes. para muestra, una reciente:
http://www.biobiochile.cl/2013/03/11...la-polar.shtml
 Para mí, esa firma tiene todos mis respetos, faltaría más, pero si ahora mismo le encarga lo contrario la Plataforma del Tajo, lo firmaría a gusto del consumidor, sería cuestión de precio. Y lo haría PwC y cualquiera, todo el que paga una auditoría, es para que le saquen guapo en la foto.

Pero bueno, ponerse ahora a hablar de esto es perder el tiempo, no es el foro adecuado ni tampoco los interlocutores. Me quedo con esto:



> Simplemente me mueve la verdad. *Al menos lo que yo considero verdad.*


  Luego es a mí al que se le acusa de tener la verdad absoluta...

En fin, vamos al grano porque si no, me borrarán el mensaje por no ceñirme al tema.

*El Tajo recorta a la mitad el trasvase al Segura para desviar el agua a Madrid*
*El nuevo plan deja el caudal para regadío en 200 hm3, en lugar de los 420 hm3 que llegan a Alicante y Murcia*




> Nuevo tajo al Tajo. El Ministerio de Agricultura, en colaboración con el gobierno autonómico de Castilla-La Mancha y con el silencio cómplice del Consell, confiado en que salga adelante su memorándum de entendimiento del Tajo en el que no participa María Dolores de Cospedal, ha incorporado al plan hidrológico de la cuenca del río un recorte de 220 hm3 en el caudal que, por ley, envía todos los años para regadío a la cuenca del Segura. En concreto y según denuncia Diego de Ramón Fernández, presidente de la Asociación Plan Hidrológico Europeo, el Ejecutivo pretende reducir el caudal para la agricultura de los 420 hm3 actuales a 200 hm3, lo que supondría un descenso del 48% en los aportes de agua a un sector, el agroalimentario, que da empleo a 103.000 familias en Alicante y Murcia. El Gobierno pretende compensar la reducción incorporando al sistema el agua desalada del mar.
> Diego de Ramón ha presentado una alegación al plan, la única de España, según sostiene, en la que reclama una marcha atrás urgente y recuerda que elevar la reserva de agua en Entrepeñas y Buendía (puerta del trasvase) hasta los 400 hm3 supondría el final de la transferencia. Algo que coincide con el Instituto Interuniversitario de Geografía y con los agricultores que reciben agua del trasvase, aunque éstos sí se fíen de la cláusulas del memorándum que redactaron con el Consell y que, si se cumpliera, dejaría, según sostiene Riegos de Levante, prácticamente sin efecto el aumento de la reserva.
> De Ramón apunta en sus alegaciones que el recorte del volumen de agua que llega todos los años para la agricultura de las tres vegas del Segura –Alicante recibe un 20% del total– no tiene ninguna justificación y muchos menos para satisfacer las demandas futuras de Madrid «que necesita unos 80 hm3 y no 220 hm3 como se quiere recortar», subrayó el presidente de la asociación.


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...a/1016318.html

 Si el gigante madrileño se mueve..., bye bye TTS, y ahora o dentro de unos años..., se moverá.

Veremos en que acaba lo de los 220Hm3 que se han añadido, no lo he leído en otra parte.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe algo de la Asociación Plan Hidrológico Europeo? No encuentro nada de ellos y nunca había leído nada sobre la misma.

 Tampoco encuentro nada sobre su presidente Diego de Ramón Fernández.
 ¿Tomará ahora el relevo de la anterior? ¿la que mandaba el que fue nombrado Director del Agua en la Generalitat Valenciana?

Veremos a ver, empieza fuerte. Qué aparato propagandístico... impresionante.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*El agua de la planta de Torrevieja, que ha comenzado a funcionar en pruebas, costará 0,3 euros por metro cúbico, solo diez céntimos más que el trasvase*




> La desaladora de Torrevieja, proyecto estrella de la política hídrica del Gobierno Zapatero, ya está completamente terminada. Según confirmaron ayer fuentes de Acuamed la sociedad estatal dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente que ha promovido las obras, ya se ha completado la construcción de las canalizaciones entre la planta desalinizadora y el punto de toma, junto al dique de Levante del puerto torrevejense, y han comenzado las pruebas.  
> 
> Según explicaron las mismas fuentes, las pruebas se prolongarán durante unos tres meses, aproximadamente, por lo que la planta estaría lista para su puesta en marcha definitiva a finales del mes de septiembre, cuando funcionará «en operación estable» es decir, estará lista para producir agua de manera ininterrumpida, según las mismas fuentes. No obstante, como avanzó ABC, la producción de agua desalada funcionará bajo demanda, para ahorrar los elevados costes energéticos de su funcionamiento.
> 
> Acuamed quiere garantizar la demanda, especialmente en el caso de los agricultores, que rechazan el agua desalada principalmente por su elevado precio. En este sentido, la subdirectora de Ingeniería y Construcción de Acuamed, Gabriela Mañueco, anunció ayer durante una visita de supervisión a la planta que el agua para el agricultura tendrá un precio de 0,3 euros por metro cúbico. 
> 
> A pie de planta
> 
> Ese precio, no obstante, puede no ser el que paguen finalmente los agricultores. Según explicaron las mismas fuentes, los treinta céntimos de euro por metro cúbico se pagarían «a pie de planta». A esa tarifa habrá que añadir luego el coste de trasladar el agua y los bombeos que sean necesarios, lo que encarecerá más o menos el coste del agua en función de la zona donde se riegue.
> ...


http://www.abc.es/comunidad-valencia...-20130712.html

Es menos de lo que yo pago en Galapagar cuando riego dos días.
Si aplican los mismos criterios que con el TTS, se la pueden dejar muy barata. 
En cuanto que se quiten los prejuicios políticos, lo harán.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> .....
>  Para mí, esa firma tiene todos mis respetos, faltaría más, pero si ahora mismo le encarga lo contrario la Plataforma del Tajo, lo firmaría a gusto del consumidor, sería cuestión de precio. Y lo haría PwC y cualquiera, todo el que paga una auditoría, es para que le saquen guapo en la foto.
> 
> Pero bueno, ponerse ahora a hablar de esto es perder el tiempo, no es el foro adecuado ni tampoco los interlocutores. Me quedo con esto:
> 
>   Luego es a mí al que se le acusa de tener la verdad absoluta...
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Es acongojante ver como se pasa de un estadio a otro
Primero la total falta de veracidad de los datos.
Si eso no es posible, la total y absoluta negación del autor.
Luego va la fase " pero si yo no he dicho nada"
Sigue la fase de persecución hacia uno mismo.
Al final queda la fase de olvido total de qué se hablaba.
Es una táctica que se suele emplear por los que sólo buscan polémica como único objetivo.
No mire Ud.: Se puede opinar de todo, pero cuando uno se equivoca lo normal es reconocerlo y lo fuera de lugar es cambiar de tema sin reconocer el error. ¿O acaso los datos están mal o son mentira? Si incluso los vuelve Ud. a citarlos (103.000 trabajadores) ¿si los dice Ud., son verdad? En fin que el que sepa entender entienda que lo que yo considero verdad no es la verdad absoluta pero que su verdad tampoco lo es, aunque yo creo que la mía se acerca más que la suya.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Es acongojante ver como se pasa de un estadio a otro
> Primero la total falta de veracidad de los datos.
> Si eso no es posible, la total y absoluta negación del autor.
> Luego va la fase " pero si yo no he dicho nada"
> Sigue la fase de persecución hacia uno mismo.
> Al final queda la fase de olvido total de qué se hablaba.
> Es una táctica que se suele emplear por los que sólo buscan polémica como único objetivo.
> No mire Ud.: Se puede opinar de todo, pero cuando uno se equivoca lo normal es reconocerlo y lo fuera de lugar es cambiar de tema sin reconocer el error. ¿O acaso los datos están mal o son mentira? Si incluso los vuelve Ud. a citarlos (103.000 trabajadores) ¿si los dice Ud., son verdad? En fin que el que sepa entender entienda que lo que yo considero verdad no es la verdad absoluta pero que su verdad tampoco lo es, aunque yo creo que la mía se acerca más que la suya.


Yo creo, que tienes una obsesión conmigo que ya va a lo personal, y en general contra los que no quieren la continuación del TTS.

Pero como te he dicho en otras ocasiones, no voy a entrar en tu juego, por más que me provoques, simple y llanamente porque estoy en inferioridad de condiciones, tú tienes facultades en el foro que yo no. En otro escenario sería distinto.

Como sabía que me ibas a sacar lo de los 103.000 trabajadores, te hago saber que he preferido dejar el texto completo. Lo que quería remarcar de esa noticia es que dicen que Madrid "les quita" 220 Hm3, lo de los 103.000 es un comentario del señor ese de la Asociación del Plan Hidrológico Europeo, que ya me imagino que fuentes de financiación tendrá y qué intereses defenderá.

Pero vamos, si tu entiendes que esa cita supone que yo me lío y digo cosas distintas, ya ves que no, aunque tú seguirás diciendo lo mismo.
Lo escrito escrito está, si no se borra, y que la gente interprete lo que tenga a bien entender.

Respecto a que yo sólo busco la polémica, llevas dos mensajes en éste hilo buscándola, muchos más en otros y en éste mismo en fechas anteriores, buscando que se cierre el hilo como ya amenazó tu compañero. Estoy seguro que si soy yo el que los pone me los hubieran borrado o algo peor. A mí me da igual porque no me molesta, tengo bastante callo para que me afecten éstas tonterías y niñerías. Pero lo que es justo lo es para todos.

Ya me hubiera gustado que en lugar de ésta pataleta hubieses comentado tu opinión sobre el tema de la desaladora de Torrevieja, sobre todo para poder mantener un nivel normal de conversación.
Una cosa me llama la atención de esa noticia. Se quejan del "enorme gasto energético" de la desalación. La electricidad ha subido en los últimos 5 años un 60%, eso todo el mundo lo sabe, lo padece y lo tiene claro. ¿Cómo es posible que la tarifa de los regantes del TTS no sólo no se ha aumentado sino que se ha reducido un porcentaje importante?.
 ¿Y el trasvase no refleja esa subida?... Es que no es poco.
 Gran parte de mis ingresos proceden de optimizar instalaciones hidraúlicas, reducirles el consumo eléctrico, eliminar pérdidas de cargas, rozamientos, etc...; aunque son los chicos los que ya lo manejan; y todo el mundo ha tenido un importante aumento de su factura eléctrica para mover su circuito, sea industria, instalaciones agrarias o particulares con grandes redes. Incluso teniendo tarifa discriminada, antigüa nocturna. Todo el mundo intenta reducir el nº de kw en sus instalaciones, como sea. En el mensaje que me recriminaste lo del kw/h, que no te contesté porque me pareció ridículo, me refería a que cuando hablo con mis clientes, cuando se trata de bombas, hablamos de consumos en kw/h, p.e.una bomba de 10 kw/h y con una simple aplicación en un segundo le dices lo que consume si la pone al 60% en hora punta y al 100% en hora valle. O bien con un nuevo diseño, quitándole pérdida de rozamiento consigues sustituir una bomba de 18 por otra de 12 kw/h. Hay gente que prefiere hablar de amperios, pero cuando se habla de ahorros, el kw/h lo entiende todo cristiano.
 Es un off topic, pero que viene al caso.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El Gobierno lleva meses trabajando en la constitución de una empresa nacional del agua -un equivalente al Adif en el ámbito ferroviario o a Red Eléctrica Española- según publica este lunes el diario Expansión. A esta nueva empresa pública se incorporarían, entre otros, los trasvases y embalses así como la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla.
> La nueva empresa pública -el Adif del Agua como se la conoce ya de forma interna en el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente que dirige Miguel Arias Cañete- sería una de las mayores de Europa y el proyecto se conoce en pleno debate sobre los planes hidrólogicos de cuenca.
> 
> El Gobierno de Rajoy, según publica Expansión, ha encargado a la consultora PwC el diseño de esta macroempresa pública que integraría los activos de Acuaespaña y Acuamed, las dos mayores sociedad estatales encargadas de la gestión del agua en alta. 
> 
> La empresa tendría un patrimonio neto de 7.000 millones de euros y una capacidad para generar 1.000 millones en facturación al año. Entre sus 'capacidades' tendría la de fijar los precios del agua. Por ejemplo afectaría a los regantes del Trasvase Tajo-Segura que actualmente pagan 0,20 euros por metro cúbico del agua que reciben de la cabecera del Tajo.
> 
> El plan del Gobierno a medio plazo sería el de rentabilizar el esfuerzo realizado en esta sociedad pública mediante su privatización total o parcial siguiendo el modelo de REE.
> 
> ...


http://www.diariocritico.com/castill...el-agua/438313

Ya sólo faltaba esto, a repartir dinero a los amiguetes cuando se privatice.
¿Cómo era eso? Privatizar las ganancias, socializar las pérdidas. Si sale el negocio mal, igual que las autopistas o el hospital de Valencia que ha habido que meterle pasta, los impuestos de los españoles lo sufrirán.

 Es increíble la rapiña del patrimonio del Estado que se está haciendo, con la aquiescencia de los políticos de todos los colores.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo creo, que tienes una obsesión conmigo que ya va a lo personal, y en general contra los que no quieren la continuación del TTS.
> 
> Pero como te he dicho en otras ocasiones, no voy a entrar en tu juego, por más que me provoques, simple y llanamente porque estoy en inferioridad de condiciones, tú tienes facultades en el foro que yo no. En otro escenario sería distinto.
> 
> Como sabía que me ibas a sacar lo de los 103.000 trabajadores, te hago saber que he preferido dejar el texto completo. Lo que quería remarcar de esa noticia es que dicen que Madrid "les quita" 220 Hm3, lo de los 103.000 es un comentario del señor ese de la Asociación del Plan Hidrológico Europeo, que ya me imagino que fuentes de financiación tendrá y qué intereses defenderá.
> 
> Pero vamos, si tu entiendes que esa cita supone que yo me lío y digo cosas distintas, ya ves que no, aunque tú seguirás diciendo lo mismo.
> Lo escrito escrito está, si no se borra, y que la gente interprete lo que tenga a bien entender.
> 
> ...


Lo único que no dice el mensaje copiado es algo referente a la noticia que recogían los dos diarios, absolutamente nada, eso sí se insiste en presuntas persecuciones, borrar mensajes o algo peor, desviación del tema etc... Como yo decía.
Por otro lado tiene narices la justificación de la famosa unidad de la velocidad del kilovatio, ahora resulta que es una unidad de consumo y de ahorro, pero yo creo que si la de consumo es el kw/h la de ahorro debería ser la inversa: h/kW o viceversa. 
En fin, cosas veredes amigo Sancho.

----------


## Luján

¿Podríamos volver a hablar del TTS y dejar de lado el sexo de los ángeles?

En cuanto a la noticia del ADIF del agua, mal lo veo. Y ejemplos hay a montones: Telefónica, ADIF, ENDESA, CAMPSA, Iberia, SEAT, CYII,..... Vamos, todo menos el ejército (de momento)

----------


## Nodoyuna

Pues no veo por ningún sitio donde cuadran los números.

Los porcentajes son totalmente disparatados y ni por asomo se pueden aproximar a la realidad.

En cuanto a la cifra de producción la que da la noticia generada por el ATS es superior a la producción total de Murcia cuando desde luego que no es el 100% de la producción murciana es regada por el trasvase... y en cuanto a los empleos, desde luego parece una cifra totalmente disparatada e inexacta (más de 100.000). 

El informe no tiene credibilidad alguna, y no hay más que ver la cifra del titular, me resulta alucinante que alguien pueda dar credibilidad a a esto y decir que "quizás en el porcentaje haya un error", cuando es la cifra que se resalta en la cabecera de todas las noticias referentes.

Con la que ha caido, dar credibilidad a  una auditora, la que sea, cuando además son pagados por el SCRATS resulta cuanto menos sorprendente.

----------


## Luján

Nodoyuna, has de tener en cuenta que de toda la producción ATS, solo el 60% proviene de Murcia, por lo que las cuentas pueden cuadrar. La mayoría de los regadíos murcianos corresponden al ATS, si no me equivoco, y todos sabemos que el regadío produce más que el secano. Por tanto a Murcia le corresponde el 60% de los 1286M€ que indica el estudio (unos 772M€), lo que bien puede ser más que cierto tomando como buenos los datos del INE.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Pero no todos los regadíos murcianos corresponden al ATS, aquí está el plano y como se ve una parte importante se riega con recursos del Segura:

----------


## Nodoyuna

Estos son los datos del MAM para el 2008, no deben de estar muy actualizados, pero supongo que nos valen como orden de magnitud:



http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/agua/te...exto-completo/

----------


## Luján

Pues la gráfica y la tabla no cuadran.

En la gráfica se ve claramente que los terrenos dotados con ATS son más en la región sombreada (Murcia, es de entender) que los propios, sin embargo, en la tabla la cosa es muy diferente.

----------


## Nodoyuna

No cuadran ni de coña. Pero es que además no cuadran con ningún otro dato que busque, el informe de la auditora (para mi con credibilidad escasa) habla de 85.373 has regadas en Murcia con el ATS y en muchos sitios se habla de 165.000 has regadas totales en Murcia, en vez de las 192.698 que dice el MAM. Es muy dificil saber cuales son los datos correctos pero en cualquier caso queda claro que una parte importante de la producción es regada con agua del Segura por lo que, desde mi punto de vista, las cifras aportadas en el informe de la auditora son increibles.

De todas formas en el gráfico hay que ver que las zonas redotadas (un verde un poco más oscuro) son tambien importantes, lo que no sé yo es que proporción de agua del trasvase se usa en estas zonas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si da el cántaro en la piedra, mal para el cántaro; y si es la piedra la que da en el cántaro, mal para el cántaro.
Es verdad, volvamos al tema porque tiene tela el asunto.

Pero es que además, toda la información referente a ese informe, comete un error de base. Da a entender, que si mañana desapareciera el trasvase, los puestos de trabajo desaparecerían, sean 100.000 (dudoso) 60.000, o toda la mano de obra de la zona regable del TTS. Este es uno de los casos en los que existe una alternativa, y ese trasvase medio anual se puede sustituir perfectamente por agua desalada. 
¿Que cuesta un poco más en principio?, de acuerdo, pero igual que a pesar de la brutal subida eléctrica el precio del m3 del TTS en destino no sólo no ha subido sino que ha bajado sustancialmente por las razones ya harto comentadas, igualmente se puede hacer con éste nuevo sistema.

 En otros sectores, como es ahora el de los astilleros, o como fue el de los Altos Hornos o la minería, además de no tener alternativas, es que son sectores estratégicos para el país. Pero los riegos del TTS sí tienen una alternativa para seguir funcionando. Es un problema de no querer ir sustituyendo una fuente por otra gradualmente, sino querer tener la fuente actual, y además la nueva.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Estos son los datos del MAM para el 2008, no deben de estar muy actualizados, pero supongo que nos valen como orden de magnitud:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/agua/te...exto-completo/


Pues si, a pesar de haber 5 años de diferencia, seis si contamos el 2008 como primera aunalidad, los datos deben ser parecidos, excepto porque puedan haber más Has regadas con aguas depuradas y desaladas. Esos dos campos en los últimos años han debido de crecer bastante.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Pero es que además, toda la información referente a ese informe, comete un error de base. Da a entender, que si mañana desapareciera el trasvase, los puestos de trabajo desaparecerían, sean 100.000 (dudoso) 60.000, o toda la mano de obra de la zona regable del TTS. Este es uno de los casos en los que existe una alternativa, y ese trasvase medio anual se puede sustituir perfectamente por agua desalada. 
> ¿Que cuesta un poco más en principio?, de acuerdo, pero igual que a pesar de la brutal subida eléctrica el precio del m3 del TTS en destino no sólo no ha subido sino que ha bajado sustancialmente por las razones ya harto comentadas, igualmente se puede hacer con éste nuevo sistema.
>  En otros sectores, como es ahora el de los astilleros, o como fue el de los Altos Hornos o la minería, además de no tener alternativas, es que son sectores estratégicos para el país. Pero los riegos del TTS sí tienen una alternativa para seguir funcionando. Es un problema de no querer ir sustituyendo una fuente por otra gradualmente, sino querer tener la fuente actual, y además la nueva.


Me parece acertadisimo este mensaje, totalmente de acuerdo. Parece que los contrarios al desvío del río condenamos al paro a todas esas personas, las que sean, como dice Miguel, y en absoluto es así.

Y yo tengo que decir que en cualquier caso, aunque fueran creibles esas cifras, aunque no hubiera otra alternativa, si algo hemos aprendido es que el crecimiento destrozando el medio ambiente no lleva a ningún lado. Este fin de semana he ido por motivos profesionales a la bahía de Portman "el Auschwitz del medio ambiente" como decía el alcalde de La Union y pensaba, viendo el desastre, como se usaban los mismos argumentos que se usan para defender el ATS y para defender aquello hace 30 años (no más), el "interés nacional" y la riqueza que generaba...

----------


## Nodoyuna

Yo lo que no entiendo es para que el SCRATS ha pagado ese dineral a la auditora para sacar unos datos que llevan mucho tiempo soltando como el de los más de 100.000 empleos, pero vamos al tema. Para uno no son más que inocentes errores (y dan credibilidad a estas informaciones diciendo que "se ha acertado en las cifras") para otros, en los que me incluyo, evidentemente, estos errores constantes son MENTIRAS para manipular a la información pública y vaya si lo consiguen. Constantemente se oyen o se leen los disparates como el de las noticias de referencia la cual decía que un 35% de las exportaciones del sector primario son debidas al trasvase (que para algunos "quizás" sea un error pero sólo "quizás") y pongo esta noticia anterior al informe de la auditora en la que _"Con las aguas del trasvase Tajo-Segura se riega la huerta que da de comer a Europa"_ 

"Quizás" sea sólo un error en la forma tendenciosa de escribir la noticia, o quizás alguien ni siquiera reconoce como tendenciosa la información...




> _Con las aguas del trasvase Tajo-Segura se riega la huerta que da de comer a Europa, adonde se destina el 60 % de la producción agrícola del sureste español, aseguró hoy el presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto, José Manuel Claver, durante un acto de conmemoración del 35 aniversario de esa infraestructura.
> Claver recalcó la importancia de la solidaridad en el desarrollo de una región en la que viven hasta 3 millones de personas y la riqueza que ha generado en un área concreta, la agricultura de regadío, que da trabajo a mas de 100.000 personas.
> El trasvase de agua "desde donde sobra a donde hace falta", subrayó, es un ejemplo de "obra de Estado solidaria" y ha permitido una generación de riqueza sin precedentes que redunda en todo el país._


http://www.laverdad.es/agencias/2013...305301626.html

----------


## Luján

Hay que ver. Incluso comparando los datos del estudio con datos oficiales hay gente que sigue sin ver que coinciden. Bueno, sigamos.

Tampoco es nada descabellado pensar que el 60% de la producción del sureste (supongo que Claver se refiere exclusivamente al ATS, pero bien puede ser a todo el sureste) se va a Europa, principal mercado de toda la producción nacional de todo lo que se produce en España, seguido muy de lejos por Asia y América, por ese orden.

Por partes: A Europa se exportaron mercancías por 151.712.977.200 € de los 215.230.370.700 € que se exportaron en total. Lo que da un valor de más el 70%. Queda claro que Europa es, con diferencia, el mayor nicho de exportación nacional. Nada hace pensar que sea diferente para el conjunto de la agricultura. Visto que, ciertamente Europa es el lugar al que van la mayoría de los productos españoles, vamos a ver cuánto de lo producido se va.

Las exportaciones nacionales de productos agrícolas fueron en 2011 de 11.514.261.900 €. suponiendo que de esta exportación, el 5% corresponde a Murcia (aplicando el famoso 5% del PIB agrícola nacional que genera Murcia y extrapolándolo a la exportación), da un valor de 575.713.095 €. Sabiendo que Murcia generó en 2011 (todos los datos son de este año) 1.251.635.000 € de PIB de agricultura, pues esos 575.713.095 € calculados corresponden al 46% de la producción. Cierto, no corresponde con el 60% que dice, pero tampoco está tan lejos. Pero Claver no se refiere solo a Murcia. A poco que Alicante y Almería exporten más de lo que lo hace Murcia, este porcentaje subirá. Cuánto, habría que hacer estas misma cuentas con ambas provincias. Y si vamos solo a lo producido por el ATS, pues más cuentas, y difíciles, que hacer sin saber exactamente producción ATS frente a producción total y otros parámetros.

De todos modos, Claver es más político que agricultor, y como todo político exagera la realidad para conseguir sus fines. No digamos ahora que esto es malo porque lo hace él, ya que se lleva haciendo desde que el mundo es mundo y nadie se ha quejado de esta manera hasta ahora.


Por cierto, que según el INE (esta vez 2010), solo en Murcia y con dedicación exclusiva al sector Agricultura, ganadería, silvicultura y pesca había más de 56600 personas, junto con las 49700 de Almería y las 18600 de Alicante dan un total de 124900. Habrá que hacer cuentas, pero los 100000 parecen también un poco exagerados, pero tampoco tanto. De estos 4 apartados, evidentemente la agricultura es el que más emplea. Ya dije arriba que me parecían demasiados los 100000, pero bien pueden ser 80000.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, eso de que coinciden, es una forma de verlo muy generosa.
Ya se ha visto antes que,, ni con mucho, Murcia es el mayor exportador de productos agrícolas a Europa, por tanto eso de que "Europa  come por las aguas del TTS", es más que exagerado.
Luego en cuanto al dato del 60% que dicen, y que tú estimas que puede ser un 46% en realidad, ya supone una exageración de base enorme, *engordando la cifra* por arte de magia en *más de un 30%*, que ya me parece un desvío injustificable.
 Teniendo en cuenta que los 575.713.095 euros, corresponden a la producción agrícola exportada de toda Murcia, si quitamos lo exportado que se riega con recursos de la propia cuenca, que creo que es mayor que lo que riega el TTS, podemos estar en un arco de un 20-25% de la producción regada con aguas del Tajo y exportada por Murcia .

En cuanto al nº de empleos,, evidentemente en todo el sistema regado por el TTS hay bastante gente trabajando, eso nadie lo niega, pero la cifra siguiendo vuestros cálculos es muy exagerada. Pero es que siguiendo lo que decís lo ve cualquiera.
Si el INE dice que el total de empleados en agricultura, ganadería y pesca en Murcia son 56.600 personas, si restamos ganadería y pesca, por mucho que la agricultura sea el sector más importante de los tres (que lo es) pongamos que son 35-40.000 personas. De esa cifra (me apunto la mayor, 40.000), siguiendo el porcentaje, no todos trabajan en explotaciones regadas con el TTS ni el 50%, no serán más de 20.000.
En Almería, la mayoría de las explotaciones de invernadero no es la regada con el TTS, para nada, pon otros 10.000 descontando la gente que trabaja en ganadería y pesca.
Y en Alicante, tampoco es mayoría ni mucho menos las explotaciones regadas con el TTS, restando ganadería y pesca, se pueden suponer 5.000.

Desde luego 103.000 es una exageración de un calibre aberrante, ya que supondría que prácticamente el 80% de la población activa que trabaja en tres sectores como agricultura, pesca y ganadería, dependen del TTS, y eso, ni el mayor de los defensores del trasvase se lo puede creer. Tú dices que bien pueden ser 80.000, que es el 64% del total de esos tres sectores, y tampoco es creíble.

 Siguiendo los datos que se han dado en éste hilo, y como opinión personal, repito lo de opinión personal por lo de los tópicos de la "verdad absoluuuuta y blablablá" salen unos 35.000, 40.000 siendo generosos. Subamos a 50.000 aceptando pulpo en el tema del turismo.

 Ahora bien. ¿Cuantos de éstos puestos de trabajo se perderían eliminando progresivamente el trasvase, o dejándolo en 100Hm3 y poniendo en marcha (como ya deberían estar, las desaladoras? Alguno se perdería, es evidente, como en muchos otros sectores en los que España se desangra. Pero la mayoría saldrían adelante, los del turismo todos, y los de la agricultura, se mantendrían los que de verdad son rentables.

 Estas cuentas esgrimidas por el SCRATS tienen un componente perverso, y lo digo así, como siempre en todas sus afirmaciones, informes, premios nobles del agua, visitas del país de no se donde a ver las bondades de su sistema, etc... Y es perverso porque se limita a decir que el agua que les llega es porque sobra, y ya está clarísimo que el agua en el Tajo no sobra. El informa de PWC hubiera sido más completo si hubiera incluido los puestos de trabajo que se han perdido en la cuenca del Tajo durante los años de explotación del TTS, que han sido muchos, y si se hubiera cuantificado de alguna manera el daño ambiental que está produciendo por el colonialismo hídrico al que se ve sometido. Pero para que una consultora haga eso, hay que pagar, y según pagas y dependiendo de quien pague, así sales. Si mañana la Plataforma del Tajo recibiera dinero público a cascoporro y pudiera pagar un informa a la misma PWC os sorprenderíais.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Hay que ver. Incluso comparando los datos del estudio con datos oficiales hay gente que sigue sin ver que coinciden. Bueno, sigamos.


No coincide ningún dato, y lo que podrías decir que se aproxima ni siquiera lo puedes afirmar porque no sabes cual es el % de la producción de las tierras regadas por el trasvase (tú en tus cálculos has considerado el 100%), así que es imposible saber si el único dato que no es evidentemente una mentira coincide o no, si no damos como dato fehaciente el que da el MMA en el que las Has regadas por el trasvase son mucho menos que las que pensabamos que entonces es evidentemente tambien una completa exageraciçon. Decir que es un 46% (considerando otra vez que el 100% proviene del ATS) y que no está lejos del 60%... pues vale. Decir que pueden ser 80.000 y que entonces "más de 100.000" es sólo "un poco exagerado"... pues vale (un 25% mas). Y ya no vamos con el porcentaje de las exportaciones que puede ser de un 5-6% y dicen un 35%, supongo que tambien es "solo un poco exagerado".

En cualquier caso a lo que yo me refería y así lo he destacado es a la frase absolutamente tendenciosa, desde mi punto de vista, que las huerta regada por el trasvase es la que da de comer a Europa, creo que no hace falta que explique lo que da a entender esta frase... ¿o sí?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No coincide ningún dato, y lo que podrías decir que se aproxima ni siquiera lo puedes afirmar porque no sabes cual es el % de la producción de las tierras regadas por el trasvase, así que es imposible saber si el único dato que no es evidentemente una mentira coincide o no, si no damos como dato fehaciente el que da el MMA en el que las Has regadas por el trasvase son mucho menos que las que pensabamos que entonces es evidentemente tambien una completa exageraciçon. Decir que es un 46% y que no está lejos del 60%... pues vale. Decir que pueden ser 80.000 y que entonces "más de 100.000" es sólo "un poco exagerado"... pues vale (un 25% mas). Y ya no vamos con el porcentaje de las exportaciones que puede ser de un 5-6% y dicen un 35%, supongo que tambien es "solo un poco exagerado".
> 
> En cualquier caso a lo que yo me refería y así lo he destacado es a la frase absolutamente tendenciosa, desde mi punto de vista, que las huerta regada por el trasvase es la que da de comer a Europa, creo que no hace falta que explique lo que da a entender esta frase... ¿o sí?


Aclarar que esta contestación de Nodoyuna se refiere al mensaje 390, no al 391, que los hemos mandado al mismo tiempo.

Sl2 Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Decir que Miguel ha discutido las cifras muchisimo mejor que yo que básicamente he dado por bueno los datos de Lujan y los he comparado con los del artículo para decir que incluso con los optimistas cálculos de Lujan, el artículo, el estudio de la auditora, es una manipulación o desde mi punto vista, una mentira para manipular a la opinión pública.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Domingo (14 JULIO), 21:00H. Caudal m3/s: 
Canal Tajo-Segura: 25 
Río Tajo por Talavera: 3

Y esto no es ninguna exageración, ¡¡¡ esto es el desvío de un río !!!

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Domingo (14 JULIO), 21:00H. Caudal m3/s: 
> Canal Tajo-Segura: 25 
> Río Tajo por Talavera: 3
> 
> Y esto no es ninguna exageración, ¡¡¡ esto es el desvío de un río !!!


Si viene algún centroeuropeo de esos blancuzco y acostumbrado a ver río enormes, se cae de c... perdón, de espaldas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Ayer presentación de Sedeagua, sección de Derecho del Agua del Colegio de Abogados de Alicante, con presencia del "ínclito" Ciscar, leo en el twitter algunas de las perlas que dejó:

"Hemos conseguido que el Plan Hidrológico del Ebro no cierre las puertas a un futuro trasvase"
"El Plan Hidrológico del Tajo no sube los caudales ecológicos en Aranjuez y Talavera"
"Queremos que los travases del Tajo al Segura se decidan con fórmulas matemáticas" (y alguien le contesta que su fórmula seguro que es X=100%Y, siendo X el agua a trasvasar e Y el agua en cabecera)
"Lo preferible sería que las macrodesaladoras se dejaran sin utilizar, pero habría que devolver fondos"
"Es necesario derogar la Cláusula Narbona de la Ley 11/2005"
"No nos tiene que preocupar el límite de 400 hm3 en la cabecera del Tajo, el gobierno de CLM quería 600 Hm3"

En el fondo nada nuevo, ya hemos leido estas cosas otras veces, la intención de esta ******* (y creo que me quedo corto con el calificativo) es dejarnos los pantanos permanentemente al 15%, lo que nos llevaría a constantes restricciones de agua en cabecera, esta gente juega con fuego, igual que con el trasvase del Ebro. En este Estado nuestro ya tenemos suficientes tensiones entre distintas comunidades que posiblemente antes o despues lleven a la desmembración como para que esta gente se dedique a echar gasolina al conflicto permanentemente. Estoy seguro de que si en nuestra zona preguntas si pudierais separaros de esta gente y perntenecer a distinto Estado que Ciscar and Co. estoy seguro, que dirían que sí. El ser pisoteados permanentemente lleva a este tipo de situaciones.




> Otra de las medidas de estudio será analizar y delimitar los supuestos en los que se podrá desenvalsar agua de las cabeceras, *a fin de controlar que dichos embalses estén siempre entorno a los 400 hectómetros cúbicos que ahora serán el mínimo*. "Si controlas las salidas de agua del pantano, puedes garantizar que haya suficiente", ha recordado Císcar.


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...co/983967.html

----------


## Castellano

> Domingo (14 JULIO), 21:00H. Caudal m3/s: 
> Canal Tajo-Segura: 25 
> Río Tajo por Talavera: 3
> 
> Y esto no es ninguna exageración, ¡¡¡ esto es el desvío de un río !!!


Y con la cuenca cediente del Tajo ya por debajo (en porcentaje) de la receptora del Segura. Y bajando...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ayer presentación de Sedeagua, sección de Derecho del Agua del Colegio de Abogados de Alicante, con presencia del "ínclito" Ciscar, leo en el twitter algunas de las perlas que dejó:
> 
> "Hemos conseguido que el Plan Hidrológico del Ebro no cierre las puertas a un futuro trasvase"
> "El Plan Hidrológico del Tajo no sube los caudales ecológicos en Aranjuez y Talavera"
> "Queremos que los travases del Tajo al Segura se decidan con fórmulas matemáticas" (y alguien le contesta que su fórmula seguro que es X=100%Y, siendo X el agua a trasvasar e Y el agua en cabecera)
> "Lo preferible sería que las macrodesaladoras se dejaran sin utilizar, pero habría que devolver fondos"
> "Es necesario derogar la Cláusula Narbona de la Ley 11/2005"
> "No nos tiene que preocupar el límite de 400 hm3 en la cabecera del Tajo, el gobierno de CLM quería 600 Hm3"
> 
> ...



En lugar de llamarse Sedeagua, debería de llamarse: "Sedeaguatoapamí".

Los puntos son de chiste de Faemino y Cansado de esos de que se encuentran 10.000 millones en el zapato.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## sergi1907

Buenos días.

Como se ha dicho en otras ocasiones, pediría a todos que se acaben las descalificaciones de todo tipo.
En este caso he editado el mensaje, en la próxima me limitaré a borrarlos.

Un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Las descalificaciones y comparaciones ofensiva nos hace perder la razón. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Y con la cuenca cediente del Tajo ya por debajo (en porcentaje) de la receptora del Segura. Y bajando...


Pero como la ley está hecha en contra del Tajo y por ende de los castellanos, madrileños, etc ribereños del Tajo, no importa el agua que tenga el Segura o el Tajo, el Segura puede estar al 100% y el Tajo al 10% o para que los defensores de este ATS no se pongan nerviosos como cuando hablamos de porcentajes, aunque el Segura tenga 1100 Hm3 y el Tajo 1000, las tierras adscritas al trasvase seguirán regandose por el trasvase porque por Ley no pueden regarse con otra agua. Esto se hizo para proteger a los regantes tradicionales del Segura, en esa cuenca todos están protegidos, eso sí en cabecera no nos protege ni Dios. Y luego intentan vender, lo mismo que nos vendieron a nosotros, que sólamente se trasvasará agua excedente, y tenemos aquí a gente defendiendo eso. Claro, claro, seguro...

Considero que estoy siendo muy benévolo llamando "gentuxx" a alguien que lo que busca es quitarme el agua incluso de boca, sería correcto llamarle hijo de... , pero bueno quien manda, manda, si quieres borrarlo pues muy bien, y si quieres borrar este mensaje completo, pues igual. Me gustaría veros a vosotros en las mismas condiciones que nosotros a veces, con restricciones de agua, con horas sin agua porque se llevan el agua a Murcia para regar... (y allí sin restricciones mientras). Las amenazas que usais a veces los moderadores son, según mi opinión,  muy cargantes, la verdad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No sé en que me has tenido que editar el mensaje Sergi. Lo que está escrito por mí ahora es lo que estaba antes, salvo que alguien lo haya editado antes y haya incluido algo que yo no he escrito.

 Es por saber de qué va la historia.


SL2.M.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Te ha quitado el "gentuxx" que estaba en mi mensaje que tu has puesto en "quote"

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya, ya me voy dando cuenta.
 Es que yo estoy acostumbrado a que cuando se edita/borra algo, por una mínima educación se informe de ello mediante un privado.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

> Y con la cuenca cediente del Tajo ya por debajo (en porcentaje) de la receptora del Segura. Y bajando...


Lo que dices es completamente cierto, en porcentaje.

Hoy, a esta hora, la cuenca del Segura tiene, entre todos sus embalses, 804 Hm3. Según la página embalses.net.
Los dos embalses de cabecera del Tajo, tienen 907 Hm3 de agua embalsada, según embalses.net. Un 12,81 % más.
Lo que pedían hasta hace poco era poner un límite de 600 Hm3 para trasvasar. Aunque luego se puso en 400. Ahora está al 50 % más alto de ése límite de 600. 
La cuenca del Segura nunca podrá almacenar 1500 Hm3 porque sólo le caben 1141 Hm3 que es 46,12% de la capacidad de los dos embalses de cabecera del Tajo.

----------


## sergi1907

Siempre que borremos algo se nos va a acusar de estar a favor de unos y en contra de otros, personalmente avisé de que iba a hacerlo.
En otras circunstancias mandaría un privado, pero me consta de que se ha hecho ya demasiadas veces sin mucho resultado, si por eso tengo menos educación, pues lo siento, tengo la que me dieron mis padres y mis abuelos (todos ellos de Guadalajara y Madrid, así que durante años he vivido esta problemática en primera persona), los mismos que me enseñaron a no faltar el respeto a nadie.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Nadie te ha acusado de nada Sergi. Los privados, a mí nadie me ha enviado ninguno, salvo alguna respuesta a un par de ellos míos. 
Buena gente somos los de Madrid, la educación es muy buena, y me consta que la de Guadalajara también. Yo añadiría que además, los naturales de ambas, somos los más pacientes del mundo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Ya avisé que los defensores de este TTS enseguida se ponen nerviosos cuando se hablan de porcentajes... 

Y la cuenca del Tajo abarca 80.600 Km2 y la cuenca del Segura 18.878 Km2 y mi bicicleta tiene dos ruedas, pero mi triciclo tres.

Como si importara algo en el Segura y a los regantes y defensores del TTS la situación de los pantanos de cabecera para pedir trasvases (y para que se los den). Este mismo año en Febrero estaba la cuenca del Segura cerca del 60% y la cabecera cerca del 20% con la misma cantiad aproximadamente de agua y aprobaron un trasvase que dejaba con menos agua en cantidad a la cabecera. A esta gente (por no user el sustantivo que se merece) les importa un bledo la situación de la cabecera y el Tajo como para que vengan ahora a justificarnos nada.

Se han pedido 600 Hm3, se ha pedido un 40% de reserva mínima, se han pedido 6000 Hm3 en la cuenca... pero lo que importa es que ahora mismo toda el agua que sobrepase de 240 Hm3 es trasvasable, es decir si los pantanos pasan de 10% toda el agua es trasvasable porque es considerada excedentaria para el Tajo (aunque parezca de broma es así), y esto es lo que van a subir a 400 Hm3 (16%) (oh, que gran logro y aun así enormes protestas en Murcia). Estos mismos son los que dicen que defienden un trasvase del Ebro pero sólo de aguas excedentarias, ¿os imaginais lo que considerarían como aguas excedentarias del Ebro?

----------


## perdiguera

Las superficies receptoras de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía suman 7.316 Km2 según la SEPREM, esa superficie tiene 907 Hm3 embalsados, no se cuenta Bolarque.
La superficie de la cuenca del  Segura es de 18.878 Km2 y almacena 804 Hm3.

Toda la cuenca del Tajo tiene 80.600 Km2 y tiene embalsada el martes pasado, hace 48 horas, 7.663 Hm3 de agua. según embalses.net

Si hacemos números hagámoslos comparables.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Se ve que no entienden la ironía de poner datos que sirven de bien poco, ni poniendo las ruedas de mi triciclo  :Big Grin:  ... y ahora no vamos a poder "hacer" los números como queramos cada uno, y van a tener que venir los defensores de este TTS a decirnos como "hacerlos"...

Y ya vamos a "hacer" otros números igual de importantes para la discusión como el consumo de agua de abastecimiento por Comunidad autónoma:

Murcia: 158 litros habitante/día.
CLM: 152
Madrid: 140

O la productividad media del agua en los regadios de Murcia y en el resto de España:
Murcia: 18,5 €/m3
Resto de España: 27,5 €/m3

O el riego por gravedad (inundación) en Murcia y en CLM:

Murcia: 60% de las Has de regadío
CLM: 32% de las Has de regadío.

Etc, etc, etc.

Pero repito, a los regantes, defensores del DTS -Desvio Tajo al Segura-, no les importa nada la situación de los embalses de cabecera para que pidan trasvases así que me resulta rídiculo oirles hablar de porcentajes o volúmenes. Y la prueba esté en Febrero, si alguien quiere más información de lo que pasó, que mire este hilo:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...l-Segura/page2

En este hilo se define cada uno, los que están y los que no están. Y la verdad es que se agradece (como danmificado del DTS) la opinión de la gran mayoría de moderadores, y de varios foreros más.

----------


## Luján

Nodoyuna, solo por curiosidad, bueno, y para que cumplas con las normas del foro, ¿de dónde has sacado esos datos?

Recuerda que es obligatorio citar las fuentes de la información.



Y por otro lado, me resulta curiosa tu forma de ver las cosas. Das por sentado que los que no han escrito en un hilo han dado su opinión sobre él. Me gustaría saber qué lógica usas para decir que los que "no están" quedan definidos. Y no me vengas con que se retratan en otros, porque eso no es lo que has puesto.

También me resulta curioso que agradezcas la opinión de algunos usuarios que han escrito allí y después les trates como les tratas. También me gustaría saber la lógica que usas para hacer eso.

----------


## Nodoyuna

La verdad es que no es correcto no poner la fuente de información, yo siempre lo hago, o casi siempre, en este caso no lo hice por prisa, pero no es excusa. Perdón.

Consumo de agua. INE:
http://www.ine.es/prensa/np724.pdf

Productividad media regadíos:
"Análisis integrado de cuencas piloto. Cuenca del Segura"
Autores: Equipo del Observatorio de la Sostenibilidad en la Región de Murcia. Pag. 10
http://webs.um.es/frobleda/miwiki/li...052008_ose.pdf

Has regadas:
Está ya puesto aquí el cuadro:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...i-3%29/page114
Y esta es la fuente:
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/agua/te...exto-completo/

Hay muchos datos puestos aquí antes por un "moderador" sin fuente, sólamente es un recordatorio.

En cuanto al otro tema, no doy por sentado lo que dices, pero resulta muy clarificador o descriptivo que alguno siempre está defendiendo el TTS y luego en casos flagrantes como ese, no dice nada, pero eso sí luego habla de que su opinión es la de un trasvase gestionado de otra manera y bla bla bla, pero a la hora de la verdad defiende opiniones que a nosotros y sobre todo al río, nos dejan como estamos ahora y hemos estado antes.

----------


## Luján

Gracias por las fuentes.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> También me resulta curioso que agradezcas la opinión de algunos usuarios que han escrito allí y después les trates como les tratas. También me gustaría saber la lógica que usas para hacer eso.


Se me pasó antes comentar esto. La verdad es que yo siempre intento tratar a los demás como me tratan a mí, a contestaciones malas  respondo igual, pero es verdad que a lo mejor como este tema me tiene totalmente quemado, probablemente demasiado quemado, a veces puedo responder con demasiada contundencia sin venir a cuento y por eso me dices que trato mal a algún usuario que ha escrito allí, donde todos los que han escrito tienen mi simpatía (aunque a veces no coincidamos en opiniones). Por eso si alguno de ellos se ha sentido molesto por lo que he escrito, le pido disculpas y la verdad es que lo siento.

Y perdón a todos por este off topic, que no tiene nada que ver con el hilo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Unos datos de la evidente injusticia con el Tajo, "donante universal hispano" como le llama M. A. Sanchez:




> La reserva de agua embalsada en los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, ha bajado 21 hectómetros cúbicos en la última semana y se ha quedado en 901, lo que representa el 36,41 % de su capacidad total de 2.474 hectómetros cúbicos.


http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...illalamanchaes

¿Y qué ha pasado en las semanas anteriores?
Pues más de lo mismo, esta semana pasada por el desvío del río a Murcia, se ha perdido en los pantanos de cabecera el 2.3%, la semana anterior el 1,8%, la anterior el 1,6% y la anterior el 1,7%.

¿y que pasa en la cuenca del Segura mientras tanto?
Esta última semana no parece que hayan dado datos, pero la anterior ha disminuido la reserva en los pantanos de la cuenca un 0,8%, la anterior un 1,3%, la anterior un 0,8%...

Y como los defensores de este desvió del río siempre quieren hablar en Hm3 lo pongo tambien:
Embalses de cabecera del Tajo:
Esta semana pasada bajaron 22 Hm3, la anterior 18, 16, y 17.
Segura:
Esta semana pasada 0 (sin datos), la anterior 6, 10, 6.

Fuente de los datos: MAGRAMA, boletín hidrológico semanal.

Mucho mejor tirar del agua de otra cuenca y vaciarla mientras guardamos la nuestra ¿verdad?. Que listos son allí, y que tontos somos aquí.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y luego además sigue la demagogia, pero en cantidades industriales. Dando datos, no ya inexactos, sino de risa, pero que a algún tonto le convencerán.

En el siguiente enlace, ya hablan de que el trasvase no sostiene los 103.000 empleos que dice el informe ese, no los 80.000, ni los 50-60.000. Se atreve a decir que mantiene 250.000 empleos. 5 veces el nº de empleos que tiene Región de Murcia como total entre ganadería, pesca y agricultura, con todos los empleos paralelos que se adscriben a esos epígrafes.

También dice que da de beber a 2,5 millones de personas, 3,3 millones en verano. Ta vas a la wiki, que tampoco hay que ir al INE por unos datos tan básicos, y resulta que toda la Región de Murcia tiene 1.470.69 habitantes en 2011. Y la provincia de Alicante completa tiene 1.940.609 habitantes en 2011.

Es decir, que según éstos, el TTS o DTS, da de beber *a la totalidad* de los habitantes de la Región de Murcia y *más de un millón* de la de Alicante. 

El enlace:
http://www.3puentes.es/claves-de-la-...ico-de-espana/

Hacer esas afirmaciones de cifras, ya es que rayan unas intenciones, de verdad perversas, porque otra explicación no tiene.
No entiendo como una persona de allí, con dos dedos de frente, no coge esos datos y se los tira a la cabeza a quien los hace. Porque basar una aspiración en una mentira no tiene ningún futuro. ¿O sí?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Todas estas noticias serían de risa si no fuera porque la gente se las cree y luego vienen hablando de que el DTS (Desvío Tajo al Segura) es la base de la economía española y luego ponte a explicarles la campaña de mentiras del SCRATS and Co. Esta noticia tambien incide en los 250.000 empleos y habla de nada más y nada menos que 400 millones a la cuenca cedente!!!! Qué manera de mentir.

http://www.trasvasetajosegura.com/el...entre-cuencas/

Atentos: "cooperación entre cuencas". Supongo que como entienden regular en castellano, como cooperación entienden "saqueo".

----------


## Nodoyuna

Seguimos dando datos del SAQUEO:

Esta semana sí ha habido datos en el Segura. En dos semanas han reducido la reserva de toda la cuenca en 11 Hm3, por lo que de media ha bajado 5.5 Hm3 por semana, más o menos lo mismo que las semanas anteriores. Esto supone un 0.8%.

¿Y qué ha pasado en su colonia hídrica, en los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo? pues lo mismo que en la semana anterior: 21 Hm3 (el doble de lo que ha bajado toda la cuenca del Segura), lo que representa un 2,2%.

SEGUIMOS IGUAL: ¿PARA QUÉ VAMOS A GASTAR NUESTRA AGUA?, ES MUCHO MEJOR GUARDARLA Y LLEVARSE LA DEL VECINO.

Si la Ley te permite gastar de la cuenta corriente del vecino en vez de la tuya, ¿para que vais a gastar de vuestra cuenta corriente cuando además el vecino no protesta (Cospedal)?

Esto es un ROBO LEGAL.

----------


## Nodoyuna

ENTRE LA SORPRESA Y LA INDIGNACIÓN. 

_Os cuento: Ya llegando, entre Callosa del Segura y Catral, observo primero una plantación no pequeña de maíz y al lado otra de alfalfa, regadas ambas por el sistema de inundación. No daba crédito. Inicialmente pensé que era un error. Pero por desgracia no lo era, más bien lo contrario, porque era verdad y no una excepción, sino que fueron más los campos que desde aquel momento vimos  sembrados de maíz y de alfalfa y además regados por el mismo sistema.

Como ya digo mi sorpresa cada vez fue mayor, al tiempo que crecía mi indignación por lo que estaba viendo. No salía de mi sorpresa y no hacía más que preguntarme y preguntar ¿que cómo era posible que en una zona donde permanente están reclamando nuestras aguas y exigiendo más y mas trasvases desde la cabecera del Tajo, se dedican a cultivar, aunque fuera una hectárea que no lo es, dos de los cultivos que más agua se necesita para producirlos?. Cualquier estudio que se consulte concluye que, son necesarios entre 900 y 1.500 litros de agua para producir un kilo de maíz; y en el caso de la alfalfa, nunca la cantidad es inferior a los 500 litros por kilo.

Indagando mas el tema, me encuentro, entre otras, con una información de 11 de Agosto del pasado año del diario La Verdad (Ver), bajo el titular “La fiebre del maíz invade la Vega”, y que informaba del aumento de Hectáreas recuperadas de este cultivo en la Comarca y que el mismo necesita 1.500 litros de agua por kilo producido.

Murcia, y el País Valenciano, no hacen más que reclamar y exigir mas y mas agua de la cabecera del Tajo, y del Jucar, que por cierto nuestra actual Presidenta, la Sra. Cospedal admite de buen agrado que se la entreguen -no hay más que ver cómo va el Trasvase y su silencio cómplice-  y ya vemos a que la dedican: a cultivos intensivos en consumo de agua  como son el maíz y la alfalfa, cultivos que por otra parte en Castilla-La Mancha se recomienda que se restrinja al máximo su plantación precisamente por esa circunstancia._ 

http://juanantoniomata.blogspot.com....34320521264121

==============================================

Si por mucho que nos hablen los regantes de la zona de lo avanzadisimos que sos sus sistemas de riego, según el Ministerio el 60% de las Has de regadío en Murcia son regadas por gravedad (inundación)... el problema es que mienten tanto que a veces de tanto repetir una mentira acabamos por asimilarla y la damos por una verdad...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es evidente.

Pero su megamaquinaria de desinformación, y sus "mazinger" dando porrazos en forma de memorandun y otras tontadas, se encargan de crear una corriente de opinión favorable a sus insostenibles peticiones.

 Hasta hace nada, toda esa corriente servía para amalgamar una corriente política antizp, como monstruo horrendo comeniños que se atrevió a derogar el trasvase del Ebro y a construir las malignas desalinizadoras. (de las cosas que hizo bien): ahora que zp es historia, hay que mover a las masas de otra forma.
Y es lo que están haciendo.

 Sólo espero que esas masas algún día abran los ojos, vean que intentan manipularles como si fueran borregos y les den una patada en donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre (ya no me atrevo ni a escribir el masculino de "trasera" , no sea queeee...).

Por cierto, y hablando del asunto de las desaladoras. Mucha gente, y aquí en éste foro se ha expuesto por parte de gente a los que la ecología no les importa nada excepto en éste caso, aduce en contra de las desaladoras el argumento del efecto negativo en las praderas de posidonia. Y es cierto si no se diluyera la salmuera lo suficiente como expuse en un video en el subforo "desaladoras". Curiosamente, el otro día, en esas tardes siesteras, tumbado en el sofá, fresquito, con mi licor de hierbas matando la mosca, estaban poniendo en la tele un reportaje sobre Nerja y el recurrente  Verano Azul de Chanquete. Explicaban como había evolucionado Nerja desde entonces, y salió un biólogo que además hacía excursiones de submarinismo en los acantilados. Me llamó mucho la atención que dijo que las praderas de posidonia estaban seriamente afectadas. Me senté en el sofá, me interesaba mucho lo que tenía que decir. Siguió comentando el hombre que la causa principal es la pesca de arrastre, que en los últimos años ha eliminado el 90% de la pradera de posidonia de la zona, también las sacas de arena para regenerar (a lo tonto) playas de cara al verano.

Me pregunté: ¿pasará lo mismo en las zonas en las que los antidesaladoras ponen el grito en el cielo porque afectan a dichas praderas? ¿Qué pasaría si cualquier persona levanta la voz para eliminar la pesca de arrastre para mantener y conservar esas magníficas praderas? ¿Esos mismos antidesaladoras se rebelarían y harían astillas todos los barcos de arrastre tan pérfidos y malignos?

La respuesta creo que la conocemos todos.


 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Al final es egoismo puro y duro. Esto no tiene nada que ver con opiniones, si lo único que te importa es  tener el máximo de agua posible, ya sea para consumo doméstico (recordamos que en Murcia se gasta más agua que en Madrid o CLM) o para regar inundando y en cambio te importa un pimiento que a quien le quitas el agua lo pase mal y se quede sin rio, esto no es una opinión es ser insolidario y egoista. 

Y tienes mucha razón que mucho seguidor del PP, incluso en CLM y Madrid son defensores a ultranza del desvío, y es porque su partido lo es y ya está, hemos visto en muchas discusiones esto, gente que no sabe de lo que habla y te llega a discutir hasta que las aportaciones en cabecera han disminuido enormemente pero eso sí, como su partido lo dice entonces tambien lo decimos nosotros. Lo que no se dan cuenta es que el PSOE de Levante dice tambien lo mismo, que trasvase del Tajo, Tajo medio, Ebro y el Amazonas en un momento dado... es decir que en Levante todos a una exigiendo toda el agua posible, en cambio en CLM no hay partido alguno que defienda su río y sus pantanos... el PSOE habla mucho pero no hace nada y Cospedal regando su vivero de votos de Levante...

En cuanto a las defensas de la Posidonia, el medio ambiente... si les importa poco que tengamos una cloaca a cielo abierto como es el Tajo, que no nos vengan con la Posidonia... no cuela.

----------

